# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #48



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 46 Wonderful ways to use cream cheese!
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/story/134/


Just what I have been looking for! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just what I have been looking for! :lol: :thumbup:


You're up late tonight. How was your Christmas Eve? Any shrimp left?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear that LL; hope you had a good Christmas and things are straightening out for you!


Thank you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WHEW

Happy Boxing Day

Had a wonderful Christmas, but not used to having little munchkins around. It was so much fun to see the anticipation of Santa at home again. 

I have leftover turkey, ham, stuffing, gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans, cranberry sauce, mac and cheese.....so I will not have to cook for days !!!!

Hope the Joy of Christmas continues on for all of you


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jet Blue has offered to fly 2 officers from each and every police dept in our great country to the funerals of the murdered NYPD officers. What an unbelievable gift.
> 
> Jet Blue...A Private Big Corporation, may you witness great prosperity in 2015 and beyond. Thank You


That is awesome!

...and well worth remembering when its time to book a flight. I'll certainly choose Jet Blue if it's network of flights matches mine!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> WHEW
> 
> Happy Boxing Day
> 
> ...


You can say that again - Whew. It is over. Your left over food sounds great. I found a wonderful recipe for leftover turkey, stuffing and mashed potatoes:

Mix equal parts chopped turkey, dressing and mashed potato.
Form a croquette.
Dilp in egg wash and bread crumbs.
I fry in olive oil, but you can bake. Frying is very good.

What do you think? You can freeze the uncooked croquette for another time down the road.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 46 Wonderful ways to use cream cheese!
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/story/134/


I bet Denim could add a few more to that collection!

I haven't tried it yet, but I've heard that some people use cream cheese instead of butter in mashed potatoes!

I'm still thinking on that one.....

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Best Christmas Card!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Best Christmas Card!


Love it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not on at all yesterday.

Yea Jet Blue for doing that.

Oh LL glad foot is good. A kindle how great. Know you will have fun with it.

Wee Bee did you at least have time to eat or did you eat and knit at same time.Bill 's afgan seems to make him very happy. You are the best at sharing with him.

Gerslay love the picture. 

CB are you still there? Hope family apprecitaed all you did for them.

Yes Joy to the world.

LTL, left overs just one week I would say your good for at least a month.

WCK Happy Boxing Day . Hope no one hit's you very hard when boxing.

Solo we had sun too. In Afternoon, sat on sons couch and soak it up. 

What a meal DIL made, German meal.

hordeves: cream chesse mix into Humus,(yum) Shrimp, bacon wrap water chestnuts with honey, devil eggs.

Soup Liver soup. Must say ate it all but will never eat it again. Sorry but yuck, did not say anything about it she work so hard. But never again will my mouth taste that.

Sauerbraten, Red Cabbage, home made spatzle. 

Then she tops it off with Torte.

Then she sends home left overs. Enough to feed an army. Sorry Liver soup will not see light of day here. 

Tomorrow Christmas dinner with older son. It was DIL's grandma's 90th birthday so they went up north to spend Christmas with her. I am glad for that, it made Grandma feel special. 

Had to feed their kitty at night for them. She is a lov.
Least I could do. Considering I get son making the meal tomorrow.

Had such a nice time looking at youngest son's tree. All the ordaments he made when young and others we put on our tree when young. Also Nativity we put out every year. He ask for it and I gave it to him. He put Santa I carved facing Jesus. That's made me glad.

They have four dog all from shelter. Little ones,I had fun with them. I miss not having a Dog. Son and DIL take such good care of all of them. One is deaf but she knows hand signals and watchs others to know what and where to do and go. 

Well now on to New Years, and the joy of writing 2014 till I get to the place where I remember 2015. That should take about a month.

Sun here again this morning. Must go out and sit and get a tan, and in the 40's but that will change starting this afternoon cloudy again and temp's dropping and I do mean dropping. Time for long john's.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Best Christmas Card!


Wow that`s fantastic. I love it!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Boxing Day everyone.
I have to make 2 blackberry and apple pies and some fresh cream eclairs this afternoon. I was just too exhausted yesterday, and hubby didn`t even want dessert even though I took a pecan pie out of the freezer yesterday. Those Marie Callender pecan pies are wonderful. I don`t even like pecan pie usually, but I like this brand. And the bonus is that the pie plate can be reused again as it`s so sturdy.
I`m knitting me a cover for my Fire HD tablet. It feels strange to knit something just for me LOL
And just like our Yarny, we have plenty of leftovers - so I don`t even have to cook today apart from those desserts. Poor hubby has to work today bless him. &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're up late tonight. How was your Christmas Eve? Any shrimp left?


 Sorry I missed your post last night. I feel asleep on the keyboard. Yes their was shrimp left. I couldn't believe it. I got enough to make creole tonight with it and still a package in freezer. Come on down and I will make you some. Christmas Eve was nice. Everything went well . We ate too much then opened presents. I cut back this year and got big things instead of a lot of small things. Everyone acted like they liked their presents.
How was your Christmas Eve , Christmas Day? What about Boxing Day today? Will you have the shop open and have sales?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> WHEW
> 
> Happy Boxing Day
> 
> ...


Kids are so much fun at Christmas. 
I'll trade leftovers. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I bet Denim could add a few more to that collection!
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but I've heard that some people use cream cheese instead of butter in mashed potatoes!
> 
> ...


I have and it is good but not instead of but with butter. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not on at all yesterday.
> 
> Yea Jet Blue for doing that.
> 
> ...


My computer is acting up. I don't know where my message went. Grr. 
I wouldn't like the liver soup either but the rest really sounds yummy.
We had sun yesterday but back to gloom today. 
I have never heard of dogs using sign language amazing. Why don't you get you another dog if you miss one? Or you could come visit with Otis. He will be here in a few minutes. He gives good kisses but will knock you down with the hugs.
I wish you would get your son to take a pic of your santa. I would love to see it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> 46 Wonderful ways to use cream cheese!
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/story/134/


I have had a few of those treats. There are a few more that I will try. Thanks for sharing WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We had sunshine today too! Hope you and the puppies had a great day in the sun.


We did. I took them on a long walk. Good thing because today is back to the usual grey sky, at least the wind died down.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy Boxing Day everyone!

Hope everyone had a fantastic Cmas - I certainly did.

In keeping with the spirit of this thread, I will now share a photo of the most coveted dessert I made for our celebration yesterday:  Red Velvet Brownies!

These even surpassed the Chocolate shot glasses filled with flavored Bailey's Irish Cream!

It isn't Cmas to me in our home unless I made something Red Velvet (fond memories of my Mom's Red Velvet Cake every year at Christmas). I tried this new recipe that included *Cream Cheese* and it was fantastic!

I'll share for anyone who wants it. Stepping out and going to see Exodus, Gods and Kings later tonight, but will send the recipe to those requesting it.

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

They look soooo good!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have and it is good but not instead of but with butter. :shock:


Ha - I was about to say the same thing.

CB, Your present avatar is the cutest!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here is a very fuzzy pic of Bill next door receiving his Christmas afghan. Bill was overjoyed. Hubby took the pic, and I think he forgot to put the flash on.


Your work is fantastic WBee.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> OMG X a million.
> My darling hubby bought me a Kindle Fire tablet. Oh wow I still can`t believe it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Christmas Morning: KPGs Cracked Quiche (love it), Fruits & Berries, Toast w/Butters and Jams, Juice, Coffee.
> 
> _Praise God from Whom All Blessings Flow!_


um, that's KPG's Crack Quiche - I think you've had too much of it! It is addicting isn't it? The Crack I mean ... I slipped some into my gravy along with Italian Dressing powder and it was delish there as well. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, never had a maid. I did have some friends that had a maid service company come to their house twice a month. I used to tease them about cleaning up for the maid though. They were smart and never did. I use to tell people, sorry about the mess, the maid didn't show up. :-D :-D


That's my story too. I have thought about hiring someone but never looked into it. I don't know how I'd find a good one to be trusted and me comfortable with them in my home.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> 46 Wonderful ways to use cream cheese!
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/story/134/


thanks WCK, I love cooks.com
In your avatar did your Mother make your dress? It's such a sweet picture.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Your culinary talents can be added to your craft talents Gifty. Those red velvet brownies and shot glasses look fantastic.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful, relaxing day today. I hope all of you also had a wonderful day with many blessings.


Thank You, we did take it rather easy. I had a hole appear in my Bogg boots a few days ago , so we went to the amish store to buy me a new pair. I grilled a couple T-bones on the grill for supper, I took a long hot bath with a few drops of lavender essential oil... now I am too relaxed if that's possible. I'm not going to last very long at the keyboard.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My hubby is having the best Christmas. He just got home from work, and in the mail box was a DVD from his friend Scott his old Navy buddy. The DVD was taken on the USS America aircraft carrier they were both on. 
The date on the DVD said June 1989, so it was taken just after the carrier had pulled into port in Benidorm where I went to meet him.
Hubby is eating some apple and blackberry pie just out the oven and reminiscing about his navy days. Once he has watched the DVD I will borrow it and take some screen shots from my pc. Then after the holidays I will get some photo paper and print them out.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

LL I'm glad you are feeling better and your ankle healed well. That is always a worry. you can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My hubby is having the best Christmas. He just got home from work, and in the mail box was a DVD from his friend Scott his old Navy buddy. The DVD was taken on the USS America aircraft carrier they were both on.
> The date on the DVD said June 1989, so it was taken just after the carrier had pulled into port in Benidorm where I went to meet him.
> Hubby is eating some apple and blackberry pie just out the oven and reminiscing about his navy days. Once he has watched the DVD I will borrow it and take some screen shots from my pc. Then after the holidays I will get some photo paper and print them out.


That's great, Wendy. It is so nice for him. Plus, your pie sounds soooo good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> LL I'm glad you are feeling better and your ankle healed well. That is always a worry. you can't ask for more than that.


 :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

YarnLady, About a week ago I told you we were going to have a white Christmas here in Northern Indiana. I Lied, we have had rain off and on, temps in the high 30's and 40's. Did not feel like Christmas. Tomorrow it is suppose to reach 50. Winter will show up soon,I'm waiting for it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> YarnLady, About a week ago I told you we were going to have a white Christmas here in Northern Indiana. I Lied, we have had rain off and on, temps in the high 30's and 40's. Did not feel like Christmas. Tomorrow it is suppose to reach 50. Winter will show up soon,I'm waiting for it.


Gali,

I have a relative from Bloomington, IN - are you near there?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> YarnLady, About a week ago I told you we were going to have a white Christmas here in Northern Indiana. I Lied, we have had rain off and on, temps in the high 30's and 40's. Did not feel like Christmas. Tomorrow it is suppose to reach 50. Winter will show up soon,I'm waiting for it.


Gali...we didn`t have the white Christmas we were promised earlier either.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> WHEW
> 
> Happy Boxing Day
> 
> ...


thanks LTL, and your menu sound lovely. I only fixed Oyster Stew Christmas Eve, and for dessert we had cherry turnovers. For Christmas Dinner we just had a ham, scallop potatoes, green salad and crusty bread with amish butter. I'm making myself hungry again. 
Enjoy the rest of your holiday with your family too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> WHEW
> 
> Happy Boxing Day
> 
> ...


I guess I have happy fingers


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gali,
> 
> I have a relative from Bloomington, IN - are you near there?


I'm way North near the toll road, a hop skip and jump from Michigan State line. Bloomington is a nice city! I don't get there often, a friend went to college there.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Gali...we didn`t have the white Christmas we were promised earlier either.


Your pic of Bill and his afghan was dark , but I could see his smile. It is an unbelievable, generous gift. I loved the design but I really liked the trim you put all the way around it. Makes it look like it is really going to hold up for many years. Great job Wendy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Boxing Day everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone had a fantastic Cmas - I certainly did.
> 
> ...


Your brownies are mouthwatering. The icing is so pretty. And I have never thought of making choc shot glasses, but I am now!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

CB that is a precious avatar, I love it when kids dress for the occasion.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's my story too. I have thought about hiring someone but never looked into it. I don't know how I'd find a good one to be trusted and me comfortable with them in my home.


You stay and work with them, it's the only safe thing to do. 
When you think about it they don't want to be blamed for something that someone else did, most appreciate your envolvement. 
Good night Denim Country. Thanks for listening
Hope you are up and running soon Jokim.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm way North near the toll road, a hop skip and jump from Michigan State line. Bloomington is a nice city! I don't get there often, a friend went to college there.


Thanks, Gali. I've never been there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/IsraeliPM
The Prime Minister of Israel
December 24 at 2:51pm ·

WATCH: Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu wishes a merry Christmas to Israel's Christian citizens and to Christians throughout the world.

"I wish Christians in Israel and all over the world a very merry Christmas.

Christmas is a special opportunity to spend time with loved ones and to celebrate this most festive of holidays. And as you gather with your families and your friends to celebrate this Christmas and as you enjoy the blessings of the New Year, I am sure you will remember those who are less fortunate because Christian communities across the Middle East are experiencing a particularly difficult time. They experience violence, persecution and fear. This has become the daily staple of Christian communities throughout the Middle East. Not so in here in Israel, the one exception. Because here in Israel, religious freedom is a sacred principle. Israel's Christian citizens enjoy the full blessings of freedom and democracy, their equal rights enshrined in Israeli law.

So on this most important day in the Christian calendar, let us remember the common heritage and values that unite us in the face of extremism and hatred, which we will never accept.

From Jerusalem, the eternal capital of the Jewish people, the city of peace, I join Christians everywhere, and especially those in the Middle East, in a common prayer for a more peaceful and tolerant world.

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year!"
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You can say that again - Whew. It is over. Your left over food sounds great. I found a wonderful recipe for leftover turkey, stuffing and mashed potatoes:
> 
> Mix equal parts chopped turkey, dressing and mashed potato.
> Form a croquette.
> ...


It sounds good LL. I don't have any stuffing but might try it with seasoned bread cubes and see how it turns out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Best Christmas Card!


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - I know what you mean about the liver soup, just tasted it once but that was enough. Lucky for us that Mom doesn't like it either so she never made it. I like liver and onions though. The tree ornaments sound so beautiful; special that your son has your carved santa.

4 rescue dogs are quite a housefull; isn't that wonderful that the others help out the deaf dog.

Have a wonderful second Christmas dinner tomorrow!

We had sunshine yesterday too, but back to cloud and drizzle today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry I missed your post last night. I feel asleep on the keyboard. Yes their was shrimp left. I couldn't believe it. I got enough to make creole tonight with it and still a package in freezer. Come on down and I will make you some. Christmas Eve was nice. Everything went well . We ate too much then opened presents. I cut back this year and got big things instead of a lot of small things. Everyone acted like they liked their presents.
> How was your Christmas Eve , Christmas Day? What about Boxing Day today? Will you have the shop open and have sales?


Love your new avatar - Santa's little elf is all tired out!

We had a very nice relaxing Christmas, opened our gifts on Christmas morning this year. No big presents this year - books, fun little gifts and lots of special treats. The store is closed today and I'm making risotto with shrimp for us. Lots of left over turkey and will freeze some of it and freeze the carcass to make soup later.

I have my sale the first 2 weeks of Jan and then the big chore of inventory. And then new spring yarns start arriving at the end of Jan and the cycle starts all over again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Boxing Day everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone had a fantastic Cmas - I certainly did.
> 
> ...


The brownies look scrumptious and the chocolate shot glasses are a great idea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> thanks WCK, I love cooks.com
> In your avatar did your Mother make your dress? It's such a sweet picture.


Thanks Gali, yes Mom sewed quite a few of my dresses when I was younger (I didn't pick up on that talent). She didn't really enjoy sewing though so she didn't keep up with it when we got older.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds good LL. I don't have any stuffing but might try it with seasoned bread cubes and see how it turns out.


Moisten them first with broth or milk.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I know what you mean about the liver soup, just tasted it once but that was enough. Lucky for us that Mom doesn't like it either so she never made it. I like liver and onions though. The tree ornaments sound so beautiful; special that your son has your carved santa.
> 
> 4 rescue dogs are quite a housefull; isn't that wonderful that the others help out the deaf dog.
> 
> ...


I had a neighbor who had 3 dogs. One was blind, one was deaf & the third only had 3 legs. I kid you not! None of the dogs went anywhere alone - you always saw the 3 of them together. Guess they each made up for & helped each other with their disabilities. Animals are amazing. We humans could learn a few things from them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I had a neighbor who had 3 dogs. One was blind, one was deaf & the third only had 3 legs. I kid you not! None of the dogs went anywhere alone - you always saw the 3 of them together. Guess they each made up for & helped each other with their disabilities. Animals are amazing. We humans could learn a few things from them.


Yes, animals see are amazing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I had a neighbor who had 3 dogs. One was blind, one was deaf & the third only had 3 legs. I kid you not! None of the dogs went anywhere alone - you always saw the 3 of them together. Guess they each made up for & helped each other with their disabilities. Animals are amazing. We humans could learn a few things from them.


I bet you are right.
Looks like this one had a Merry Christmas. :lol:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722834014419389


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Moisten them first with broth or milk.


 :thumbup: Thanks LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Thanks LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I had a neighbor who had 3 dogs. One was blind, one was deaf & the third only had 3 legs. I kid you not! None of the dogs went anywhere alone - you always saw the 3 of them together. Guess they each made up for & helped each other with their disabilities. Animals are amazing. We humans could learn a few things from them.


That is amazing; I bet they were quite the team.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> They look soooo good!


Hi LL - I'm glad I read your ankle has healed. You are the active type, so I know you're anxious to get moving up to speed again.

Take it easy for awhile longer but good news you are headed in the right direction.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Your culinary talents can be added to your craft talents Gifty. Those red velvet brownies and shot glasses look fantastic.


I reread what I wrote and must tell you I didn't make the shot glasses and the way I spoke about them sounded as if I did make them. One of my guests brought them; we just all put them to good use.

I did make the RV brownies, however, they are easy and sooooo good.

I served a feast and only had prime rib, a few spoonfuls of potatoes and a handful of meatballs left over from the meal. All the guests went home with doggie bags of the extra sweets of their choice, so all is well.

Funny, today when putting away some drink glasses, I tipped forward a glass that was used and someone had put it away with liquid still in it! Cracked me up because we rarely use those particular glasses (only for holiday and/or parties, etc.), so I would have wondered why we had fleas or ants in the crystal cabinet! 

I had thirty crystal tumblers/globets/stemware to wash by hand and never considered that the twelve colored glassware were used *and* one put away with liquid within! Must have been a great party .... :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My hubby is having the best Christmas. He just got home from work, and in the mail box was a DVD from his friend Scott his old Navy buddy. The DVD was taken on the USS America aircraft carrier they were both on.
> The date on the DVD said June 1989, so it was taken just after the carrier had pulled into port in Benidorm where I went to meet him.
> Hubby is eating some apple and blackberry pie just out the oven and reminiscing about his navy days. Once he has watched the DVD I will borrow it and take some screen shots from my pc. Then after the holidays I will get some photo paper and print them out.


What a nice surprise and treat. Have fun reliving the memories!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> YarnLady, About a week ago I told you we were going to have a white Christmas here in Northern Indiana. I Lied, we have had rain off and on, temps in the high 30's and 40's. Did not feel like Christmas. Tomorrow it is suppose to reach 50. Winter will show up soon,I'm waiting for it.


We had temps near 50 - went outside without coats and enjoyed some fresh air - terrific!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> thanks LTL, and your menu sound lovely. I only fixed Oyster Stew Christmas Eve, and for dessert we had cherry turnovers. For Christmas Dinner we just had a ham, scallop potatoes, green salad and crusty bread with amish butter. I'm making myself hungry again.
> Enjoy the rest of your holiday with your family too.


You're making me hungry too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Your brownies are mouthwatering. The icing is so pretty. And I have never thought of making choc shot glasses, but I am now!


The 'icing' is cream cheese with sugar, vanilla and egg white swirled into the brownies. I didn't make the shot glasses, Gali, they were a hostess gift. Great idea though! We had a lot of fun as my guest also brought several nips of flavors of Bailey's Irish Cream (I had the standard chilled and served with desserts), but the fun was with the edible shot glasses. They hold only about a tablespoon but that's when the party started ... again!

I love when the house is filled with people and noisy with voices, music and laughter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You stay and work with them, it's the only safe thing to do.
> When you think about it they don't want to be blamed for something that someone else did, most appreciate your envolvement.
> Good night Denim Country. Thanks for listening
> Hope you are up and running soon Jokim.


Good thinking, I need to re-think too. By tomorrow, our house will be clean and tidy again, so according to my theory, time to invite folks over for a party. I so wish I could fill our home with Denim Countryfolk.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Love your new avatar - Santa's little elf is all tired out!
> 
> We had a very nice relaxing Christmas, opened our gifts on Christmas morning this year. No big presents this year - books, fun little gifts and lots of special treats. The store is closed today and I'm making risotto with shrimp for us. Lots of left over turkey and will freeze some of it and freeze the carcass to make soup later.
> 
> I have my sale the first 2 weeks of Jan and then the big chore of inventory. And then new spring yarns start arriving at the end of Jan and the cycle starts all over again.


OOH, risotto! I love risotto, especially at my fav Italian Restaurant. I haven't tried making it WCK, is it difficult?

Good luck with your sale - I hope you'll sell a ton. I'd be there if I could. I loved so much of your inventory.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I had a neighbor who had 3 dogs. One was blind, one was deaf & the third only had 3 legs. I kid you not! None of the dogs went anywhere alone - you always saw the 3 of them together. Guess they each made up for & helped each other with their disabilities. Animals are amazing. We humans could learn a few things from them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Just back from seeing _Exodus Gods and Kings_. It is the story of Moses, a retelling of the former _Ten Commandments._ Although the production took some poetic liberties with Biblical accountings, it was pretty much inline with scripture.

The visuals were very well done (the plaques and the Red Sea).


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, animals see are amazing.


Dogs never betray you and give you unconditional love. I have three. My two Airedales and temporarily my son's Boston Terrier/Dachshund mix. My older guy is doing so great on his heart meds. But here is the rub. When any of them get meds they all get a treat. And now he is playing the game of barking at the end of the steps to come in waiting for me to call him in. So because he came when I called him, he and of course the others demand a treat. So I had to buy really healthy treats (salmon for the Omega) and going through them like candy. They crack me up, make me smile, and generally make my home happy. Life is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL - I'm glad I read your ankle has healed. You are the active type, so I know you're anxious to get moving up to speed again.
> 
> Take it easy for awhile longer but good news you are headed in the right direction.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I reread what I wrote and must tell you I didn't make the shot glasses and the way I spoke about them sounded as if I did make them. One of my guests brought them; we just all put them to good use.
> 
> I did make the RV brownies, however, they are easy and sooooo good.
> 
> ...


Truly a sign of a great party.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The 'icing' is cream cheese with sugar, vanilla and egg white swirled into the brownies. I didn't make the shot glasses, Gali, they were a hostess gift. Great idea though! We had a lot of fun as my guest also brought several nips of flavors of Bailey's Irish Cream (I had the standard chilled and served with desserts), but the fun was with the edible shot glasses. They hold only about a tablespoon but that's when the party started ... again!
> 
> I love when the house is filled with people and noisy with voices, music and laughter.


Me too. Love parties.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Dogs never betray you and give you unconditional love. I have three. My two Airedales and temporarily my son's Boston Terrier/Dachshund mix. My older guy is doing so great on his heart meds. But here is the rub. When any of them get meds they all get a treat. And now he is playing the game of barking at the end of the steps to come in waiting for me to call him in. So because he came when I called him, he and of course the others demand a treat. So I had to buy really healthy treats (salmon for the Omega) and going through them like candy. They crack me up, make me smile, and generally make my home happy. Life is good.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Dogs never betray you and give you unconditional love. I have three. My two Airedales and temporarily my son's Boston Terrier/Dachshund mix. My older guy is doing so great on his heart meds. But here is the rub. When any of them get meds they all get a treat. And now he is playing the game of barking at the end of the steps to come in waiting for me to call him in. So because he came when I called him, he and of course the others demand a treat. So I had to buy really healthy treats (salmon for the Omega) and going through them like candy. They crack me up, make me smile, and generally make my home happy. Life is good.


You're a good pet owner! Glad your old man is doing better too. I wonder how Gerslay's Lovie is doing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Truly a sign of a great party.


I'll have to tell you the ending ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK; here are a few more decorations with special meaning or memory to us:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll have to tell you the ending ....


Love to hear it. Wish I was there. Boy, do I LOVE parties!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

For Bonnie and Solo in particular:

 *Surprise COOKIE CONTEST!*

Whoever tells me _first_ in which country I bought this handmade Christmas ornament will take the prize! I'm thinking Carmel Apple unless you call a different flavor?

(this could take a while - I'll buy the cookies _after_ someone gives the correct answer!) :-D


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

China?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Dogs never betray you and give you unconditional love. I have three. My two Airedales and temporarily my son's Boston Terrier/Dachshund mix. My older guy is doing so great on his heart meds. But here is the rub. When any of them get meds they all get a treat. And now he is playing the game of barking at the end of the steps to come in waiting for me to call him in. So because he came when I called him, he and of course the others demand a treat. So I had to buy really healthy treats (salmon for the Omega) and going through them like candy. They crack me up, make me smile, and generally make my home happy. Life is good.


Awww. I am happy Duke is doing so well. 
I am taking care of my brother and sil's dogs while away for Christmas. Murphy was a bad boy last time I kept him. I left the treats to close to the edge of the cabinet. When I came back the next day he had eaten the whole package. I knew it was him because Sally is a Corgi and her legs are to short. Plus he had a guilty look on his face when I asked him if he did it. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK; here are a few more decorations with special meaning or memory to us:


Those are neat. I like the Santa,golf bag and the dutch shoes the best. I see all of the different places you have traveled.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> White Christmas in Wisconsin??? Not really. Snow is almost gone. It is in the 30's, and raining could be bad for driving when the temp drops. We are having our family Christmas tonight at youngest son's house. I am still doing the cooking, but a very simple meal.


Enjoy your family. Simple is ok. You can enjoy the family that 's what is important.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Dogs never betray you and give you unconditional love. I have three. My two Airedales and temporarily my son's Boston Terrier/Dachshund mix. My older guy is doing so great on his heart meds. But here is the rub. When any of them get meds they all get a treat. And now he is playing the game of barking at the end of the steps to come in waiting for me to call him in. So because he came when I called him, he and of course the others demand a treat. So I had to buy really healthy treats (salmon for the Omega) and going through them like candy. They crack me up, make me smile, and generally make my home happy. Life is good.


I can so relate to you having to give "treats" to all because one needs meds.

We had snow flurries today, enough for just a dusting. I let Cooper out and she looked at the snow falling, didn't like what she saw and decided to turn around and come back inside. However, nature's call was mandatory so she (it looked to me) took a deep breath, trotted to the grass and did her business as fast as possible, then ran back to the door to be let in the house.

My Florida born and raised shepherd/lab mix had no experience with snow so the first time she saw it, ( it was the bog fluffy flakes) she just stared at it. She was standing there just looking but thinking I see it, but can't feel it hit me - what's going on? She hated rain and would hold it until it stopped raining if I would let her. She didn't know what to make of it and eventually started to play in it. Unlike the others, the snow didn't bother her paws so she enjoyed being in it. I love having dogs around.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> For Bonnie and Solo in particular:
> 
> *Surprise COOKIE CONTEST!*
> 
> ...


Canada?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK; here are a few more decorations with special meaning or memory to us:


Absolutely gorgeous tree ornaments Gifty. My fave is definitely the Dutch clogs. Those are just so cute, and I love the story behind all the tree ornaments. You must have so much fun when you unpack them before you put them on the tree.
The only ornaments of my pre lit tree in the living room are candy canes. I didn`t even put up the WVU ornament or any other ornaments this year. And this is the first year since I don`t know when that I didn`t even put the red bows on them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can so relate to you having to give "treats" to all because one needs meds.
> 
> We had snow flurries today, enough for just a dusting. I let Cooper out and she looked at the snow falling, didn't like what she saw and decided to turn around and come back inside. However, nature's call was mandatory so she (it looked to me) took a deep breath, trotted to the grass and did her business as fast as possible, then ran back to the door to be let in the house.
> 
> My Florida born and raised shepherd/lab mix had no experience with snow so the first time she saw it, ( it was the bog fluffy flakes) she just stared at it. She was standing there just looking but thinking I see it, but can't feel it hit me - what's going on? She hated rain and would hold it until it stopped raining if I would let her. She didn't know what to make of it and eventually started to play in it. Unlike the others, the snow didn't bother her paws so she enjoyed being in it. I love having dogs around.


It is funny to watch southern dogs in the snow. They just don't know what is going on.
:lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a message JoKim. She sends her love and warm Christmas wishes. Her puter is down until after Christmas. We will miss you Jokim. Merry CHRISTmas! XX♥


Hi All!
I'm back. Had a little computer issue that is all fixed now. A belated Merry Christmas to all in Denim Country and a very Happy New Year 2015! Thank you for your kind Christmas wishes. You guys are the best! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have some yucky weather here today. 2 to 3 inches of snow overnight and today it is melting. slushy mess. We are supposed to get more snow tonight.
> 
> I agree Yarnie, How can we have fun if we do what we are supposed to do.


I know this is a somewhat late reply to a post of a few days ago, but since it's about the weather, I thought I'd pipe in-
We are having a spring like Christmas holiday that's about to end tomorrow. Temps in the upper 40's and 50's. Went shopping yesterday and it was like spring outside. Back to reality tomorrow, incl. possible LAKE EFFECT SNOW!!!! 
Yikes! :shock:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> For Bonnie and Solo in particular:
> 
> *Surprise COOKIE CONTEST!*
> 
> ...


Japan


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi All!
> I'm back. Had a little computer issue that is all fixed now. A belated Merry Christmas to all in Denim Country and a very Happy New Year 2015! Thank you for your kind Christmas wishes. You guys are the best! :thumbup:


Glad you're back Jokim...and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just back from seeing _Exodus Gods and Kings_. It is the story of Moses, a retelling of the former _Ten Commandments._ Although the production took some poetic liberties with Biblical accountings, it was pretty much inline with scripture.
> 
> The visuals were very well done (the plaques and the Red Sea).


We saw "WILD" today with Reese Witherspoon...it was very good and she's always good.

Next rainy day we'll see "Exodus" ... we stepped into the theater to check it out for a minute and it looked to be really well done!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> For Bonnie and Solo in particular:
> 
> *Surprise COOKIE CONTEST!*
> 
> ...


England

Wish I could stay and chat. TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi All!
> I'm back. Had a little computer issue that is all fixed now. A belated Merry Christmas to all in Denim Country and a very Happy New Year 2015! Thank you for your kind Christmas wishes. You guys are the best! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Missed you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi All!
> I'm back. Had a little computer issue that is all fixed now. A belated Merry Christmas to all in Denim Country and a very Happy New Year 2015! Thank you for your kind Christmas wishes. You guys are the best! :thumbup:


Hi Jokim,

I have not been on as much as I should. Sorry you had computer problems. I don't like when that happens here. Hope you had a very nice Chirstmas.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Canada?


Italy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OOH, risotto! I love risotto, especially at my fav Italian Restaurant. I haven't tried making it WCK, is it difficult?
> 
> Good luck with your sale - I hope you'll sell a ton. I'd be there if I could. I loved so much of your inventory.


Risotto isn't hard at all - you just have to organize your time so you can continuously stir the rice and gradually add hot liquid. DH really loves it, so I make a big batch (it's just as good the next day) but that means about 30 minutes of stirring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Dogs never betray you and give you unconditional love. I have three. My two Airedales and temporarily my son's Boston Terrier/Dachshund mix. My older guy is doing so great on his heart meds. But here is the rub. When any of them get meds they all get a treat. And now he is playing the game of barking at the end of the steps to come in waiting for me to call him in. So because he came when I called him, he and of course the others demand a treat. So I had to buy really healthy treats (salmon for the Omega) and going through them like candy. They crack me up, make me smile, and generally make my home happy. Life is good.


So glad that your dog is doing well on the meds. The others might be bribing him to bark :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK; here are a few more decorations with special meaning or memory to us:


Love them! Your tree must be gorgeous with so many unique ornaments. I crocheted several stockings and decorated them, I think it takes as long to stiffen them as it does to crochet them. I have a set of Delft shoes too (mine are from Netherlands rather than the sandy beaches of Aruba though).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> For Bonnie and Solo in particular:
> 
> *Surprise COOKIE CONTEST!*
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess your country - USA.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> White Christmas in Wisconsin??? Not really. Snow is almost gone. It is in the 30's, and raining could be bad for driving when the temp drops. We are having our family Christmas tonight at youngest son's house. I am still doing the cooking, but a very simple meal.


Hope you have a wonderful dinner and family time tonight Joey!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim,
> 
> I have not been on as much as I should. Sorry you had computer problems. I don't like when that happens here. Hope you had a very nice Chirstmas.


Thanks,LL. Christmas Eve was great, as usual, with MIL, kids and grandkids. All were gone by 9 pm., gifts, guests and wrapping paper trash. Went to church at 10 pm, came home at midnight. Was bushed!
Christmas Day was quiet, no visitors, just phone Christmas greetings from across the country. No snow! The weather was spring-like and very 'un-Christmas-y', but at least DH didn't have to shovel it.
Next gathering is for New Years. We're having a brunch from 10 AM on, DS and SIL work so I have to schedule around them. 
I'm still crocheting a baby blanket for a friend's DD who's having a son in Jan. That has to be completed by Jan. 5th.
We are supposed to get wintry weather starting tomorrow.
Let's hope it's not a repeat of a month ago, when 6 feet fell. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks,LL. Christmas Eve was great, as usual, with MIL, kids and grandkids. All were gone by 9 pm., gifts, guests and wrapping paper trash. Went to church at 10 pm, came home at midnight. Was bushed!
> Christmas Day was quiet, no visitors, just phone Christmas greetings from across the country. No snow! The weather was spring-like and very 'un-Christmas-y', but at least DH didn't have to shovel it.
> Next gathering is for New Years. We're having a brunch from 10 AM on, DS and SIL work so I have to schedule around them.
> I'm still crocheting a baby blanket for a friend's DD who's having a son in Jan. That has to be completed by Jan. 5th.
> ...


Sounds like you are doing great things. Glad all is well with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I can so relate to you having to give "treats" to all because one needs meds.
> 
> We had snow flurries today, enough for just a dusting. I let Cooper out and she looked at the snow falling, didn't like what she saw and decided to turn around and come back inside. However, nature's call was mandatory so she (it looked to me) took a deep breath, trotted to the grass and did her business as fast as possible, then ran back to the door to be let in the house.
> 
> My Florida born and raised shepherd/lab mix had no experience with snow so the first time she saw it, ( it was the bog fluffy flakes) she just stared at it. She was standing there just looking but thinking I see it, but can't feel it hit me - what's going on? She hated rain and would hold it until it stopped raining if I would let her. She didn't know what to make of it and eventually started to play in it. Unlike the others, the snow didn't bother her paws so she enjoyed being in it. I love having dogs around.


It's such fun to watch animals playing in the snow. We had a pom/terrier x when I was growing up in Edmonton and he loved to roll around in fresh snow. His hair was long enough that he got little snowballs forming between in paw pads and in his hair. Even our cats used to jump around in the snow and Charlie had such long hair that he was full of little snowballs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi All!
> I'm back. Had a little computer issue that is all fixed now. A belated Merry Christmas to all in Denim Country and a very Happy New Year 2015! Thank you for your kind Christmas wishes. You guys are the best! :thumbup:


So glad to see you back Jokim. Hope you and your family had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks,LL. Christmas Eve was great, as usual, with MIL, kids and grandkids. All were gone by 9 pm., gifts, guests and wrapping paper trash. Went to church at 10 pm, came home at midnight. Was bushed!
> Christmas Day was quiet, no visitors, just phone Christmas greetings from across the country. No snow! The weather was spring-like and very 'un-Christmas-y', but at least DH didn't have to shovel it.
> Next gathering is for New Years. We're having a brunch from 10 AM on, DS and SIL work so I have to schedule around them.
> I'm still crocheting a baby blanket for a friend's DD who's having a son in Jan. That has to be completed by Jan. 5th.
> ...


Sounds like a good time with the family. Hoping along with you that you don't get more than a dusting this next snow fall.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you, we were missing 5, oldest son and wife had to work, last minute. Oldest grandson was working. Also 2 youngest grands. But had a good time, And I'm tired.


It's hard to arrange for everyone to be together at the same time but I'm glad you had a good time and hope you have a good rest tomorrow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a good time with the family. Hoping along with you that you don't get more than a dusting this next snow fall.


Thanks Kitty. Love your new avatar. Such a nice looking group of siblings.♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It sounds like everyone had a nice Christmas. We had the last of the leftovers tonight. I still have a package of frozen shrimp left in freezer so I will make the Creole tomorrow and fresh bread. My Christmas dishes are put up. I think I have finally recovered. Dh and I have been watching Turner Classics for the last 3 night. So good to knit and watch tv. Otis is here and starting to miss the kids. We leave our Christmas decor out until New Years is over so I still have that to do. 
WCK did you every buy you a rice cooker. I don't think you would have to stir that rice if you had one. 
Joeys I know what you mean about missing family members. Half of mine are weren't here either. Makes it kinda sad but we have to enjoy the ones that we are with.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks Kitty. Love your new avatar. Such a nice looking group of siblings.♥ :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim - we had a few angelic moments :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds like everyone had a nice Christmas. We had the last of the leftovers tonight. I still have a package of frozen shrimp left in freezer so I will make the Creole tomorrow and fresh bread. My Christmas dishes are put up. I think I have finally recovered. Dh and I have been watching Turner Classics for the last 3 night. So good to knit and watch tv. Otis is here and starting to miss the kids. We leave our Christmas decor out until New Years is over so I still have that to do.
> WCK did you every buy you a rice cooker. I don't think you would have to stir that rice if you had one.
> Joeys I know what you mean about missing family members. Half of mine are weren't here either. Makes it kinda sad but we have to enjoy the ones that we are with.


What are Turner Classics? The creole sounds yummy. One of my BIL used to make a really good shrimp gumbo (not sure how traditional it was, but it sure was tasty!).

We have a rice cooker that gets a lot of use because DH eats a lot of rice, including rice with veggies and an egg for breakfast most mornings. But risotto HAS to be stirred with small amounts of hot liquid added as it gets absorbed - that's part of how it gets creamy. Also has to be a short grain pearl type of rice (looks more like barley than rice).

Are you going to see the rest of the family later in the week?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What are Turner Classics? The creole sounds yummy. One of my BIL used to make a really good shrimp gumbo (not sure how traditional it was, but it sure was tasty!).
> 
> We have a rice cooker that gets a lot of use because DH eats a lot of rice, including rice with veggies and an egg for breakfast most mornings. But risotto HAS to be stirred with small amounts of hot liquid added as it gets absorbed - that's part of how it gets creamy. Also has to be a short grain pearl type of rice (looks more like barley than rice).
> 
> Are you going to see the rest of the family later in the week?


Turner Classics are old movies. I love Cary Grant and they are running his movies this week. Now Dh likes Cary too.  
I have not cooked risotto in the cooker before. I have trouble with regular rice cooking without burning because of the stirring. I have learned to soak the rice for a couple of hours and it doesn't take as long to cook and is creamer.
No I won't be seeing my dd and boys. My sil and Andrew are going to Houston Texas for the Texas Bowl. The Arkansas Razorbacks are playing. So DD and Matthew are staying home.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What are Turner Classics? The creole sounds yummy. One of my BIL used to make a really good shrimp gumbo (not sure how traditional it was, but it sure was tasty!).
> 
> We have a rice cooker that gets a lot of use because DH eats a lot of rice, including rice with veggies and an egg for breakfast most mornings. But risotto HAS to be stirred with small amounts of hot liquid added as it gets absorbed - that's part of how it gets creamy. Also has to be a short grain pearl type of rice (looks more like barley than rice).
> 
> Are you going to see the rest of the family later in the week?


I love rice, but since Consumers Report did some research into rice and how much arsenic certain rice contains, I'm kind of turned off by it. It seems that rice from California has less arsenic than rice from other parts of the US. I'm not sure what to believe. So many people I know rely on rice since they are on a carb restricted diet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good nite everyone. Sleep well. Chat tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just drop by to say hello not up to par. Hope all are good. 

Nite now catch you later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just drop by to say hello not up to par. Hope all are good.
> 
> Nite now catch you later.


Sorry you're not feeling well Yarnie; hope you sleep well and feel much better in the morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What are Turner Classics? The creole sounds yummy. One of my BIL used to make a really good shrimp gumbo (not sure how traditional it was, but it sure was tasty!).
> 
> We have a rice cooker that gets a lot of use because DH eats a lot of rice, including rice with veggies and an egg for breakfast most mornings. But risotto HAS to be stirred with small amounts of hot liquid added as it gets absorbed - that's part of how it gets creamy. Also has to be a short grain pearl type of rice (looks more like barley than rice).
> 
> Are you going to see the rest of the family later in the week?


Aroborio rice (Carnoli is the the best) is what is used for Risotto. Took many risotto classes in Italy. Yes, they stir, but not that often. Add a little truffle oil at the end.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my, something is wrong. I have filled three garbage bags with junk out of my room and utility closet. I don't know what ever possessed me to do that, I hate to that type of thing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my, something is wrong. I have filled three garbage bags with junk out of my room and utility closet. I don't know what ever possessed me to do that, I hate to that type of thing.


We have been doing that. It feels good to get rid of stuff!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We have been doing that. It feels good to get rid of stuff!


I love the feeling too!!! I love to create empty spaces.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I love the feeling too!!! I love to create empty spaces.


Right now I am going through my knitting patterns. Throwing so much out. Condensing. Organizing. Unloading an eventual burden!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Aroborio rice (Carnoli is the the best) is what is used for Risotto. Took many risotto classes in Italy. Yes, they stir, but not that often. Add a little truffle oil at the end.


I will take your suggestion about the Aroborio rice and truffle oil. I use alot of Jasmine rice and brown rice. I need to step it up a little in the rice department.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I will take your suggestion about the Aroborio rice and truffle oil. I use alot of Jasmine rice and brown rice. I need to step it up a little in the rice department.


Gali,

My latest thing is Tadig. For this Middle Eastern rice dish, you use Jasmine or Basmati. I had it when I lived with a Middle Eastern family in London. She made it so well - had a special cooker.

If you google Tadig, you will see videos and recipes. I am in the learning stage and am dying for a Tadig cooker. Maybe next Christmas! I have tried to make it with different pots unsuccessfully. Properly made, it is out of this world.

If you google it, let me know what you think. I love making risotto with Porcini. Sometimes I use leek. Both are fabulous. Of course you must use the best grade cheese with it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just drop by to say hello not up to par. Hope all are good.
> 
> Nite now catch you later.


I will most likely be offline for a few days. I've felt bad for a couple days / chills, weak, head and body ache, low grade fever. It's not getting better so I need to spend time in bed. My eyeballs even hurt! 
TL Denim Country, Take care Yarnlady


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I will most likely be offline for a few days. I've felt bad for a couple days / chills, weak, head and body ache, low grade fever. It's not getting better so I need to spend time in bed. My eyeballs even hurt!
> TL Denim Country, Take care Yarnlady


Gali,

Take care of yourself. If I was close, I would nurse you. Give you homemade soup!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gali,
> 
> My latest thing is Tadig. For this Middle Eastern rice dish, you use Jasmine or Basmati. I had it when I lived with a Middle Eastern family in London. She made it so well - had a special cooker.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much LL, I will google it soon. I never heard of a Tadig cooker. So strange that you need a special cooker to get the authentic texture and taste. I didn't know you lived in London.

Later


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you so much LL, I will google it soon. I never heard of a Tadig cooker. So strange that you need a special cooker to get the authentic texture and taste. I didn't know you lived in London.
> 
> Later


Gali,

Lived there for only a few months. Found a family from the Middle East. Still am friends with the daughter. The mom was the best Middle Eastern cook ever. Oh, how I miss her Dolmas.

Actually, it was a few months one year, then another few months another year. Don't know if it counts as "living there". Maybe not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Gali hope you feel better soon. Hoping I at the end of it all.

Miss going to oldests son yesterday . Just could get up and go as get up and go had left me. They gave me another cube storage shelves . Was so proud like you LTL mini throw away going on and the room look good . Love that they bought it, but now will look crowded in this room. had it all set. Love them for it and will use. But must get rid of something.

LTL you were thinking the same thing as me. What was I thinking. I mean I would have to live two or three life times to get rid of this collection. I will not be starting a new hobby soon. 

Jokim glad computer is fixes.Thanks for the information about Rice. How can one tell Never notice where it was from.

CB sorry you had such a quite Christmas with family  Maybe next year you will have better time. 

LL fell in love with Porcini mushroom when friend brought me some from Italy. One thing I learned rinse rinse and rinse again. Really expensive here. But worth it.
Love both Jasmine and Basmatis rice. Never had a rice cooker.

Very nice ornaments, but no light my fire ones???


Found out my mini Keurig might be on recall list. Good thing have not used it yet. Bad thing is may not.

Making beef soup today with Barley. Using up left over sauerbraten and gravy sent home with us.
Will add beef broth a bit of red wine throw in gravy. and use home made spatzles sent home with us from youngest sons dinner. 
Never again WCk Liver soup. You could not even put enough spices or herbs to fix it. I also love Liver and Onions with a white cream sauce over it. That was only way son's would eat it. Now youngest one loves it and ask me to make it for him .

Well off to do something constructive. Not, Just a bit of this and a lot of that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gali,
> 
> Lived there for only a few months. Found a family from the Middle East. Still am friends with the daughter. The mom was the best Middle Eastern cook ever. Oh, how I miss her Dolmas.
> 
> Actually, it was a few months one year, then another few months another year. Don't know if it counts as "living there". Maybe not.


Explain what Dolmas is? Please. Never heard of it LL but sounds interesting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Explain what Dolmas is? Please. Never heard of it LL but sounds interesting.


Yarnlady,

They are stuffed grape leaves. Soooo good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Gali hope you feel better soon. Hoping I at the end of it all.
> 
> Miss going to oldests son yesterday . Just could get up and go as get up and go had left me. They gave me another cube storage shelves . Was so proud like you LTL mini throw away going on and the room look good . Love that they bought it, but now will look crowded in this room. had it all set. Love them for it and will use. But must get rid of something.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear. I never rinse my dried Porcini. Never felt the need. I just soaked them in water before and then used that water. Never had a problem...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. I never rinse my dried Porcini. Never felt the need. I just soaked them in water before and then used that water. Never had a problem...


The ones I get from Itailian grocery are gritty. Sand like taste. Your lucky not to have that. Where do you get yours from?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The ones I get from Itailian grocery are gritty. Sand like taste. Your lucky not to have that. Where do you get yours from?


I went to Italy and carted them back a long time ago. Still have some. I figure they are dried and will not spoil. Also, they are vacuum packed. Hope I am right. Think so? Still taste great.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone. i`ve had such a lazy Christmas with my cooking this year. I still haven`t made my fresh cream eclairs yet. Am hoping to make them today.
I haven`t been very well over Christmas, have hardly eaten a thing. Must`ve been from all that stress of Christmas preparations because last night I had a really bad bladder infection which hurt so bad it brought me to tears. It`s eased off somewhat now, will have to wait to the 1st to buy some cranberry juice which is the only thing that seems to help. 

I`ve never tried making risotto, think I`ll give it a whirl after Christmas and New Year. We are all rice lovers in this house, so risotto would be an ideal thing to try. I love trying new things in the New Year, so this fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. i`ve had such a lazy Christmas with my cooking this year. I still haven`t made my fresh cream eclairs yet. Am hoping to make them today.
> I haven`t been very well over Christmas, have hardly eaten a thing. Must`ve been from all that stress of Christmas preparations because last night I had a really bad bladder infection which hurt so bad it brought me to tears. It`s eased off somewhat now, will have to wait to the 1st to buy some cranberry juice which is the only thing that seems to help.
> 
> I`ve never tried making risotto, think I`ll give it a whirl after Christmas and New Year. We are all rice lovers in this house, so risotto would be an ideal thing to try. I love trying new things in the New Year, so this fits the bill perfectly.


What I learned in making risotto:

No more than 4 liquid additions. Warm is best.
Don't stir too much
Lots of olive oil


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's such fun to watch animals playing in the snow. We had a pom/terrier x when I was growing up in Edmonton and he loved to roll around in fresh snow. His hair was long enough that he got little snowballs forming between in paw pads and in his hair. Even our cats used to jump around in the snow and Charlie had such long hair that he was full of little snowballs.


I loved playing in the snow with her. When we had more than a dusting, I would make snowballs and put soft treats in them and then throw it for her to chase. This way, she could find the snowball. I will admit I did amuse myself and threw 1 or 2 plain snowballs and watched her try and find them.   After that, she got the ones with the treats.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim...I`m so happy to see you back now your PC is in good working order again. We all missed you &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Turner Classics are old movies. I love Cary Grant and they are running his movies this week. Now Dh likes Cary too.
> I have not cooked risotto in the cooker before. I have trouble with regular rice cooking without burning because of the stirring. I have learned to soak the rice for a couple of hours and it doesn't take as long to cook and is creamer.
> No I won't be seeing my dd and boys. My sil and Andrew are going to Houston Texas for the Texas Bowl. The Arkansas Razorbacks are playing. So DD and Matthew are staying home.


Sounds like a nice outing for gs and sil. I don't follow football but hope your team does well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love rice, but since Consumers Report did some research into rice and how much arsenic certain rice contains, I'm kind of turned off by it. It seems that rice from California has less arsenic than rice from other parts of the US. I'm not sure what to believe. So many people I know rely on rice since they are on a carb restricted diet.


Thanks for mentioning the research Jokim - I hadn't heard about the report and DH really does eat a lot of rice. He usually buys a big sack of Thai rice and when I googled, it seems Thai rice is about the safest - so that is good. But it might still be good to cut back on the amount of rice he eats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Aroborio rice (Carnoli is the the best) is what is used for Risotto. Took many risotto classes in Italy. Yes, they stir, but not that often. Add a little truffle oil at the end.


You learned from the experts :thumbup: Did you spend much time in Italy? I have Italian cousins in the northern part of the country but we haven't kept up with them since my aunt died a few years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Right now I am going through my knitting patterns. Throwing so much out. Condensing. Organizing. Unloading an eventual burden!


If you're thinking of unloading your some of your patterns, your local senior centres and hospital auxiliaries might appreciate them - I know ours do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I will most likely be offline for a few days. I've felt bad for a couple days / chills, weak, head and body ache, low grade fever. It's not getting better so I need to spend time in bed. My eyeballs even hurt!
> TL Denim Country, Take care Yarnlady


Hope you feel better soon Gali. Take care of yourself!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Gali hope you feel better soon. Hoping I at the end of it all.
> 
> Miss going to oldests son yesterday . Just could get up and go as get up and go had left me. They gave me another cube storage shelves . Was so proud like you LTL mini throw away going on and the room look good . Love that they bought it, but now will look crowded in this room. had it all set. Love them for it and will use. But must get rid of something.
> 
> ...


So sorry that you missed your second Christmas dinner with #1 son, but I hope you're feeling much better today. Sometimes you just have to take a time out for your get-up-and-go to catch back up with you.

You'll be so well organized with all these storage units. I always have good intentions of being better organized but it doesn't go much further than that :XD: -- stacks here and there, boxes and bins, bags under the beds and in closets. And then the search for a particular pattern, or what project did I leave my needles in ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. i`ve had such a lazy Christmas with my cooking this year. I still haven`t made my fresh cream eclairs yet. Am hoping to make them today.
> I haven`t been very well over Christmas, have hardly eaten a thing. Must`ve been from all that stress of Christmas preparations because last night I had a really bad bladder infection which hurt so bad it brought me to tears. It`s eased off somewhat now, will have to wait to the 1st to buy some cranberry juice which is the only thing that seems to help.
> 
> I`ve never tried making risotto, think I`ll give it a whirl after Christmas and New Year. We are all rice lovers in this house, so risotto would be an ideal thing to try. I love trying new things in the New Year, so this fits the bill perfectly.


Oh no - sorry that you're not well too Wendy. Take time to rest up and look after yourself; hope you feel better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved playing in the snow with her. When we had more than a dusting, I would make snowballs and put soft treats in them and then throw it for her to chase. This way, she could find the snowball. I will admit I did amuse myself and threw 1 or 2 plain snowballs and watched her try and find them.   After that, she got the ones with the treats.


 :lol: brings back memories -- we used to do the same thing with our dog but without the treats; he would race off to where it fell and dig looking for it and then looked back at us where we couldn't stop laughing at him. We never had packaged treats for him back then. Mom would cook huge soup bones, kidney and liver for him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You learned from the experts :thumbup: Did you spend much time in Italy? I have Italian cousins in the northern part of the country but we haven't kept up with them since my aunt died a few years ago.


WCK,

It would be great if you kept up with them. I have gone to Italy at least 10 times. Only a week at a time. I love it there and want to go back. Shall we all plan a trip? That would include all our DP friends!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If you're thinking of unloading your some of your patterns, your local senior centres and hospital auxiliaries might appreciate them - I know ours do.


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I love rice, but since Consumers Report did some research into rice and how much arsenic certain rice contains, I'm kind of turned off by it. It seems that rice from California has less arsenic than rice from other parts of the US. I'm not sure what to believe. So many people I know rely on rice since they are on a carb restricted diet.


Oh no I haven't heard that. Riceland's fields are close to me. We only eat it a few times a month. You are right who knows what to believe anymore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just drop by to say hello not up to par. Hope all are good.
> 
> Nite now catch you later.


Are you feeling better Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my, something is wrong. I have filled three garbage bags with junk out of my room and utility closet. I don't know what ever possessed me to do that, I hate to that type of thing.


Send that spirit my way. I need to get into that mood.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I will most likely be offline for a few days. I've felt bad for a couple days / chills, weak, head and body ache, low grade fever. It's not getting better so I need to spend time in bed. My eyeballs even hurt!
> TL Denim Country, Take care Yarnlady


 I hope you feel better soon. Have someone get you some chicken soup. XX


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Have someone get you some chicken soup. XX


I made turkey soup, does that count?

I spent two hours knitting 32 rows with 10-13 stitches per row with size 1 needles. Good grief, at this rate I will be as old as some of the AOLW's.

Off to work on something that has thicker yarn and not so tough on the eyes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. i`ve had such a lazy Christmas with my cooking this year. I still haven`t made my fresh cream eclairs yet. Am hoping to make them today.
> I haven`t been very well over Christmas, have hardly eaten a thing. Must`ve been from all that stress of Christmas preparations because last night I had a really bad bladder infection which hurt so bad it brought me to tears. It`s eased off somewhat now, will have to wait to the 1st to buy some cranberry juice which is the only thing that seems to help.
> 
> I`ve never tried making risotto, think I`ll give it a whirl after Christmas and New Year. We are all rice lovers in this house, so risotto would be an ideal thing to try. I love trying new things in the New Year, so this fits the bill perfectly.


Webee when Dh or I have bladder problems we get the cranberry pills. They help . Drink lots of water. Sorry you are not feeling well.
I am good and rested up. I slept until 12o yesterday and 1:30 today. I was up late with stomach problems late last night. I guess we all are worn down from Christmas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved playing in the snow with her. When we had more than a dusting, I would make snowballs and put soft treats in them and then throw it for her to chase. This way, she could find the snowball. I will admit I did amuse myself and threw 1 or 2 plain snowballs and watched her try and find them.   After that, she got the ones with the treats.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a nice outing for gs and sil. I don't follow football but hope your team does well.


The Razorbacks are the big deal in Ar. I am not interested in them like I used to be. SIL and GS are big fans. So is everyone else in Ar. University of Arkansas are the Razorbacks. My facebook friends will be talking about every play tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I made turkey soup, does that count?
> 
> I spent two hours knitting 32 rows with 10-13 stitches per row with size 1 needles. Good grief, at this rate I will be as old as some of the AOLW's.
> 
> Off to work on something that has thicker yarn and not so tough on the eyes.


I have never knit with # one needles and don't plan on it. Size 2 are small enough for me. Makes one's hand and wrist hurt too. What are you working on? 
Yes turkey soup counts too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Gali hope you feel better soon. Hoping I at the end of it all.
> 
> Miss going to oldests son yesterday . Just could get up and go as get up and go had left me. They gave me another cube storage shelves . Was so proud like you LTL mini throw away going on and the room look good . Love that they bought it, but now will look crowded in this room. had it all set. Love them for it and will use. But must get rid of something.
> 
> ...


OMG! Am I not the worst mother ever?! When my DD was little - about 6 or 7 years old, I cooked liver. She asked me what it was & I replied "Swedish chicken!" That was good enough for her. She loved it! Bad mother am I. Wonder if I'd get away with this with my GKs?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OMG! Am I not the worst mother ever?! When my DD was little - about 6 or 7 years old, I cooked liver. She asked me what it was & I replied "Swedish chicken!" That was good enough for her. She loved it! Bad mother am I. Wonder if I'd get away with this with my GKs?


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can so relate to you having to give "treats" to all because one needs meds.
> 
> We had snow flurries today, enough for just a dusting. I let Cooper out and she looked at the snow falling, didn't like what she saw and decided to turn around and come back inside. However, nature's call was mandatory so she (it looked to me) took a deep breath, trotted to the grass and did her business as fast as possible, then ran back to the door to be let in the house.
> 
> My Florida born and raised shepherd/lab mix had no experience with snow so the first time she saw it, ( it was the bog fluffy flakes) she just stared at it. She was standing there just looking but thinking I see it, but can't feel it hit me - what's going on? She hated rain and would hold it until it stopped raining if I would let her. She didn't know what to make of it and eventually started to play in it. Unlike the others, the snow didn't bother her paws so she enjoyed being in it. I love having dogs around.


LTL have you seen the pocket treats for dogs? You can slip mediciine's into pocket and not have to struggle trying to get them down their throats. I wish I had them when Bear needed med's dure would have been easier.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I made turkey soup, does that count?
> 
> I spent two hours knitting 32 rows with 10-13 stitches per row with size 1 needles. Good grief, at this rate I will be as old as some of the AOLW's.
> 
> Off to work on something that has thicker yarn and not so tough on the eyes.


Oh I do not envy you on that with # 1 needles . Old maybe but never like those ladies.

I have finish today with getting rid of yarn. Some will go to a certain lady who can use it or will share with Church am sure.
Bad news is one of those bags has the yarn I was using to make scarf . Forgot about it as put it aside for a couple of months. Just dawn on me when going into knitting bag. No I will not go through all of those bags to find the two skeins I need. 
Husband so cute today, brings in ad for Micheal's Big yarn sale. As I am getting rid of it he is bring me ad to buy more and had the nerve to laugh about it.. Would have cuff him upside the head. But he did put shelf's together for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OMG! Am I not the worst mother ever?! When my DD was little - about 6 or 7 years old, I cooked liver. She asked me what it was & I replied "Swedish chicken!" That was good enough for her. She loved it! Bad mother am I. Wonder if I'd get away with this with my GKs?


Oh what we have to do to get children to eat. :wink: :wink:

Sounds about right to help GK to like it too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never knit with # one needles and don't plan on it. Size 2 are small enough for me. Makes one's hand and wrist hurt too. What are you working on?
> Yes turkey soup counts too.


I've used your size 0 or 1 on some sock yarns, but not on bigger projects.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We are all gtting sick and after Christmas too.Could it possible be due to over dueing? Then ones body says enough of this I need a break.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> OMG! Am I not the worst mother ever?! When my DD was little - about 6 or 7 years old, I cooked liver. She asked me what it was & I replied "Swedish chicken!" That was good enough for her. She loved it! Bad mother am I. Wonder if I'd get away with this with my GKs?


Maybe DD has already tried it out on them :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> LTL have you seen the pocket treats for dogs? You can slip mediciine's into pocket and not have to struggle trying to get them down their throats. I wish I had them when Bear needed med's dure would have been easier.


We used to wrap the pills with cheese; that usually worked for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've used your size 0 or 1 on some sock yarns, but not on bigger projects.


I use to use those tiny crochet hooks. I guess I didn't know any better. But don't think I could use them now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I do not envy you on that with # 1 needles . Old maybe but never like those ladies.
> 
> I have finish today with getting rid of yarn. Some will go to a certain lady who can use it or will share with Church am sure.
> Bad news is one of those bags has the yarn I was using to make scarf . Forgot about it as put it aside for a couple of months. Just dawn on me when going into knitting bag. No I will not go through all of those bags to find the two skeins I need.
> Husband so cute today, brings in ad for Micheal's Big yarn sale. As I am getting rid of it he is bring me ad to buy more and had the nerve to laugh about it.. Would have cuff him upside the head. But he did put shelf's together for me.


He's an enabler Yarnie, feeds your addiction :lol: I like your DH!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I use to use those tiny crochet hooks. I guess I didn't know any better. But don't think I could use them now.


At one time I use to make mini doll house slippers and blankets ect. with a size one needle. But I would not even try it any more. I would be cross eyed and blind if I did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's an enabler Yarnie, feeds your addiction :lol: I like your DH!


Oh you would not like him if you had to listen to him laugh about it. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We used to wrap the pills with cheese; that usually worked for him.


Never thought of that. Would just open his mouth and put pill in back of his throat. Now Cat is a different story, he will fight me all the way. tried mixing it in his food once he ate all around it never even touch it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I use to use those tiny crochet hooks. I guess I didn't know any better. But don't think I could use them now.


I don't think I would do it again, but I did use size 50 cotton with a tiny hook to crochet a border on a couple of wedding garters. Also did ornaments with size 10 and 20 cotton. I don't think I would go any smaller than size 10 cotton with a 1.75 mm hook anymore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you would not like him if you had to listen to him laugh about it. :roll: :XD: :XD:


He probably laughs just like my DH when I say I'm going to sort my books :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Never thought of that. Would just open his mouth and put pill in back of his throat. Now Cat is a different story, he will fight me all the way. tried mixing it in his food once he ate all around it never even touch it.


You're right about the cats - you probably saw the joke about giving the cat a pill. They would eat the cheese or treat and leave the pill, sometimes grinding the pill into a bit of ice cream worked - but not always. Sometimes they ate the treat flavoured meds and sometimes not. When Hugo got a bad infection the vet gave him a long acting shot so he wouldn't need pills -- it was wonderful!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right about the cats - you probably saw the joke about giving the cat a pill. They would eat the cheese or treat and leave the pill, sometimes grinding the pill into a bit of ice cream worked - but not always. Sometimes they ate the treat flavoured meds and sometimes not. When Hugo got a bad infection the vet gave him a long acting shot so he wouldn't need pills -- it was wonderful!!


Now that is a vet I would love. Cats are to smart . they rule, and we follow their rules.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off for the night sleep well all.

God bless you and keep you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well i made it through the night with out wondering which bag or box I put that yarn in that I put in there only to discover that I needed it for project I had started.

The stash have kept is put away. Still enough to get me into next century. 

Sun out for two days unbelieveable. Going to disappear today. Easy come easy go. But very cold, because of bare ground weeds are still green grass not so much. Looks like a good weed crop for next summer. So happy won't have to replant. But then they always come through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning all and God Bless your day.

Off to store to restock . Like I need that. 

Have to get some coffee rich for sure. Good for you and heart healthy too. Have to use something good as with all the holiday food have been eating.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He probably laughs just like my DH when I say I'm going to sort my books :lol:


They just love it don't they. They know us to well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well i made it through the night with out wondering which bag or box I put that yarn in that I put in there only to discover that I needed it for project I had started.
> 
> The stash have kept is put away. Still enough to get me into next century.
> 
> Sun out for two days unbelieveable. Going to disappear today. Easy come easy go. But very cold, because of bare ground weeds are still green grass not so much. Looks like a good weed crop for next summer. So happy won't have to replant. But then they always come through.


Well some lucky person will find your WIP and can finish the scarf that you started! And if you still want the scarf, you can start it again from your stash now that your Christmas knitting is almost done -- you have a win/win!

We had heavy rains overnight but the sun is shining this morning. Hope everyone has a lovely day. Our grass is brown in the summer and green in the winter -- the weeds are green and healthy all year.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for mentioning the research Jokim - I hadn't heard about the report and DH really does eat a lot of rice. He usually buys a big sack of Thai rice and when I googled, it seems Thai rice is about the safest - so that is good. But it might still be good to cut back on the amount of rice he eats.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to scare anyone from eating rice. As I said, I myself love the taste of it, esp. Jasmine rice. But its arsenic content put me on guard. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good Morning all and God Bless your day.
> 
> Off to store to restock . Like I need that.
> 
> Have to get some coffee rich for sure. Good for you and heart healthy too. Have to use something good as with all the holiday food have been eating.


We also have too many treats and rich foods. Friends are sharing New Year dinner with us on Thurs so one more feast and then back to normal. Planning on duck or goose.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to scare anyone from eating rice. As I said, I myself love the taste of it, esp. Jasmine rice. But its arsenic content put me on guard. :-(


Don't be sorry - it's good to know. Seems we need to pay so much more attention to foods


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This past week I`ve been getting my days all mixed up because of the Christmas season. 
On Friday I thought was Saturday, on Saturday I thought was Sunday, and on Sunday I thought was Monday. Yesterday I even clicked on the radio icon in my toolbar bookmarks because I thought Rush was on. And this morning when I woke up I thought it was Sunday LOL
Is anyone else here getting their days mixed up, or is it just me?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Will do! Thank you!


LL - anything you really, really really need to part with can be sent to me. I accept packages. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This past week I`ve been getting my days all mixed up because of the Christmas season.
> On Friday I thought was Saturday, on Saturday I thought was Sunday, and on Sunday I thought was Monday. Yesterday I even clicked on the radio icon in my toolbar bookmarks because I thought Rush was on. And this morning when I woke up I thought it was Sunday LOL
> Is anyone else here getting their days mixed up, or is it just me?


I also had to think for a sec. to see what day it was. Christmas, falling in mid-week, sure can mess your schedule up!  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We also have too many treats and rich foods. Friends are sharing New Year dinner with us on Thurs so one more feast and then back to normal. Planning on duck or goose.


New Year Day is brunch for us, DS has to work at noon. Ham, potato, sides and desert. Have to still figure out the detail menu.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have sun today, but cold, no wind so no wind chill, supposed to be 10 below tonight then warm up to 30 by weekend. I guess winter is here to stay.


It`s 36F outside, and it`s done nothing but rain for days. It seems rather unfair that WV are getting more than their fair sdhare of rain, while its still a drought in California.
I wish we could send CA all our rain.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

It sounds like so many of you have caught something besides the Christmas spirit. I hope all of you take the time to get the rest you need to get rid of this bug. We need a healthy start to the New Year in Denim Country.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never knit with # one needles and don't plan on it. Size 2 are small enough for me. Makes one's hand and wrist hurt too. What are you working on?
> Yes turkey soup counts too.


An Orenburg traditionally knitted scarf.

I bought the square needles, so they do not twirl so much. I have such long fingers that sometimes that is hard to grip them.

Just about to start on it again. Was hoping for a sunnier day to help with seeing it, so I guess I will add my Ott light to increase the brightness.

Went and treated myself to a facial today. Just nice to get it really cleaned, exfoliated and moisturized. Try to get one monthly, but that doesn't always work out. It took me the longest time to understand why with my oily skin I needed to moisturize.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Just sayin...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Howdy!

I hope whatever is going around is not contagious and that y'all are starting to feel better.

Its been sunny and warm here for the past few days so I'm not complaining about the weather.

What I am complaining about is slacks that don't have elastic waists! I put on a pair of jeans on this morning and took them off about an hour later...couldn't breath, couldn't bend over...couldn't sit down. No elastic! When and Why did I buy those?

Know what I mean?

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> At one time I use to make mini doll house slippers and blankets ect. with a size one needle. But I would not even try it any more. I would be cross eyed and blind if I did.


No way could I do that even before I was blind and stiff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This past week I`ve been getting my days all mixed up because of the Christmas season.
> On Friday I thought was Saturday, on Saturday I thought was Sunday, and on Sunday I thought was Monday. Yesterday I even clicked on the radio icon in my toolbar bookmarks because I thought Rush was on. And this morning when I woke up I thought it was Sunday LOL
> Is anyone else here getting their days mixed up, or is it just me?


No you are not the only one. Dh just asked me what day it was. I missed church yesterday so I will really be mixed up. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LL - anything you really, really really need to part with can be sent to me. I accept packages. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> An Orenburg traditionally knitted scarf.
> 
> I bought the square needles, so they do not twirl so much. I have such long fingers that sometimes that is hard to grip them.
> 
> ...


I have never used square needles. 
I think the light will help. 
I started my ritual of getting my clean up. I fell asleep in the tub. I have oily skin too but still have have used moisturizer. I use a buff puff and it makes me oily all over again. What kind of moisturizer do you use. Oil free?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is nice to know we are helping our brains.
> 
> Why Crafting Is Great For Your Brain: A Neuroscientist Explains
> 
> ...


Great article joey...thanks

:thumbup: 
With all the knitting I`ve done , my brain is in perfect health. Wish I could say the same for the rest of me LOL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:


Ok!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> China?


No, not China.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Which President thinks more of others than himself?
> 
> How the Bushes Spent Christmas in Office is One More Striking Difference between Them and the Obamas
> 
> ...


I wouldn't expect Obama to think about anyone but himself and his own immediate family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

reminded of this I saw recently after reading Joey's post about how the Obamas don't think about other families and family member at Christmas.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus he had a guilty look on his face when I asked him if he did it. :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: too funny CB.

We watched our Netflix choice, _Hach_i, about an Akita dog last night. We all cried for Hachi, the dog, who loved his master.

I even went to the web to see if we should consider getting an Akita. DH loved your quote when I read it to him!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: too funny CB.
> 
> We watched our Netflix choice, _Hach_i, about an Akita dog last night. We all cried for Hachi, the dog, who loved his master.
> 
> I even went to the web to see if we should consider getting an Akita. DH loved your quote when I read it to him!


Must see the movie!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are neat. I like the Santa,golf bag and the dutch shoes the best. I see all of the different places you have traveled.


Thanks, we have so many ornaments from the places we've been or that are meaningful, we'll soon need a second tree.

What am I saying .... I have enough work decorating for Christmas .... :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Canada?


No, not Canada.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never used square needles.
> I think the light will help.
> I started my ritual of getting my clean up. I fell asleep in the tub. I have oily skin too but still have have used moisturizer. I use a buff puff and it makes me oily all over again. What kind of moisturizer do you use. Oil free?


I don't like the oily feeling in a hand or face cream. Love anything that blends in and leaves a feeling of no residue.
There used to be a hand cream for crafters/knitters/emboiderers with a cow patch themed container (name escapes me) that used to be excellent, but haven't seen it in stores for a few years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely gorgeous tree ornaments Gifty. My fave is definitely the Dutch clogs. Those are just so cute, and I love the story behind all the tree ornaments. You must have so much fun when you unpack them before you put them on the tree.
> The only ornaments of my pre lit tree in the living room are candy canes. I didn`t even put up the WVU ornament or any other ornaments this year. And this is the first year since I don`t know when that I didn`t even put the red bows on them.


Txs, WBee. The Dutch clogs are from Aruba (one of the Dutch Caribbean Islands) that I've been to four times. The food and beaches are fantastic in Aruba which is why I keep going back. We try to find an ornament for each place we visit out of the USA. You're correct, decorating our tree each year is super special reliving and discussing memories brought to mind from each ornament.

Don't trash your candy canes. I use them to make a white chocolate Peppermint Bark each year. Would you like the recipe?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hi All!
> I'm back. Had a little computer issue that is all fixed now. A belated Merry Christmas to all in Denim Country and a very Happy New Year 2015! Thank you for your kind Christmas wishes. You guys are the best! :thumbup:


Good to see you back Jokin. Ditto to you as well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Israel


Nope, not Israel.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Japan


*Ding - ding - ding! Yes! We have a winner = Gerslay!*

Don't ask me why a Japanese lady made a Pig holding a wrapped gift box ornament, but she did!

The Japanese excel in the arts but why that ornament is beyond me.

It made me laugh when I saw it and has come to be one of my favs.

Gerslay - name your cookie flavor please: Blueberry Crumb, Carmel Apple, Chocolate Brownie, Banana Nut, Pumpkin Cheesecake - depending on availability.

I'll also send some of my Oatmeal/Raisin/Pecan cookies - I want to see if they'll travel well and still be good when shipped. Seems appropriate - guinea pig for winning the Cmas Pig Cookie Contest! Tee he he :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs, WBee. The Dutch clogs are from Aruba (one of the Dutch Caribbean Islands) that I've been to four times. The food and beaches are fantastic in Aruba which is why I keep going back. We try to find an ornament for each place we visit out of the USA. You're correct, decorating our tree each year is super special reliving and discussing memories brought to mind from each ornament.
> 
> Don't trash your candy canes. I use them to make a white chocolate Peppermint Bark each year. Would you like the recipe?


Yes! Very much so! Thanks!
:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We saw "WILD" today with Reese Witherspoon...it was very good and she's always good.
> 
> Next rainy day we'll see "Exodus" ... we stepped into the theater to check it out for a minute and it looked to be really well done!


I'd like to see _Wild_ and _American Snipper_ too. This is a good time for movies at the theater.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> England
> 
> Wish I could stay and chat. TL


Sorry, not England, Gali.

Gerslay correctly guessed Japan - surprisingly soon too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Italy?


No, I haven't been to Italy, yet .... keep thinking I'll get there and end up somewhere else.

I did receive a 21 inch and 29 inch pretty Samsonite Spinner Suitcase for Cmas so am ready to go somewhere soon. :-D

I should sit down and plan a trip to Italy so I get there in 2015. Italy is high on my bucket list.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Risotto isn't hard at all - you just have to organize your time so you can continuously stir the rice and gradually add hot liquid. DH really loves it, so I make a big batch (it's just as good the next day) but that means about 30 minutes of stirring.


Oh, I didn't realize it was time consuming. May just have to try regardless.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I haven't been to Italy, yet .... keep thinking I'll get there and end up somewhere else.
> 
> I did receive a 21 inch and 29 inch pretty Samsonite Spinner Suitcase for Cmas so am ready to go somewhere soon. :-D
> 
> I should sit down and plan a trip to Italy so I get there in 2015. Italy is high on my bucket list.


The shoe shopping is to die for.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Love them! Your tree must be gorgeous with so many unique ornaments. I crocheted several stockings and decorated them, I think it takes as long to stiffen them as it does to crochet them. I have a set of Delft shoes too (mine are from Netherlands rather than the sandy beaches of Aruba though).


Txs, WCK. Shoes are meant for walking, either Netherlands works for me! I've only been in the Holland airport, not to visit the country. I ended up there from a detour after a cruise I was on in the Greek isles. Another cruise ship was bombed and no one was allowed through the harbor or airports nearby, so Holland is was for me. I bought a sweatshirt but didn't see any part of Holland. I'd like to visit there too during the tulip festival.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to guess your country - USA.


Nope, and we've had a winner. (Answered by Gerslay = Japan)

I'll do another contest so please try again.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you love your sugar sprinkles on your donuts? Well you`d better stock up on them because Obama`s FDA will be banning them January 1st 2015. And no I`m not kidding.
http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-conservative/2014/12/obamas-fda-to-ban-doughnut-sprinkles-2951102.html
But fear not, you can make your own. Print out the recipe before MOTUS (Mooch Of The United States) sees it, and gets the web owner to take that down too.
http://food52.com/blog/9658-how-to-make-your-own-sprinkles


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I love rice, but since Consumers Report did some research into rice and how much arsenic certain rice contains, I'm kind of turned off by it. It seems that rice from California has less arsenic than rice from other parts of the US. I'm not sure what to believe. So many people I know rely on rice since they are on a carb restricted diet.


I'm learning so much since I mentioned I like risotto! I've never heard about arsenic vs. rice - interesting info Jokim. Something to look into.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Do you love your sugar sprinkles on your donuts? Well you`d better stock up on them because Obama`s FDA will be banning them January 1st 2015. And no I`m not kidding.
> http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-conservative/2014/12/obamas-fda-to-ban-doughnut-sprinkles-2951102.html
> But fear not, you can make your own. Print out the recipe before MOTUS (Mooch Of The United States) sees it, and gets the web owner to take that down too.
> http://food52.com/blog/9658-how-to-make-your-own-sprinkles


Surely, this isn't true? Oh my...I left all my sprinkles at a friend's house. Going to have to run and clean out the store! Looked at the recipe, and as much as I like to bake, I would never make these! How are you Wendy?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We have been doing that. It feels good to get rid of stuff!


Yes, it is except where is Bonnie?

I really liked the sherbet colored lap blanket in the picture Bonnie posted. I looked for the yarn in stores and on line and came up empty.

So, I had a $10 value coupon for AC Moore. Went over the weekend and bought a substitute yarn that was on sale and in the correct weight and nearly same colors. Except I bought *double* the pattern requirements so I can made a queen sized blanket. What AM I thinking?

I have so many others projects of yarn already in my stash, I didn't need any more.

Then, I started last night a lace cowl with Noro yarn I received from WCK. I was so happy to start a small knitting project after all the sewing I did the past few months. However, when at AC Moore I saw they had pretty yarn skeins on sale suitable for the same cowl pattern for $1 so I bought twelve of those skeins as well!!!

Bonnie - you are in trouble and to be blamed for me increasing rather than decreasing my stash!

Shame on you ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I will most likely be offline for a few days. I've felt bad for a couple days / chills, weak, head and body ache, low grade fever. It's not getting better so I need to spend time in bed. My eyeballs even hurt!
> TL Denim Country, Take care Yarnlady


Get better Gali - Denim Country needs you and will miss you while gone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved playing in the snow with her. When we had more than a dusting, I would make snowballs and put soft treats in them and then throw it for her to chase. This way, she could find the snowball. I will admit I did amuse myself and threw 1 or 2 plain snowballs and watched her try and find them.   After that, she got the ones with the treats.


You are awful, teasing your dogs that way.  Except they probably loved it as well.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I think I'm back! How was the Christmas season? Christmas is a tough time for me, but I think I pulled through. We had a wonderful time as a family, which us, truly, all I need for Christmas. My husband is designing/making a swift for me and it should be complete by the end of the week. 

Congrats, Gers for winning the contest! I'm going to have to go back and see the question. 

KPG...how'd your sale go? Was it successful as you hooked? What did people purchase the most? Did you see someone started a post about items to sell at a Farmer's Market...maybe you could give her some pointers. 

WCK--how did the season fare for your town and store? I remember you talking about the festival. I hope it went well. 

Yarnie--what news have your shared lately. I have missed your updates, they are always so funny! You have a way with words! 

Sorry, I know I have missed some of you...I hope this finds every one happy, healthy, and warm! It's about 7 degrees and snowing today. I really don't like cold!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I made turkey soup, does that count?
> 
> I spent two hours knitting 32 rows with 10-13 stitches per row with size 1 needles. Good grief, at this rate I will be as old as some of the AOLW's.
> 
> Off to work on something that has thicker yarn and not so tough on the eyes.


LTL - do you have trouble putting down your knitting once you get started? I've learned I get addicted and say, just one more row, or one more round, or another 30 minutes, etc. I started a cowl last night, 324 stitches, and ended up knitting for two hours and am anxious to get back to it, purposefully keeping myself away so I'll accomplish my real work rather than "play" during the day hours.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Just sayin...


 :thumbup: :-D (re snowman and weight gain image)


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm learning so much since I mentioned I like risotto! I've never heard about arsenic vs. rice - interesting info Jokim. Something to look into.


I love risotto as well...haven't mastered it yet. I hadn't heard about the arsenic either. Let us know if you find out more. I'm going backwards through posts, so will continue learning!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Great article joey...thanks
> 
> :thumbup:
> With all the knitting I`ve done , my brain is in perfect health. Wish I could say the same for the rest of me LOL


 :thumbup: :XD: that's me and sewing recently.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Must see the movie!


It isn't a blockbuster but great if you love dogs. For me, Richard Gere is worth watching any day. (2009 movie I think)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes! Very much so! Thanks!
> :thumbup:


OK, I'll type it up. If I forget, please remind me.

My friend called while I was posting, and here I am, an hour later, I bet, still talking on KP. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The shoe shopping is to die for.


Another reason to go! I found the same thing in Venezuela! That and fake boobs. :-D And, no, I didn't buy either ...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joey wrote:
Which President thinks more of others than himself?

How the Bushes Spent Christmas in Office is One More Striking Difference between Them and the Obamas

This holiday season has been full of ups and downs for the Bush family.

While former President George W. Bush made Christmas-related headlines earlier this month when it was rumored that he was playing Santa for hospitalized children (it turned out to be another man), his father, former President George H.W. Bush, spent Christmas in the hospital with family close by.

Having time with family has always been a priority for the Bushesand not just when it comes to their own family.

While they were in the White House, they always delayed their trip home to Texas until after Christmas.

Instead, theyd spend the days leading up to Christmas relaxing in Camp David, a presidential retreat located just 62 miles away from D.C.

But more importantly, theyd be surrounded by loved ones:

When President Bush made Christmas calls to the troops, it was on Christmas Eve from Camp David:

In her book, Spoken from the Heart, former First Lady Laura Bush wrote of Camp David:

Camp David is a far more intimate setting than the White House.

But entertaining at a place like Camp David, or later our ranch, was far more relaxed and casual.

A visit to Camp David is more like a visit to someones weekend place. And it cements a different friendship than simply having a fancy event amid gleaming silver and glittering chandeliers.

As nice as Camp David was for the Bushes, why would they choose to spend Christmas there instead of at home in Texas?

It made it possible for those who had to travel with the First Family for work  the press corps, staff members and security detail  to be together with friends and family for Christmas.

Understanding the desire to spend time with family during the holidays, President Bush had a press plane fly the press out to Texas, and their family members were allowed to tag along for a press-paid cost of about $100 for each person.

In contrast, during President Obamas 17-day trip to Hawaii (which starts before Christmas and lasts through the New Year) there is no press plane. Any family members wanting to join their loved ones have to pay for it, at a cost of about $1000 per family member.

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/12/222528-44-how-president-bush-and-the-first-lady-spent-chr...

This does show a big difference in their ideas about Christmas and family. Thanks for sharing. Hope all is well.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

You may recall, but I was working on an Advent calendar for Bailey. I said i would post pictures. I gave it to her before it was finished, so I just got it back to put the final touches on it. Inside each matchbox is a picture...which I had to add. It's missing a couple "2", which I need to go get, and put a finishing coat over the top. She loves it and didn't want me to change it. I hope she likes it even better!

Don't look at the star--it didn't turn out very symmetrical!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I think I'm back! How was the Christmas season? Christmas is a tough time for me, but I think I pulled through. We had a wonderful time as a family, which us, truly, all I need for Christmas. My husband is designing/making a swift for me and it should be complete by the end of the week.
> 
> Congrats, Gers for winning the contest! I'm going to have to go back and see the question.
> 
> ...


Hi GKZ! Best for 2015 for you! What exactly is a "swift" your DH is making for you?

My sale was fantastic. I sold 27% more in overall $ than the year before. I again sold out of my sewn microwave potholder bowls. I doubled the amount I made and even doubled the price for each size and still sold out this year. They were my number one seller for the second consecutive year. I made/sold other items as well, but was super happy with my sales overall. I do my own "hooking" so don't think I should offer anyone any "pointers" and I didn't read that particular thread anyway. :-D

Did you finish your hat you were asked to make? You do a super job, even though it isn't as much fun to knit one when it is requested.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Do you love your sugar sprinkles on your donuts? Well you`d better stock up on them because Obama`s FDA will be banning them January 1st 2015. And no I`m not kidding.
> http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-conservative/2014/12/obamas-fda-to-ban-doughnut-sprinkles-2951102.html
> But fear not, you can make your own. Print out the recipe before MOTUS (Mooch Of The United States) sees it, and gets the web owner to take that down too.
> http://food52.com/blog/9658-how-to-make-your-own-sprinkles


Good grief, doesn't he have enough hands in our lives already? I didn't look at the link, but think I know what happened by reading the link.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> An Orenburg traditionally knitted scarf.


LTL--oh my! Just looked it up. The pictures of the pattern look incredible! I can't wait to see your final product. It said that traditionally grey colored yarn is used. Are you using grey?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> I love risotto as well...haven't mastered it yet. I hadn't heard about the arsenic either. Let us know if you find out more. I'm going backwards through posts, so will continue learning!


Not me, gjz. WCK mentioned risotto, I said I love it but don't make it, Jokim mentioned the arsenic.

What a group we are!

Everybody make Risotto Now! :-D I've only had it with chicken/spinach/shrimp/veggies at my fav local Italian Restaurant. The owner hugs and kisses me every time I go in, he is handsome and smells great too! 

Of course, he also hugs DH, so I get away with it. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> You may recall, but I was working on an Advent calendar for Bailey. I said i would post pictures. I gave it to her before it was finished, so I just got it back to put the final touches on it. Inside each matchbox is a picture...which I had to add. It's missing a couple "2", which I need to go get, and put a finishing coat over the top. She loves it and didn't want me to change it. I hope she likes it even better!
> 
> Don't look at the star--it didn't turn out very symmetrical!


That is adorable! What is the significance of the numeral "2" on a couple of the matchboxes? When I was a child, we opened paper doors to reveal pictures. So great for kids to use to anticipate the big day. I love your idea using the sliding matchboxes.

ETA: nevermind, I see now the 2nd number is missing on some days. So cute!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi GKZ! Best for 2015 for you! What exactly is a "swift" your DH is making for you?
> 
> My sale was fantastic. I sold 27% more in overall $ than the year before. I again sold out of my sewn microwave potholder bowls. I doubled the amount I made and even doubled the price for each size and still sold out this year. They were my number one seller for the second consecutive year. I made/sold other items as well, but was super happy with my sales overall. I do my own "hooking" so don't think I should offer anyone any "pointers" and I didn't read that particular thread anyway. :-D
> 
> Did you finish your hat you were asked to make? You do a super job, even though it isn't as much fun to knit one when it is requested.


Yay! On your sale. That had to have felt good to do that much work AND have people appreciate the work as well!

My husband saw me looking at an Amish yarn swift on Christmas Day. He decided I needed one, so he started drawing up the design. He told me yesterday about it. He has all the wood in his workroom, so he will begin assembling it on his day off. The main piece spins so you can wind yarn. The pegs can be moved dependent upon how wide the yarn is when you open it up.

The hat is due on Jan. 26. I just found out that all yarn is on sale at Michaels, so will go get some this week and get it done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GJZ, I see the swift and still don't know what it is or what you'll do with it?

You're correct - I'm always happy when people appreciate my handcrafts and purchase them because they want them. I had orders for fourteen more after the sale and have already received orders on Cmas day from people who received them or want to give them to their friends for B'days or whatever. 

I decided to begin a knitting project before revving up the machine again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*White Chocolate Peppermint Bark*

1 lb white chocolate morsels
6 candy canes crushed
1/8 tsp Peppermint Oil

Melt chocolate in double boiler, stir in Peppermint Oil and crushed candy canes. (I put canes in ziploc bag and whack with the back of a wooden spoon on a cutting board. Make into very small pieces.) Spread a thin layer on wax paper on cookie sheet. Put in freezer for ten minutes. Take out and break randomly into pieces.

I store in air-tight container in refrigerator. Enjoying some as I type this. Refreshing!

I think someone took a pic on Cmas day on my camera - will check and post if so. (Sorry, no pics taken of White Bark, only Dark Chocolate Bark.)


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> GJZ, I see the swift and still don't know what it is or what you'll do with it?
> 
> You're correct - I'm always happy when people appreciate my handcrafts and purchase them because they want them. I had orders for fourteen more after the sale and have already received orders on Cmas day from people who received them or want to give them to their friends for B'days or whatever.
> 
> I decided to begin a knitting project before revving up the machine again.


You know when you buy yarn and it's not in a ball or skein where you just pull the yarn out of the center? This type...don't know it's technical name. Usually, I put it around a chair or something...this holds the yarn so you can wind it into a ball.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> You know when you buy yarn and it's not in a ball or skein where you just pull the yarn out of the center? This type...don't know it's technical name. Usually, I put it around a chair or something...this holds the yarn so you can wind it into a ball.


OK - gotcha! I just wind into a ball myself. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *White Chocolate Peppermint Bark*
> 
> 1 lb white chocolate morsels
> 6 candy canes crushed
> ...


Yummy! I may have to make some right now!! The cranberry almond looks delicious!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz - what will you make with that beautiful yarn?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK - gotcha! I just wind into a ball myself. Thanks for the explanation.


Me, too. I didn't know what it was, so was just investigating it. He glanced over my shoulder and looked at in in passing and decided to make one for me. He loves to make things, so he will enjoy this. All the furniture in my house, he made.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> gjz - what will you make with that beautiful yarn?


Not sure...just couldn't resist buying it! I have 2 skeins....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Me, too. I didn't know what it was, so was just investigating it. He glanced over my shoulder and looked at in in passing and decided to make one for me. He loves to make things, so he will enjoy this. All the furniture in my house, he made.


You are required to send your DH to me. BTW: Please do e-mail me your mailing address. Thanks!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not me, gjz. WCK mentioned risotto, I said I love it but don't make it, Jokim mentioned the arsenic.
> 
> What a group we are!
> 
> ...


The article, mentioning the arsenic content in rice, can be found in the Jan.2015 of ConsumerReports, with 'The Truth About Gluten' on the cover. The am't of arsenic varies by the origin of the rice, the area it is grown in. I believe the lowest in a. (safer) rice comes from California. 
I didn't mean to turn anyone off from the rice, I myself am very fond of it and will continue to eat it. It is just that it caught my attention because so many eat it as an option to other, higher carb foods, my darling DIL for one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *White Chocolate Peppermint Bark*
> 
> 1 lb white chocolate morsels
> 6 candy canes crushed
> ...


Thank you, KPG. Sounds delicious. My DD will love it, as she likes choc. and white choc. peppermint candy.♥♥♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The article, mentioning the arsenic content in rice, can be found in the Jan.2015 of ConsumerReports, with 'The Truth About Gluten' on the cover. The am't of arsenic varies by the origin of the rice, the area it is grown in. I believe the lowest in a. (safer) rice comes from California.
> I didn't mean to turn anyone off from the rice, I myself am very fond of it and will continue to eat it. It is just that it caught my attention because so many eat it as an option to other, higher carb foods, my darling DIL for one.


Am glad you mention it as did not know that. Good thing to know.

Husband putting up shelfes for me. So am leaving room, did I mention patience is not his name. :shock:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are required to send your DH to me. BTW: Please do e-mail me your mailing address. Thanks!


When he is home too much, I will send him your way!!! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: too funny CB.
> 
> We watched our Netflix choice, _Hach_i, about an Akita dog last night. We all cried for Hachi, the dog, who loved his master.
> 
> I even went to the web to see if we should consider getting an Akita. DH loved your quote when I read it to him!


My gs watched that with my dd. I was warned it was so sad. GS wants an Akita now since he watched the movie. I won't be watching it . Haven't recovered from Turner and Hooch and Ole Yellar yet. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't like the oily feeling in a hand or face cream. Love anything that blends in and leaves a feeling of no residue.
> There used to be a hand cream for crafters/knitters/emboiderers with a cow patch themed container (name escapes me) that used to be excellent, but haven't seen it in stores for a few years.


Bag Balm?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Do you love your sugar sprinkles on your donuts? Well you`d better stock up on them because Obama`s FDA will be banning them January 1st 2015. And no I`m not kidding.
> http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-conservative/2014/12/obamas-fda-to-ban-doughnut-sprinkles-2951102.html
> But fear not, you can make your own. Print out the recipe before MOTUS (Mooch Of The United States) sees it, and gets the web owner to take that down too.
> http://food52.com/blog/9658-how-to-make-your-own-sprinkles


communism


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> You may recall, but I was working on an Advent calendar for Bailey. I said i would post pictures. I gave it to her before it was finished, so I just got it back to put the final touches on it. Inside each matchbox is a picture...which I had to add. It's missing a couple "2", which I need to go get, and put a finishing coat over the top. She loves it and didn't want me to change it. I hope she likes it even better!
> 
> Don't look at the star--it didn't turn out very symmetrical!


Love it. Too cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Ding - ding - ding! Yes! We have a winner = Gerslay!*
> 
> Don't ask me why a Japanese lady made a Pig holding a wrapped gift box ornament, but she did!
> 
> ...


Hoorah! I'll take Banana Nut. I'm feeling the love!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Just dropped in to say part 1 tonight and part 2 tomorrow at 9pm on the History channel: 
Revelation, The End Of Days.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My gs watched that with my dd. I was warned it was so sad. GS wants an Akita now since he watched the movie. I won't be watching it . Haven't recovered from Turner and Hooch and Ole Yellar yet. :shock:


The puppy was so darn cute, I fell in love with him in the first scene. They are 100% loyal to its master and are highly intelligent dogs. I'm not sure I could handle that! Quite the challenge and they need attention. Gorgeous dogs however.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Hoorah! I'll take Banana Nut. I'm feeling the love!
> 
> :thumbup:


and I thought that contest would take awhile. What do I know.

Hey, no one answer that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The puppy was so darn cute, I fell in love with him in the first scene. They are 100% loyal to its master and are highly intelligent dogs. I'm not sure I could handle that! Quite the challenge and they need attention. Gorgeous dogs however.


Then next door neighbors had one for about 10years. He was beautiful . His last few years he was blind. You could see him stumbling around the neighbor hood. He died on the side of the road a few months ago.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - I accepted my own 'clean house' theory. We cleaned up after having a terrific Christmas with family and friends, and now we've invited a gang over after a night of bowling on New Year's Eve. So, I must tidy up the house again.

See, my theorem works!

Started a lacy cowl with the Noro yarn last night - so pretty!

I'm worried that because I have 324 stitches and joined in the round, I might have a twist. I'm afraid to look, but will, before I continue. I'd rather frog now than later. It is so difficult with provisional cast on and a cable to know how to join without a twist.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Then next door neighbors had one for about 10years. He was beautiful . His last few years he was blind. You could see him stumbling around the neighbor hood. He died on the side of the road a few months ago.


Aww, so sad. I bet they are a very expensive breed as well.

I learned there is an Asian and an American breed, differently shaped eyes and face coloring.

I like the Asian best I think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> One more example of Obama's thoughts of others.
> 
> Obamas Golf Plans Force Army Captains to Relocate Their Wedding
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/12/29/obamas-golf-plans-force-army-captains-to-relocate-their-wedding/


I heard about that when preparing dinner tonight. I thought the wedding still went on without any hiccups and with a phone call from Obama to the couple. That's a good thing, if reported accurately on NBC. However, your words Joey, tell me otherwise. If I were the couple and were put out by Obama and his stupid golf game, I'd be furious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Geez! What a jerk -0 was! He had to play golf at the day and time the two military members planned to be married? 

What a narcissist xxxxxxxxxx! He couldn't reschedule or miss one game and give the couple the wedding they planned. They had ONE day and he is on another two WEEK vacation.


Grrrrrrrh.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> One more example of Obama's thoughts of others.
> 
> Obamas Golf Plans Force Army Captains to Relocate Their Wedding
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/12/29/obamas-golf-plans-force-army-captains-to-relocate-their-wedding/


Unfortunately, it doesn't surprise me. I'm sure other presidents wouldn't have done that. What a worry for the couple.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - I accepted my own 'clean house' theory. We cleaned up after having a terrific Christmas with family and friends, and now we've invited a gang over after a night of bowling on New Year's Eve. So, I must tidy up the house again.
> 
> See, my theorem works!
> 
> ...


Well, I have never joined anything with that many stitches. I always lay out the cable needle on the counter and make the stitches face the same way before I join. My sister sent me a site that shows how to fix it if it gets twisted. If I find it, I will PM you the site.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> An Orenburg traditionally knitted scarf.
> 
> I bought the square needles, so they do not twirl so much. I have such long fingers that sometimes that is hard to grip them.
> 
> ...


Sounds lovely; what kind of yarn are you using?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am glad you mention it as did not know that. Good thing to know.
> 
> Husband putting up shelfes for me. So am leaving room, did I mention patience is not his name. :shock:


Yours too?  
Sometimes, I'd rather do it myself than having him lose his patience and 'the always present' self-composure!  :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bag Balm?


Sounds familiar, CB. It was excellent and had a lovely light fragrance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: too funny CB.
> 
> We watched our Netflix choice, _Hach_i, about an Akita dog last night. We all cried for Hachi, the dog, who loved his master.
> 
> I even went to the web to see if we should consider getting an Akita. DH loved your quote when I read it to him!


They're such beautiful dogs and very smart. A friend of ours raised Akitas in both Alberta and continued for several more years after they moved to California.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I don't like the oily feeling in a hand or face cream. Love anything that blends in and leaves a feeling of no residue.
> There used to be a hand cream for crafters/knitters/emboiderers with a cow patch themed container (name escapes me) that used to be excellent, but haven't seen it in stores for a few years.


It sounds like Bag Balm - made in Vermont. It sells in our local farm supply store.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe DD has already tried it out on them :XD:


Yeah, she very well might have tried the "Liver/Swedish Chixken" trick on her kids 'cause they know she's been to Sweden with me twice - have family there & like it - just goes to figure we'd like Swedish Chicken doesn't it. Possibly my DD learned a few tricks from me?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like Bag Balm - made in Vermont. It sells in our local farm supply store.


Will have to visit our local farm supply stores to see if they carry it. Thanks Kitty. Happy New Year! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Txs, WCK. Shoes are meant for walking, either Netherlands works for me! I've only been in the Holland airport, not to visit the country. I ended up there from a detour after a cruise I was on in the Greek isles. Another cruise ship was bombed and no one was allowed through the harbor or airports nearby, so Holland is was for me. I bought a sweatshirt but didn't see any part of Holland. I'd like to visit there too during the tulip festival.


I was lucky enough to work in The Hague for about 1 - 2 weeks a month for 6 months. The country is so small that our team got to see a fair amount of the surrounding area. Loved it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Will have to visit our local farm supply stores to see if they carry it. Thanks Kitty. Happy New Year! :thumbup: :lol:


Thanks Jokim, Happy New Year to you too! Are you having the whole family for your brunch? It's hard when some have to work, but forces you to be flexible.

We decided on duck for our New Year dinner this year. I haven't made duck for a very long time.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> This past week I`ve been getting my days all mixed up because of the Christmas season.
> On Friday I thought was Saturday, on Saturday I thought was Sunday, and on Sunday I thought was Monday. Yesterday I even clicked on the radio icon in my toolbar bookmarks because I thought Rush was on. And this morning when I woke up I thought it was Sunday LOL
> Is anyone else here getting their days mixed up, or is it just me?


Oh no, it's not just you - I'm sure many of us are a bit mixed up with our days during these Holidays. The other day my DH was talking with a customer - my DH had his days mixed up - & so did our customer. Oh well, we'll be getting back to normal shortly & most likely wishing we were back in a Holiday mode again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Do you love your sugar sprinkles on your donuts? Well you`d better stock up on them because Obama`s FDA will be banning them January 1st 2015. And no I`m not kidding.
> http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-conservative/2014/12/obamas-fda-to-ban-doughnut-sprinkles-2951102.html
> But fear not, you can make your own. Print out the recipe before MOTUS (Mooch Of The United States) sees it, and gets the web owner to take that down too.
> http://food52.com/blog/9658-how-to-make-your-own-sprinkles


Beware of Big Government in all countries!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-308573-1.html

I saw this yesterday about the changes in UK and EU VAT tax rules impacting knit and crochet designers. I first read about it a couple of months ago from one of my favourite designers Woolly Wormhead. Even a very small business that sells digital material to anyone in UK or Europe has to collect and remit VAT. The paper work for compliance alone is horrendous so quite a few designers are just calling it quits.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, it is except where is Bonnie?
> 
> I really liked the sherbet colored lap blanket in the picture Bonnie posted. I looked for the yarn in stores and on line and came up empty.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: on your cowl; looking forward to seeing the finished result!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I think I'm back! How was the Christmas season? Christmas is a tough time for me, but I think I pulled through. We had a wonderful time as a family, which us, truly, all I need for Christmas. My husband is designing/making a swift for me and it should be complete by the end of the week.
> 
> Congrats, Gers for winning the contest! I'm going to have to go back and see the question.
> 
> ...


So glad that you had a happy family Christmas - you're right, that's what is most important. And Bailey would have made everything special and exciting through her eyes. Lucky you to have DH make you a swift; is it an Amish or Umbrella style?

I had a good season and nice time relaxing too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> You may recall, but I was working on an Advent calendar for Bailey. I said i would post pictures. I gave it to her before it was finished, so I just got it back to put the final touches on it. Inside each matchbox is a picture...which I had to add. It's missing a couple "2", which I need to go get, and put a finishing coat over the top. She loves it and didn't want me to change it. I hope she likes it even better!
> 
> Don't look at the star--it didn't turn out very symmetrical!


I love it! Turned out beautifully and you can surprise her with it all over again next year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> You know when you buy yarn and it's not in a ball or skein where you just pull the yarn out of the center? This type...don't know it's technical name. Usually, I put it around a chair or something...this holds the yarn so you can wind it into a ball.


Its called a hank GJZ. Such beautiful colours in your hank, what are you going to make?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Me, too. I didn't know what it was, so was just investigating it. He glanced over my shoulder and looked at in in passing and decided to make one for me. He loves to make things, so he will enjoy this. All the furniture in my house, he made.


You must have some wonderful, unique pieces. You and CB can compare notes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim, Happy New Year to you too! Are you having the whole family for your brunch? It's hard when some have to work, but forces you to be flexible.
> 
> We decided on duck for our New Year dinner this year. I haven't made duck for a very long time.


Everyone who came to the Christmas Eve dinner, plus BIL and SIL will be coming to the New Year's Day brunch: 12 total. We're having ham, scrambled eggs, sausage, strata, sausage/pimento roll, fruit, potato dish, jello, brownies and a g.f. desert. Will be writing out the menu and shopping list tonight, shopping tomorrow, cooking N.Y.'s eve. Planning the eating time is always a challenge since DS and Son IL work that day. I would like to let the guests just graze all day refilling the food as needed. I sure am tired from all the cooking and cleaning this time of year. One more bash in the middle of Jan. (birthday), and the china gets put away until Easter!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am glad you mention it as did not know that. Good thing to know.
> 
> Husband putting up shelfes for me. So am leaving room, did I mention patience is not his name. :shock:


Smart for you to leave Yarnie :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Then next door neighbors had one for about 10years. He was beautiful . His last few years he was blind. You could see him stumbling around the neighbor hood. He died on the side of the road a few months ago.


That is so sad


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - I accepted my own 'clean house' theory. We cleaned up after having a terrific Christmas with family and friends, and now we've invited a gang over after a night of bowling on New Year's Eve. So, I must tidy up the house again.
> 
> See, my theorem works!
> 
> ...


I almost always work 1 row before I join, it's easier to make sure that it's not twisted. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that you had a happy family Christmas - you're right, that's what is most important. And Bailey would have made everything special and exciting through her eyes. Lucky you to have DH make you a swift; is it an Amish or Umbrella style?
> 
> I had a good season and nice time relaxing too.


Hello, WCK! I am glad to hear you had a good season! That's nice.

It will be the Amish style...I don't have the right sized counters/tables to hook the umbrella style anywhere. When I use my apple peeler/corer I have to use my deck railing outside. So, the tabletop style of the Amish swift will be perfect! Now...I will just gave to buy more expensive yarn so I can use it more often! I am blessed to gave my DH. He is a keeper!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: on your cowl; looking forward to seeing the finished result!


Me, too!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just dropped in to say part 1 tonight and part 2 tomorrow at 9pm on the History channel:
> Revelation, The End Of Days.


 Thanks Gers. I will tape the reruns.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I love it! Turned out beautifully and you can surprise her with it all over again next year.


It will be fun to fill it with appropriate trinkets each year. I envision having her help me as she gets older. Maybe by then her Uncles will gave children and she can assist getting everything in order.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Its called a hank GJZ. Such beautiful colours in your hank, what are you going to make?


I don't know. I couldn't resist...I lived the color combination. Any suggestions?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> One more example of Obama's thoughts of others.
> 
> Obamas Golf Plans Force Army Captains to Relocate Their Wedding
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/12/29/obamas-golf-plans-force-army-captains-to-relocate-their-wedding/


He really is a dictator. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aww, so sad. I bet they are a very expensive breed as well.
> 
> I learned there is an Asian and an American breed, differently shaped eyes and face coloring.
> 
> I like the Asian best I think.


I don't know which one he was. He had squared off ears and blue eyes. Very thick hair. Black , brown and white hair.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Everyone who came to the Christmas Eve dinner, plus BIL and SIL will be coming to the New Year's Day brunch: 12 total. We're having ham, scrambled eggs, sausage, strata, sausage/pimento roll, fruit, potato dish, jello, brownies and a g.f. desert. Will be writing out the menu and shopping list tonight, shopping tomorrow, cooking N.Y.'s eve. Planning the eating time is always a challenge since DS and Son IL work that day. I would like to let the guests just graze all day refilling the food as needed. I sure am tired from all the cooking and cleaning this time of year. One more bash in the middle of Jan. (birthday), and the china gets put away until Easter!


This sounds like a lot of work...but totally worth it! What fun it will be! I am planning on making a quiche with a hash brown crust, but that is as far as I gave gotten. If it doesn't stop snowing and warm up, not sure what I will make. Best wishes in 2015 for you and your family!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Everyone who came to the Christmas Eve dinner, plus BIL and SIL will be coming to the New Year's Day brunch: 12 total. We're having ham, scrambled eggs, sausage, strata, sausage/pimento roll, fruit, potato dish, jello, brownies and a g.f. desert. Will be writing out the menu and shopping list tonight, shopping tomorrow, cooking N.Y.'s eve. Planning the eating time is always a challenge since DS and Son IL work that day. I would like to let the guests just graze all day refilling the food as needed. I sure am tired from all the cooking and cleaning this time of year. One more bash in the middle of Jan. (birthday), and the china gets put away until Easter!


A yummy menu. After all the cooking and cleaning is done for the season, maybe DH will take you out to your favourite restaurant.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> This sounds like a lot of work...but totally worth it! What fun it will be! I am planning on making a quiche with a hash brown crust, but that is as far as I gave gotten. If it doesn't stop snowing and warm up, not sure what I will make. Best wishes in 2015 for you and your family!


Thanks, gjz! Same wishes going your way and all in Denim Country. We're in for some snow Wed and Thurs. Luckily, company doesn't live far so they can make it in inclement weather.
Good night, all!♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello, WCK! I am glad to hear you had a good season! That's nice.
> 
> It will be the Amish style...I don't have the right sized counters/tables to hook the umbrella style anywhere. When I use my apple peeler/corer I have to use my deck railing outside. So, the tabletop style of the Amish swift will be perfect! Now...I will just gave to buy more expensive yarn so I can use it more often! I am blessed to gave my DH. He is a keeper!


 :thumbup: and he's so thoughtful to think of making one for you too! Amish swifts are easier to store under a couch, chair or bed too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> I don't know. I couldn't resist...I lived the color combination. Any suggestions?


I love the colours too. What weight is your yarn?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I am done and I am rippping that sweater out making for DIL. My gosh finial got decrease figure out and it was not from instructions in that stupid book either. Told to decrease to 41 stitches. But on chart only 39???? Only one decrease of 1 stitch, not going to work. So I decrease to 39 on my own. Now new problem. after following chart again. Ask to increase after 3 1/4 inches after starting pattern. Guess what not showing up on Chart. So after doing this thing way to many times and knowing that instructions in this book are hay wire. Not going to do it any more. Finish done nada.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Will have to visit our local farm supply stores to see if they carry it. Thanks Kitty. Happy New Year! :thumbup: :lol:


I remember after I wrote Bag Balm. Bag Balm is in a green tin. Very thick like petroleum jelly. But I don't know what the name of the one that was black and white spots like a cow is called. Farm supply stores do have the Bag Balm. Sometimes Walmart has it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beware of Big Government in all countries!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-308573-1.html
> 
> I saw this yesterday about the changes in UK and EU VAT tax rules impacting knit and crochet designers. I first read about it a couple of months ago from one of my favourite designers Woolly Wormhead. Even a very small business that sells digital material to anyone in UK or Europe has to collect and remit VAT. The paper work for compliance alone is horrendous so quite a few designers are just calling it quits.


I have seen that on KP with designers retiring because of the taxes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bag Balm?


Well I am good at blending and do not leave res a do. So why would you want to bag a Ba lam any way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Do you love your sugar sprinkles on your donuts? Well you`d better stock up on them because Obama`s FDA will be banning them January 1st 2015. And no I`m not kidding.
> http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-conservative/2014/12/obamas-fda-to-ban-doughnut-sprinkles-2951102.html
> But fear not, you can make your own. Print out the recipe before MOTUS (Mooch Of The United States) sees it, and gets the web owner to take that down too.
> http://food52.com/blog/9658-how-to-make-your-own-sprinkles


What now sprinkles too . What a crazy bunch we have in Washington. Pretty soon they will band cookies too. Their not getting my cookies. I will be march at the front gate of the big white house I help pay for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just sayin...


That is so true. I have put on so much water Weight my stretchie pants have lost their stretch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Everyone who came to the Christmas Eve dinner, plus BIL and SIL will be coming to the New Year's Day brunch: 12 total. We're having ham, scrambled eggs, sausage, strata, sausage/pimento roll, fruit, potato dish, jello, brownies and a g.f. desert. Will be writing out the menu and shopping list tonight, shopping tomorrow, cooking N.Y.'s eve. Planning the eating time is always a challenge since DS and Son IL work that day. I would like to let the guests just graze all day refilling the food as needed. I sure am tired from all the cooking and cleaning this time of year. One more bash in the middle of Jan. (birthday), and the china gets put away until Easter!


Wow what a feast! Sounds wonderful. You will need a week to recover from all of that. I know you enjoy doing it for them.
My family gone to the woods for last few days of deer hunting. I am going to marinate some steaks and mushrooms for New Years Eve. Just us. I am almost thru putting Christmas up. Just the tree and ornaments. 
WCK I found more shrimp in the freezer I am going to eat them all by myself tomorrow.  :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I am done and I am rippping that sweater out making for DIL. My gosh finial got decrease figure out and it was not from instructions in that stupid book either. Told to decrease to 41 stitches. But on chart only 39???? Only one decrease of 1 stitch, not going to work. So I decrease to 39 on my own. Now new problem. after following chart again. Ask to increase after 3 1/4 inches after starting pattern. Guess what not showing up on Chart. So after doing this thing way to many times and knowing that instructions in this book are hay wire. Not going to do it any more. Finish done nada.


  :evil: Sorry Yarnie; hate it when patterns don't work out. Can you finish it with just a basic pattern instead of following the chart?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello, WCK! I am glad to hear you had a good season! That's nice.
> 
> It will be the Amish style...I don't have the right sized counters/tables to hook the umbrella style anywhere. When I use my apple peeler/corer I have to use my deck railing outside. So, the tabletop style of the Amish swift will be perfect! Now...I will just gave to buy more expensive yarn so I can use it more often! I am blessed to gave my DH. He is a keeper!


I hope you show us a picture when dh is finished. Good idean with buying more yarn to test the swift out. Give dh a big hug , he deserves it. Tell him how impressed we are with him.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the colours too. What weight is your yarn?


I think it is sock yarn, but since I haven't yet knit socks, there has to be something else I can do!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> You may recall, but I was working on an Advent calendar for Bailey. I said i would post pictures. I gave it to her before it was finished, so I just got it back to put the final touches on it. Inside each matchbox is a picture...which I had to add. It's missing a couple "2", which I need to go get, and put a finishing coat over the top. She loves it and didn't want me to change it. I hope she likes it even better!
> 
> Don't look at the star--it didn't turn out very symmetrical!


I love it giz what a nice memory Bailey will have with the time you made it for her.
Please send your husbands address. I want that swift. Lady told me about them. Found a pattern for that on internet will have to find it again. Wonder if the not incline to be a wood worker other than talking about it would attempt it. Nay not going to happen.
I do have a regular swift and it is nice but hate when yarn gets tangle up in it and havaing to ajust it for every different weight yarn


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I am done and I am rippping that sweater out making for DIL. My gosh finial got decrease figure out and it was not from instructions in that stupid book either. Told to decrease to 41 stitches. But on chart only 39???? Only one decrease of 1 stitch, not going to work. So I decrease to 39 on my own. Now new problem. after following chart again. Ask to increase after 3 1/4 inches after starting pattern. Guess what not showing up on Chart. So after doing this thing way to many times and knowing that instructions in this book are hay wire. Not going to do it any more. Finish done nada.


Sounds like my shark hat. I ripped it twice and am not sorry either. I hate it when patterns are wrong.Grrr


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I am done and I am rippping that sweater out making for DIL. My gosh finial got decrease figure out and it was not from instructions in that stupid book either. Told to decrease to 41 stitches. But on chart only 39???? Only one decrease of 1 stitch, not going to work. So I decrease to 39 on my own. Now new problem. after following chart again. Ask to increase after 3 1/4 inches after starting pattern. Guess what not showing up on Chart. So after doing this thing way to many times and knowing that instructions in this book are hay wire. Not going to do it any more. Finish done nada.


Don't stop now! Just put it aside for awhile, then come back to it. You can do it! Not that I am an expert, but what pattern are you using? Maybe one of us could help!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am good at blending and do not leave res a do. So why would you want to bag a Ba lam any way.


  I won't even go there. :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, gjz! Same wishes going your way and all in Denim Country. We're in for some snow Wed and Thurs. Luckily, company doesn't live far so they can make it in inclement weather.
> Good night, all!♥


Night! Not far behind you. Sweet dreams.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What now sprinkles too . What a crazy bunch we have in Washington. Pretty soon they will band cookies too. Their not getting my cookies. I will be march at the front gate of the big white house I help pay for.


I will march with you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember after I wrote Bag Balm. Bag Balm is in a green tin. Very thick like petroleum jelly. But I don't know what the name of the one that was black and white spots like a cow is called. Farm supply stores do have the Bag Balm. Sometimes Walmart has it.


Bag Balm is good for chapped skin for people and animals, probably why farmers like to use it. Maybe you're thinking of "Udder" lotion?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am good at blending and do not leave res a do. So why would you want to bag a Ba lam any way.


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bag Balm is good for chapped skin for people and animals, probably why farmers like to use it. Maybe you're thinking of "Udder" lotion?


You are right. I looked it up.http://www.walmart.com/ip/Udderly-Smooth-Udder-Cream-12-oz/10324438


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like my shark hat. I ripped it twice and am not sorry either. I hate it when patterns are wrong.Grrr


Ackkkk...got a shark hat here that needs to be finished. It turned out way bigger than I envisioned. Almost threw it away. Then decided I should finish it. Just don't know when! Maybe I should send it to you!! :lol: just kidding, I can do it, if I just try!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just dropped in to say part 1 tonight and part 2 tomorrow at 9pm on the History channel:
> Revelation, The End Of Days.


Well just read your post so miss part one. Do you know if they will be repeating it any time soon.????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What now sprinkles too . What a crazy bunch we have in Washington. Pretty soon they will band cookies too. Their not getting my cookies. I will be march at the front gate of the big white house I help pay for.


I'll have to start a mail order business to send sprinkles down south, or will I be charged with shipping hazardous goods? :evil:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Night All!

Talk to you in the morning!! Sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> I will march with you!


Grab your cookies and we are off. You do know it's a long walk around that joint of a house. I will bring the lawn chairs. Hey maybe we can borrow one of those motorize carts they have now. We could zoom zoom zoom. Let those people know who is really incharge. Hope they have high speed ones just incase they feel the need to come after us. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow what a feast! Sounds wonderful. You will need a week to recover from all of that. I know you enjoy doing it for them.
> My family gone to the woods for last few days of deer hunting. I am going to marinate some steaks and mushrooms for New Years Eve. Just us. I am almost thru putting Christmas up. Just the tree and ornaments.
> WCK I found more shrimp in the freezer I am going to eat them all by myself tomorrow.  :lol:


 :thumbup: Enjoy your shrimps, you deserve them! We had the last of ours tonight - I thought of you while we devoured them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll have to start a mail order business to send sprinkles down south, or will I be charged with shipping hazardous goods? :evil:


Not if you tell them they are just bath sprinkles in different colors. Just think of the mooo la that will be rolling in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Night All!
> 
> Talk to you in the morning!! Sweet dreams.


Nite now have a good one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Night GJZ; sleep well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like my shark hat. I ripped it twice and am not sorry either. I hate it when patterns are wrong.Grrr


Yes and you do know that ever other pattern I have made is wrong. Well maybe not that many. 
Sharks belong in water any way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bag Balm is good for chapped skin for people and animals, probably why farmers like to use it. Maybe you're thinking of "Udder" lotion?


What udder lotion are you talking about. How many udders are there any how. I mean really one should be enough. You know more about udders lotions what are their names???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey Husband told me that a guy on Lions team at football game with Packers yesterday. Step on Rogers leg more then once. But the pack beat them any way. Wow talk about nasty they should suspend him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and you do know that ever other pattern I have made is wrong. Well maybe not that many.
> Sharks belong in water any way.


Yes and not on my babies head. Snowman hat looked sweeter on him. Sometimes I can fix a bad pattern but this one wasn't fix able. :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Ackkkk...got a shark hat here that needs to be finished. It turned out way bigger than I envisioned. Almost threw it away. Then decided I should finish it. Just don't know when! Maybe I should send it to you!! :lol: just kidding, I can do it, if I just try!


Do you think it was the pattern? I tried and tried and it wouldn't work. What pattern is it? Mine started from the tail unlike the fish hats. If I remember right they started from the head part.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What udder lotion are you talking about. How many udders are there any how. I mean really one should be enough. You know more about udders lotions what are their names???


You've got me on that one Yarnie -- too many udder options to choose from!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got me on that one Yarnie -- too many udder options to choose from!


Oh it not good to laugh at this time of night . My udders are bounching on my chest.

You make me giggle you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

which udder is the salt and which udder is the pepper? Whats the middle one for??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got me on that one Yarnie -- too many udder options to choose from!


Oh my gosh I am breaking my chair twice tonight. :lol:  :lol: :XD: :lol: I have tears in my eyes laughing so hard!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it not good to laugh at this time of night . My udders are bounching on my chest.
> 
> You make me giggle you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But do udders make clotted cream when they are warmed?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No they do an udder drink with Cocoa. don't ya know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No they do an udder drink with Cocoa. don't ya know.


We are silly tonight. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You do know you can't tell one udder from the next udder. 

They all look the same to me.( oh no I am nasty must mean am a pullie not a pushie.)Ya know


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it not good to laugh at this time of night . My udders are bounching on my chest.
> 
> You make me giggle you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I couldn't post the pics that came up for that one Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> which udder is the salt and which udder is the pepper? Whats the middle one for??


to keep you guessing


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I couldn't post the pics that came up for that one Yarnie


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I couldn't post the pics that came up for that one Yarnie


Why what udder difference would it make.

Form one friend to a udder what the heck.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But do udders make clotted cream when they are warmed?


No - you have to shake them up on the merry-go-round - chasing themselves in circles until they're dizzy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> to keep you guessing


I wonder if that may be a lefter udder.

You do know they will get their udders in a waggy for that. So don't tell them. Its our secret.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - you have to shake them up on the merry-go-round - chasing themselves in circles until they're dizzy


Or twist them like a pretzel. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are silly tonight. :lol:


It's all Jokim's fault - hope she gets a laugh tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL laughing so hard the dogs are barking at me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - you have to shake them up on the merry-go-round - chasing themselves in circles until they're dizzy


But that would be udderly devine milk shakes I would like a strawberry one .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's all Jokim's fault - hope she gets a laugh tomorrow :lol:


I think I will blame it on jokim. She can laugh all the way thru New Years Eve brunch. WHo is on first? What is on second? Who cares is on third? Bhahahah/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's all Jokim's fault - hope she gets a laugh tomorrow :lol:


What night is it. Who was the one today who was so udder le confused about what day it was.

Well we are just the udder way we are not sure what night it is.

As Hiliary would say . What udder difference does it make now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But that would be udderly devine milk shakes I would like a strawberry one .


Stop it. I am dying here. Haahahahha. Too much fun !


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I will blame it on jokim. She can laugh all the way thru New Years Eve brunch. WHo is on first? What is on second? Who cares is on third? Bhahahah/


udder then first who cares about being on second or third. It makes no udder sense to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What night is it. Who was the one today who was so udder le confused about what day it was.
> 
> Well we are just the udder way we are not sure what night it is.
> 
> As Hiliary would say . What udder difference does it make now.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahaha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know you can't tell one udder from the next udder.
> 
> They all look the same to me.( oh no I am nasty must mean am a pullie not a pushie.)Ya know


what??? I think you mean a endie or outie.

/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder if that may be a lefter udder.
> 
> You do know they will get their udders in a waggy for that. So don't tell them. Its our secret.


We should be kind to each udder and play well with udders


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We should be kind to each udder and play well with udders


Oh Lord have mercy on us tonight. Bghahahahhaahhaahh


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope if you google udders are names are not on there!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I must now udder good night to all you two lovely ladies. You have both been udderly deliteful to spend time with me.

I just can not udder another word as my post are udderly worn out.

So I will leave you with this thought.

Do not tell the udders what we have been up to or udder wise they may think we are having a bit more then milk shakes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I must now udder good night to all you two lovely ladies. You have both been udderly deliteful to spend time with me.
> 
> I just can not udder another word as my post are udderly worn out.
> 
> ...


Night Yarnie. Great fun tonight with you and WCK. I will be laughing to myself all night long. Love yall! Hope everyone enjoys our nutty dialog tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We should be kind to each udder and play well with udders


Oh we have really gone off the udder side now.

I think I can not play any udder way.

Good night to all the udders on here and too you two ladies thanks for the udder sillyness. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we have really gone off the udder side now.
> 
> I think I can not play any udder way.
> 
> Good night to all the udders on here and too you two ladies thanks for the udder sillyness. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or twist them like a pretzel. :shock: :roll: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good night to my udderly delightful buddies


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night to my udderly delightful buddies


Night to you udderly as well. Love you!♥ :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

On, dear Lord, my friends are udder their minds!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't surprise me. I'm sure other presidents wouldn't have done that. What a worry for the couple.


Terrible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> On, dear Lord, my friends are udder their minds!


Well I will udder silent lee a good morning all. Udder wise some may think we were a bit off.

Well that's just udder lee re dic u less.

Can you not see we were udder lee off our rockers. We had udder lee to much fun.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning lovely KP ladies. If only our weather was as lovely.
I started knitting a scarf for me last night as well as knitting me a cover for my Fire HD tablet.
It`s so hard to believe it`s New Years Eve tomorrow night. Me and hubby are staying in, and we won`t have any drinks as hubby is working the next morning. No biggie, as I`m not a drinker anyway.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Grab your cookies and we are off. You do know it's a long walk around that joint of a house. I will bring the lawn chairs. Hey maybe we can borrow one of those motorize carts they have now. We could zoom zoom zoom. Let those people know who is really incharge. Hope they have high speed ones just incase they feel the need to come after us. :shock:


We'll have to make sure to put a lot of sprinkles on them!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think it was the pattern? I tried and tried and it wouldn't work. What pattern is it? Mine started from the tail unlike the fish hats. If I remember right they started from the head part.


I will have to look for it. I remember the top fin gave me grief. The pattern showed a cute girl wearing the hat. I used the exact yarn they used, just don't like it. I hate to get rid of it since I fought through. I have the teeth to do.

Well, it looks like I found it. Knitting ninja. Turns out she has released another one that is supposed to be error free. How come I didn't see that one before?

http://www.knittingninja.com/sharkhat-Dec212011.pdf


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got me on that one Yarnie -- too many udder options to choose from!


Way too funny! How do you find this stuff!! :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We should be kind to each udder and play well with udders


I should have stayed up! What fun!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning lovely KP ladies. If only our weather was as lovely.
> I started knitting a scarf for me last night as well as knitting me a cover for my Fire HD tablet.
> It`s so hard to believe it`s New Years Eve tomorrow night. Me and hubby are staying in, and we won`t have any drinks as hubby is working the next morning. No biggie, as I`m not a drinker anyway.


Good morning to you all too

The weather here is not dangerous, just gross. 35 and drizzle, yuck.

I really find nothing thrilling about New Year's Eve either. I would love to go my friend's party, but to be honest with all the yahoos on the road that night it is safer to be home.

Might go to my friend's house on New Year's Day and get a lesson on double points. I am more a visual learner, and she is fabulously talented on using them. We will see, what the weather is like. She lives in the mountains and her weather is so much different from mine that we will have to chat.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Home from my root canal redo. A redo is far worse than a root canal. A word to you all: Have an endodonist do your root canals - not a regular dentist. Mine missed a root. You could loose a tooth having a redo. I learned a lesson (still have my tooth so far). Must have two more appointments to go in and finish the redo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I will udder silent lee a good morning all. Udder wise some may think we were a bit off.
> 
> Well that's just udder lee re dic u less.
> 
> Can you not see we were udder lee off our rockers. We had udder lee to much fun.


That is the complete and udder truth! We were udderly hilarious but this is a new day and time to focus on udder serious matters - like what to wear to work this morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning lovely KP ladies. If only our weather was as lovely.
> I started knitting a scarf for me last night as well as knitting me a cover for my Fire HD tablet.
> It`s so hard to believe it`s New Years Eve tomorrow night. Me and hubby are staying in, and we won`t have any drinks as hubby is working the next morning. No biggie, as I`m not a drinker anyway.


A quiet evening in front of the fire for us too Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Home from my root canal redo. A redo is far worse than a root canal. A word to you all: Have an endodonist do your root canals - not a regular dentist. Mine missed a root. You could loose a tooth having a redo. I learned a lesson (still have my tooth so far). Must have two more appointments to go in and finish the redo!


That doesn' sound nice LL. Hope you're feeling ok. I've never had a root canal and hope it stays that way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I will udder silent lee a good morning all. Udder wise some may think we were a bit off.
> 
> Well that's just udder lee re dic u less.
> 
> Can you not see we were udder lee off our rockers. We had udder lee to much fun.


 :lol: Still udder ly laughing this morning. It looks like an udderly beautiful day. Sun is shining. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I will have to look for it. I remember the top fin gave me grief. The pattern showed a cute girl wearing the hat. I used the exact yarn they used, just don't like it. I hate to get rid of it since I fought through. I have the teeth to do.
> 
> Well, it looks like I found it. Knitting ninja. Turns out she has released another one that is supposed to be error free. How come I didn't see that one before?
> 
> http://www.knittingninja.com/sharkhat-Dec212011.pdf


Where is her error free one? That is one I need. That is the same pattern I tried. Maybe it was part me. I had Galaxycraft check it out for me and she said it just wouldn't work for her either. :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Home from my root canal redo. A redo is far worse than a root canal. A word to you all: Have an endodonist do your root canals - not a regular dentist. Mine missed a root. You could loose a tooth having a redo. I learned a lesson (still have my tooth so far). Must have two more appointments to go in and finish the redo!


That's terrible. So sorry.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is the complete and udder truth! We were udderly hilarious but this is a new day and time to focus on udder serious matters - like what to wear to work this morning.


 :XD: I am wearing PJ's today. No problem for me. :XD: I am so udderly lazy since Christmas.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That doesn' sound nice LL. Hope you're feeling ok. I've never had a root canal and hope it stays that way.


You are so lucky never to have had one. I need to change my dentist as she did the root canal and should not have done it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's terrible. So sorry.XX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Great article joey...thanks
> 
> :thumbup:
> With all the knitting I`ve done , my brain is in perfect health. Wish I could say the same for the rest of me LOL


What we gain on one area we often lose in another. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember after I wrote Bag Balm. Bag Balm is in a green tin. Very thick like petroleum jelly. But I don't know what the name of the one that was black and white spots like a cow is called. Farm supply stores do have the Bag Balm. Sometimes Walmart has it.


Udder balm? I've seen that in health food stores here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll have to start a mail order business to send sprinkles down south, or will I be charged with shipping hazardous goods? :evil:


Contraband would be more appropriate. I'll visit, maybe the group of us will visit and we can have a visitors knitting club. Better yet, I'll bring the RV and hold the knitting club in it. We will then conveniently forget to leave you behind when visiting hours are over. I can just see the headlines in the Righter Village News. Knitters involved in escape of contraband dealer!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it not good to laugh at this time of night . My udders are bounching on my chest.
> 
> You make me giggle you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yarnie, you are too funny. I am still laughing. Tears are rolling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Home from my root canal redo. A redo is far worse than a root canal. A word to you all: Have an endodonist do your root canals - not a regular dentist. Mine missed a root. You could loose a tooth having a redo. I learned a lesson (still have my tooth so far). Must have two more appointments to go in and finish the redo!


Sorry to hear that LL. Luckily the few that I have had have been fine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry to hear that LL. Luckily the few that I have had have been fine.


Glad for you. My others have been fine. Just ask your dentist if he has the technology for detecting all the roots of your tooth that needs a root canal if it ever happens again. My dentist did not - and she has a lot of technology in her office. You need a 3 - dimensional capability.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Home from my root canal redo. A redo is far worse than a root canal. A word to you all: Have an endodonist do your root canals - not a regular dentist. Mine missed a root. You could loose a tooth having a redo. I learned a lesson (still have my tooth so far). Must have two more appointments to go in and finish the redo!


Oh! I hope you are feeling better this afternoon. Nothing worse than a root canal! So sorry that you have to go two more times...yuck!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is her error free one? That is one I need. That is the same pattern I tried. Maybe it was part me. I had Galaxycraft check it out for me and she said it just wouldn't work for her either. :!:


Here is what I found: http://www.knittingninja.com/patterns/shark-hat/

I made it work...haven't compared the pattern I used with this one. If Galaxycraft couldn't help, I will be of no use. I will send a pic of how far I got. Maybe the two of us can figure something out! It would fit a whale!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh! I hope you are feeling better this afternoon. Nothing worse than a root canal! So sorry that you have to go two more times...yuck!


A redo root canal is different from a root canal. You must take out, clean out the old root canal. Then you must do what needs to be done for the new business. It takes multiple appointments and your tooth goes through hell as well as you. Don't let it happen to you. Learn from me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Here is what I found: http://www.knittingninja.com/patterns/shark-hat/
> 
> I made it work...haven't compared the pattern I used with this one. If Galaxycraft couldn't help, I will be of no use. I will send a pic of how far I got. Maybe the two of us can figure something out! It would fit a whale!


What was wrong with yours? It looks ok to me. It was before Thanksgiving when I started mine so I forgot what line I had problems with. I think you may have to add the tail fins.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What was wrong with yours? It looks ok to me. It was before Thanksgiving when I started mine so I forgot what line I had problems with. I think you may have to add the tail fins.


Oh, I don't know...I struggled so much knitting it, that I got turned off. I was looking for a pattern book when I came across it again. I had shoved it into a bag with some other yarn. I was going to throw it away but just couldn't do it. I haven't found the book...have no idea where I put it.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> A redo root canal is different from a root canal. You must take out, clean out the old root canal. Then you must do what needs to be done for the new business. It takes multiple appointments and your tooth goes through hell as well as you. Don't let it happen to you. Learn from me.


I think that may be similar to what I had done. My tooth was so infected, this was years ago, that they had to put medicated filling into the tooth before they did the root canal. Then they dug that filling out and went about their business. It wasn't fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Since he didn't do right the first time, is he charging you for the redo? He should do it for free. You are going through all the pain again!
> 
> I have had 2 teeth pulled rather than going through the pain and expense of a root canal and the crown needed.


I was referred to a specialist. Right about charging me. I am done with her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> I think that may be similar to what I had done. My tooth was so infected, this was years ago, that they had to put medicated filling into the tooth before they did the root canal. Then they dug that filling out and went about their business. It wasn't fun.


This is different. The tooth had a root canal that was done poorly. Somnowmimmust undo the first root canal and have another...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh, I don't know...I struggled so much knitting it, that I got turned off. I was looking for a pattern book when I came across it again. I had shoved it into a bag with some other yarn. I was going to throw it away but just couldn't do it. I haven't found the book...have no idea where I put it.


Believe I understand. That is why I just ripped mine up. That way it doesn't bother me anymore. :x Don't throw it away rip it and use it again.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Udder balm? I've seen that in health food stores here.


It has a minty smell. It has some natural antibacterial qualities. And it is good for nursing mom's if they get raw because it helps to heal and prevent infection. Old remedy, but it works. It is also great for raw and chapped hands. My friend uses it under 'the girls' and it prevents her from getting a yeast infection in the summer when she is outside gardening and gets sweaty.

Well I guess I have used up my too much information coupon for the night


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It has a minty smell. It has some natural antibacterial qualities. And it is good for nursing mom's if they get raw because it helps to heal and prevent infection. Old remedy, but it works. It is also great for raw and chapped hands. My friend uses it under 'the girls' and it prevents her from getting a yeast infection in the summer when she is outside gardening and gets sweaty.
> 
> Well I guess I have used up my too much information coupon for the night


Nothing compares to what went on last night. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Tsk, Tsk Lakes.

I stood up for you and I just got a nasty PM. And then, lo and behold, you try to stir up trouble on my first ever showing.

Thanks for your kindness. 

En Garde!

To the rest of you, good health in the New Year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: I am wearing PJ's today. No problem for me. :XD: I am so udderly lazy since Christmas.


How were the shrimp today? Are the guys back tomorrow?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How were the shrimp today? Are the guys back tomorrow?


The family got back about 2 hours ago. We had our shrimp and our steak. It was all good.
Dh killed a deer. They have been out back getting it ready to cut up. First one they have kept for cooking.
I finished my first sock for my sister. It looks pretty good. I hope it fits her. I doubled the yarn so she could wear them with her boots. I have to wait on my yarn to come in to start the next one. I needed more yarn. Yikes I hate it when I don't get enough yarn.
How are you enjoying the shorter working days?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Contraband would be more appropriate. I'll visit, maybe the group of us will visit and we can have a visitors knitting club. Better yet, I'll bring the RV and hold the knitting club in it. We will then conveniently forget to leave you behind when visiting hours are over. I can just see the headlines in the Righter Village News. Knitters involved in escape of contraband dealer!!


I knew I could count of my friends to keep me out of the slammer! Maybe the post office wouldn't catch on if I stuffed toys with little packets of sprinkles and sent them to my sprinkle-less friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I knew I could count of my friends to keep me out of the slammer! Maybe the post office wouldn't catch on if I stuffed toys with little packets of sprinkles and sent them to my sprinkle-less friends.


You could put the sprinkles in your udder wear.  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't tell you how udderlee sweet you are. 

you all udder lee amaze me.

I havae udder enough now sorry busy today. Catch you all tomorrow. If your on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The family got back about 2 hours ago. We had our shrimp and our steak. It was all good.
> Dh killed a deer. They have been out back getting it ready to cut up. First one they have kept for cooking.
> I finished my first sock for my sister. It looks pretty good. I hope it fits her. I doubled the yarn so she could wear them with her boots. I have to wait on my yarn to come in to start the next one. I needed more yarn. Yikes I hate it when I don't get enough yarn.
> How are you enjoying the shorter working days?


So you'll have venison on the menu in a few weeks? We didn't have game meat very often when I was a kid, but we enjoyed it when it was given to us.

That's frustrating when you don't have enough yarn for your project! :evil: Hope it arrives soon. It's been busy, but it's nice to have a little relaxing time instead of rushing home to dinner. Just a quiet evening at home in front of the fire tomorrow night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You could put the sprinkles in your udder wear.  :lol:


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't tell you how udderlee sweet you are.
> 
> you all udder lee amaze me.
> 
> I havae udder enough now sorry busy today. Catch you all tomorrow. If your on.


Have a good night Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So you'll have venison on the menu in a few weeks? We didn't have game meat very often when I was a kid, but we enjoyed it when it was given to us.
> 
> That's frustrating when you don't have enough yarn for your project! :evil: Hope it arrives soon. It's been busy, but it's nice to have a little relaxing time instead of rushing home to dinner. Just a quiet evening at home in front of the fire tomorrow night.


Not for us. I am allergic to it. It is for my son and family next door. They are making jerky and what ever with it. They gave all of the other deer away until today. I don't like game meat. To gamey for me.
:-o A friend of mine soaks hers in coke (soft drink) and says is takes the game taste out of it. But still I am allergic so I don't have to worry about it. 
I am glad you have a down time and not have to rush home to cook . 
Your evening sounds like a great time to me. I was going to have the grands over and watch movies but 2 of them are sick with the flu. Maybe before school starts back for that.
I could start another project but then I would get off track. Maybe my yarn will be in a day or two. I have plenty to do anyway but miss knitting while I watch tv.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :XD:


Oh my gosh. Yarnie wake up we are starting. Too funny WCK! :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:  :-D :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh. Yarnie wake up we are starting. Too funny WCK! :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:  :-D :shock:


A replacement for the shark hat??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A replacement for the shark hat??


Girl you are killing me here! Too funnnny! :lol: I family would die if I made that hat. They would take all of my needles and yarn away from me. Even DD that loves cows would have me locked away. Hhahahah


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :XD:


WCK - that is udderly ridiculous! Everyone knows cows go commando.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Best for the New Year everyone!

I'll be going bowling with a gang of family and friends and expect to light up everyone's night!

We'll be making the rounds in our place gathering for light refreshments and fun together too.



Cheers and Good Wishes for 2015 Denim Country!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best for the New Year everyone!
> 
> I'll be going bowling with a gang of family and friends and expect to light up everyone's night!
> 
> ...


Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It has a minty smell. It has some natural antibacterial qualities. And it is good for nursing mom's if they get raw because it helps to heal and prevent infection. Old remedy, but it works. It is also great for raw and chapped hands. My friend uses it under 'the girls' and it prevents her from getting a yeast infection in the summer when she is outside gardening and gets sweaty.
> 
> Well I guess I have used up my too much information coupon for the night


Like your coupons nothing like Udder treatment when needed. 
Thanks for the coupons .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Believe I understand. That is why I just ripped mine up. That way it doesn't bother me anymore. :x Don't throw it away rip it and use it again.


I couldn't rip it and last night just corrected the pattern hate when they make miss stanks in patterns.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A replacement for the shark hat??


Well, could be easier than that darn shark hat!!! 
At last, the sun is shining here!! It is just -2 degrees!! Supposed to get to 20. Snow is over, but have some shoveling to do. Grand kids coming over to spend the night. Hope everyone has a grand day! Best wishes to all of you and your family and friends for 2015!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There was a time when the children were young, that getting a deer in the fall provided our meat for the year. We had it ground with 2 parts venison and 1 part pork. Having it ground make it easier to cook with. One year we ran out of the venison in September, and I purchased ground beef. After my daughter ate it she told me, "Don't ever get that terrible tasting stuff again."
> 
> We still eat little beef. Mainly pork, chicken, turkey, and fish (as little as possible).


I have trouble eating hamburger meat. I have been using ground turkey for so long. I only use it for hamburgers now and use turkey for chili and other things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The family got back about 2 hours ago. We had our shrimp and our steak. It was all good.
> Dh killed a deer. They have been out back getting it ready to cut up. First one they have kept for cooking.
> I finished my first sock for my sister. It looks pretty good. I hope it fits her. I doubled the yarn so she could wear them with her boots. I have to wait on my yarn to come in to start the next one. I needed more yarn. Yikes I hate it when I don't get enough yarn.
> How are you enjoying the shorter working days?


Sorry about deer thingie . Like Joey said deer meat up here part of life. Loved the sausage we had one year. Deer will tast gaming if they live in swamps. But can be changed with additions to meat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Well, could be easier than that darn shark hat!!!
> At last, the sun is shining here!! It is just -2 degrees!! Supposed to get to 20. Snow is over, but have some shoveling to do. Grand kids coming over to spend the night. Hope everyone has a grand day! Best wishes to all of you and your family and friends for 2015!!!


Sunny and 30degrees here. Have a great time with the grands! Happy New Year!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I knew I could count of my friends to keep me out of the slammer! Maybe the post office wouldn't catch on if I stuffed toys with little packets of sprinkles and sent them to my sprinkle-less friends.


Ah you are so nice to help the needy who are sprinkle lessers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :XD:


So nice to see that udder wear is saving us from walking on cow piles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh. Yarnie wake up we are starting. Too funny WCK! :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:  :-D :shock:


I slept in this morning to my udder surpise.


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - that is udderly ridiculous! Everyone knows cows go commando.


DAISY GOES COMMANDO!

After months of training and preparation the day had finally come for Daisy to take on the Commando Assault Course at DairyLand Farmworld. You may well ask where was Boris? Well being the perfect gentbullman he left it up to his better half, but he did offer plenty of moootivation.

Since filming this Daisy has been inundated with calls from Moollywood, including calls from James Camooron and Milkle Moore. But don't worry farm friends, in an interview with Farmpire magazine Daisy said that she wanted to stay at Dairyland because she would miss you all too much!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A replacement for the shark hat??


Oh what can I say the picture says it all. Udder wise would say something. Like Udder's are face up and that could lead to a up milking instead of a down milking in the barn.


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope you don't mind that I jumped in on your fun. Its been 'udderly' fascinating!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best for the New Year everyone!
> 
> I'll be going bowling with a gang of family and friends and expect to light up everyone's night!
> 
> ...


Will you be using the lighter weight ball. The glow in the dark one that lites up the night.

2015 still having problems with 2014.

But wishing you the same that you wish for us .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I woke up this morning, I reached to turn off the light. I was udderly surprised to find it was the sun.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I woke up this morning, I reached to turn off the light. I was udderly surprised to find it was the sun.


I was to , but its so cold that udders need to be covered.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have trouble eating hamburger meat. I have been using ground turkey for so long. I only use it for hamburgers now and use turkey for chili and other things.


Why do you not like hamburger meat?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I woke up this morning, I reached to turn off the light. I was udderly surprised to find it was the sun.


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is udderly crazy . What can I say udder then yippie a New year tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Why do you not like hamburger meat?


I got used to ground turkey . The texture and it isoily tasting . I drain it and rinse it but still.
I still like it as burgers tho. Can't stand turkey burgers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girl you are killing me here! Too funnnny! :lol: I family would die if I made that hat. They would take all of my needles and yarn away from me. Even DD that loves cows would have me locked away. Hhahahah


It would be a great gag gift for dairy farmers! DH was the youngest boy in his family so he had to milk the cow longer than anyone else, but he would never wear that hat either!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got used to ground turkey . The texture and it isoily tasting . I drain it and rinse it but still.
> I still like it as burgers tho. Can't stand turkey burgers.


You have to add a little fat to ground turkey as it is a dry meat. Also use herbs and spices as not much favor to it. Same with ground Chicken.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> There was a time when the children were young, that getting a deer in the fall provided our meat for the year. We had it ground with 2 parts venison and 1 part pork. Having it ground make it easier to cook with. One year we ran out of the venison in September, and I purchased ground beef. After my daughter ate it she told me, "Don't ever get that terrible tasting stuff again."
> 
> We still eat little beef. Mainly pork, chicken, turkey, and fish (as little as possible).


A good family friend was a hunter; he got moose more often than deer and would share some with us. It was very lean and Mom roasted it very slowly for a long time to make it tender. My parents usually bought a hind of beef and half a pig so we had a variety of meat.

DH's family shared a steer amongst the non-farming families and it was also quite lean because it hadn't gone to the feed lot. One of his SIL also raised a few pigs so I bought half a pig from her each fall. But the last few years, DH eats mainly chicken, turkey, fish and other sea food so I don't use much beef either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - that is udderly ridiculous! Everyone knows cows go commando.


 :XD: Well you know there are some environmentalists that are trying to control methane coming from cows. Maybe this is a first step. And think of all the jobs -- changing bovine diapers! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A good family friend was a hunter; he got moose more often than deer and would share some with us. It was very lean and Mom roasted it very slowly for a long time to make it tender. My parents usually bought a hind of beef and half a pig so we had a variety of meat.
> 
> DH's family shared a steer amongst the non-farming families and it was also quite lean because it hadn't gone to the feed lot. One of his SIL also raised a few pigs so I bought half a pig from her each fall. But the last few years, DH eats mainly chicken, turkey, fish and other sea food so I don't use much beef either.


Bet the beef was tender and better then the meat now with all the additives they feed to them. 
Never tried Moose but it sounds like Buffalo it has to be cook at lower temps as it will become tuff if cook to a higher heat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best for the New Year everyone!
> 
> I'll be going bowling with a gang of family and friends and expect to light up everyone's night!
> 
> ...


When you speak of "light" refreshment, I hope you're speaking of food and not more of the electrical variety.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I couldn't rip it and last night just corrected the pattern hate when they make miss stanks in patterns.


Glad you're back on track Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When you speak of "light" refreshment, I hope you're speaking of food and not more of the electrical variety.


wonder that too. If she will be using her lite up globe for a bowling ball. :?: :?:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what can I say the picture says it all. Udder wise would say something. Like Udder's are face up and that could lead to a up milking instead of a down milking in the barn.


Or he would have to stand on his head; wouldn't that be udderly hilarious?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got used to ground turkey . The texture and it isoily tasting . I drain it and rinse it but still.
> I still like it as burgers tho. Can't stand turkey burgers.


I understand. It is oily. I have never used ground turkey - and I should.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It would be a great gag gift for dairy farmers! DH was the youngest boy in his family so he had to milk the cow longer than anyone else, but he would never wear that hat either!


Yes that would be funny. I wouldn't blame him either. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A good family friend was a hunter; he got moose more often than deer and would share some with us. It was very lean and Mom roasted it very slowly for a long time to make it tender. My parents usually bought a hind of beef and half a pig so we had a variety of meat.
> 
> DH's family shared a steer amongst the non-farming families and it was also quite lean because it hadn't gone to the feed lot. One of his SIL also raised a few pigs so I bought half a pig from her each fall. But the last few years, DH eats mainly chicken, turkey, fish and other sea food so I don't use much beef either.


When Dh went hunting in CO we ate the Elk. I don't know why I am not allergic to us. It didn't have the wild taste like deer. It needed to be cooked longer at slow heat because not as much fat as cows.
It was udderly delish.


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> A replacement for the shark hat??


What's next -- FF Wearing Denim and Pearls and Udder Hats?

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy New Year Everyone! 

I know I don't belong here, but you have more fun than anyone else and I do enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Yes we do have fun. Some days we are udderly silly.


... and on every udder day, we ignore hateful trolls and posters that we recognize.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> When you speak of "light" refreshment, I hope you're speaking of food and not more of the electrical variety.


Well, when you put it to me that way ...

Picked up a gallon of Beef Chili and Chicken Florentine soup - I'm not cooking tonight and missing all the fun.

Gotta dig out my electrifying bowling ball. :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Howdy Y'all!

I'm hopin everyone has an udderly wonderful and blessed New Year!

:thumbup:

_(I checked in for a bit last night and got to laughing so hard tears were running down my leg.)_

:XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

What are you all doing tonight? 

We've become stay at homes...a quiet meal of shrimp and something...a glass of wine or two...a little dessert...rent or watch a movie. We don't do anything special, but its usually very pleasant.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best for the New Year everyone!
> 
> I'll be going bowling with a gang of family and friends and expect to light up everyone's night!
> 
> ...


Same to you KPG...sounds like fun!

I used to belong to a bowling league. Candlepins...the real thing!

Did you know there's such a thing as "GLOW BOWLING"...?

Its bowling with a twist. First the lights are turned off and the black lights are turned on and the whole place starts to glow. Neon colored balls are then rolled down the lanes at the glowing green pins all while some fun songs are playing on the jukebox. This is not just for kids...its for everyone...and tons of fun!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A replacement for the shark hat??


That's too funny WCK. What an udderly perfect hat to send across the border. I wonder how many sprinkles you can stuff into the udders?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Same to you KPG...sounds like fun!
> 
> I used to belong to a bowling league. Candlepins...the real thing!
> 
> ...


Yes - I do know about candlepin bowling. It's more difficult than big balls as I recall.

Glow Bowling sounds meant for me. 

I'm joining a motley crew that I didn't see on Christmas Day, but are all very good friends who will join today for a pizza and bowling night. I hope I don't udderly embarrass myself ... many are seasoned bowlers - I'm not. I just go to bowl and to light up everyone's life.

BTW - Does anyone have an udderless hubby as I do? I packed his lunch in Snapware and placed it front-and-center in the refrigerator so it would be the first thing he'd see when he looked for his lunch before going to work. I heard him 'packing' his lunch tote so assumed he found the ready-to-go container.

Come to find out when I took an inventory of drinks for tonight, his lunch was still in the frig, so I had to drive to his workplace and drop it off for him.

Mind you it was leftover Chinese food for his New Year's Eve lunch - who could forget that on NYE day? He is a man missing an udder.

:-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Y'all!
> 
> I'm hopin everyone has an udderly wonderful and blessed New Year!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's too funny WCK. What an udderly perfect hat to send across the border. I wonder how many sprinkles you can stuff into the udders?


I love that we have an "over-the-border" sprinkle bandit. Goes well with ice cream!

:thumbup:

Just bought Vanilla Bean half gallon for tonight's Sundae Bar. 
I'll share for anyone who wants to come over.

It's udderly delicious - really! (at least the sample was)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy New Year to all in Denim Country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes we do have fun. Some days we are udderly silly.


 :thumbup: :XD: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: Well you know there are some environmentalists that are trying to control methane coming from cows. Maybe this is a first step. And think of all the jobs -- changing bovine diapers! :lol:


But what about the water wasted when you wash them? And can you imagine the size of the landfill that gets them.

I think we might need to consult an environmental psychic wacko and she might know what the 'out come' will be in the future.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When you speak of "light" refreshment, I hope you're speaking of food and not more of the electrical variety.


ZZZTTTttt!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, when you put it to me that way ...
> 
> Picked up a gallon of Beef Chili and Chicken Florentine soup - I'm not cooking tonight and missing all the fun.
> 
> Gotta dig out my electrifying bowling ball. :-D


You go girl. Sounds good to me. Where do I buy the soups? What udder things are you having?  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Y'all!
> 
> I'm hopin everyone has an udderly wonderful and blessed New Year!
> 
> ...


Hoping the udderly same to all of Denim country. I know we were udderly amused at ourselves. :-o :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes - I do know about candlepin bowling. It's more difficult than big balls as I recall.
> 
> Glow Bowling sounds meant for me.
> 
> ...


Yes all the men in my family are udderless. No eyeballs either. :shock: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy New Year to all my D&P friends. I hope we all have the best year ever.
Not doing anything tonight other than trying to keep warm....brr.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Although perhaps inappropriate, I simply had to show Yarnie that some udder idiot couldn't hold a job for one day!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy New Year to all in Denim Country.


and to you Solo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You go girl. Sounds good to me. Where do I buy the soups? What udder things are you having?  :lol:


I buy from a local farmer who makes them daily - they're delicious.

Udder simple goodies: my Oatmeal/Raisin/Pecan cookies, corn strips and assorted crackers/chips, Shrimp Cocktail, Onion Soup Mix Dip, Ciabatta Bread, Horseradish Dip, Ice Cream Sundae Buffet with Vanilla Bean Ice Cream with warm Hot Fudge Sauce and assorted toppings, Pecan Turtles and Lemon Pizzelles. Also Chesse Munchies Mix by Doritos Brand (try it it's sinful) and Pistachios and Salted Peanuts. I didn't make anything except the cookies - quality store bought foods so easy peasy for me. Fancy drinks, warm spiced Cider/Orange Juice and alcohol and mixed drinks for those who want them.

I imagine we'll do a few rounds of Take One Put One.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes all the men in my family are udderless. No eyeballs either. :shock: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Happy New Year to all my D&P friends. I hope we all have the best year ever.
> Not doing anything tonight other than trying to keep warm....brr.


Here's to you WBee! Stay warm.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: I finished the first side of my Noro cowl and loosely bound off purl wise.

Do you think that was a mistake? I followed the pattern and wondered if when blocked the yarn will lay flat? I hope I don't have to undo the BO row as there are 312 stitches! LMK, please, your advice. I'll do whatever you tell me. I think I should have not BO before asking the master.

Next onto the "udder" half in 2015. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB: I forgot to tell you that we really enjoyed the Funereal Sandwiches on Christmas Day.

Udder than the fact that we made them about twenty minutes before we wanted them and we got to the line in the recipe that said refrigerator for four hours or 24 hours is best! Oops  - next time I'll read ahead and not just the ingredients list. 

Udderwise - they still tasted great to us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and to you Solo!


Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> What are you all doing tonight?
> 
> We've become stay at homes...a quiet meal of shrimp and something...a glass of wine or two...a little dessert...rent or watch a movie. We don't do anything special, but its usually very pleasant.


I am udderly out of shrimp can I eat with you?
Sounds like an udderly wonderful N Y EVE .
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> But what about the water wasted when you wash them? And can you imagine the size of the landfill that gets them.
> 
> I think we might need to consult an environmental psychic wacko and she might know what the 'out come' will be in the future.


 :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy New Year to all my D&P friends. I hope we all have the best year ever.
> Not doing anything tonight other than trying to keep warm....brr.


Thanks WeBee you too. It is getting cold here too brr. Happy New Years.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB: I forgot to tell you that we really enjoyed the Funereal Sandwiches on Christmas Day.
> 
> Udder than the fact that we made them about twenty minutes before we wanted them and we got to the line in the recipe that said refrigerator for four hours or 24 hours is best! Oops  - next time I'll read ahead and not just the ingredients list.
> 
> Udderwise - they still tasted great to us.


So glad you enjoyed them and you didn't have to make them for a funeral. They are good any udder way you want to make them. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Talk about udderly too ugly. Don't post those udders. I am so udderly grossed out by them. http://www.facebook.com/purpleclvr/photos/a.375609882543951.1073741828.369508529820753/637005903071013/?type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talk about udderly too ugly. Don't post those udders. I am so udderly grossed out by them. http://www.facebook.com/purpleclvr/photos/a.375609882543951.1073741828.369508529820753/637005903071013/?type=1&theater


That is so funny! Happy New Year!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and to you Solo!


To everyone - see you next year. Happy New Year!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Lucy, and the same to you and everyone here at D&P
Happy 2015 filled with love, laughter and cream cheesy grins
&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bet the beef was tender and better then the meat now with all the additives they feed to them.
> Never tried Moose but it sounds like Buffalo it has to be cook at lower temps as it will become tuff if cook to a higher heat.


There was a restaurant operated by First Nations (Indians) that specialized with buffalo on the menu near Calgary. We stopped in after a weekend of hiking in the mountains to try it out. We enjoyed the buffalo. I think a few grocery stores started to carry some of the buffalo too, very lean meat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> wonder that too. If she will be using her lite up globe for a bowling ball. :?: :?:


Better alert the local fire department!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When Dh went hunting in CO we ate the Elk. I don't know why I am not allergic to us. It didn't have the wild taste like deer. It needed to be cooked longer at slow heat because not as much fat as cows.
> It was udderly delish.


The elk is maybe more similar to moose. DB#1 just loved moose meat smothered in gravy. He used to be a very picky eater and would eat his food in order - but the funny thing was that everything was smothered in gravy so I don't know how he knew what was what. After he started travelling throughout the world he wasn't a picky eater any more :XD:

He loved travelling and would do his best to avoid the tourist traps and see the local life. Before he died, he had been to almost 100 countries - travelling was one of his greatest joys.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Hugs to you, West Coast Kitty. Hope the New Year will bring cheerier thoughts, and good memories. : )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yes we do have fun. Some days we are udderly silly.


 :lol: That we are, we like to have fun! Another cute kitty for your avatar Joey. Does this one have a storey?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, when you put it to me that way ...
> 
> Picked up a gallon of Beef Chili and Chicken Florentine soup - I'm not cooking tonight and missing all the fun.
> 
> Gotta dig out my electrifying bowling ball. :-D


Have a great evening KPG , good to enjoye the celebration without having to do the cooking -- hope your special bowling ball gives you mulitple strikes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Howdy Y'all!
> 
> I'm hopin everyone has an udderly wonderful and blessed New Year!
> 
> ...


I know what you mean; Earl (the cat) kept giving me funny looks when I disturbed his sleep. That was breaking the Cat's Bill of Rights, but I couldn't help laughing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's too funny WCK. What an udderly perfect hat to send across the border. I wonder how many sprinkles you can stuff into the udders?


I'm a very compact stuffer! :XD: Can't have my buddies suffering without their sprinkles!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The elk is maybe more similar to moose. DB#1 just loved moose meat smothered in gravy. He used to be a very picky eater and would eat his food in order - but the funny thing was that everything was smothered in gravy so I don't know how he knew what was what. After he started travelling throughout the world he wasn't a picky eater any more :XD:
> 
> He loved travelling and would do his best to avoid the tourist traps and see the local life. Before he died, he had been to almost 100 countries - travelling was one of his greatest joys.


Sounds like the family of mine that used to smother everything in ketsup. Dh puts mustard on everything and he is a grown man. :shock: 
I guess your brother out grew the gravy with all the wonderful food over the world. Wow that is a lot of countries. Did he travel for business or just pleasure. Traveling is great! Always something to marvel over. I am glad he got to enjoy so much in his life . Good for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> But what about the water wasted when you wash them? And can you imagine the size of the landfill that gets them.
> 
> I think we might need to consult an environmental psychic wacko and she might know what the 'out come' will be in the future.


But now you're bringing up all those logical arguments that rabid environmentalists hate to hear :evil:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best for the New Year everyone!
> 
> I'll be going bowling with a gang of family and friends and expect to light up everyone's night!
> 
> ...


Happy New Year to you too KPG. You are the best. So glad you're our illustrious leader. All our D&Ps are so special to me. Happy. - Happy. - 2015 Y'all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ZZZTTTttt!


What would we do without that surge of electrical energy?? Thank you KPG!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes - I do know about candlepin bowling. It's more difficult than big balls as I recall.
> 
> Glow Bowling sounds meant for me.
> 
> ...


You're a loving wife KPG! Mr KPG should really appreciate that you delivered his lunch for him.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Night Night, and HAPPY NEW YEAR! : ) Happy dreams! : )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Although perhaps inappropriate, I simply had to show Yarnie that some udder idiot couldn't hold a job for one day!


Poor Winnie needs to be turned around!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I buy from a local farmer who makes them daily - they're delicious.
> 
> Udder simple goodies: my Oatmeal/Raisin/Pecan cookies, corn strips and assorted crackers/chips, Shrimp Cocktail, Onion Soup Mix Dip, Ciabatta Bread, Horseradish Dip, Ice Cream Sundae Buffet with Vanilla Bean Ice Cream with warm Hot Fudge Sauce and assorted toppings, Pecan Turtles and Lemon Pizzelles. Also Chesse Munchies Mix by Doritos Brand (try it it's sinful) and Pistachios and Salted Peanuts. I didn't make anything except the cookies - quality store bought foods so easy peasy for me. Fancy drinks, warm spiced Cider/Orange Juice and alcohol and mixed drinks for those who want them.
> 
> I imagine we'll do a few rounds of Take One Put One.


Fabulous menu - what was that pic that Gerslay posted about holiday weight gain? Here are a few more pounds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I finished the first side of my Noro cowl and loosely bound off purl wise.
> 
> Do you think that was a mistake? I followed the pattern and wondered if when blocked the yarn will lay flat? I hope I don't have to undo the BO row as there are 312 stitches! LMK, please, your advice. I'll do whatever you tell me. I think I should have not BO before asking the master.
> 
> Next onto the "udder" half in 2015. :-D


If the pattern said to bind off it should be ok. Did the pic of the pattern roll or did it lie flat? Looking forward to a pic of your cowl!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Happy New Year to you too KPG. You are the best. So glad you're our illustrious leader. All our D&Ps are so special to me. Happy. - Happy. - 2015 Y'all!


Happy New Year GG.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talk about udderly too ugly. Don't post those udders. I am so udderly grossed out by them. http://www.facebook.com/purpleclvr/photos/a.375609882543951.1073741828.369508529820753/637005903071013/?type=1&theater


OMG! Those udders were just too scary!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Although perhaps inappropriate, I simply had to show Yarnie that some udder idiot couldn't hold a job for one day!


Funny KPD!!!! FUNNY!!!!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy, and the same to you and everyone here at D&P
> Happy 2015 filled with love, laughter and cream cheesy grins
> ♥


Happy New Year Friends!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like the family of mine that used to smother everything in ketsup. Dh puts mustard on everything and he is a grown man. :shock:
> I guess your brother out grew the gravy with all the wonderful food over the world. Wow that is a lot of countries. Did he travel for business or just pleasure. Traveling is great! Always something to marvel over. I am glad he got to enjoy so much in his life . Good for him.


He always loved lots of gravy on everything, it hid the things he didn't like otherwise :XD: He travelled for pleasure, but it was also a little bit obsessive - a challenge. Maybe a part of him always knew that he would have to cram a lot of living into a short life. Travelling was one of his greatest joys.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This one was mine. I got her from my daughter's neighbor. Her oldest son named her Kelly. I added Kitty, so she was "Kitty Kelley." Do you remember the unauthorized biographies of famous people like Jackie Kennedy? the author was Kitty Kelley. The printer was one of her favorite places to sleep. She would also bring me yarn by the skein. She would carry them from the basement to my chair. Even when I thought the box of yarn was covered, she could open it.
> 
> I lost her over a year ago. She went outside and did not come home.


Kitty Kelly was a beautiful kitty! So that's the smart little puss that brought your yarn up for you - lucky you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy New Year friends

Once again I failed to see the ball drop. Oh well, life went on. 

Antsy to do something today, but not motivated. So I think I will sit on my couch, build a fire, watch some parades, knit, and maybe come up with a plan.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy, and the same to you and everyone here at D&P
> Happy 2015 filled with love, laughter and cream cheesy grins
> ♥


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy New Year Friends!


 :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

...and in with the new!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Although perhaps inappropriate, I simply had to show Yarnie that some udder idiot couldn't hold a job for one day!


That's hilarious!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like the family of mine that used to smother everything in ketsup. Dh puts mustard on everything and he is a grown man. :shock:
> I guess your brother out grew the gravy with all the wonderful food over the world. Wow that is a lot of countries. Did he travel for business or just pleasure. Traveling is great! Always something to marvel over. I am glad he got to enjoy so much in his life . Good for him.


My DH puts hot sauce on almost everything...eggs, steak, veggies, etc. I think he blew out his taste buds long ago and now he can't taste anything unless its amped up. Sometimes I warn him, "be careful, I already put cayenne in the chili". Does he listen and taste first? Nope! Told ya!

LOLOL


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Bon, Bon, Bon ... come out come out wherever you are!

Anyone heard from Bon? She hasn't posted in an age and I miss her. (She better come back with some good stories!)

Gali and Janeway too...both have said they weren't feeling well but I don't see any news from them either!

:-(


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Bon, Bon, Bon ... come out come out wherever you are!
> 
> Anyone heard from Bon? She hasn't posted in an age and I miss her. (She better come back with some good stories!)
> 
> ...


I miss those gals too! I did hear from Bonnie who was busy with holiday festivities.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

It's going to be a great year!

After a bowl-a-thon last night I was able to get out of bed this morning, stay vertical and walk without falling to the floor. 

That's a great start to 2015!!!!

We had so much fun bowling, bowled until closing and canceled the meet last night at our place so are doing a lunch and game day today instead.

The *best* to Denim Country.

Looking forward to another year of recipes, info and laughter with my peeps.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, I've been busy trying to get caught up after being sick. Went to WalMart & stocked kitchen as I'm staying home with all the flu outbreak as the news says the ER's are crammed full of people with the flu.

DH wiped the grocery cart with several of those wipes & I wore a mask & plastic gloves as people touch items then put them back on the shelves. So far so good without the flu.

I'm making soup with black eyed peas included for good luck & corn bread muffins. I love soup of any kind.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, I've been busy trying to get caught up after being sick. Went to WalMart & stocked kitchen as I'm staying home with all the flu outbreak as the news says the ER's are crammed full of people with the flu.
> 
> DH wiped the grocery cart with several of those wipes & I wore a mask & plastic gloves as people touch items then put them back on the shelves. So far so good without the flu.
> 
> I'm making soup with black eyed peas included for good luck & corn bread muffins. I love soup of any kind.


Yay Janeway! So glad to see you posting and I hope you continue to be well. Happy New Year!

I love soup too, and make a batch once a week...just finished the beef stew for lunch yesterday...probably make a fish chowder next.

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy New Year to you and your family Janie. I`m so glad you feel well enough to go shopping.
Yesterday we were given a quart jar of home made sauerkraut, so I`ll be making some today with kielbasa sausage which is hubby and sons fave meal. Tomorrow I`ll be making corned beef hash, and cabbage which hubby says will bring good luck throughout the year.
I just changed our calendar to a new 2015 cute kitten calendar.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy New Year Everyone! I am udderly impressed with your funny comments! Have a great day!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m knitting a thin scarf/cowl for our sons fiancee. She`s mad about owls, so I found some owl patterns in cable knit. I need to find tiny buttons or sequins for the eyes....or even beads. I just have to browse the store. Ben Franklins will be the best bet methinks.
Her fave colours are purple and pink, so i`m knitting it mostly in purple with a pink stripe. The purple is gorgeous.
It`s her Birthday next week so I hope to finish by then.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here`s the pattern I`m using. But with every pattern I find, I change it around.
I`ll make some of the owl pattern, and making it really long for 'the owl cowl'. Then I`ll sew the ends together. Brittney is such a huge fan of cowls, and I think she`ll love this.
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=169294.msg1727262


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This one was mine. I got her from my daughter's neighbor. Her oldest son named her Kelly. I added Kitty, so she was "Kitty Kelley." Do you remember the unauthorized biographies of famous people like Jackie Kennedy? the author was Kitty Kelley. The printer was one of her favorite places to sleep. She would also bring me yarn by the skein. She would carry them from the basement to my chair. Even when I thought the box of yarn was covered, she could open it.
> 
> I lost her over a year ago. She went outside and did not come home.


Sorry for your loss of Kitty Kelly. I bet she brought you yarn whether you needed /wanted it. How cute is that. I can just imagine the scenario for the new avatar. It should run for pages.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy New Year Denim Country, I am much better, I guess it was the flu. 
WCK the udder hat makes me laugh so hard it hurts, I don't know how you find all the pics, but we can always depend on you to stay with the theme and crack us up!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello, I've been busy trying to get caught up after being sick. Went to WalMart & stocked kitchen as I'm staying home with all the flu outbreak as the news says the ER's are crammed full of people with the flu.
> 
> DH wiped the grocery cart with several of those wipes & I wore a mask & plastic gloves as people touch items then put them back on the shelves. So far so good without the flu.
> 
> I'm making soup with black eyed peas included for good luck & corn bread muffins. I love soup of any kind.


Janie, Happy New Year to you too. I'm glad you're feeling better and able to be up and about. That alone has got to be a big lift for you. Continued wishes for your health to be restored. Enjoy your time in Florida.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Bon, Bon, Bon ... come out come out wherever you are!
> 
> Anyone heard from Bon? She hasn't posted in an age and I miss her. (She better come back with some good stories!)
> 
> ...


It was right after Christmas that I heard from Bonn. She said Christmas was still going. Maybe she is still partying with the kids. Hoping. I miss her too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, I've been busy trying to get caught up after being sick. Went to WalMart & stocked kitchen as I'm staying home with all the flu outbreak as the news says the ER's are crammed full of people with the flu.
> 
> DH wiped the grocery cart with several of those wipes & I wore a mask & plastic gloves as people touch items then put them back on the shelves. So far so good without the flu.
> 
> I'm making soup with black eyed peas included for good luck & corn bread muffins. I love soup of any kind.


I am glad you are back. Good idea with the gloves and mask. 
Yummy soup . It is getting cold her soups sounds good. Maybe I will make potato soup with cheese toast. We had our peas' cornbread and ham yesterday. The greens were from the garden. They were so bitter we had to toss them Yuck.
Happy New Year Janie. Sit in the sun and get some rays that will build you up some.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Happy New Year Everyone! I am udderly impressed with your funny comments! Have a great day!


Happy New Year gjz!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m knitting a thin scarf/cowl for our sons fiancee. She`s mad about owls, so I found some owl patterns in cable knit. I need to find tiny buttons or sequins for the eyes....or even beads. I just have to browse the store. Ben Franklins will be the best bet methinks.
> Her fave colours are purple and pink, so i`m knitting it mostly in purple with a pink stripe. The purple is gorgeous.
> It`s her Birthday next week so I hope to finish by then.


The scarf sounds cute. My gd love owls too. Lots of cute buttons for eyes. I never thought of sequins .
Knowing how fast you knit you will have her scarf right on time. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s the pattern I`m using. But with every pattern I find, I change it around.
> I`ll make some of the owl pattern, and making it really long for 'the owl cowl'. Then I`ll sew the ends together. Brittney is such a huge fan of cowls, and I think she`ll love this.
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=169294.msg1727262


Cute. I want to see what you do with the pattern. Don't forget to post a pic of your scarf.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The scarf sounds cute. My gd love owls too. Lots of cute buttons for eyes. I never thought of sequins .
> Knowing how fast you knit you will have her scarf right on time. :thumbup:


Thank you Bumpy...you`re so kind. ♥
Since last night when I started it, I`ve only knitted 2 owls. I did take it back to the start once because I had 3 owls, and it would`ve taken longer to knit. So I changed it to two owls instead. I think I`ll do some reverse stockinette for about 20 rows to make it go quicker.

I`m just so busy. Last night I took the prelit Christmas tree apart coz I wanted to put the tree in a new stand that hubby bought yesterday for 75% off. Its a nice sturdy base, but couldn`t get the bottom plastic part off the tree to put it in the base, so the tree is in 3 sections on my couch LOL. Will have to wait til hubby comes home from work so he can use his blow torch to get the plastic bit off the bottom of it. I`ll probably end up just packing it all away. It`s supposed to be in the 40`s tomorrow so I`ll take down the Christmas tree on my front porch then.
Then this weekend I`ll take down the rest of the Christmas decorations...fibre optic tree and angels. The living room and front porch will seem so empty.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a good one:

Project 21 New Visions 

Elaina F. George, MD 
ObamaCare Politics Can Be Hazardous To Your Health


by Elaina George, MD (bio) 

ObamaCare proponents are getting exactly what they wanted. As more becomes known about what was actually in the bill, it's clear the majority of Americans were the losers.

Supporters of the governmental takeover of health care declared victory because there has been a decrease in costs. What they fail to mention is the reason for the decrease was that people can't afford to use their insurance because of the high out-of-pocket costs of their ObamaCare policies.

It is imperative to remember that many  if not all  of the lawmakers who voted for this disaster didn't read it. Remember how they demonized colleagues who raised valid questions about access to care, costs and rationing? And don't forget about those who cried racism when questions were raised about how the quality of care would necessarily drop because there was never enough money to subsidize so many of the 30 million newly-insured ObamaCare enrollees. 

Those on Medicare specifically need to remember that over $700 billion was taken from them to set up ObamaCare's unwieldy bureaucracy.

As it unfolds, it's obvious that ObamaCare actually doubles down on what makes the U.S. health care system so expensive. 

The only real change with ObamaCare is the creation of a bureaucratic infrastructure that allows the government to centrally control the delivery of health care through regulations and mandates that are covered with a cloak of innocuous catch-phrases such as "meaningful use," "accountable care organizations" and "medical home." 

Make no mistake. What ObamaCare distills down to is more control, not better quality health care. It is all about the destruction of the doctor-patient relationship and the takeover of health care choices.

Now, as ObamaCare enters its second year of operation, it's evident that promises have not been delivered. People were not able to keep the doctors or insurance plans they liked. The government forced those with a moral objection to abortion to pay for it. The promised savings of $2,500 per family morphed into out-of-pocket costs of over $6,000 in some cases. Premiums are rising exponentially. 

Earlier this year, it was reported that almost 215,000 doctors were not participating in ObamaCare, and that number is undoubtedly growing. It's not growing because doctors don't want to take care of patients, but because the reimbursements are so low that doctors can't keep their practices open under those conditions. Furthermore, those who believe in the Hippocratic Oath reject ObamaCare because they refuse to work against the interest of their patients. 

The decision by the Obama Administration to hide the true cost of health insurance until after the mid-term elections is politics as usual. It reeks of cynicism and hypocrisy, and it shows the contempt ObamaCare proponents have for the American people.

What they want kept secret is that it's probably only going to get worse. Even if the insurance people like isn't terminated, they will likely be priced out of it by higher premiums and out-of-pocket costs. Those with coverage through their employers now may lose it in the future because of the prohibitive costs to their bosses. 

This is expected from ObamaCare's true believers. It is designed to fill up the government's health care exchanges with people who have nowhere else to go because the rug has been pulled out from beneath them. And that's how they consolidate power. 

Supporting the status quo will only reward those who have put us on a path to a single-payer health care disaster. It encourages irreversible destruction of the individualized patient care based on privacy and sanctity of the doctor-patient relationship that is the essence of our health care system.

# # #

Dr. Elaina George, a member of the national advisory council of the Project 21 black leadership network, is a board-certified otolaryngologist and host of a weekly talk radio show, "Medicine On Call," that explores health issues and the politics of medicine. Comments may be sent to [email protected]

Published by the National Center for Public Policy Research. Reprints permitted provided source is credited. New Visions Commentaries reflect the views of their author, and not necessarily those of Project 21, other Project 21 members, or the National Center for Public Policy Research, its board or staff.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There are changes to Medicare too, beside a reduction in reimbursements. I don't know any details, but my 3 grandsons other grandmother was taken to the emergency room at Mayo Clinic. Medicare has denied the claim since it was not an emergency. $40,000 bill and all she has is Social Security (about $800 month). It had something to do with her eyes. I do know that Medicare will not pay for cataract surgery if it is done as an inpatient.


That is terrible. They must repeal OCare asap.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> There are changes to Medicare too, beside a reduction in reimbursements. I don't know any details, but my 3 grandsons other grandmother was taken to the emergency room at Mayo Clinic. Medicare has denied the claim since it was not an emergency. $40,000 bill and all she has is Social Security (about $800 month). It had something to do with her eyes. I do know that Medicare will not pay for cataract surgery if it is done as an inpatient.


It just gets worse and worse the horror stories. I`m so sorry joey.
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/dec/31/obamacare-employer-insurance-mandate-kicks-in-jan-/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> That is terrible. They must repeal OCare asap.


That`s what makes me so angry Lucy. The Republicans in the majority have the power of the purse to defund Obamacare, but they all just voted to fund it til at least October 2015.
John Boehner has to go.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s what makes me so angry Lucy. The Republicans in the majority have the power of the purse to defund Obamacare, but they all just voted to fund it til at least October 2015.
> John Boehner has to go.


It is terrible. I am waiting for the end of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I hope everyone had a great start to the New Year. We had a delicious duck dinner with good friends; it was a good day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope everyone had a great start to the New Year. We had a delicious duck dinner with good friends; it was a good day.


Oh that sounds so good westy. How was it cooked?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hubby wore his new scarf I made him to work today, and he got lots of compliments. The best compliment though was from one of the waitresses who asked hubby where I bought it from.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It's going to be a great year!
> 
> After a bowl-a-thon last night I was able to get out of bed this morning, stay vertical and walk without falling to the floor.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great evening with the fun carryover for today! Happy New Year!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello, I've been busy trying to get caught up after being sick. Went to WalMart & stocked kitchen as I'm staying home with all the flu outbreak as the news says the ER's are crammed full of people with the flu.
> 
> DH wiped the grocery cart with several of those wipes & I wore a mask & plastic gloves as people touch items then put them back on the shelves. So far so good without the flu.
> 
> I'm making soup with black eyed peas included for good luck & corn bread muffins. I love soup of any kind.


All the best to you Janie. Glad that you're feeling well enough to get out a bit. Take it easy and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy New Year to you and your family Janie. I`m so glad you feel well enough to go shopping.
> Yesterday we were given a quart jar of home made sauerkraut, so I`ll be making some today with kielbasa sausage which is hubby and sons fave meal. Tomorrow I`ll be making corned beef hash, and cabbage which hubby says will bring good luck throughout the year.
> I just changed our calendar to a new 2015 cute kitten calendar.


A great start to the new year for you and family Wendy. My mom used to make her own sauerkraut, brings back some good memories. Did Ronnie help you bring in the New Year?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

True story.
Hubby went to WalMart today to buy some ink for our Canon printer. It turns out that it was cheaper to buy a new printer that came with ink cartridges than it was to buy just 2 ink cartridges.
We truly do live in a throw away society.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m knitting a thin scarf/cowl for our sons fiancee. She`s mad about owls, so I found some owl patterns in cable knit. I need to find tiny buttons or sequins for the eyes....or even beads. I just have to browse the store. Ben Franklins will be the best bet methinks.
> Her fave colours are purple and pink, so i`m knitting it mostly in purple with a pink stripe. The purple is gorgeous.
> It`s her Birthday next week so I hope to finish by then.


I love the look of the cabled owls; that sounds like the perfect gift for her. Hope you post a pic when it's done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry for your loss of Kitty Kelly. I bet she brought you yarn whether you needed /wanted it. How cute is that. I can just imagine the scenario for the new avatar. It should run for pages.


 :XD: We can always count on some people to create an issue just to hear themselves pontificate!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Happy New Year Denim Country, I am much better, I guess it was the flu.
> WCK the udder hat makes me laugh so hard it hurts, I don't know how you find all the pics, but we can always depend on you to stay with the theme and crack us up!


So glad that you're feeling better Gali. Your pics do the same for me, so I hope you keep them coming.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh that sounds so good westy. How was it cooked?


I roasted the duck and made an orange sauce to baste it with, served with apple-cranberry-walnut stuffing (baked separately), seasoned rice, roasted brussel sprouts and mushrooms. We haven't had duck for a long time so it was time for a treat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby wore his new scarf I made him to work today, and he got lots of compliments. The best compliment though was from one of the waitresses who asked hubby where I bought it from.


 :thumbup: So nice to have your work appreciated!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> True story.
> Hubby went to WalMart today to buy some ink for our Canon printer. It turns out that it was cheaper to buy a new printer that came with ink cartridges than it was to buy just 2 ink cartridges.
> We truly do live in a throw away society.


Sad but true - and happening with more and more items all the time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/WomensResistanceMovementWrm


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> True story.
> Hubby went to WalMart today to buy some ink for our Canon printer. It turns out that it was cheaper to buy a new printer that came with ink cartridges than it was to buy just 2 ink cartridges.
> We truly do live in a throw away society.


Doesn't that just gall you?

My geeky computer guy told me that when I'm ready to ditch the HP that I'm using that I should look at a Brother's printer. I haven't checked out how pricey their cartridges are though.

And he gave me a warning about Kodak printers: their ink cartridges do NOT measure the amount of ink left in the cartridge; instead they count pages printed and after a certain number its declares that its empty... whether it is or not.

I print anything temporary on the 'draft' setting and the good stuff I print on 'fast normal'...I never use 'normal' or 'best'; but still I go through ink like its water. If you think about it its the most expensive liquid in the world...and we complain about the price of gas?

Grrrrr!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There are changes to Medicare too, beside a reduction in reimbursements. I don't know any details, but my 3 grandsons other grandmother was taken to the emergency room at Mayo Clinic. Medicare has denied the claim since it was not an emergency. $40,000 bill and all she has is Social Security (about $800 month). It had something to do with her eyes. I do know that Medicare will not pay for cataract surgery if it is done as an inpatient.


That's really nasty! And sad to say but I think we're in for more and more stories like that

I'm just thinking about the cataract surgery. Both myself and DH have had cataract surgery that Medicare paid for and it was done as Day Surgery. I wonder if that was considered 'inpatient'?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the look of the cabled owls; that sounds like the perfect gift for her. Hope you post a pic when it's done.


I promise I will Westy....even previews halfway through to show how it`s progressing.
Has anyone here ever sewed sequins onto fabric? Is it like sewing a small button?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sitting by fire, LTL will wish for that next week as low and I mean freezing low temps.

Jayne stay well glad to hear you are feeling better. 

Gali glad to hear you are on the mend too.

Ah owl hat to cute.

Georgie good to see you again.

Hurry back Bonn miss you sweet lady. 

Catup on scamble eggs here, Hubby has hissy fit when i do it.

The goverment will never get their hands out of our pockets. 
Joey that is scary to thing what is happening to her. Gee you know they are empty medicare you are so right.

Can't imagine what would have happen to Dad with all the nuts running the aslum.

Poor Pooh he just got turn around .

Garlsey due for a new desk top too. Had to get new printer and you are so right about ink .Every time have to buy it price goes up. 

Lobster and bake potato's last night. yummie.

Love duck been so long since had it. 

Well I am moo van on after holiday's Udder wise will be stuck in old year.

Just have to get going and moo van body too. pounds need to get new stretchy pants.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A belated Happy New Year.

May everyone stay well, and over come what may be a head that makes us want to moo van on to udder time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Doesn't that just gall you?
> 
> My geeky computer guy told me that when I'm ready to ditch the HP that I'm using that I should look at a Brother's printer. I haven't checked out how pricey their cartridges are though.
> 
> ...


Yes Gerslay it galled me no end because I was perfectly happy with the printer we have already..nice and compact.
Hubby needed the ink cartridges to print out some documents for our insurance company last night - otherwise he would have ordered ink online as it was cheaper.
So next month hubby will order ink cartridges online and give our son our old printer. Although if I don`t like this new printer I`m sure our son won`t mind me trading back LOL.
It was a pain though to uninstall the printer software etc off this pc, reboot, and then set up the new printer, and install the new stuff.

Gerslay...that`s interesting to know about Kodak ink. We used to have a Kodak printer, and the ink never lasted very long...that`s why we went with Canon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A belated Happy New Year.
> 
> May everyone stay well, and over come what may be a head that makes us want to moo van on to udder time.


Same here from me. I haven't been on for the last two days, been very busy.
Wishing you a belated Very Happy and Prosperously Peaceful New Year 2015!
May this be the year of peace for all of us, the peace that, through Him, transcends all hatred, residing in our hearts
always.♥♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sitting by fire, LTL will wish for that next week as low and I mean freezing low temps.
> 
> Jayne stay well glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


LOL Yarny.... your posts make my day. Love the cow puns...they`re udderly hilarious. They really set the moo-d


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I roasted the duck and made an orange sauce to baste it with, served with apple-cranberry-walnut stuffing (baked separately), seasoned rice, roasted brussel sprouts and mushrooms. We haven't had duck for a long time so it was time for a treat.


Sounds perfect Westy. Duck with orange sauce go so perfectly together. I`ve only ever had duck l`orange once in a restaurant many years ago and I loved it.
I`ve also had duck liver pate years ago, and loved that too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Don't stop now! Just put it aside for awhile, then come back to it. You can do it! Not that I am an expert, but what pattern are you using? Maybe one of us could help!


Good advice, gjz. Sometimes we need to walk away from a challenge and return with a fresh mind. Works for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bag Balm is good for chapped skin for people and animals, probably why farmers like to use it. Maybe you're thinking of "Udder" lotion?


Hmmm... perhaps that was it.♥ Thanks Kitty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's all Jokim's fault - hope she gets a laugh tomorrow :lol:


Here it is, three days later, and I'm having a hard time staying in my chair for laughing so hard! 
You guys, naughty but nice! 
Too bad, Santa's gone back to the N. Pole or we'd be in big trouble! :XD: :wink: :thumbup: ♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Did I post this already?
Cougar vs. Bear Cub






I'm trying to clear out my inbox that has 680 e-mails in it! Loved watching this video again though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Doesn't that just gall you?
> 
> My geeky computer guy told me that when I'm ready to ditch the HP that I'm using that I should look at a Brother's printer. I haven't checked out how pricey their cartridges are though.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend staying with HP printers - the best IMO.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I promise I will Westy....even previews halfway through to show how it`s progressing.
> Has anyone here ever sewed sequins onto fabric? Is it like sewing a small button?


I do all the time. I make five passes through the center hole, evenly spaced, to secure each sequin to the base fabric.

I use a lot of sequins on my felt creations or as small eyes often.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning to you all too
> 
> The weather here is not dangerous, just gross. 35 and drizzle, yuck.
> 
> ...


Agree with you on safer to stay home on New Year's eve because of the drunk drivers. We didn't even have a drink on New Yr's eve, but on New Year's day we toasted with mimosas to the new year. 
Did you pick up any tips on using dpns at your friend's house. I love using dpns to knit socks. Never thought of them as challenging, since my grandmother used them and she's the one who showed me how to knit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Home from my root canal redo. A redo is far worse than a root canal. A word to you all: Have an endodonist do your root canals - not a regular dentist. Mine missed a root. You could loose a tooth having a redo. I learned a lesson (still have my tooth so far). Must have two more appointments to go in and finish the redo!


My hugs, LL. I have had a root canal done and it's no picnic. So, I can imagine how a 'redo' must feel! ♥♥♥
Boy, you're hurting at both ends of your body, LL. What, with your ankle and tooth. Hugs!♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: I am wearing PJ's today. No problem for me. :XD: I am so udderly lazy since Christmas.


You are so lucky to be able to wear PJs all day. I am looking forward to the day I can do the same. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bet the beef was tender and better then the meat now with all the additives they feed to them.
> Never tried Moose but it sounds like Buffalo it has to be cook at lower temps as it will become tuff if cook to a higher heat.


Buffalo meat is delicious! I found it to have a more intense beef flavor. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

saraibram said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!
> 
> I know I don't belong here, but you have more fun than anyone else and I do enjoy reading your posts.


Happy New Year to you also, saraibram.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My DH puts hot sauce on almost everything...eggs, steak, veggies, etc. I think he blew out his taste buds long ago and now he can't taste anything unless its amped up. Sometimes I warn him, "be careful, I already put cayenne in the chili". Does he listen and taste first? Nope! Told ya!
> 
> LOLOL


Mine does that also. Even in my chicken soup! I take personal offense at that!
 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, I've been busy trying to get caught up after being sick. Went to WalMart & stocked kitchen as I'm staying home with all the flu outbreak as the news says the ER's are crammed full of people with the flu.
> 
> DH wiped the grocery cart with several of those wipes & I wore a mask & plastic gloves as people touch items then put them back on the shelves. So far so good without the flu.
> 
> I'm making soup with black eyed peas included for good luck & corn bread muffins. I love soup of any kind.


Wishing you many HUGS and a very Happy, Healthy, Prosperous and Peaceful New Year 2015, Janie!♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy New Year Denim Country, I am much better, I guess it was the flu.
> WCK the udder hat makes me laugh so hard it hurts, I don't know how you find all the pics, but we can always depend on you to stay with the theme and crack us up!


Glad you're feeling better, Gali. Hope your recovery is speedy and you're up and running your errands soon. There is a flue epidemic despite the flu shots we all got. It's just luck if you don't get it. I'm keeping my hands crossed that it doesn't come to this house. With my MIL's age of 99 almost, she wouldn't have a chance. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s what makes me so angry Lucy. The Republicans in the majority have the power of the purse to defund Obamacare, but they all just voted to fund it til at least October 2015.
> John Boehner has to go.


Only 30 Republican votes against Boehner are needed to oust him as leader in the House. Hope there are that many upstanding reps. to be found in the House. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do all the time. I make five passes through the center hole, evenly spaced, to secure each sequin to the base fabric.
> 
> I use a lot of sequins on my felt creations or as small eyes often.


Thanks so much Gifty. Where do you buy your sequins from, and how many is in a pack?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Only 30 Republican votes against Boehner are needed to oust him as leader in the House. Hope there are that many upstanding reps. to be found in the House. :thumbup:


Trey Gowdy would make an excellent SOTH rather than the old drunk Boehner. I call him the Weeper Of The House - he is a disgrace.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much Gifty. Where do you buy your sequins from, and how many is in a pack?


You can buy loose sequins at AC Moore or Joann's (probably Michaels too). I've bought them in single colors, or variety packs. They are sold by mm size.

Normally 100 or more in a blister package - they are very inexpensive.

Because I use a lot of sequins, I have pill-like snapware container strips to keep the different colors and sizes I have sorted.

You can also buy sequins as a trim to sew on or remove to use individually wherever fabrics/trims/buttons are sold- but for what you need, look for hanging blister pacs of loose sequins normally sold from wall displays.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Trey Gowdy would make an excellent SOTH rather than the old drunk Boehner. I call him the Weeper Of The House - he is a disgrace.


I like Gowdy for AG under a Repub President. Heck I'd like Trey for any higher elected or appointed office.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Trey Gowdy has my vote.


Is your avatar a 'copy' cat?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A New Year's message from Sissel (one of Yarnie's fellow Norwegians)

http://biggeekdad.com/2011/01/happy-new-year/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wbee - just a thought. I didn't look at your owl pattern link. However, if using sequins for owl eyes on something knitted, keep in mind sequins will melt if they come in direct contact with an iron (when blocking or pressing). 

You have to use a pressing sheet in order to press anything embellished with sequins as they are metallic.

You may prefer to look for small buttons to use instead for the owl's eyes. More durable and less worrisome although more expensive.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Trey Gowdy would make an excellent SOTH rather than the old drunk Boehner. I call him the Weeper Of The House - he is a disgrace.


Agree totally! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Same here from me. I haven't been on for the last two days, been very busy.
> Wishing you a belated Very Happy and Prosperously Peaceful New Year 2015!
> May this be the year of peace for all of us, the peace that, through Him, transcends all hatred, residing in our hearts
> always.♥♥♥


Same to you and everyone, Jokim. Have been busy, too. Company coming. Baking up a storm.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My hugs, LL. I have had a root canal done and it's no picnic. So, I can imagine how a 'redo' must feel! ♥♥♥
> Boy, you're hurting at both ends of your body, LL. What, with your ankle and tooth. Hugs!♥♥♥


Hugs to you! Jokim!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Same here from me. I haven't been on for the last two days, been very busy.
> Wishing you a belated Very Happy and Prosperously Peaceful New Year 2015!
> May this be the year of peace for all of us, the peace that, through Him, transcends all hatred, residing in our hearts
> always.♥♥♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Trey Gowdy has my vote.


Oh mine too. I love him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A New Year's message from Sissel (one of Yarnie's fellow Norwegians)
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2011/01/happy-new-year/


Thanks WCK that was very refreshing .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Buffalo meat is delicious! I found it to have a more intense beef flavor. :thumbup:


For awhile there were beefalo's being breed for eating around here. Haven't seen any in awhile. I have never eaten buffalo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For awhile there were beefalo's being breed for eating around here. Haven't seen any in awhile. I have never eaten buffalo.


Years ago, about 20, I had a sliced roast buffalo sandwich. It was delicious. Tasty beefy flavor, but just a tad chewy. Probably because it is so lean. Wonder if ground buffalo meat would compare well with ground beef, hmmm...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Tips-for-Knitting/29-Ways-To-Know-Youve-Been-Knitting-Too-Much I saw one of my friends on this site. Too funny. She was my DD's first friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ha this has been us for 4 days.http://www.facebook.com/FoxMelbourne/photos/a.103831119670726.10551.100171596703345/741225825931249/?type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: We can always count on some people to create an issue just to hear themselves pontificate!


It already started. They certainly don't disappoint. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Doesn't that just gall you?
> 
> My geeky computer guy told me that when I'm ready to ditch the HP that I'm using that I should look at a Brother's printer. I haven't checked out how pricey their cartridges are though.
> 
> ...


We have a Brother laser and it uses a lot less ink than our HP inkjet did. The paper feed on the HP died and again it wasn't worth repairing but we kept it because we like it's scan function better. Lasers do use a LOT less ink.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wbee - just a thought. I didn't look at your owl pattern link. However, if using sequins for owl eyes on something knitted, keep in mind sequins will melt if they come in direct contact with an iron (when blocking or pressing).
> 
> You have to use a pressing sheet in order to press anything embellished with sequins as they are metallic.
> 
> You may prefer to look for small buttons to use instead for the owl's eyes. More durable and less worrisome although more expensive.


Thank you Gifty...you made some excellent points. Yes I do think small buttons would be more practical for the 'owl cowl'


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Here it is, three days later, and I'm having a hard time staying in my chair for laughing so hard!
> You guys, naughty but nice!
> Too bad, Santa's gone back to the N. Pole or we'd be in big trouble! :XD: :wink: :thumbup: ♥


It's a GOOD thing Santa's back up north and I hope his memory isn't too sharp and he's forgotten about us by next Christmas :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Glad you're feeling better, Gali. Hope your recovery is speedy and you're up and running your errands soon. There is a flue epidemic despite the flu shots we all got. It's just luck if you don't get it. I'm keeping my hands crossed that it doesn't come to this house. With my MIL's age of 99 almost, she wouldn't have a chance. :-(


A lot of people in my parent's building have been sick over the last month, but thankfully they are ok. It seems this year's virus wasn't included in the flu shot. Prayers that MIL and all of you stay healthy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha this has been us for 4 days.http://www.facebook.com/FoxMelbourne/photos/a.103831119670726.10551.100171596703345/741225825931249/?type=1&theater


 :thumbup: comfort counts!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It already started. They certainly don't disappoint. :XD:


I've noticed that when they 'group,' their hot air mingles, their backdraft leaves a hugh carbon footprint. That is why trackers are still looking for the elusive Bigfoot.....Mystery solved. Your welcome National Geographic


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I was introduced to a drink called Moscow mule, she told me it was an old recipe but was coming back. It is served in a copper mug.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I was introduced to a drink called Moscow mule, she told me it was an old recipe but was coming back. It is served in a copper mug.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

over ice pour 2 oz. vodka
a heathly squeeze of lime juice
top mug off with Ginger Beer which is non alcoholic
chunk of lime and sprig of mint if desired. 
So very good. 
Now that I think about it , the next day I got sick. LOL!!!!
I'm going to try it again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I've noticed that when they 'group,' their hot air mingles, their backdraft leaves a hugh carbon footprint. That is why trackers are still looking for the elusive Bigfoot.....Mystery solved. Your welcome National Geographic


      ROFLMBO - glad you're back to your young self!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ROFLMBO - glad you're back to your young self!


Thanks KPG, and thanks for everyones well wishes. I haven't been to the barn or chicken house for days. DH had taken over that job. But today I'm going to do the feeding and I have a bag of apples for horse and donkey, sort of a peace offering. TL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of people in my parent's building have been sick over the last month, but thankfully they are ok. It seems this year's virus wasn't included in the flu shot. Prayers that MIL and all of you stay healthy.


Thank you, Kitty. Hope all is well with your parents as well and that they stay in good health through this winter season.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I've noticed that when they 'group,' their hot air mingles, their backdraft leaves a hugh carbon footprint. That is why trackers are still looking for the elusive Bigfoot.....Mystery solved. Your welcome National Geographic


 :lol: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I've noticed that when they 'group,' their hot air mingles, their backdraft leaves a hugh carbon footprint. That is why trackers are still looking for the elusive Bigfoot.....Mystery solved. Your welcome National Geographic


Definitely no shortage of hot air, Bigfoot is still hiding and even the pink flamingos are affected


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks KPG, and thanks for everyones well wishes. I haven't been to the barn or chicken house for days. DH had taken over that job. But today I'm going to do the feeding and I have a bag of apples for horse and donkey, sort of a peace offering. TL


I bet the horse and donkey missed you; they'll love the apple treats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Definitely no shortage of hot air, Bigfoot is still hiding and even the pink flamingos are affected


 :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I didn't think of that one. My thought was a "cat scan."
> 
> I brought back my Packer Cat, by request.


Copy cat and Cat scan were both very cute but I always enjoy seeing the little Packer enjoying his snooze.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


How's your day CB? My days are still mixed up, it felt like Sunday today. Very dreary, drizzly day here so I decided to be very lazy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's your day CB? My days are still mixed up, it felt like Sunday today. Very dreary, drizzly day here so I decided to be very lazy.


I have been washing hunting stuff all day. Blankets and everything else. I don't see how anyone could have worn that many different things in one season. Of course most of them are the grands things too. I am washing them all. :roll: 
It is raining again today. I am still being lazy too.
You need to be lazy you have been working so hard this past season. Good for you!
I am still mixed up too. Maybe at the first of the week we can figure out what day it is.
I haven't been out of the house since the 17th of Dec. I have been staying away from the crowds.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been washing hunting stuff all day. Blankets and everything else. I don't see how anyone could have worn that many different things in one season. Of course most of them are the grands things too. I am washing them all. :roll:
> It is raining again today. I am still being lazy too.
> You need to be lazy you have been working so hard this past season. Good for you!
> I am still mixed up too. Maybe at the first of the week we can figure out what day it is.
> I haven't been out of the house since the 17th of Dec. I have been staying away from the crowds.


CB, I love staying home. I have barely been out as well. You are a very good wife, mother, and GM. You take care of your family. I just love taking care of people.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been washing hunting stuff all day. Blankets and everything else. I don't see how anyone could have worn that many different things in one season. Of course most of them are the grands things too. I am washing them all. :roll:
> It is raining again today. I am still being lazy too.
> You need to be lazy you have been working so hard this past season. Good for you!
> I am still mixed up too. Maybe at the first of the week we can figure out what day it is.
> I haven't been out of the house since the 17th of Dec. I have been staying away from the crowds.


Doing all that laundry doesn't sound lazy to me. Back to normal routines next week should get me straightened out too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I love staying home. I have barely been out as well. You are a very good wife, mother, and GM. You take care of your family. I just love taking care of people.


How did your baking turn out LL? What did you make?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your baking turn out LL? What did you make?


I made raisen oatmeal cookies, chocolate chip cookies and Barefoot Contessa Chocolate Ganache cake.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I made raisen oatmeal cookies, chocolate chip cookies and Barefoot Contessa Chocolate Ganache cake.


Sounds yummy. Oatmeal cookies are DH's favourites after shortbread which will probably always be #1. That's ok because shortbread are my faves too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mine does that also. Even in my chicken soup! I take personal offense at that!
> :thumbup:


Me too, Jokim! I also wonder what he's tasting -- everything must taste like Sriracha!

:roll:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Ditto on Trey Gowdy!

Ditto on Buffalo Burgers...they're very tasty!

Ditto on the root canal...a sometimes gruesome necessity!

Ditto on the staying in ones pj's. One of my most favorite things to do is to come home from a busy day and get into my pj's almost immediately. 

Ahhhh, that's better!

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I didn't think of that one. My thought was a "cat scan."
> 
> I brought back my Packer Cat, by request.


Oh, good, I like that one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Definitely no shortage of hot air, Bigfoot is still hiding and even the pink flamingos are affected


Look out - they're gonna blow ..... :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

G - I sent your cookie prize today and included my own Oatmeal cookies. I want you to let me know how they shipped please.

I wanted to send them to others but never tried as I don't know if they'll crumble or remain fresh without tons of protective packing.

You'll be my guinea pig (test case)!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Long day of work today, so time to sink into the leather recliner to work on my knitting. TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A New Year's message from Sissel (one of Yarnie's fellow Norwegians)
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2011/01/happy-new-year/


It touch my heart and am saving it. Beautiful just beautiful.

Thanks WCK.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Years ago, about 20, I had a sliced roast buffalo sandwich. It was delicious. Tasty beefy flavor, but just a tad chewy. Probably because it is so lean. Wonder if ground buffalo meat would compare well with ground beef, hmmm...


It does and it is so good when used to make Taco's. But like I said you really have to cook bake or fry it on low heat takes a bit longer but worth it. If cook at heat use to fry or cook ect like beef it will be tuff. Plus it is better for you then beef.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a GOOD thing Santa's back up north and I hope his memory isn't too sharp and he's forgotten about us by next Christmas :lol:


He is not welcome any more at my house no cookies milk or wine for him. For 20 years all I ask him for was the million green ones. What why can't he give me the dollars i deserve. He manages to give everyone else what they want

He even gives our government what they want. And they are not the brightest bulbs planted in the earth. They just bloom and cause more weeds to grow.

I deserve my million and until he brings it the chimmey is closed .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy. Oatmeal cookies are DH's favourites after shortbread which will probably always be #1. That's ok because shortbread are my faves too.


They are my favorite too. Do you have a good recipe?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It already started. They certainly don't disappoint. :XD:


Already started they never have stop since the dark ages. Their opinions are stack so high they don't remember where they started or when they left off.

Must say that once in a while they do say something of great importants. Get back to you when I remember which one it was I mean of course something that was important.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a Brother laser and it uses a lot less ink than our HP inkjet did. The paper feed on the HP died and again it wasn't worth repairing but we kept it because we like it's scan function better. Lasers do use a LOT less ink.


I don't think it is right to call your Brother a laser person. Plus to expect him to function better if he is scan wow. Expecting him then to use less ink . What are you doing to him sounds like you have over work the poor lad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I've noticed that when they 'group,' their hot air mingles, their backdraft leaves a hugh carbon footprint. That is why trackers are still looking for the elusive Bigfoot.....Mystery solved. Your welcome National Geographic


Well it is good that you explained it to me. I thought they were just blowing off some steam to warm their bodies. After all it gets cold very cold this time of year and then in warmer weather it's like a fan blowing hot air around to cool them off. Well not to cool, but off maybe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I didn't think of that one. My thought was a "cat scan."
> 
> I brought back my Packer Cat, by request.


Yes I kinda missed your Packer Cat but Kitty Kelly was cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I made raisen oatmeal cookies, chocolate chip cookies and Barefoot Contessa Chocolate Ganache cake.


Oh send me some. I have watched Barefoot Contessa make that yummy looking cake. I have never made it but saved the recipe. The cookies really make me want one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy. Oatmeal cookies are DH's favourites after shortbread which will probably always be #1. That's ok because shortbread are my faves too.


Shortbread is my number favorite too. I was going to make some for Christmas but got overwhelmed. Now I want shortbread. What recipe do you use? A check out lady at Walmart told me to use cream cheese in my recipe . It was good but don't remember how much I used .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is something that will put the gobal warming persons of knowledge . Want to here their answer for this. 

Reading a book Michigan Voices. It is an account of ordinary people from their diarys,letters and journal's.

The one I read with interest was a JOseph Proctor at age of 42, he is writing of his experence as a scaler one who estimates the amount of lumber being cut at a logging camp near Cadillac Mich. This is what I found interesting about his letters home.

Notice dates written 

Jan 9, 1878 We have had some cold weather but snow is only about three inches deep.

Jan. 16 snow is only about two inches deep.

Feb. 20
We are having a great times getting in logs here. One day will be light snow, then it will thaw. Today was a bad one for us. I thought that we should get snow last night, but it turned around in the night and rained some, then froze towards morning, so we done very good forenoon's work, but the sun out so hot in afternoon that we lost nearly all of our snow. Some of our roads are mud.
Feb 27

Have sent the oxen out drawing snow to cover logging roads, now just came in from sending the horse teams out. 

we have not stop drawing but for two days since I came up(Feb 12) and that is when it rained.

With out snow to cover the logging road they could not send the sleds out with the oxens or horses as it would be impossible to move that great amount on the logging trail. Also the oxen or horses could be hurt and that they could not replace until new animals were brought in.

Now today and our winters so far. No snow, freezing weather then in the 50's, then rain and sleet.

Now that would seem to me that we are having the same weather as in 1878 1879. That would be 126 years ago. So was that gobal warming too. Or was that just as has been said, weather goes in cycles. 
Seem to me if one used ones mind one can see a pattern here of weather still the same. Through all these 126 years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299891-1.html

site with slow cooker recipes. Check it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I didn't think of that one. My thought was a "cat scan."
> 
> I brought back my Packer Cat, by request.


Oh now they want it back. No pleasing some is there.

When is next packer game? Will Rogers be able to play?
Saw where the guy step on his leg twice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shortbread is my number favorite too. I was going to make some for Christmas but got overwhelmed. Now I want shortbread. What recipe do you use? A check out lady at Walmart told me to use cream cheese in my recipe . It was good but don't remember how much I used .


Sounds good. I made lemon poppy seed muffins last night. Smelt so good. Hot out of oven and I eat one. Yumm yumm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know Global warming is nothing but "hot air."


Oh yes and so hot steam is coming out of their very mouths. :roll: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

n


theyarnlady said:


> Here is something that will put the gobal warming persons of knowledge . Want to here their answer for this.
> 
> Reading a book Michigan Voices. It is an account of ordinary people from their diarys,letters and journal's.
> 
> ...


Last winter we had more cold days and more snow on the record. I think most of the country had it too. 
Man can not control the weather. Only God can. There are patterns that is why the Farmers Almanac is so on target.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It does and it is so good when used to make Taco's. But like I said you really have to cook bake or fry it on low heat takes a bit longer but worth it. If cook at heat use to fry or cook ect like  beef it will be tuff. Plus it is better for you then beef.


There used to be a restaurant just outside of Calgary on the way to Banff that had lots of buffalo items on the menu. Their burgers were very tasty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did I tell y'all that my son and gs have to go to court? It is about the ole man that tried to kill them on the road when they were working a few weeks ago.Seems like the county wants to get him off the streets too. It is next Friday so I will let you know how it turns out. Seems like the big bad police are doing their job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know Global warming is nothing but "hot air."


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He is not welcome any more at my house no cookies milk or wine for him. For 20 years all I ask him for was the million green ones. What why can't he give me the dollars i deserve. He manages to give everyone else what they want
> 
> He even gives our government what they want. And they are not the brightest bulbs planted in the earth. They just bloom and cause more weeds to grow.
> 
> I deserve my million and until he brings it the chimmey is closed .


Oh noooo! Don't tell me Santa has become part of the government


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> They are my favorite too. Do you have a good recipe?


When I used to bake it was a very basic butter, flour, corn starch and icing sugar recipe. Since I don't have a U-Bake like Yarnie does, I just go direct to the bakery.

Mom used to do the regular shortbread but also used to make a whipped shortbread that was put through a press to make different shapes and add a little drizzle of melted chocolate - they were sooo good.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your baking turn out LL? What did you make?


My questions also, LL. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I made raisen oatmeal cookies, chocolate chip cookies and Barefoot Contessa Chocolate Ganache cake.


Sounds utterly heavenly, LL. Especially the ganache cake.
I once made a genoise cake that literally melted in one's mouth, but then, I lost the recipe.!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Me too, Jokim! I also wonder what he's tasting -- everything must taste like Sriracha!
> 
> :roll:


... or, Franks Hot sauce, probably hot chicken wings!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think the next Packer game is Sunday Jan 11. Since they had the first round bye, he should be ready. It will be in Green Bay. Suh, from Detroit, should have been suspended, but he only got a $70,000 fine. Suh is the one who stepped on Rodgers twice, and then did not look at what he stepped on or tried to help Rodgers up.


that's all they did to him. your right he should have been suspended. But at least they lost .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Ditto on Trey Gowdy!
> 
> Ditto on Buffalo Burgers...they're very tasty!
> 
> ...


YES!!!!!!!! on the pjs! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Long day of work today, so time to sink into the leather recliner to work on my knitting. TL


Have a comfy respite and relaxing time knitting, KPG!♥♥♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell y'all that my son and gs have to go to court? It is about the ole man that tried to kill them on the road when they were working a few weeks ago.Seems like the county wants to get him off the streets too. It is next Friday so I will let you know how it turns out. Seems like the big bad police are doing their job.


Hope they do get him off the roads. Why those mean old police men out doing their jobs. How dare they do that. :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It does and it is so good when used to make Taco's. But like I said you really have to cook bake or fry it on low heat takes a bit longer but worth it. If cook at heat use to fry or cook ect like beef it will be tuff. Plus it is better for you then beef.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He is not welcome any more at my house no cookies milk or wine for him. For 20 years all I ask him for was the million green ones. What why can't he give me the dollars i deserve. He manages to give everyone else what they want
> 
> He even gives our government what they want. And they are not the brightest bulbs planted in the earth. They just bloom and cause more weeds to grow.
> 
> I deserve my million and until he brings it the chimmey is closed .


I'm with you, Yarnie! Let's 'Occupy the North Pole'! :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Already started they never have stop since the dark ages. Their opinions are stack so high they don't remember where they started or when they left off.
> 
> Must say that once in a while they do say something of great importants. Get back to you when I remember which one it was I mean of course something that was important.


A lesson some really should learn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh noooo! Don't tell me Santa has become part of the government


yes he has he thinks everyone should have what ever they want and he made a left turn a couple of years back. Even

Rudolph had to dim his nose because of flight control and saving energy. But now Santa is thinking of running for President as he gives them what they want and they just think he is the greatest of all take from one group and give to left group.

It a sad day when the North pole went left . But then what did we expect from a jolly old elf that makes others happy . All he can do is give give give and those poor on the left want more more more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:
 

> I don't think it is right to call your Brother a laser person. Plus to expect him to function better if he is scan wow. Expecting him then to use less ink . What are you doing to him sounds like you have over work the poor lad.


Well my brothers can't put on a laser light show like KPG, but one of them did try. DB#3 put a penny into an electrical outlet when he was about 5 years old and the sparks flew!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299891-1.html
> 
> site with slow cooker recipes. Check it out.


Thanks Yarnie. I bookmarked it. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When I used to bake it was a very basic butter, flour, corn starch and icing sugar recipe. Since I don't have a U-Bake like Yarnie does, I just go direct to the bakery.
> 
> Mom used to do the regular shortbread but also used to make a whipped shortbread that was put through a press to make different shapes and add a little drizzle of melted chocolate - they were sooo good.


Oh yes! I have my mother's press but I haven't ever used. I think she used the recipe that came with it. 
I have mostly used the recipe on the side of the cornstarch box. Also I have an old Country Living that I had chocolate recipe I used to make. When all of the kids from church came over every night I made all kinds for the kids. But they are my favorite so I would eat them all by myself. But am thinking tomorrow I may make some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A lesson some really should learn


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

good thing I have the depends on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shortbread is my number favorite too. I was going to make some for Christmas but got overwhelmed. Now I want shortbread. What recipe do you use? A check out lady at Walmart told me to use cream cheese in my recipe . It was good but don't remember how much I used .


50/50 butter and cream cheese?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well my brothers can't put on a laser light show like KPG, but one of them did try. DB#3 put a penny into an electrical outlet when he was about 5 years old and the sparks flew!


Oh my gosh the poor thing did he get his penny back?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell y'all that my son and gs have to go to court? It is about the ole man that tried to kill them on the road when they were working a few weeks ago.Seems like the county wants to get him off the streets too. It is next Friday so I will let you know how it turns out. Seems like the big bad police are doing their job.


 :thumbup: Police deserve our respect and cooperation!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well my brothers can't put on a laser light show like KPG, but one of them did try. DB#3 put a penny into an electrical outlet when he was about 5 years old and the sparks flew!


I bet the sparks did fly. Did he ever do it again?

My oldest son put a straight pin in one of my sockets when he was about 2. Thank God that the fuse blew out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When I used to bake it was a very basic butter, flour, corn starch and icing sugar recipe. Since I don't have a U-Bake like Yarnie does, I just go direct to the bakery.
> 
> Mom used to do the regular shortbread but also used to make a whipped shortbread that was put through a press to make different shapes and add a little drizzle of melted chocolate - they were sooo good.


That is what Germans do. I loved them too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 50/50 butter and cream cheese?


No I think it was just maybe 1/4 cup of cream cheese. I don't really remember but don't think I backed off the butter. :shock:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I was introduced to a drink called Moscow mule, she told me it was an old recipe but was coming back. It is served in a copper mug.


Oh, I had my 1 & only Mowcow Mule over 50 years ago while visiting my cousin in Canada. Had dinner & drinks at her husband's lodge meeting. It was also served in a copper mug way back then. They gave me the mug & I still have it - use it as a pen & pencil holder on my desk. Thanks Cousin Erin & Joe!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gotta go! Have a date with the 'sandman' ;-) 
Tah, tah!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is something that will put the gobal warming persons of knowledge . Want to here their answer for this.
> 
> Reading a book Michigan Voices. It is an account of ordinary people from their diarys,letters and journal's.
> 
> ...


The Earth has always gone through cycles. We used to have glaciers, then rain forest, then glaciers again.

We should all do the best we can to have a clean and safe environment but all these carbon taxes and offsets are a HUGE shell game transferring money around without really doing anything that has a major impact on climate change (in Canada anyway). And the biggest polluters are in China and India which aren't being asked to make the same commitments.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299891-1.html
> 
> site with slow cooker recipes. Check it out.


Thanks Yarnie, bookmarked it for later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: Police deserve our respect and cooperation!


Yes they do. They risk their lives to watch out for us. We were afraid it would be swept under the rug because we were the outsiders. But they got the call of the court date. Of course he is pleading not guilty. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Earth has always gone through cycles. We used to have glaciers, then rain forest, then glaciers again.
> 
> We should all do the best we can to have a clean and safe environment but all these carbon taxes and offsets are a HUGE shell game transferring money around without really doing anything that has a major impact on climate change (in Canada anyway). And the biggest polluters are in China and India which aren't being asked to make the same commitments.


 :thumbup: Exactly!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You do know Global warming is nothing but "hot air."


The hot air prophet


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Gotta go! Have a date with the 'sandman' ;-)
> Tah, tah!


Night Jokim .Sweet dreams of shortbread and crockpot recipes. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The hot air prophet


That man! What can I say? I would like to take his light bulbs and make him take them back in his jet or SUV to somewhere I don't want to go. What nonsense!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell y'all that my son and gs have to go to court? It is about the ole man that tried to kill them on the road when they were working a few weeks ago.Seems like the county wants to get him off the streets too. It is next Friday so I will let you know how it turns out. Seems like the big bad police are doing their job.


 :thumbup: Everyone should feel a lot safer with a nut like that off the streets.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Gotta go! Have a date with the 'sandman' ;-)
> Tah, tah!


Tell him hi for me as he hasn't kept up with me of late. Miss him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The hot air prophet


Good one. But he sure knows how to use his hot air. Made a fortune off of books and they bought in to his tales. Now he has a jet , a big house, and money. Even sold tv station to the Arab's so now they can watch the beheading and learn how nasty this country is, from the terrorist.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Sounds utterly heavenly, LL. Especially the ganache cake.
> I once made a genoise cake that literally melted in one's mouth, but then, I lost the recipe.!


I haven't heard of "genoise" so I googled it - looks like the tortes that Mom and my aunt used to make. They look so delicious. Maybe one of these is similar to the one you used to make -

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Plain-Genoise-353190on

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/genoise/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't heard of "genoise" so I googled it - looks like the tortes that Mom and my aunt used to make. They look so delicious. Maybe one of these is similar to the one you used to make -
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Plain-Genoise-353190on
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/genoise/


Oh my gosh no wonder the elastic band in my stretchy pants broke. You ladies are the cause of me going into a more stretchy pants break out then any other .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Y'all are killing me with the cakes and cookies. I may have to just go and eat a handful of chocolate chips now. I am still in the lazy mood to not do anything. So can't cook anything . That chocolate cake looks so yummy! I hope it is close to the one Jokim wants.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The hot air prophet


You're so right! Al Gore is a monumental joke. His dad Gore Sr. claims he was the "father" of our U.S. Interstate system! Hello! Had he never heard of Eisenhower! He was the father of our interstate system after seeing the Autobohn in Germany during WWII. The Gores even have an engraved plaque at an I-40 rest stop - mounted - stating Gore Sr. is responsible for our interstates. And, to top that off, Gore Jr. claims he's the daddy of our computers/Internet system - also said the novel/movie "Love Story" was written about he & Tipper. Mercy! Give me a break!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh send me some. I have watched Barefoot Contessa make that yummy looking cake. I have never made it but saved the recipe. The cookies really make me want one.


Ok!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh the poor thing did he get his penny back?


My Dad saved it for years - it was charred and bent. He gave it to DB last year. DB is handy with many things but still won't do electrical stuff.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one. But he sure knows how to use his hot air. Made a fortune off of books and they bought in to his tales. Now he has a jet , a big house, and money. Even sold tv station to the Arab's so now they can watch the beheading and learn how nasty this country is, from the terrorist.


Yeah, sold his TV station to the bad guys & now they're not paying him his big $'s. Tee hee!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You're so right! Al Gore is a monumental joke. His dad Gore Sr. claims he was the "father" of our U.S. Interstate system! Hello! Had he never heard of Eisenhower! He was the father of our interstate system after seeing the Autobohn in Germany during WWII. The Gores even have an engraved plaque at an I-40 rest stop - mounted - stating Gore Sr. is responsible for our interstates. And, to top that off, Gore Jr. claims he's the daddy of our computers/Internet system - also said the novel/movie "Love Story" was written about he & Tipper. Mercy! Give me a break!


Oh that must make him the winner of the Liar's club. He really is a nut job. Tipper at least came to her sense's and divorce him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Gotta go! Have a date with the 'sandman' ;-)
> Tah, tah!


Night Jokim, sleep well!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You're so right! Al Gore is a monumental joke. His dad Gore Sr. claims he was the "father" of our U.S. Interstate system! Hello! Had he never heard of Eisenhower! He was the father of our interstate system after seeing the Autobohn in Germany during WWII. The Gores even have an engraved plaque at an I-40 rest stop - mounted - stating Gore Sr. is responsible for our interstates. And, to top that off, Gore Jr. claims he's the daddy of our computers/Internet system - also said the novel/movie "Love Story" was written about he & Tipper. Mercy! Give me a break!


Yes he did invent the internet.
:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Dad saved it for years - it was charred and bent. He gave it to DB last year. DB is handy with many things but still won't do electrical stuff.


Oh that is to sweet to save that penny. You just know he loved that boy and gave it to him. Love it. Sure must have brought a smile to his faace every time he look at it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he did invent the internet.
> :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh, please don't tell me he did! All these years I thought my brother did!
Guess history will eventually solve this puzzle!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going to make Cincinnati Chili either tomorrow or Sunday. It that time of year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh, please don't tell me he did! All these years I thought my brother did!
> Guess history will eventually solve this puzzle!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Out comes the new depends. You ladies are killing me tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to make Cincinnati Chili either tomorrow or Sunday. It that time of year.


Is that the one with chocolate?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh, please don't tell me he did! All these years I thought my brother did!
> Guess history will eventually solve this puzzle!


He sure said he did. I heard him say it. Sorry he is from your state GG. But I have the Clintons so I am way ahead of you on nuts!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they do. They risk their lives to watch out for us. We were afraid it would be swept under the rug because we were the outsiders. But they got the call of the court date. Of course he is pleading not guilty. :shock: :shock: :shock:


They can go from extremely boring to extremely dangerous in seconds. One of our nephews is a large city cop, one of our good friends is a retired RCMP officer and another friend has a daughter and SIL that are both RCMP. Yes they choose to take on a risky job, but most of them do for the right reasons and do the best they can in the circumstances they find themselves in. And those few that are criminals should be treated like any other criminal if they are found guilty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that the one with chocolate?


yes and cinnamon too. I love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> You're so right! Al Gore is a monumental joke. His dad Gore Sr. claims he was the "father" of our U.S. Interstate system! Hello! Had he never heard of Eisenhower! He was the father of our interstate system after seeing the Autobohn in Germany during WWII. The Gores even have an engraved plaque at an I-40 rest stop - mounted - stating Gore Sr. is responsible for our interstates. And, to top that off, Gore Jr. claims he's the daddy of our computers/Internet system - also said the novel/movie "Love Story" was written about he & Tipper. Mercy! Give me a break!


Talk about narcissist!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He sure said he did. I heard him say it. Sorry he is from your state GG. But I have the Clintons so I am way ahead of you on nuts!


Nay got you beat Joesph Mc Carthy, and the witch hunt . He went nuts going after everyone as being Communist. Ruin many peoples lives. He came from this state.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and cinnamon too. I love it.


Chocolate and cinnamon chili?? Yarnie you've been holding out on me. Please share recipe?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chocolate and cinnamon chili?? Yarnie you've been holding out on me. Please share recipe?


. I can not believe you have never heard of Cincinnati Chili. Wait why would you its from Ohio . You can google it and find it in the two places you mention a bit back. Allrecipes and forgot the other one.

I got the recipe a few years back when someone mention it on TV . So google it and love it. You put it on spaghetti and then you can have shredded chedder cheese raw onions and sour cream and Kidney beans.

I just cut back on the cayenne pepper as it is to hot for my taste.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They can go from extremely boring to extremely dangerous in seconds. One of our nephews is a large city cop, one of our good friends is a retired RCMP officer and another friend has a daughter and SIL that are both RCMP. Yes they choose to take on a risky job, but most of them do for the right reasons and do the best they can in the circumstances they find themselves in. And those few that are criminals should be treated like any other criminal if they are found guilty.


Yes I agree. If someone is trying to hurt someone they have to take action. The ones that misbehave need to be treated like they are the criminal because they are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> . I can not believe you have never heard of Cincinnati Chili. Wait why would you its from Ohio . You can google it and find it in the two places you mention a bit back. Allrecipes and forgot the other one.
> 
> I got the recipe a few years back when someone mention it on TV . So google it and love it. You put it on spaghetti and then you can have shredded chedder cheese raw onions and sour cream and Kidney beans.
> 
> I just cut back on the cayenne pepper as it is to hot for my taste.


That all sounds great to me. Even the cayenne pepper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well am going to leave now and read some for a bit and fall asleep holding book . Just to wake up when drop said book then go back to sleep only to find in the morning book mark fell out of last page I read. Then I have to look to find last page I read and put book mark back in place then repeat the following night.

So God Bless sleep well and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Frogging123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello D&P crowd. Your conversation about udders was the best. I have been reading for a few days. I know I am not a member, but your thread is great. What do I need to do to become a part of your group?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> . I can not believe you have never heard of Cincinnati Chili. Wait why would you its from Ohio . You can google it and find it in the two places you mention a bit back. Allrecipes and forgot the other one.
> 
> I got the recipe a few years back when someone mention it on TV . So google it and love it. You put it on spaghetti and then you can have shredded chedder cheese raw onions and sour cream and Kidney beans.
> 
> I just cut back on the cayenne pepper as it is to hot for my taste.


I found it :thumbup: It looks so good, I'll give it a try soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found it :thumbup: It looks so good, I'll give it a try soon.


I may have to try it too. I am getting sleepy. See yall tomorrow. Love!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nay got you beat Joesph Mc Carthy, and the witch hunt . He went nuts going after everyone as being Communist. Ruin many peoples lives. He came from this state.


I got you all beat. WV had former Klansman Robert C Byrd as their senator....the biggest racist ever - and the Dems embraced him. Says it all doesn`t it


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Frogging123 said:


> Hello D&P crowd. Your conversation about udders was the best. I have been reading for a few days. I know I am not a member, but your thread is great. What do I need to do to become a part of your group?


*waves* hiya Froggy - how ya doing? Hope you don`t take offence by me calling you that. I give most of my D&P friends a nickname with a 'y' at the ends of their names.

You just became a member by posting here LOL. Seriously, anyone can post here....absolutely anyone.
The Denim and Pearl posts should show up in your email notices after you`ve posted here the first time.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Frogging123 said:


> Hello D&P crowd. Your conversation about udders was the best. I have been reading for a few days. I know I am not a member, but your thread is great. What do I need to do to become a part of your group?


The only requirement for membership is fun loving kindness.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mona Lisa, Mona Lisa
Men have named you
You're so like the lady with the mystic smile
Is it only cause you're lonely
They have blamed you
For that Mona Lisa strangeness in your smile!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mona Lisa, Mona Lisa
> Men have named you
> You're so like the lady with the mystic smile
> Is it only cause you're lonely
> ...


Oh my my Lisa of Mona is a bit of a what would you call it a flirt. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found it :thumbup: It looks so good, I'll give it a try soon.


Good you have to try it. The only thing I do different from recipe is less heat and trhow Chili beans in sauce instead of servering them up in the three way. But other then that recipe much the same on all sites.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on all your posts. I am trying to catch up on everything I put on hold while my DD2 and family were here. They left on New Year's Day. DH and I then drove halfway across the state to a basketball tourney where our oldest GS was playing. It is a 3-day tourney, so we went back yesterday and will go again today. I have gotten laundry caught up, but that's about all. I will check out the Cincinnati Chili recipe too. I make Chili often.

I wonder if any of you have ever had shrimp cocktails with St. Elmo's Cocktail Sauce. At. Elmo's is a restaurant in Indianapolis famous for their shrimp cocktails. The sauce is very hot, so hot that you would remember having it. I learned over the holiday that some local grocery stores were carrying it. That makes it so much easier to buy. Previously, you had to order it online unless you were in Indy and went to the restaurant. Costco, Meijers, Kroger, and Marsh carried it. DD2 tool six bottles home. I am craving shrimp cocktails now and it's breakfast time.

We really enjoyed having a baby in the house again, but it was exhausting. Austin stood up for the first time and had his first haircut while he was here. He will surprise his daycare teacher when he sees her next week. I think he will be walking soon.

It's hard to see them go home, but I am tired. I loved holding him though. Here's a picture of Austen with his cousin, Katie, who is the daughter of my niece, who is battling cancer. You can see he is a big boy, but she is on the small side. He's 9 mos. She will be 3 in February.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on all your posts. I am trying to catch up on everything I put on hold while my DD2 and family were here. They left on New Year's Day. DH and I then drove halfway across the state to a basketball tourney where our oldest GS was playing. It is a 3-day tourney, so we went back yesterday and will go again today. I have gotten laundry caught up, but that's about all. I will check out the Cincinnati Chili recipe too. I make Chili often.
> 
> I wonder if any of you have ever had shrimp cocktails with St. Elmo's Cocktail Sauce. At. Elmo's is a restaurant in Indianapolis famous for their shrimp cocktails. The sauce is very hot, so hot that you would remember having it. I learned over the holiday that some local grocery stores were carrying it. That makes it so much easier to buy. Previously, you had to order it online unless you were in Indy and went to the restaurant. Costco, Meijers, Kroger, and Marsh carried it. DD2 tool six bottles home. I am craving shrimp cocktails now and it's breakfast time.
> 
> ...


You sure have been busy. but sounds like it was a happy time for you. Love the picture of the two little ones. 
How is your niece doing?

You got to see him standing. That is great and hair cut. He is getting bigger isn't he. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't heard of "genoise" so I googled it - looks like the tortes that Mom and my aunt used to make. They look so delicious. Maybe one of these is similar to the one you used to make -
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Plain-Genoise-353190on
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/genoise/


My mother also made tortes that were fancy looking like this one, sometimes even better looking than professionally decorated ones, and... much better tasting! :thumbup: 
Thank you for the link, Kitty.
Think I'll make my DS's birthday cake 'a la genoise' with choc. filling and ganache frosting. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all are killing me with the cakes and cookies. I may have to just go and eat a handful of chocolate chips now. I am still in the lazy mood to not do anything. So can't cook anything . That chocolate cake looks so yummy! I hope it is close to the one Jokim wants.


It is CB! I'm making this cake for my DS next week. He loves chocolate and ganache is the perfect partnering with this type of cake. I'm off from cooking this weekend, coasting on leftovers and 'easy food'. I am truly exhausted from the cleaning, cooking, baking and caretaking. I think I deserve a couple days of rest. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on all your posts. I am trying to catch up on everything I put on hold while my DD2 and family were here. They left on New Year's Day. DH and I then drove halfway across the state to a basketball tourney where our oldest GS was playing. It is a 3-day tourney, so we went back yesterday and will go again today. I have gotten laundry caught up, but that's about all. I will check out the Cincinnati Chili recipe too. I make Chili often.
> 
> I wonder if any of you have ever had shrimp cocktails with St. Elmo's Cocktail Sauce. At. Elmo's is a restaurant in Indianapolis famous for their shrimp cocktails. The sauce is very hot, so hot that you would remember having it. I learned over the holiday that some local grocery stores were carrying it. That makes it so much easier to buy. Previously, you had to order it online unless you were in Indy and went to the restaurant. Costco, Meijers, Kroger, and Marsh carried it. DD2 tool six bottles home. I am craving shrimp cocktails now and it's breakfast time.
> 
> ...


Beautiful children, KC. At 9 mos. Austen certainly is a big boy! Perhaps football in his future? :wink: Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Out comes the new depends. You ladies are killing me tonight.


Are we hazardous to your health, Yarnie? :wink: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> . I can not believe you have never heard of Cincinnati Chili. Wait why would you its from Ohio . You can google it and find it in the two places you mention a bit back. Allrecipes and forgot the other one.
> 
> I got the recipe a few years back when someone mention it on TV . So google it and love it. You put it on spaghetti and then you can have shredded chedder cheese raw onions and sour cream and Kidney beans.
> 
> I just cut back on the cayenne pepper as it is to hot for my taste.


Sounds delicious! DH tells me he has heard of it, but then, he's a chili aficionado! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well am going to leave now and read some for a bit and fall asleep holding book . Just to wake up when drop said book then go back to sleep only to find in the morning book mark fell out of last page I read. Then I have to look to find last page I read and put book mark back in place then repeat the following night.
> 
> So God Bless sleep well and see you tomorrow.


Hope you slept well, Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I got you all beat. WV had former Klansman Robert C Byrd as their senator....the biggest racist ever - and the Dems embraced him. Says it all doesn`t it


It certainly does, WendyBee! 
If one looks closely enough, every state has its 'demons'.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Frogging123 said:


> Hello D&P crowd. Your conversation about udders was the best. I have been reading for a few days. I know I am not a member, but your thread is great. What do I need to do to become a part of your group?


We're friends here with support and kind, encouraging words for one another. We love having fun! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Mona Lisa, Mona Lisa
> Men have named you
> You're so like the lady with the mystic smile
> Is it only cause you're lonely
> ...


Oh boy I just got played like a Stradivarius. And it`s not even April Fools Day yet.
Oh well, live and learn
Well spotted Gerslay
:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I love how Austen is all boy - so cute, the children, KC!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, today is a fix it day. DH is back in bed with the cold, head/chest congestion everyone else around here seems to have.

I was 3/4s of the way done with my cowl and frogged the entire thing last night as I didn't like the pattern.

I'm going to look up the yarn and see if it will work with other cowl patterns I have in my pattern stash.

Then I have to repair two inside combed ceilings (a finishing coat) after some contractors' work a few weeks ago. Then to start making some placemats and napkins that a dear friend in Alaska requested. I won't tell you how long ago ...  

I have to produce an expense budget for our financial planner - he has been after me since we paid off our mortgage. Too much work, and too many creative things I'd rather do!

We're invited to an adult B'day party tonight with music and dancing but not certain hubby can make it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on all your posts. I am trying to catch up on everything I put on hold while my DD2 and family were here. They left on New Year's Day. DH and I then drove halfway across the state to a basketball tourney where our oldest GS was playing. It is a 3-day tourney, so we went back yesterday and will go again today. I have gotten laundry caught up, but that's about all. I will check out the Cincinnati Chili recipe too. I make Chili often.
> 
> I wonder if any of you have ever had shrimp cocktails with St. Elmo's Cocktail Sauce. At. Elmo's is a restaurant in Indianapolis famous for their shrimp cocktails. The sauce is very hot, so hot that you would remember having it. I learned over the holiday that some local grocery stores were carrying it. That makes it so much easier to buy. Previously, you had to order it online unless you were in Indy and went to the restaurant. Costco, Meijers, Kroger, and Marsh carried it. DD2 tool six bottles home. I am craving shrimp cocktails now and it's breakfast time.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pics, and wow Austen has grown. At first I thought his cousin was his twin sister they look so much alike. Good looks obviously run in the family.

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So correct, and the left claims the racism in the KKK was started by the conservatives.


There is a big controversy already about the film Selma on how LBJ was portrayed meeting MLK Jr. Even some libs are saying LBJ wasn`t portrayed correctly.
Here is a quote from the article about it


> Everybody has to take license in movies like this, and it can be hard for nit-pickers like me to suspend nit-picking, she told The Times. But with the portrayal of L.B.J., I kept thinking, Not only is this not true, its the opposite of the truth. 


And here`s the website where I found it
http://www.thewrap.com/selma-controversy-grows-over-lbj-clash-with-martin-luther-king-on-civil-rights/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You sure have been busy. but sounds like it was a happy time for you. Love the picture of the two little ones.
> How is your niece doing?
> 
> You got to see him standing. That is great and hair cut. He is getting bigger isn't he. Glad to see you back.


My niece is looking better. She had better color and had gained a little weight. She is still very thin though. The side effects of her radiation are waning. She is working to get off prescribed pain med's and onto over-the-counter ones as she doesn't want to get addicted and wants to be able to drive soon. In 2 weeks, she goes for her follow-up PET scan. Keep praying please that they find nothing. She will have to have the scans a number of times during 2015, then yearly, unless they find something.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on all your posts. I am trying to catch up on everything I put on hold while my DD2 and family were here. They left on New Year's Day. DH and I then drove halfway across the state to a basketball tourney where our oldest GS was playing. It is a 3-day tourney, so we went back yesterday and will go again today. I have gotten laundry caught up, but that's about all. I will check out the Cincinnati Chili recipe too. I make Chili often.
> 
> I wonder if any of you have ever had shrimp cocktails with St. Elmo's Cocktail Sauce. At. Elmo's is a restaurant in Indianapolis famous for their shrimp cocktails. The sauce is very hot, so hot that you would remember having it. I learned over the holiday that some local grocery stores were carrying it. That makes it so much easier to buy. Previously, you had to order it online unless you were in Indy and went to the restaurant. Costco, Meijers, Kroger, and Marsh carried it. DD2 tool six bottles home. I am craving shrimp cocktails now and it's breakfast time.
> 
> ...


Beautiful children. You are blessed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The Earth has always gone through cycles. We used to have glaciers, then rain forest, then glaciers again.
> 
> We should all do the best we can to have a clean and safe environment but all these carbon taxes and offsets are a HUGE shell game transferring money around without really doing anything that has a major impact on climate change (in Canada anyway). And the biggest polluters are in China and India which aren't being asked to make the same commitments.


It makes one wonder why the UN isn't jumping down China and India's backs about global warming and not just the big bad western countries.At the last climate change global meeting, we agreed to do certain things right away, but China is allowed to get around to it at their convenience - by 2030. What's up with that?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on all your posts. I am trying to catch up on everything I put on hold while my DD2 and family were here. They left on New Year's Day. DH and I then drove halfway across the state to a basketball tourney where our oldest GS was playing. It is a 3-day tourney, so we went back yesterday and will go again today. I have gotten laundry caught up, but that's about all. I will check out the Cincinnati Chili recipe too. I make Chili often.
> 
> I wonder if any of you have ever had shrimp cocktails with St. Elmo's Cocktail Sauce. At. Elmo's is a restaurant in Indianapolis famous for their shrimp cocktails. The sauce is very hot, so hot that you would remember having it. I learned over the holiday that some local grocery stores were carrying it. That makes it so much easier to buy. Previously, you had to order it online unless you were in Indy and went to the restaurant. Costco, Meijers, Kroger, and Marsh carried it. DD2 tool six bottles home. I am craving shrimp cocktails now and it's breakfast time.
> 
> ...


What adorable grands. The time goes by so quickly while you're with them. I bet you're tired, but it is a good tired.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I got you all beat. WV had former Klansman Robert C Byrd as their senator....the biggest racist ever - and the Dems embraced him. Says it all doesn`t it


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mona Lisa, Mona Lisa
> Men have named you
> You're so like the lady with the mystic smile
> Is it only cause you're lonely
> ...


 :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on all your posts. I am trying to catch up on everything I put on hold while my DD2 and family were here. They left on New Year's Day. DH and I then drove halfway across the state to a basketball tourney where our oldest GS was playing. It is a 3-day tourney, so we went back yesterday and will go again today. I have gotten laundry caught up, but that's about all. I will check out the Cincinnati Chili recipe too. I make Chili often.
> 
> I wonder if any of you have ever had shrimp cocktails with St. Elmo's Cocktail Sauce. At. Elmo's is a restaurant in Indianapolis famous for their shrimp cocktails. The sauce is very hot, so hot that you would remember having it. I learned over the holiday that some local grocery stores were carrying it. That makes it so much easier to buy. Previously, you had to order it online unless you were in Indy and went to the restaurant. Costco, Meijers, Kroger, and Marsh carried it. DD2 tool six bottles home. I am craving shrimp cocktails now and it's breakfast time.
> 
> ...


No I have never heard of the shrimp cocktail sauce. My family would love it. 
I missed you but knew the kids were there.
Your Austen has really grown up since you last saw him. He is a doll and so is Katie. How is her mama doing Bless her heart. Prayers for her to continue to heal in Jesus Name. XX
Now you need to get with me on being lazy. 
1. Sleep late.
2 Stay in your pj's all day. 
3. Eat leftovers.
4. Take naps .
5.Let Christmas decorations on your table. 
6. Soon you will be rested and the mess with make you get up and move again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is CB! I'm making this cake for my DS next week. He loves chocolate and ganache is the perfect partnering with this type of cake. I'm off from cooking this weekend, coasting on leftovers and 'easy food'. I am truly exhausted from the cleaning, cooking, baking and caretaking. I think I deserve a couple days of rest. :thumbup:


Yes you do! You have been a cleaning , cooking, caretaking and entertaining machine. Hey am I talking about you too. I thought I was talking about myself.But now I am the lazy one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So correct, and the left claims the racism in the KKK was started by the conservatives.


Yes they get most of their info wrong don't they? :shock: :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they get most of their info wrong don't they? :shock: :roll:


All the time, CB, all the time.

I've spent an enormous amount of time looking for the perfect cowl pattern for my Noro yarn and haven't found it. I think I'll make up my own!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Room is done Now I can enjoy it until I decide to change something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Room is done Now I can enjoy it until I decide to change something.


Or use it and that will mess it up. :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The Christmas tree was taken down in my living room yesterday. I just took off all the lights, and dismantled the tree on my front porch. Everything looks so bare now.
I still have the fibre optic ornaments to unplug and store away now. They just look so pretty, wish they could stay up all year.
I just have to be strong.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He sure said he did. I heard him say it. Sorry he is from your state GG. But I have the Clintons so I am way ahead of you on nuts!


Yeah I know silly Gore said he did.....BUT I think NOT! And, I don't need to be sorry he's from Tennessee 'cause I'm originally from California. Whew! That's a relief for me don't ya' know!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Frogging123 said:


> Hello D&P crowd. Your conversation about udders was the best. I have been reading for a few days. I know I am not a member, but your thread is great. What do I need to do to become a part of your group?


Guess all you have to do to be a D&P "member" is play nice. Is this correct info the rest of we D&Pers?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Mona Lisa, Mona Lisa
> Men have named you
> You're so like the lady with the mystic smile
> Is it only cause you're lonely
> ...


Where do y'all come up with these goodies? I seriously love 'em!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Guess all you have to do to be a D&P "member" is play nice. Is this correct info the rest of we D&Pers?


Georgiegirl, yes you are right. Just be a kind, nice person. That's it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The Christmas tree was taken down in my living room yesterday. I just took off all the lights, and dismantled the tree on my front porch. Everything looks so bare now.
> I still have the fibre optic ornaments to unplug and store away now. They just look so pretty, wish they could stay up all year.
> I just have to be strong.


Oh leave them up . It won't hurt anyone. :XD: I am tempted to leave my lights in the windows. They are still on in the shop windows. I will miss them. It is so dreary lately without the lights. No sun just rain ,rain and more rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah I know silly Gore said he did.....BUT I think NOT! And, I don't need to be sorry he's from Tennessee 'cause I'm originally from California. Whew! That's a relief for me don't ya' know!


 :thumbup: :XD: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Guess all you have to do to be a D&P "member" is play nice. Is this correct info the rest of we D&Pers?


Not you................you're fired


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not you................you're fired


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

hey there ladies, I just finished my second quilt and it was a queen size one, never again.sorry I've been gone, been looking for a replacement lap top I can afford, my old one didn't just crash it crashed and burned.hope everyone is doing fine. I think the local quilt guild is going to let me in.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Not you................you're fired


oh come on , give her one more chance.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> hey there ladies, I just finished my second quilt and it was a queen size one, never again.sorry I've been gone, been looking for a replacement lap top I can afford, my old one didn't just crash it crashed and burned.hope everyone is doing fine. I think the local quilt guild is going to let me in.


They sure should let you in - a nice person you are. Sorry about your computer. I bet your quilt is beautiful.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Guess all you have to do to be a D&P "member" is play nice. Is this correct info the rest of we D&Pers?


I missed all the udder talk, man I hate that. what we have to be nice?????? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> hey there ladies, I just finished my second quilt and it was a queen size one, never again.sorry I've been gone, been looking for a replacement lap top I can afford, my old one didn't just crash it crashed and burned.hope everyone is doing fine. I think the local quilt guild is going to let me in.


Welcome back karverr...so good to see you again.
So sorry to hear about your laptop karverr. Hopefully this month websites will be selling off their Christmas inventory at a cheaper price. Maybe you`ll get a good deal then.
Your local quilt guild will be lucky to have you in there. Will your wife be attending too?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Welcome back karverr...so good to see you again.
> So sorry to hear about your laptop karverr. Hopefully this month websites will be selling off their Christmas inventory at a cheaper price. Maybe you`ll get a good deal then.
> Your local quilt guild will be lucky to have you in there. Will your wife be attending too?


yeah , that's why they won't let me in. it is her quiet time away from me. I don't get it I'm with me 24-7 and I 'm not having and issues. DW finally said they were leaving it up to her if I could join.I told them I was going to join a bigger guild and so they are letting me in.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

i don't remember if I put these on here or not


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> i don't remember if I put these on here or not


Beautiful, Karverr! You have done great work!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you do! You have been a cleaning , cooking, caretaking and entertaining machine. Hey am I talking about you too. I thought I was talking about myself.But now I am the lazy one.


Let's both take a week's vacation, CB! :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> All the time, CB, all the time.
> 
> I've spent an enormous amount of time looking for the perfect cowl pattern for my Noro yarn and haven't found it. I think I'll make up my own!


There you go, KPG! Pic please when done? ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The Christmas tree was taken down in my living room yesterday. I just took off all the lights, and dismantled the tree on my front porch. Everything looks so bare now.
> I still have the fibre optic ornaments to unplug and store away now. They just look so pretty, wish they could stay up all year.
> I just have to be strong.


My tree is up till middle of January! :thumbup: Love looking at it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> hey there ladies, I just finished my second quilt and it was a queen size one, never again.sorry I've been gone, been looking for a replacement lap top I can afford, my old one didn't just crash it crashed and burned.hope everyone is doing fine. I think the local quilt guild is going to let me in.


Glad you are back. Quilt picture please. Great you are joining the quilters guild. They are picky. Good for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Let's both take a week's vacation, CB! :wink:


I'm ready. Where shall we go? Somewhere warm?
We are suppose to get into the teens this week. Yikes I can wear wool! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> hey there ladies, I just finished my second quilt and it was a queen size one, never again.sorry I've been gone, been looking for a replacement lap top I can afford, my old one didn't just crash it crashed and burned.hope everyone is doing fine. I think the local quilt guild is going to let me in.


Welcome back, Karverr! Hope your Christmas and New Year's was memorable and enjoyable. Hope you find a replacement for your lap top, and get into the quilting guild. Did you take a photo of the q. sized quilt?♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> yeah , that's why they won't let me in. it is her quiet time away from me. I don't get it I'm with me 24-7 and I 'm not having and issues. DW finally said they were leaving it up to her if I could join.I told them I was going to join a bigger guild and so they are letting me in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You've got the right answers!♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> i don't remember if I put these on here or not


Very nice quilts! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> i don't remember if I put these on here or not


Lovely looking quilts. Will beautify any bed they grace. Congratulations on such intricate sewing, Karverr! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'm ready. Where shall we go? Somewhere warm?
> We are suppose to get into the teens this week. Yikes I can wear wool! :lol:


Somewhere warm that's for sure, but right now I have a cold coming on and am coughing my lungs out. Raincheck?
Fl. Keys sound good to me right now, next week we'll have highs in the teens so even Mid South will sound great to me!  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Somewhere warm that's for sure, but right now I have a cold coming on and am coughing my lungs out. Raincheck?
> Fl. Keys sound good to me right now, next week we'll have highs in the teens so even Mid South will sound great to me!  :thumbup:


I better not go either. I have a cold too. I thought it was the deer hair off camping stuff but have to admit it is something besides allergy. Fl. Keys would be perfect! I hope you will feel better soon. Praying your mil won't get it.XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I better not go either. I have a cold too. I thought it was the deer hair off camping stuff but have to admit it is something besides allergy. Fl. Keys would be perfect! I hope you will feel better soon. Praying your mil won't get it.XX


Thanks, CB.♥♥
I think I got from one of the company on New Year's day celebration. Some were sick with sore throat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'm ready. Where shall we go? Somewhere warm?
> We are suppose to get into the teens this week. Yikes I can wear wool! :lol:


Can I come??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Somewhere warm that's for sure, but right now I have a cold coming on and am coughing my lungs out. Raincheck?
> Fl. Keys sound good to me right now, next week we'll have highs in the teens so even Mid South will sound great to me!  :thumbup:


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, CB.♥♥
> I think I got from one of the company on New Year's day celebration. Some were sick with sore throat.


Since I haven't been outside for 2 weeks it had to come from gs. He came in just for a few seconds to show me a hunting knife he got for Christmas so .... Is your throat sore? Mine just has a tickle in it and coughing. Sneezing and runny nose was first. Maybe just a cold for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can I come??


You are always welcome LL. You don't even have to ask.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are always welcome LL. You don't even have to ask.


 :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since I haven't been outside for 2 weeks it had to come from gs. He came in just for a few seconds to show me a hunting knife he got for Christmas so .... Is your throat sore? Mine just has a tickle in it and coughing. Sneezing and runny nose was first. Maybe just a cold for me.


Same symptoms here, but they started only late last night. See what evolves after a few days. But, right now, I feel stuffy, and 'headachy', with a sore throat, just plain yucckie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope you feel better soon!


Thank you 'Sis', and I hope you feel better also. ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are always welcome LL. You don't even have to ask.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I better not go either. I have a cold too. I thought it was the deer hair off camping stuff but have to admit it is something besides allergy. Fl. Keys would be perfect! I hope you will feel better soon. Praying your mil won't get it.XX


Oh, CB. I do hope you get over what ails you very quickly. Your family depends on you, esp. your DH.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can I come??


Absolutely you can come, LL. We will have a ball who can find the most 6-toed cats in Key West! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Absolutely you can come, LL. We will have a ball who can find the most 6-toed cats in Key West! :wink: :lol:


And go shopping at Fast Buck Freddie's in Key West, drinks at Sloppy Joes, then drive north to Herbies Bar in Marathon for conch fritters - yummy! See y'all there! Can hardly wait!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> And go shopping at Fast Buck Freddie's in Key West, drinks at Sloppy Joes, then drive north to Herbies Bar in Marathon for conch fritters - yummy! See y'all there! Can hardly wait!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, friends. I'm too sick to stay up any longer tonight.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on all your posts. I am trying to catch up on everything I put on hold while my DD2 and family were here. They left on New Year's Day. DH and I then drove halfway across the state to a basketball tourney where our oldest GS was playing. It is a 3-day tourney, so we went back yesterday and will go again today. I have gotten laundry caught up, but that's about all. I will check out the Cincinnati Chili recipe too. I make Chili often.
> 
> I wonder if any of you have ever had shrimp cocktails with St. Elmo's Cocktail Sauce. At. Elmo's is a restaurant in Indianapolis famous for their shrimp cocktails. The sauce is very hot, so hot that you would remember having it. I learned over the holiday that some local grocery stores were carrying it. That makes it so much easier to buy. Previously, you had to order it online unless you were in Indy and went to the restaurant. Costco, Meijers, Kroger, and Marsh carried it. DD2 tool six bottles home. I am craving shrimp cocktails now and it's breakfast time.
> 
> ...


The kids are both adorable KC. Austin sure has grown from your last pic. It's exhausting to have house guests even when you love them, hope you get a chance to rest and relax. How is your niece doing? Has she finished her treatments?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, today is a fix it day. DH is back in bed with the cold, head/chest congestion everyone else around here seems to have.
> 
> I was 3/4s of the way done with my cowl and frogged the entire thing last night as I didn't like the pattern.
> 
> ...


So sorry that DH isn't well, hope he's on the mend soon. There have been a lot of people with colds and flus this season, but so far we've stayed healthy.

 That was a lot of work to rip back on your cowl. Hope you find the "right" pattern.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My niece is looking better. She had better color and had gained a little weight. She is still very thin though. The side effects of her radiation are waning. She is working to get off prescribed pain med's and onto over-the-counter ones as she doesn't want to get addicted and wants to be able to drive soon. In 2 weeks, she goes for her follow-up PET scan. Keep praying please that they find nothing. She will have to have the scans a number of times during 2015, then yearly, unless they find something.


Still praying for good results KC.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It makes one wonder why the UN isn't jumping down China and India's backs about global warming and not just the big bad western countries.At the last climate change global meeting, we agreed to do certain things right away, but China is allowed to get around to it at their convenience - by 2030. What's up with that?


You're right about that, the UN and various international environmental groups usually give China, India and other African and Asian countries a pass. Your president also criticized Canada and Australia while applauding China at the summit in Australia in Nov.

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/24/barack-obama-humiliates-australia-ignores-canada-when-he-needs-his-friends-the-most/

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/22/rex-murphy-obamas-climate-deal-with-china-surrender-might-be-a-better-term/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Same symptoms here, but they started only late last night. See what evolves after a few days. But, right now, I feel stuffy, and 'headachy', with a sore throat, just plain yucckie!


I am so sorry. You are probably worse than I am. I am just hacking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right about that, the UN and various international environmental groups usually give China, India and other African and Asian countries a pass. Your president also criticized Canada and Australia while applauding China at the summit in Australia in Nov.
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/24/barack-obama-humiliates-australia-ignores-canada-when-he-needs-his-friends-the-most/
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/22/rex-murphy-obamas-climate-deal-with-china-surrender-might-be-a-better-term/


 :shock: :roll: :thumbdown: See why we stay upset?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> i don't remember if I put these on here or not


Beautiful quilts! Nice to see you back Karverr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just heard from Bonn. She is still partying.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'm ready. Where shall we go? Somewhere warm?
> We are suppose to get into the teens this week. Yikes I can wear wool! :lol:


 :lol: Bring out the woolly sweaters - do you have any?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard from Bonn. She is still partying.


 :thumbup: Good for her - that's lots of family time! Are you getting rested up? We went out for dinner to my fave Greek restaurant tonight -- yummy kalamari and greek salad for me and scallops and shrimp for DH. Yummy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Somewhere warm that's for sure, but right now I have a cold coming on and am coughing my lungs out. Raincheck?
> Fl. Keys sound good to me right now, next week we'll have highs in the teens so even Mid South will sound great to me!  :thumbup:


Oh no! Do you have Buckleys? It's one of the few things that stops my coughing long enough to fall asleep when I get a cold. Stay warm and drink lots of fluids.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Good for her - that's lots of family time! Are you getting rested up? We went out for dinner to my fave Greek restaurant tonight -- yummy kalamari and greek salad for me and scallops and shrimp for DH. Yummy!


Yes I am rested up. Got me plenty of rest the last week.
Last night you made me want shortbread. Now I want scallops and shrimp. GD is here making me some chocolate chip cookies right now. I really wanted cookies last night.  I will pass on the Kalamari but the salad sounds good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this cute?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=879097645512065


I need to make Otis one of those outfits .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I better not go either. I have a cold too. I thought it was the deer hair off camping stuff but have to admit it is something besides allergy. Fl. Keys would be perfect! I hope you will feel better soon. Praying your mil won't get it.XX


Hope you're feeling better soon too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock: :roll: :thumbdown: See why we stay upset?


Yeah. Not a great way to build international co-operation is it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this cute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute, Super Dog to the rescue!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Put me on the sick list too:

I woke up yesterday with wicked sore throat, aches and pains and a head full of mush. I was thinking it might be the flu, but today I think, I hope, its only a nasty cold. I just had a bowl of orange sherbet, took some cold pills, some vit C, and I'm going back to bed.

I hope all those on the sick list are getting better and the healthy ones stay that way!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard from Bonn. She is still partying.


I suppose there is loud Rock n Roll music coming from the Bonn residents, vibrating the walls of every house in the County. I suppose there are poker games taking place with money exchanging hands in a law breaking manner. Most likely there are dance contests going on right before the wet T-shirt contest which opens the door to the jello wrestling. There's a wash tub filled with watermelon, limes, lemons, oranges, strawberries and ' Shine ' setting in the middle of the backyard. 
I think it's time for Bonn to stop this ridiculousness and return as soon as she showers the jello off. 
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Put me on the sick list too:
> 
> I woke up yesterday with wicked sore throat, aches and pains and a head full of mush. I was thinking it might be the flu, but today I think, I hope, its only a nasty cold. I just had a bowl of orange sherbet, took some cold pills, some vit C, and I'm going back to bed.
> 
> I hope all those on the sick list are getting better and the healthy ones stay that way!


Yes, everyone take care of yourself, I looked at a map of the flu virus and most states are in the danger zone, and when winter break is over and the kids go back to school it will probably get worse. 
So sorry Gersley, CB and Jokim and anyone else I missed. Jokim, I am worried about your Mom!
Take special care everyone.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yeah. Not a great way to build international co-operation is it?


Obama is following the Agenda 21, the more advanced countries will be taxed, other countries will benifit from the tax. In other words it will be a global tax. Very dangerous for us all. 
And our Country is over 18 trillion in debt!!!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you 'Sis', and I hope you feel better also. ♥♥♥


Black tea is anti-bacterial. If you make a strong cup, add salt and gargle it should help. Let me know if you do that - I want to help my Sis!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Absolutely you can come, LL. We will have a ball who can find the most 6-toed cats in Key West! :wink: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Put me on the sick list too:
> 
> I woke up yesterday with wicked sore throat, aches and pains and a head full of mush. I was thinking it might be the flu, but today I think, I hope, its only a nasty cold. I just had a bowl of orange sherbet, took some cold pills, some vit C, and I'm going back to bed.
> 
> I hope all those on the sick list are getting better and the healthy ones stay that way!


Gargle with black tea and salt!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> i don't remember if I put these on here or not


Good job Karver. You really picked up quilting fast and your quilts are lovely. I used to quilt in the winter, but I am behind on my knitting projects, so I am focusing on them now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We are heading to Ft. Myers. Will spend one day (getting there by boat) in Key West. Any advice on where to go - walking only.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> And go shopping at Fast Buck Freddie's in Key West, drinks at Sloppy Joes, then drive north to Herbies Bar in Marathon for conch fritters - yummy! See y'all there! Can hardly wait!


How did you all know that I've been dreaming of Key West as a great after-the-holidays spot. It is supposed to get really cold here in the next couple of days and snow is expected. Wish I could go. I think I had the flu symptoms in early December. I had the flu shot, so it wasn't full-blown side effects. DH had it worse. I just felt bad, and had the head cold, which sinus tablets controlled. DH wasn't hungry, ached, coughed, and slept for 3 days.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We are heading to Ft. Myers. Will spend one day (getting there by boat) in Key West. Any advice on where to go - walking only.


Visit Hemingway's house, and definitely go to the Kino's sandal factory (leather sandals for incredibly low prices that are so comfortable). Lots of bars too. There is a great store for key lime cookies and other products. Take the trolley ride around town to get oriented and to see everything and do everything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> How did you all know that I've been dreaming of Key West as a great after-the-holidays spot. It is supposed to get really cold here in the next couple of days and snow is expected. Wish I could go. I think I had the flu symptoms in early December. I had the flu shot, so it wasn't full-blown side effects. DH had it worse. I just felt bad, and had the head cold, which sinus tablets controlled. DH wasn't hungry, ached, coughed, and slept for 3 days.


KC, so sorry you felt so sick. At least it was not full-blown - the worst. We are invited to Ft. Myers by friends. Will be there for 6 days.

As I said before: black tea is anti-viral. Gargle with that and salt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Visit Hemingway's house, and definitely go to the Kino's sandal factory (leather sandals for incredibly low prices that are so comfortable). Lots of bars too. There is a great store for key lime cookies and other products. Take the trolley ride around town to get oriented and to see everything and do everything.


Thank you! I need to find a bathing suit store.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Good night, friends. I'm too sick to stay up any longer tonight.♥


Wishing you a quick recovery, Jokim.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that DH isn't well, hope he's on the mend soon. There have been a lot of people with colds and flus this season, but so far we've stayed healthy.
> 
> That was a lot of work to rip back on your cowl. Hope you find the "right" pattern.


Thanks, WCK. DH was the last guy standing, seems all the men I saw around Cmas got the bug. It's a rough one; seems to really hang on to those in its wake.

After hours of looking, I did find a pattern written specifically for the Noro Silk Garden yarn. It is triangles - color blocked - made with short rows. I've begun the scarf that you seam into an infinity scarf and so far like it. It is not what I told you I wanted (lacy cowl) but it is different to me and I like that!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Still praying for good results KC.


Me too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right about that, the UN and various international environmental groups usually give China, India and other African and Asian countries a pass. Your president also criticized Canada and Australia while applauding China at the summit in Australia in Nov.
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/24/barack-obama-humiliates-australia-ignores-canada-when-he-needs-his-friends-the-most/
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/22/rex-murphy-obamas-climate-deal-with-china-surrender-might-be-a-better-term/


Our President is an incompetent leader and has no clue nor any strategy on foreign policy or issues. He cannot negotiate his own way out of a room with four exits.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Put me on the sick list too:
> 
> I woke up yesterday with wicked sore throat, aches and pains and a head full of mush. I was thinking it might be the flu, but today I think, I hope, its only a nasty cold. I just had a bowl of orange sherbet, took some cold pills, some vit C, and I'm going back to bed.
> 
> I hope all those on the sick list are getting better and the healthy ones stay that way!


Oh, no, you too? Everyone get well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I suppose there is loud Rock n Roll music coming from the Bonn residents, vibrating the walls of every house in the County. I suppose there are poker games taking place with money exchanging hands in a law breaking manner. Most likely there are dance contests going on right before the wet T-shirt contest which opens the door to the jello wrestling. There's a wash tub filled with watermelon, limes, lemons, oranges, strawberries and ' Shine ' setting in the middle of the backyard.
> I think it's time for Bonn to stop this ridiculousness and return as soon as she showers the jello off.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


I heard she licks her jello off. Still want her back to tell us all about her partying.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

karverr said:


> i don't remember if I put these on here or not


Good job Karverr! Glad to see you here and showing your pretty quilts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thank you WCK for the beautiful Sissel video!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Our President is an incompetent leader and has no clue nor any strategy on foreign policy or issues. He cannot negotiate his own way out of a room with four exits.


Yes, he is an incompetent manager and leader. But, the worst thing is that he is ruled by his ideology. He doesn't see that there can be compromise. That makes him a very flawed man and a poor president. Isn't it funny that most voters couldn't see that he had a racial block on his shoulder, or that he had no grasp of economics, or that his appearance of good manners was a deception? Did you read where he wanted to play golf at a course in Hawaii that had been booked for a wedding of a military man and his bride and he made them change their wedding plans? What a jerk!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, he is an incompetent manager and leader. But, the worst thing is that he is ruled by his ideology. He doesn't see that there can be compromise. That makes him a very flawed man and a poor president. Isn't it funny that most voters couldn't see that he had a racial block on his shoulder, or that he had no grasp of economics, or that his appearance of good manners was a deception? Did you read where he wanted to play golf at a course in Hawaii that had been booked for a wedding of a military man and his bride and he made them change their wedding plans? What a jerk!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I suppose there is loud Rock n Roll music coming from the Bonn residents, vibrating the walls of every house in the County. I suppose there are poker games taking place with money exchanging hands in a law breaking manner. Most likely there are dance contests going on right before the wet T-shirt contest which opens the door to the jello wrestling. There's a wash tub filled with watermelon, limes, lemons, oranges, strawberries and ' Shine ' setting in the middle of the backyard.
> I think it's time for Bonn to stop this ridiculousness and return as soon as she showers the jello off.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, he is an incompetent manager and leader. But, the worst thing is that he is ruled by his ideology. He doesn't see that there can be compromise. That makes him a very flawed man and a poor president. Isn't it funny that most voters couldn't see that he had a racial block on his shoulder, or that he had no grasp of economics, or that his appearance of good manners was a deception? Did you read where he wanted to play golf at a course in Hawaii that had been booked for a wedding of a military man and his bride and he made them change their wedding plans? What a jerk!


Yes we saw that and yes we agree he is a jerk!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I suppose there is loud Rock n Roll music coming from the Bonn residents, vibrating the walls of every house in the County. I suppose there are poker games taking place with money exchanging hands in a law breaking manner. Most likely there are dance contests going on right before the wet T-shirt contest which opens the door to the jello wrestling. There's a wash tub filled with watermelon, limes, lemons, oranges, strawberries and ' Shine ' setting in the middle of the backyard.
> I think it's time for Bonn to stop this ridiculousness and return as soon as she showers the jello off.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :XD: Yeah, I wish I was there too :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Obama is following the Agenda 21, the more advanced countries will be taxed, other countries will benifit from the tax. In other words it will be a global tax. Very dangerous for us all.
> And our Country is over 18 trillion in debt!!!!!!


And with all that money being sent to developing countries they still have many living in abject poverty while their leaders have swelling foreign bank accounts and live in luxury. The foreign aid that really helps those that need it on a sustainable level is water wells, clinics, agriculture and micro business, education -- almost always done by non-profits, other charitable groups and small groups of individuals.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Gargle with black tea and salt!


Thanks LL, I'll remember that the next time I get a sore throat. I've usually used just hot water and salt before.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KC, so sorry you felt so sick. At least it was not full-blown - the worst. We are invited to Ft. Myers by friends. Will be there for 6 days.
> 
> As I said before: black tea is anti-viral. Gargle with that and salt.


Enjoy your little holiday LL; a nice winter break.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL, I'll remember that the next time I get a sore throat. I've usually used just hot water and salt before.


You keep gargling till it becomes clearer. There are stringy things that come out that you need to get out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Enjoy your little holiday LL; a nice winter break.


Thank you WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, WCK. DH was the last guy standing, seems all the men I saw around Cmas got the bug. It's a rough one; seems to really hang on to those in its wake.
> 
> After hours of looking, I did find a pattern written specifically for the Noro Silk Garden yarn. It is triangles - color blocked - made with short rows. I've begun the scarf that you seam into an infinity scarf and so far like it. It is not what I told you I wanted (lacy cowl) but it is different to me and I like that!


I've been hearing the same thing about this bug - sticks around with lingering cough for a weeks. Hope you stay well while nursing Mr KPG.

Noro is a great yarn for entrelac and short row modular knits; really shows off the colourways :thumbup: Look forward to seeing the cowl. You can always do something lacy in another project too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> i don't remember if I put these on here or not


Lovely quilts Karverr. You jump in with both feet. I like that. You show the craft who is boss. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I found a recipe a few years ago for Citrus tea. You cut any kind of citrus cut you like in slices put them in a jar . Pour honey over it and let it sit for 4 hours turning. The honey pulls out the oil in the citrus and you get more vitamin C. Make some warm tea and pour some of the citrus tea in. You can keep using the rinds . The honey is bacteria killing. I have been doing it with oranges but lemon or lime would be good too. So tasty. This is for our sick Denim Country .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Same symptoms here, but they started only late last night. See what evolves after a few days. But, right now, I feel stuffy, and 'headachy', with a sore throat, just plain yucckie!


Start taking extra Vit C, D and zinc now. They will help if it develops into something more later on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh, CB. I do hope you get over what ails you very quickly. Your family depends on you, esp. your DH.♥♥♥


CB, it's a good thing you are being "lazy" now. Feel better soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found a recipe a few years ago for Citrus tea. You cut any kind of citrus cut you like in slices put them in a jar . Pour honey over it and let it sit for 4 hours turning. The honey pulls out the oil in the citrus and you get more vitamin C. Make some warm tea and pour some of the citrus tea in. You can keep using the rinds . The honey is bacteria killing. I have been doing it with oranges but lemon or lime would be good too. So tasty. This is for our sick Denim Country .


I must do this!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Put me on the sick list too:
> 
> I woke up yesterday with wicked sore throat, aches and pains and a head full of mush. I was thinking it might be the flu, but today I think, I hope, its only a nasty cold. I just had a bowl of orange sherbet, took some cold pills, some vit C, and I'm going back to bed.
> 
> I hope all those on the sick list are getting better and the healthy ones stay that way!


Feel better Gerslay. Bed is the best place to be.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Obama is following the Agenda 21, the more advanced countries will be taxed, other countries will benifit from the tax. In other words it will be a global tax. Very dangerous for us all.
> And our Country is over 18 trillion in debt!!!!!!


Obama is playing right into the hands of the UN. This is their agenda. it is dangerous for us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Visit Hemingway's house, and definitely go to the Kino's sandal factory (leather sandals for incredibly low prices that are so comfortable). Lots of bars too. There is a great store for key lime cookies and other products. Take the trolley ride around town to get oriented and to see everything and do everything.


And don't forget to just enjoy the sunsets. They are some of the most beautiful ones around.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> And with all that money being sent to developing countries they still have many living in abject poverty while their leaders have swelling foreign bank accounts and live in luxury. The foreign aid that really helps those that need it on a sustainable level is water wells, clinics, agriculture and micro business, education -- almost always done by non-profits, other charitable groups and small groups of individuals.


The most glaring example to me is Haiti. It's how many years after that huge earthquake and the same people are still living in cardboard makeshift huts? Billions of dollars poured into Haiti and very little went to the people. Shameful.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so sorry to see many of our D&P friends are sick. Please get well soon.
It`s really no wonder so many people are so sick....the weather here is absolutely crazy. In single digit temperatures one day, and then temperatures in the 60`s the next. 
Believe it or not but we`re expecting thunderstorms later on today. And by Wednesday night, a low of 3F. Crazy weather for sure!!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We are heading to Ft. Myers. Will spend one day (getting there by boat) in Key West. Any advice on where to go - walking only.


As I posted previously. Go to Fast Buck Freddie's - it's a really neat place to shop. Goodies from all over the world. Hemmingway's home is a must - have a drink at Sloppy Joes. See the sunset at Mallory Square. Key West is so nice - just lots of interesting things to do. I've been going there over 40 years & it's never lost its wonderment.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Visit Hemingway's house, and definitely go to the Kino's sandal factory (leather sandals for incredibly low prices that are so comfortable). Lots of bars too. There is a great store for key lime cookies and other products. Take the trolley ride around town to get oriented and to see everything and do everything.


Yeah, I forgot about Kinos. Have bought many pairs of sandals there.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh, I had my 1 & only Mowcow Mule over 50 years ago while visiting my cousin in Canada. Had dinner & drinks at her husband's lodge meeting. It was also served in a copper mug way back then. They gave me the mug & I still have it - use it as a pen & pencil holder on my desk. Thanks Cousin Erin & Joe!


I ordered 4 copper moscow mule mugs yesterday, I'm going to have an Erin/Joe/GG lodge meeting before this month is over. :-D 
you are a fascinating woman GG.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Talking about sunsets, my son posted these pictures on his facebook page. Six years in the Navy on the John Hancock and Ticonderoga. Just wanted to share. The one I saw from a cruise ship was also beautiful.


Beautiful pictures joey
and Thank you joey's son for your service to our Country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And don't forget to just enjoy the sunsets. They are some of the most beautiful ones around.


Must go to the sandal place. Yes! Sunsets!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> As I posted previously. Go to Fast Buck Freddie's - it's a really neat place to shop. Goodies from all over the world. Hemmingway's home is a must - have a drink at Sloppy Joes. See the sunset at Mallory Square. Key West is so nice - just lots of interesting things to do. I've been going there over 40 years & it's never lost its wonderment.


Thank you!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry to see many of our D&P friends are sick. Please get well soon.
> It`s really no wonder so many people are so sick....the weather here is absolutely crazy. In single digit temperatures one day, and then temperatures in the 60`s the next.
> Believe it or not but we`re expecting thunderstorms later on today. And by Wednesday night, a low of 3F. Crazy weather for sure!!


crazy temps here too, today 32 snowy, tomorrow night and Wed. 2 below and then the wind chill on top of that.

An awful time to try to make it to the Dr. if needed, Take care D&P


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Talking about sunsets, my son posted these pictures on his facebook page. Six years in the Navy on the John Hancock and Ticonderoga. Just wanted to share. The one I saw from a cruise ship was also beautiful.


Beautiful photos Joey!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, he is an incompetent manager and leader. But, the worst thing is that he is ruled by his ideology. He doesn't see that there can be compromise. That makes him a very flawed man and a poor president. Isn't it funny that most voters couldn't see that he had a racial block on his shoulder, or that he had no grasp of economics, or that his appearance of good manners was a deception? Did you read where he wanted to play golf at a course in Hawaii that had been booked for a wedding of a military man and his bride and he made them change their wedding plans? What a jerk!


Yep, he cannot see straight as he only sees through the eyes of his beliefs and ideology all right. The polls, no matter done by whom, show the high rate of dissatisfaction of Obama, (averaging in the seventies) including those of his own party and the majority of those who voted for him once or twice. He still doesn't get it that it is HIS JOB to serve Americans and not his own agenda.

I heard and was disgusted with what happened to the military couple who had their wedding plans usurped because 0 wished to play golf during what they had planned previously. I heard that Obama's staff didn't notify 0 of the interruption, so the couple received a phone call from the President. Really? Is 0's staff so stupid and incompetent they didn't ask if scheduling 0's probably 250th game of golf interfered with any plans or anyone? That couple had one opportunity, ONE, for their big day - probably planned well in advance - and Obama's staff couldn't reschedule or inform 0 that his desire to play golf interfered with a wedding. I'm not surprised. The couple was gracious, humble and classy when I heard them interviewed on TV. I cannot say the same about 0.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Does this sound good to you? It does to me:


The Life-Changing Loaf of Bread
Makes 1 loaf

Ingredients:
1 cup / 135g sunflower seeds
½ cup / 90g flax seeds
½ cup / 65g hazelnuts or almonds
1 ½ cups / 145g rolled oats
2 Tbsp. chia seeds
4 Tbsp. psyllium seed husks (3 Tbsp. if using psyllium husk powder)
1 tsp. fine grain sea salt (add ½ tsp. if using coarse salt)
1 Tbsp. maple syrup (for sugar-free diets, use a pinch of stevia)
3 Tbsp. melted coconut oil or ghee
1 ½ cups / 350ml water

Directions:
1. In a flexible, silicon loaf pan combine all dry ingredients, stirring well. Whisk maple syrup, oil and water together in a measuring cup. Add this to the dry ingredients and mix very well until everything is completely soaked and dough becomes very thick (if the dough is too thick to stir, add one or two teaspoons of water until the dough is manageable). Smooth out the top with the back of a spoon. Let sit out on the counter for at least 2 hours, or all day or overnight. To ensure the dough is ready, it should retain its shape even when you pull the sides of the loaf pan away from it it.
2. Preheat oven to 350°F / 175°C.
3. Place loaf pan in the oven on the middle rack, and bake for 20 minutes. Remove bread from loaf pan, place it upside down directly on the rack and bake for another 30-40 minutes. Bread is done when it sounds hollow when tapped. Let cool completely before slicing (difficult, but important).
4. Store bread in a tightly sealed container for up to five days. Freezes well too 


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I ordered 4 copper moscow mule mugs yesterday, I'm going to have an Erin/Joe/GG lodge meeting before this month is over. :-D
> you are a fascinating woman GG.


Well, guess I'll get my Moscow Mule mug off my desk, take the pencils & pens out of it, wash it out ----- & if you let me know when you have your lodge meeting later this month, well, I'll drink a toast to you. I'm waiting!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been hearing the same thing about this bug - sticks around with lingering cough for a weeks. Hope you stay well while nursing Mr KPG.
> 
> Noro is a great yarn for entrelac and short row modular knits; really shows off the colourways :thumbup: Look forward to seeing the cowl. You can always do something lacy in another project too.


I really like this pattern now, the first one I tried looked too old for my taste. I found a gorgeous pattern for entrelac but it required more skeins/yardage. That's OK - this one is nice too!

I've worked like a dog today, and poor DH is still either on the sofa or bed. I got some cereal and toast and OJ into him, but he's a sick puppy at the moment.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I really like this pattern now, the first one I tried looked too old for my taste. I found a gorgeous pattern for entrelac but it required more skeins/yardage. That's OK - this one is nice too!
> 
> I've worked like a dog today, and poor DH is still either on the sofa or bed. I got some cereal and toast and OJ into him, but he's a sick puppy at the moment.


Noro has a wonderful Entrelac pattern. Want to make it. Hope it is not too difficult to do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found a recipe a few years ago for Citrus tea. You cut any kind of citrus cut you like in slices put them in a jar . Pour honey over it and let it sit for 4 hours turning. The honey pulls out the oil in the citrus and you get more vitamin C. Make some warm tea and pour some of the citrus tea in. You can keep using the rinds . The honey is bacteria killing. I have been doing it with oranges but lemon or lime would be good too. So tasty. This is for our sick Denim Country .


Sounds very good!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama is playing right into the hands of the UN. This is their agenda. it is dangerous for us.


I've heard it said that Obama wants to be the ruler of the UN and thereby the world. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds very good!


Will make it after I return.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The most glaring example to me is Haiti. It's how many years after that huge earthquake and the same people are still living in cardboard makeshift huts? Billions of dollars poured into Haiti and very little went to the people. Shameful.


Yessiree! Haiti is one of the most corrupt governments around that syphon billions of aide $ to the leaders of the country and those in power while their people are starving and dying and see little of the $ meant for them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Talking about sunsets, my son posted these pictures on his facebook page. Six years in the Navy on the John Hancock and Ticonderoga. Just wanted to share. The one I saw from a cruise ship was also beautiful.


Gorgeous photos of nature's magnificence!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've heard it said that Obama wants to be the ruler of the UN and thereby the world. :shock:


OMG - terrible. Plus I just read that he met with a "rock star" in Hawaii. He is the biggest creep I have ever come across. Disgusting. Oh, let him be gone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've heard it said that Obama wants to be the ruler of the UN and thereby the world. :shock:


Repeat


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I ordered 4 copper moscow mule mugs yesterday, I'm going to have an Erin/Joe/GG lodge meeting before this month is over. :-D
> you are a fascinating woman GG.


Only four? How many do you think makes up Denim Country?

What were you thinking?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Noro has a wonderful Entrelac pattern. Want to make it. Hope it is not too difficult to do.


Here's the one I thought was so pretty - it actually features the Infinity Symbol on some of the diamonds. I've never knitted Entrelac - have you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> OMG - terrible. Plus I just read that he met with a "rock star" in Hawaii. He is the biggest creep I have ever come across. Disgusting. Oh, let him be gone.


 :XD: you crack me up LL - are you certain you don't care for him?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the one I thought was so pretty - it actually features the Infinity Symbol on some of the diamonds. I've never knitted Entrelac - have you?


No, have not. But there is a pattern for a beautiful sweater (Noro) that I want to attempt. I have so much yarn, must pack a house and half of it all is yarn.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, I wish to thank the person who spoke about Stainless Steel Soap. Solo, Bonnie? 

I chopped, diced for an hour today all kinds of veggies including parsnips, garlic cloves and onion for a soup I wanted to make using the leftovers and bones of Prime Rib from Cmas dinner.

I ordered some bars and gave them to my guests and bought a soap for myself. After all the chopping and preparation, the soup smells wonderful in the crock pot and my hands are odorless!

So a big THANK YOU to my Denim Peeps! Now I can sit and knit without transferring those smells.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: you crack me up LL - are you certain you don't care for him?


I have a mad crush on him. (Big, big joke) He makes me sick.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> No, have not. But there is a pattern for a beautiful sweater (Noro) that I want to attempt. I am so much yarn, must pack a house and half of it all is yarn.


Then you must open a store until it is sold and manageable.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Then you must open a store until it is sold and manageable.


I am trying. My husband is going to kill me when he finds out - which is soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have a mad crush on him. (Big, big joke) He makes me sick.


There it is again! "He make me sick." LOVE IT how you don't hold back.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There it is again! "He make me sick." LOVE IT how you don't hold back.


Nope, I do not hold back.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am trying. My husband is going to kill me when he finds out - which is soon.


How about shipping it to me, I'll return to you when you're re-settled or you can put into boxes not marked yarn/crafts? Or explain that your hobby is better than alcohol, drugs, gambling, etc. and practical too!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How about shipping it to me, I'll return to you when your re-settled or you can put into boxes not marked yarn/crafts? Or explain that your hobby is better than alcohol, drugs, gambling, etc. and practical too!


KPG,

KPG, you are on my list when the time comes. No returns.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> KPG, you are on my list when the time comes. No returns.


Oh, no you don't! If you send to me and I am not allowed to return to you at some point, my DH will kill *me*! I realize you haven't seen my craft studio, but it is difficult for anyone to see anything in it as it is so chock full!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, I'm caught up so will say "later" to LL and the peeps.

It is smelling so good here, I have to knit so I keep my hands busy and don't sample the soup.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no you don't! If you send to me and I am not allowed to return to you at some point, my DH will kill *me*! I realize you haven't seen my craft studio, but it is difficult for anyone to see anything in it as it is so chock full!


No returns!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The most glaring example to me is Haiti. It's how many years after that huge earthquake and the same people are still living in cardboard makeshift huts? Billions of dollars poured into Haiti and very little went to the people. Shameful.


Yes all the movie stars money they didn't get because they kept it. Very Shameful. Plus all the shoes that were donated they didn't get. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've heard it said that Obama wants to be the ruler of the UN and thereby the world. :shock:


Sounds like a one rule order or an antichrist. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the one I thought was so pretty - it actually features the Infinity Symbol on some of the diamonds. I've never knitted Entrelac - have you?


Yes that looks pretty. Go for it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Does this sound good to you? It does to me:
> 
> The Life-Changing Loaf of Bread
> Makes 1 loaf
> ...


Yes, It sounds delicious, very unusual, gluten free most likely. I need to look up and see what psyllium is. if you try this recipe let us know how it is. I would need to buy silicone bread pan and 5 of the ingredients, my friends eat alot of chia seeds on their salads. 
A slice of that bread with honey drizzled on it sounds devine.....

Does black tea help with a virus if you drink it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> KPG, you are on my list when the time comes. No returns.


Wait , wait. What about me? :XD: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am trying. My husband is going to kill me when he finds out - which is soon.


HAHAHA....'which is soon,' you crack me up LL
Are you pacing and sweating. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, guess I'll get my Moscow Mule mug off my desk, take the pencils & pens out of it, wash it out ----- & if you let me know when you have your lodge meeting later this month, well, I'll drink a toast to you. I'm waiting!


It's a date!!!!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the one I thought was so pretty - it actually features the Infinity Symbol on some of the diamonds. I've never knitted Entrelac - have you?


 I've never tried it either, but boy is it lovely. Noro has beautiful yarn. the picture is darling. It's fun to do something new.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes, It sounds delicious, very unusual, gluten free most likely. I need to look up and see what psyllium is. if you try this recipe let us know how it is. I would need to buy silicone bread pan and 5 of the ingredients, my friends eat alot of chia seeds on their salads.
> A slice of that bread with honey drizzled on it sounds devine.....
> 
> Does black tea help with a virus if you drink it?


I think that the help is in the contact with your skin - before it is digested. Once in your stomach, I assume, it would change. I got this from a friend. She was in a remote part of the Earth (Himalayas maybe) and sick in her hotel room. A woman came and handed her a tray of black tea and salt. My friend said, "No thank you," thinking it was just tea. The woman shook her head and showed her what to do. Made her better. When you first do it, "dregs" come out. Long spindly spittle. After a while it is more clear. (I never got it to be completely clear). It is best used in your throat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the one I thought was so pretty - it actually features the Infinity Symbol on some of the diamonds. I've never knitted Entrelac - have you?


Very pretty pattern, I like the lace work infinity design. I've done a few entrelac projects and like how they turn out with long repeats in varigated yarns.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wait , wait. What about me? :XD: :lol:


CB, I love you dearly. Of couse, when I am ready you are there! My list runs sideways with everyone equal! Hugs and warmth to you. My life would not be the same without you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHA....'which is soon,' you crack me up LL
> Are you pacing and sweating. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Not yet. We are going away for a week. I figure it'll come out when the serious packing starts. He's really going to kill me.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> And with all that money being sent to developing countries they still have many living in abject poverty while their leaders have swelling foreign bank accounts and live in luxury. The foreign aid that really helps those that need it on a sustainable level is water wells, clinics, agriculture and micro business, education -- almost always done by non-profits, other charitable groups and small groups of individuals.


You are so right, non-profit and charitable groups. I can't get out of my mind that the money going into the countries, slipping into the hands and sustaining terroists and monsters that turn around and murder the people that are giving and helping so much. They truely are the great givers, even gave their lives. :-(


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I think that the help is in the contact with your skin - before it is digested. Once in your stomach, I assume, it would change. I got this from a friend. She was in a remote part of the Earth (Himalayas maybe) and sick in her hotel room. A woman came and handed her a tray of black tea and salt. My friend said, "No thank you," thinking it was just tea. The woman shook her head and showed her what to do. Made her better. When you first do it, "dregs" come out. Long spindly spittle. After a while it is more clear. (I never got it to be completely clear). It is best used in your throat.


thanks for the info. I'm going to buy some and have it on hand. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> thanks for the info. I'm going to buy some and have it on hand. :thumbup:


Good idea. Let me know if it works. If you google black tea and virus, I think it will say that it is antiviral.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Not yet. We are going away for a week. I figure it'll come out when the serious packing starts. He's really going to kill me.


WOW you must have really over did it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> WOW you must have really over did it.


Yup. Bags, dressers full (two bedrooms of dressers) upstairs closet full and a cubby my husband made to keep my yarn that runs about 9' x 9'. It is full. He does not have a clue.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yup. Bags, dressers full (two bedrooms of dressers) upstairs closet full and a cubby my husband made to keep my yarn that runs about 9' x 9'. It is full. He does not have a clue.


I hope you have insurance on all your yarn. 
He was kind enough to build you a cubby to keep your yarn in, how great is that. If he didn't say " and when that is full, you must not buy anymore," it was like he invited you to fill up every other cubby in the house.
He is going to be shocked, that's for sure. Try not to worry to much, he should be glad it's just yarn.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good night dear Ladies


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I hope you have insurance on all your yarn.
> He was kind enough to build you a cubby to keep your yarn in, how great is that. If he didn't say " and when that is full, you must not buy anymore," it was like he invited you to fill up every other cubby in the house.
> He is going to be shocked, that's for sure. Try not to worry to much, he should be glad it's just yarn.


Gali, we are going to need a new roof when it blows off...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I was forced to post this by a Navy buddy:

WELCOME to 2015: 




 Our Phones  Wireless
 Cooking  Fireless
 Cars  Keyless
 Food  Fatless
 Tires Tubeless
Dress  Sleeveless
 Youth  Jobless
 Leaders  Shameless
 Relationships  Meaningless
Attitudes  Careless
 Babies  Fatherless
 Feelings  Heartless
 Education  Valueless
Children  Mannerless
 Country  Godless


We are SPEECHLESS,
Congress is CLUELESS,

And our President is WORTHLESS!

I'm scared poopless !? (edited, remember Navy)

And


This is "Priceless!"

In God We Trust


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHA....'which is soon,' you crack me up LL
> Are you pacing and sweating. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


  LL get you some of the bags that you suck all the air out. It will be flat and look like nothing. He won't notice then how much you have. Plus they are water proof. :twisted:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I was forced to post this by a Navy buddy:
> 
> WELCOME to 2015:
> 
> ...


Sad but true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LL I don't think you dh will be as upset as you thing he will if he made you a cabinet 9X9. He knew you needed lots of room for it.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

here's a baby quilt I threw together for the crisis pregnancy center


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> here's a baby quilt I threw together for the crisis pregnancy center


Boy that was fast! Looking good. The crisis center will really appreciate the blanket.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> here's a baby quilt I threw together for the crisis pregnancy center


Karverr: You are an absolute Wonder Man! I so admire you. Please stay with us here on our D&P. We miss you when you're gone. GG


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> here's a baby quilt I threw together for the crisis pregnancy center


That`s so gorgeous karverr. Any baby would appreciate being snuggled under that beauty.
You have a heart as big as the state you live in ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yup. Bags, dressers full (two bedrooms of dressers) upstairs closet full and a cubby my husband made to keep my yarn that runs about 9' x 9'. It is full. He does not have a clue.


He made you the cubby LL :thumbup: so he knows you love yarn and he made the cubby because he loves you!

Pack some away in vacuum bags along with towels, linens and clothing. Have projects in mind for the yarn so you can tell him this will be ___ and that will be ____. Include something for him in there too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Back in the 80's, when I was sewing just about everything my family would wear, (including coats and a 3 piece suit), my husband took one look at my fabric stash, and told me I had better sew more. I did sew more and my stash doubled. He has never said another thing about my stash. But then we are not counting his "real" tractors. He just added 2 more to his collection. Good thing we live in the country.


That works for me too Joey! DH has always had bigger and pricier "stuff" than I have so the best he can do is roll his eyes at me once in a while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> here's a baby quilt I threw together for the crisis pregnancy center


Looks good Karverr!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You can learn something new everyday on KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309738-2.html WCK do you sell snag needles?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can learn something new everyday on KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309738-2.html WCK do you sell snag needles?


Yes, they're called "snag-nab-it" but I have to admit that I usually reach for a fine crochet hook before I think about using the needle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, they're called "snag-nab-it" but I have to admit that I usually reach for a fine crochet hook before I think about using the needle.


So you think a hook is just as good? I do use a crochet hook but I thought since the other ladies said you could use it for other things. Do you sell many of them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So you think a hook is just as good? I do use a crochet hook but I thought since the other ladies said you could use it for other things. Do you sell many of them?


Most of the time the hook works fine (1.25 or 1.75 mm steel hook). If it's a couple of plies, the needle works better. Sent you a pm.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL get you some of the bags that you suck all the air out. It will be flat and look like nothing. He won't notice then how much you have. Plus they are water proof. :twisted:


Great idea! He will still notice. I think I'll use them for padding for my delicate things.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> here's a baby quilt I threw together for the crisis pregnancy center


Gorgeous!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Karverr: You are an absolute Wonder Man! I so admire you. Please stay with us here on our D&P. We miss you when you're gone. GG


Ditto!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice job Karverr. I need about 5, so in your spare time please whip some up for me 

Getting ready for an artic blast. Yesterday it was 70 and tonight down to the 20's. Yikes, better bring in more firewood.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right about that, the UN and various international environmental groups usually give China, India and other African and Asian countries a pass. Your president also criticized Canada and Australia while applauding China at the summit in Australia in Nov.
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/24/barack-obama-humiliates-australia-ignores-canada-when-he-needs-his-friends-the-most/
> 
> http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/11/22/rex-murphy-obamas-climate-deal-with-china-surrender-might-be-a-better-term/


Plain to see where his sympathies lie!
:thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard from Bonn. She is still partying.


Twelve days of Christmas is taken very seriously at Bonn's house! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no! Do you have Buckleys? It's one of the few things that stops my coughing long enough to fall asleep when I get a cold. Stay warm and drink lots of fluids.


Thanks for the hydrating advice, Kitty. I follow it faithfully.
Just riding it out works for me, with lots of menthol lozenges and Nyquil at bedtime. Still have my tonsils, so I'm hoping it doesn't get past them. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I am rested up. Got me plenty of rest the last week.
> Last night you made me want shortbread. Now I want scallops and shrimp. GD is here making me some chocolate chip cookies right now. I really wanted cookies last night.  I will pass on the Kalamari but the salad sounds good.


I'm with you, CB. Everything but the Kalamari. Just the thought of tentacles....uhhhh!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Put me on the sick list too:
> 
> I woke up yesterday with wicked sore throat, aches and pains and a head full of mush. I was thinking it might be the flu, but today I think, I hope, its only a nasty cold. I just had a bowl of orange sherbet, took some cold pills, some vit C, and I'm going back to bed.
> 
> I hope all those on the sick list are getting better and the healthy ones stay that way!


Oh no! I hope we're not infecting each other on the internet!  
( I write as I hack my lungs out!  :thumbup


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I suppose there is loud Rock n Roll music coming from the Bonn residents, vibrating the walls of every house in the County. I suppose there are poker games taking place with money exchanging hands in a law breaking manner. Most likely there are dance contests going on right before the wet T-shirt contest which opens the door to the jello wrestling. There's a wash tub filled with watermelon, limes, lemons, oranges, strawberries and ' Shine ' setting in the middle of the backyard.
> I think it's time for Bonn to stop this ridiculousness and return as soon as she showers the jello off.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :-D :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes, everyone take care of yourself, I looked at a map of the flu virus and most states are in the danger zone, and when winter break is over and the kids go back to school it will probably get worse.
> So sorry Gersley, CB and Jokim and anyone else I missed. Jokim, I am worried about your Mom!
> Take special care everyone.


Thank you for your concern about my MIL, Gali. I try to minimize contact with her, no more kisses and hugs till I get better.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

D&P, We have an opportunity to make a change. I'm contacting my congresswoman and asking her not to vote for Boehner for House Speaker (I know her and knows she won't anyway) I not only call, but I also tweet/e-mail/ and fax and if you are on FB you can go to there FB page and speak up. I know you are already on top of things, but just a heads-up. 
I have asked my congresswoman to please vote for Louie Gohmert.That's just my hope for speaker position. TL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Black tea is anti-bacterial. If you make a strong cup, add salt and gargle it should help. Let me know if you do that - I want to help my Sis!


I will try this remedy, Sis. I think I know where it came from, perhaps from your friends from India?  
Wonder if gargling with Listerine would help........ ;-)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your concern about my MIL, Gali. I try to minimize contact with her, no more kisses and hugs till I get better.


Your such a sweet gal, glad your at least well enough to check-in, thanks for that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Visit Hemingway's house, and definitely go to the Kino's sandal factory (leather sandals for incredibly low prices that are so comfortable). Lots of bars too. There is a great store for key lime cookies and other products. Take the trolley ride around town to get oriented and to see everything and do everything.


Sounds heavenly..., wish I could get away now, or,... is it my delirium making me write these words? :XD: ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will try this remedy, Sis. I think I know where it came from, perhaps from your friends from India?
> Wonder if gargling with Listerine would help........ ;-)


My Daddy was a big believer in Listerine and my mother Lysol. :x She would spray my pillow when I had migraine head aches with it. And mopped floors with Pinesol. :shock: Can't stand any of it to this day. The smell alone will make you sick! Pinesol and Lysol that is.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are heading to Ft. Myers. Will spend one day (getting there by boat) in Key West. Any advice on where to go - walking only.


Have a nice time, a warm time, since you will be missing a HUGE cold wave heading our way this week, Sis. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And with all that money being sent to developing countries they still have many living in abject poverty while their leaders have swelling foreign bank accounts and live in luxury. The foreign aid that really helps those that need it on a sustainable level is water wells, clinics, agriculture and micro business, education -- almost always done by non-profits, other charitable groups and small groups of individuals.


Very well put, Kitty! :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I heard she licks her jello off. Still want her back to tell us all about her partying.


kpg, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,

me too, I still want her to return quickly, the truth is I love the smell of Lime Jello, heck I even like the smell of cream cheese :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love this man! http://www.facebook.com/TheComicalConservative/photos/a.133361476797039.26402.133352176797969/451596908306826/?type=1&theater


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been hearing the same thing about this bug - sticks around with lingering cough for a weeks. Hope you stay well while nursing Mr KPG.
> 
> Noro is a great yarn for entrelac and short row modular knits; really shows off the colourways :thumbup: Look forward to seeing the cowl. You can always do something lacy in another project too.


Kitty, didn't you post a pattern for a triangular shawl, a few weeks back? It was for Noro Garden Silk yarn. Very pretty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The most glaring example to me is Haiti. It's how many years after that huge earthquake and the same people are still living in cardboard makeshift huts? Billions of dollars poured into Haiti and very little went to the people. Shameful.


Don't you know, it's the visual that counts, the aftermath is never followed-up on or is forgotten! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does this sound good to you? It does to me:
> 
> The Life-Changing Loaf of Bread
> Makes 1 loaf
> ...


Thanks for the great recipe, LL. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Don't you know, it's the visual that counts, the aftermath is never followed-up on or is forgotten! :thumbdown:


I remember after Katrina, The Hollywood gang had a hugh televised benefit to raise $ for the victims. Many pledged but didn't pay. It can be just for photo -op or to further their career. The truth is, not many people do the dirty work and the heavy lifting, they are the unseen Hero's.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am trying. My husband is going to kill me when he finds out - which is soon.


You and me both, LL! Lucky for me my stash is in the opposite end of the basement from DH's workbench area. He doesn't enter it very often. But I've already told him, my stash goes where ever I go! ;-) Save the stash first (in case of fire) ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a great day, I need to get busy. TL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How about shipping it to me, I'll return to you when you're re-settled or you can put into boxes not marked yarn/crafts? Or explain that your hobby is better than alcohol, drugs, gambling, etc. and practical too!


Tell him you've been given so much of this yarn from friends, DC friends, etc... ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I'm caught up so will say "later" to LL and the peeps.
> 
> It is smelling so good here, I have to knit so I keep my hands busy and don't sample the soup.


What did you put in your soup, KPG? I have a bone frozen and need to make soup from it, looking for ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a one rule order or an antichrist. :shock:


That thought had crossed my mind too, CB. 
Oh, perish the thought!!!!!! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh no! I hope we're not infecting each other on the internet!
> ( I write as I hack my lungs out!  :thumbup


Now, I'm hacking and coughing - all I want to know is who gave it to me?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not yet. We are going away for a week. I figure it'll come out when the serious packing starts. He's really going to kill me.


Can you pack it in boxes marked 'kitchen'? Would work with my DH.  :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I remember after Katrina, The Hollywood gang had a hugh televised benefit to raise $ for the victims. Many pledged but didn't pay. It can be just for photo -op or to further their career. The truth is, not many people do the dirty work and the heavy lifting, they are the unseen Hero's.


Turns your stomach, no? Anything, they'll do anything, for publicicty.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> What did you put in your soup, KPG? I have a bone frozen and need to make soup from it, looking for ideas. :thumbup:


Everything! I had three Prime Rib bones with meat/fat on them. Put 66 ounces of low sodium Beef Broth in the slow cooker along with the bones. I cooked on high for two hours. Then removed the bones and picked any good meat from the bones and threw back into the pot (not much). Then I added the raw, chopped veggies, 1.5 cups fresh green beans, 4 parsnips, 6 or so carrots, one large green bell pepper, five or six cloves of garlic, 1 medium onion, 4 Yukon Gold potatoes, one summer squash, 4 celery stalks. I cut into bite size pieces the rest of the prime rib meat I had in the frig and threw that all in too. (I think I listed everything!)

Then cooked that mix for 4 hours on high. I had made a brown gravy with Italian and Ranch seasoning powder for the Cmas meal, threw the leftover gravy into the pot! Then cooked on low for 3 more hours. Oh, I also sprinkled generously some Camp Seasoning. The house smelled like Heaven! I've never made Prime Rib soup before, so I just RIGHT winged it. I'm thinking about pre-cooking some pearl Barley and adding that before heating and serving.

We haven't tried it yet as I cooled it down and refrigerated for tonight's dinner. It filled my entire huge crock pot. I'll report back how good it is! Have some bite size Ciabatta bread pieces to go along with it (store bought).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> kpg, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,
> 
> me too, I still want her to return quickly, the truth is I love the smell of Lime Jello, heck I even like the smell of cream cheese :XD: :XD:


We can make lime green cc jello shots for you when we gather. I'm a good bartender.  We'll just have to keep Bonnie at bay.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> here's a baby quilt I threw together for the crisis pregnancy center


Lovely quilt, Karverr. Love the colors. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the one I thought was so pretty - it actually features the Infinity Symbol on some of the diamonds. I've never knitted Entrelac - have you?


KPG those cowls are really pretty. I do so like the extra touch of the infinity symbol.

I have not knitted entrelac, but have crocheted entrelac.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Twelve days of Christmas is taken very seriously at Bonn's house! :thumbup: :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> D&P, We have an opportunity to make a change. I'm contacting my congresswoman and asking her not to vote for Boehner for House Speaker (I know her and knows she won't anyway) I not only call, but I also tweet/e-mail/ and fax and if you are on FB you can go to there FB page and speak up. I know you are already on top of things, but just a heads-up.
> I have asked my congresswoman to please vote for Louie Gohmert.That's just my hope for speaker position. TL


Wish I had a sympatico Representative for my rep. Mine is as slavish a 'mind-numbed robot' as can be found in the House. Follows the d. party line without questioning it, even when his eternity is at stake (a Catholic, who's very much pro-choice)! Thank you, gerrymandering! :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> KPG those cowls are really pretty. I do so like the extra touch of the infinity symbol.
> 
> I have not knitted entrelac, but have crocheted entrelac.


I stayed up and knitted my cowl last night - nearing the end. I'm much happier with this project as the triangles show color blocking of the gorgeous yarn colors.

I'm not even sure what entrelac is, but I liked those cowls (probably because of the jewel and rich tone colors).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your such a sweet gal, glad your at least well enough to check-in, thanks for that.


DC gives every an uplift to go on despite the daily disappointments from Washington. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am trying. My husband is going to kill me when he finds out - which is soon.


Just a reminder LL, I accept packages of all shapes and sizes. Especially if it prevents a murder. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everything! I had three Prime Rib bones with meat/fat on them. Put 66 ounces of low sodium Beef Broth in the slow cooker along with the bones. I cooked on high for two hours. Then removed the bones and picked any good meat from the bones and threw back into the pot (not much). Then I added the raw, chopped veggies, 1.5 cups fresh green beans, 4 parsnips, 6 or so carrots, one large green bell pepper, five or six cloves of garlic, 1 medium onion, 4 Yukon Gold potatoes, one summer squash, 4 celery stalks. I cut into bite size pieces the rest of the prime rib meat I had in the frig and threw that all in too. (I think I listed everything!)
> 
> Then cooked that mix for 4 hours on high. I had made a brown gravy with Italian and Ranch seasoning powder for the Cmas meal, threw the leftover gravy into the pot! Then cooked on low for 3 more hours. Oh, I also sprinkled generously some Camp Seasoning. The house smelled like Heaven! I've never made Prime Rib soup before, so I just RIGHT winged it. I'm thinking about pre-cooking some pearl Barley and adding that before heating and serving.
> 
> We haven't tried it yet as I cooled it down and refrigerated for tonight's dinner. It filled my entire huge crock pot. I'll report back how good it is! Have some bite size Ciabatta bread pieces to go along with it (store bought).


I think that soup would make me feel alot better. Zoom me some over. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I probably should have posted a link to the Infinity Cowl (here it is for purchase $6) for anyone interested:

http://pdxknitterati.com/patterns/infinity-entrelac-infinity-scarf/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just a reminder LL, I accept packages of all shapes and sizes. Especially if it prevents a murder. :XD: :XD: :XD:


hahahahahahahahahahahaa!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My Daddy was a big believer in Listerine and my mother Lysol. :x She would spray my pillow when I had migraine head aches with it. And mopped floors with Pinesol. :shock: Can't stand any of it to this day. The smell alone will make you sick! Pinesol and Lysol that is.


I can see where you would be sick of the smell of Pine Sol and Lysol after such heavy duty use of it during your childhood.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think that soup would make me feel alot better. Zoom me some over. :XD:


... on its way ...

Family member, well I consider them family, is coming over for a quart - hurry, CB, so you don't miss out. I consider you family too!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no you don't! If you send to me and I am not allowed to return to you at some point, my DH will kill *me*! I realize you haven't seen my craft studio, but it is difficult for anyone to see anything in it as it is so chock full!


KPG, I just reminded LL that I accept packages of all shapes and sizes. Will also honor all requests to not return said packages. Just doing my part to keep Demin Country murder free. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I remember after Katrina, The Hollywood gang had a hugh televised benefit to raise $ for the victims. Many pledged but didn't pay. It can be just for photo -op or to further their career. The truth is, not many people do the dirty work and the heavy lifting, they are the unseen Hero's.


You're right!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> KPG, I just reminded LL that I accept packages of all shapes and sizes. Will also honor all requests to not return said packages. Just doing my part to keep Demin Country murder free. :XD: :XD:


So is crochet entrelac difficult? I don't crochet, only can do edging. What is entrelac? Solid colors woven as created?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everything! I had three Prime Rib bones with meat/fat on them. Put 66 ounces of low sodium Beef Broth in the slow cooker along with the bones. I cooked on high for two hours. Then removed the bones and picked any good meat from the bones and threw back into the pot (not much). Then I added the raw, chopped veggies, 1.5 cups fresh green beans, 4 parsnips, 6 or so carrots, one large green bell pepper, five or six cloves of garlic, 1 medium onion, 4 Yukon Gold potatoes, one summer squash, 4 celery stalks. I cut into bite size pieces the rest of the prime rib meat I had in the frig and threw that all in too. (I think I listed everything!)
> 
> Then cooked that mix for 4 hours on high. I had made a brown gravy with Italian and Ranch seasoning powder for the Cmas meal, threw the leftover gravy into the pot! Then cooked on low for 3 more hours. Oh, I also sprinkled generously some Camp Seasoning. The house smelled like Heaven! I've never made Prime Rib soup before, so I just RIGHT winged it. I'm thinking about pre-cooking some pearl Barley and adding that before heating and serving.
> 
> We haven't tried it yet as I cooled it down and refrigerated for tonight's dinner. It filled my entire huge crock pot. I'll report back how good it is! Have some bite size Ciabatta bread pieces to go along with it (store bought).


Sounds absolutely out of this world, KPG! What is 'camp seasoning'? Barley is a nice thickener for soup, if you ever need that, but it is not gluten free. (I know because DIL has celiac disease). I also love mushroom barley soup. Haven't made it in ages, because of the gluten. Thanks, KPG.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So this has nothing to do with anything we're discussing, but I received it from my buddy who loves to talk politics with me. He came to my New Year's Day luncheon, but we didn't talk much about the politicians.

Makes me laugh out loud!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just a reminder LL, I accept packages of all shapes and sizes. Especially if it prevents a murder. :XD: :XD: :XD:


   :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh no! I hope we're not infecting each other on the internet!
> ( I write as I hack my lungs out!  :thumbup


Just wash your hands after you touch each others words.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Sounds absolutely out of this world, KPG! What is 'camp seasoning'? Barley is a nice thickener for soup, if you ever need that, but it is not gluten free. (I know because DIL has celiac disease). I also love mushroom barley soup. Haven't made it in ages, because of the gluten. Thanks, KPG.


Sorry - had to help DH. I bought "CAMP Mix" at my butcher shop.

_Here's the ingredients list: (nothing special but I use it by rubbing onto every roast after searing in Olive Oil). A blend of garlic, onion, black pepper, salt, celery salt and white pepper.

Uses: on meats, chicken, fish and vegetables. A great addition for salads, soups, corn-on-the-cob, as well as in sauces and gravies. Excellent in Bloody Marys too!_

You could simply make your own Camp seasoning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... on its way ...
> 
> Family member, well I consider them family, is coming over for a quart - hurry, CB, so you don't miss out. I consider you family too!


Ok I am going to take a nap then I will be ready for my soup. :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> D&P, We have an opportunity to make a change. I'm contacting my congresswoman and asking her not to vote for Boehner for House Speaker (I know her and knows she won't anyway) I not only call, but I also tweet/e-mail/ and fax and if you are on FB you can go to there FB page and speak up. I know you are already on top of things, but just a heads-up.
> I have asked my congresswoman to please vote for Louie Gohmert.That's just my hope for speaker position. TL


I was just listening to Louie Gohmert this morning about his desire to be House speaker. Boehner needs to go. He always seems to give everything away and not get anything in return. Boehner's last "deal" before Christmas was a real head shaker. I will let my congresspeople know as well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Sounds absolutely out of this world, KPG! What is 'camp seasoning'? Barley is a nice thickener for soup, if you ever need that, but it is not gluten free. (I know because DIL has celiac disease). I also love mushroom barley soup. Haven't made it in ages, because of the gluten. Thanks, KPG.


You're welcome. I love beef barley soup. I'm not an gluten free eater, so I might add some barley to my concoction.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I am going to take a nap then I will be ready for my soup. :XD:


I'll send it by drone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Don't you know, it's the visual that counts, the aftermath is never followed-up on or is forgotten! :thumbdown:


So true.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry - had to help DH. I bought "CAMP Mix" at my butcher shop.
> 
> _Here's the ingredients list: (nothing special but I use it by rubbing onto every roast after searing in Olive Oil). A blend of garlic, onion, black pepper, salt, celery salt and white pepper.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the fun Denim Country - now to get some work done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Who else do you think would be a better SOTH? I don't know enough of Louie's beliefs to stand behind him yet. I cannot think of anything he has said or voted for that I didn't support, but, again, am not knowledgable enough to make a good decision.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So is crochet entrelac difficult? I don't crochet, only can do edging. What is entrelac? Solid colors woven as created?


I found the crochet entrelac easy and addictive. I did the afghans in Tunisian Crochet. I made at least 6 afghans and lap blankets for friends. The finished look was straight rows of small squares. I couldn't find my pictures, but hopefully am attaching a picture of an afghan from Lion Brand yarn.

With the knitted entrelac, you are required to turn the work often. With the Tunisian, there is no turning at all. I find it so easy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I found the crochet entrelac easy and addictive. I did the afghans in Tunisian Crochet. I made at least 6 afghans and lap blankets for friends. The finished look was straight rows of small squares. I couldn't find my pictures, but hopefully am attaching a picture of an afghan from Lion Brand yarn.
> 
> With the knitted entrelac, you are required to turn the work often. With the Tunisian, there is no turning at all. I find it so easy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Solo. My head is pounding, so I cannot concentrate on my work. It seems Entrelac is always solid blocks of color - I like that.

Is Tunisian the same?

I've a lot to learn. My cowl (which is really a long scarf that is seamed at the ends) is turned every row. I'm really liking it as it shows off the pretty yarn from WCK beautifully.

DH commented last night how beautiful the yarn was!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Perhaps I should make a NY resolution - teach myself to crochet from a pattern.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I found the crochet entrelac easy and addictive. I did the afghans in Tunisian Crochet. I made at least 6 afghans and lap blankets for friends. The finished look was straight rows of small squares. I couldn't find my pictures, but hopefully am attaching a picture of an afghan from Lion Brand yarn.
> 
> With the knitted entrelac, you are required to turn the work often. With the Tunisian, there is no turning at all. I find it so easy.


I have tried entrelac, and found it very difficult because I can't visualize what is being made. It is almost like a leap of faith with math.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Solo. My head is pounding, so I cannot concentrate on my work. It seems Entrelac is always solid blocks of color - I like that.
> 
> Is Tunisian the same?
> 
> ...


Tunisian entrelac that I have seen has been traditionally color blocks. I suppose it could be done in another pattern but would require too many ends to weave in. I would probably be way too confusing for me. 

Tunisian, in general, offers a variety of stitches, from solid afghan stitches to lacy stitches, and oodles of patterns. It works well with solid colors and just as well with multi colored and striping yarns. I posted a picture of a Tunisian crochet shawl I made using sock yarn a while ago. I prefer Tunisian to regular crochet now.

Please post a picture of the cowl when finished.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I have tried entrelac, and found it very difficult because I can't visualize what is being made. It is almost like a leap of faith with math.


I have yet to try knitted entrelac. I was introduced the the Tunisian entrelac and just kept with that. An RV friend of mine knitted an entrelac scarf and was having the difficulty you mentioned.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, I found my lost yarn. I went through the 5 30 gallon bags and one huge box. 

I should not have done it. Went to DIL to give her birthday present. She is crocheting a queen size blanket with yarn I had given her. She loves acrylic yarn So now she will have another box of it. 

As to the rest well I found this and I found that. But save three 30 gallons for a lady who will get them. So did all right well maybe not as they are not out of the house yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have tried entrelac, and found it very difficult because I can't visualize what is being made. It is almost like a leap of faith with math.


Know what you mean, but just stick to it. I had same problem but was determine not to give up. It really is neat once you get to the end. Thats what you have to do is get to the end. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it Solo, wish you could teach my daughter in law the stitch. I crochet alot to. But she seem to be afraid to go beyond basic stitches. I keep givng her books with different stitches in it. Hope she will try some things different. 
Son wants her to crochet a cover for his motor cycle.(said she had enough yarn). He is kidding of course. But wait tell he see what I have for her. She could crochet a car cover with the lot of it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have yet to try knitted entrelac. I was introduced the the Tunisian entrelac and just kept with that. An RV friend of mine knitted an entrelac scarf and was having the difficulty you mentioned.


Entrelac is on my to do knit. I have a step-by-step how to book. Now that I'm done with my friend's grandson-to-be-born-later-this-month blanket, I can attempt it soon as I go back to finishing the 3 prs of socks I intended to knit for family for Christmas. Oh well, they'll get them for Easter.  :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Nice job Karverr. I need about 5, so in your spare time please whip some up for me
> 
> Getting ready for an artic blast. Yesterday it was 70 and tonight down to the 20's. Yikes, better bring in more firewood.


sorry it's was 22 degrees on my porch, none to share


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Since the drone hasn't been to my house yet I had to make chicken and dumplings for supper. Homemade bread too. That should make me feel better soon. Comfort food.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have tried the knitted version, I did about a 8" X 10" piece just to see if I could do it. It is packed away somewhere. It is time consuming, but I'm sure if I did more it would be faster and easier.
> 
> I have not had a good day. It is below zero, I got out of the car and started walking to a building and "crack," my glass frames broke. lens came out. I need glasses to drive, I did have one good eye. But did have start of head ache. Went to work, server is down. so no work. But I did get tape for glasses to have two good eyes. Then to see if they could order a new frame. Good luck, they had the frame in stock. Put in the lens, tried on the glasses, the hinge was broken. Better luck they had the frames in a different color. I don't look at my glasses anyway, so I don't care about color. I just need glasses. Good to go.


Oh, one doesn't realize sometimes, how important those little things like glasses are to our daily life. I have three pairs just near by my computer, for three different focus situations. Old age is the pits!  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I finished my one sock of my sister's . I am still waiting on my yarn to come in from Knitpicks. Has been over a week. Grr. Can you see the cable. They are double yarn for her boots. I can't see the cable.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> D&P, We have an opportunity to make a change. I'm contacting my congresswoman and asking her not to vote for Boehner for House Speaker (I know her and knows she won't anyway) I not only call, but I also tweet/e-mail/ and fax and if you are on FB you can go to there FB page and speak up. I know you are already on top of things, but just a heads-up.
> I have asked my congresswoman to please vote for Louie Gohmert.That's just my hope for speaker position. TL


DH and I have also told our congressman that we are watching to see if he votes for Boehner. We don't want Boehner to be his choice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> sorry it's was 22 degrees on my porch, none to share


Karverr before I forget great job on your quilts. How did you finish so many.

Not warm here as Joey said. Who every thought of wind chill should be push off their seat. Isn't it bad enough with temps in the single digits.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have tried the knitted version, I did about a 8" X 10" piece just to see if I could do it. It is packed away somewhere. It is time consuming, but I'm sure if I did more it would be faster and easier.
> 
> I have not had a good day. It is below zero, I got out of the car and started walking to a building and "crack," my glass frames broke. lens came out. I need glasses to drive, I did have one good eye. But did have start of head ache. Went to work, server is down. so no work. But I did get tape for glasses to have two good eyes. Then to see if they could order a new frame. Good luck, they had the frame in stock. Put in the lens, tried on the glasses, the hinge was broken. Better luck they had the frames in a different color. I don't look at my glasses anyway, so I don't care about color. I just need glasses. Good to go.


Oh Joey it was not a very good day for you. Sure hope tomorrow is better. Sorry to laugh but tape glasses I know how that goes have done it myself. Duck tape is nice now comes in different colors . Sorry just saying. :roll: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh, one doesn't realize sometimes, how important those little things like glasses are to our daily life. I have three pairs just near by my computer, for three different focus situations. Old age is the pits!  :XD:


I hate when I can't find my glasses and can't see where they are to put them on. Went to take a shower the other day and forgot to take glasses off. Wondered why I kept seeing spots in my eyes. Dah how is that for smart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, I'm hacking and coughing - all I want to know is who gave it to me?


Poor Mr KPG ???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished my one sock of my sister's . I am still waiting on my yarn to come in from Knitpicks. Has been over a week. Grr. Can you see the cable. They are double yarn for her boots. I can't see the cable.


nice sock hope yarn comes soon. The cable is there and you can't see it, then how am I suppose to see it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hate when I can't find my glasses and can't see where they are to put them on. Went to take a shower the other day and forgot to take glasses off. Wondered why I kept seeing spots in my eyes. Dah how is that for smart.


Dh had two pair on one day. He said he still couldn't see. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I hate when I can't find my glasses and can't see where they are to put them on. Went to take a shower the other day and forgot to take glasses off. Wondered why I kept seeing spots in my eyes. Dah how is that for smart.


 :lol: :lol: You are too funny Yarnie! DH has 2 pair of glasses and is always asking where they are (he doesn't have to wear them all the time). I always wear mine unless I'm sleeping or in the shower :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished my one sock of my sister's . I am still waiting on my yarn to come in from Knitpicks. Has been over a week. Grr. Can you see the cable. They are double yarn for her boots. I can't see the cable.


They're nice looking socks CB and I can sort of see the cable (harder to see cable in dark yarn). But I think you can see it close up right?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :lol: You are too funny Yarnie! DH has 2 pair of glasses and is always asking where they are (he doesn't have to wear them all the time). I always wear mine unless I'm sleeping or in the shower :XD:


Now that is what I should do have two pairs of glasses so I can not see to find either of them. It confusses me enough havaing one pair. Wouldn't be good to have two pair that can not find.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're nice looking socks CB and I can sort of see the cable (harder to see cable in dark yarn). But I think you can see it close up right?


Yes you can see it in person. Just the pic. Thanks. I am not good on socks. Now the trick is doing the cable on the other side of the sock.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everything! I had three Prime Rib bones with meat/fat on them. Put 66 ounces of low sodium Beef Broth in the slow cooker along with the bones. I cooked on high for two hours. Then removed the bones and picked any good meat from the bones and threw back into the pot (not much). Then I added the raw, chopped veggies, 1.5 cups fresh green beans, 4 parsnips, 6 or so carrots, one large green bell pepper, five or six cloves of garlic, 1 medium onion, 4 Yukon Gold potatoes, one summer squash, 4 celery stalks. I cut into bite size pieces the rest of the prime rib meat I had in the frig and threw that all in too. (I think I listed everything!)
> 
> Then cooked that mix for 4 hours on high. I had made a brown gravy with Italian and Ranch seasoning powder for the Cmas meal, threw the leftover gravy into the pot! Then cooked on low for 3 more hours. Oh, I also sprinkled generously some Camp Seasoning. The house smelled like Heaven! I've never made Prime Rib soup before, so I just RIGHT winged it. I'm thinking about pre-cooking some pearl Barley and adding that before heating and serving.
> 
> We haven't tried it yet as I cooled it down and refrigerated for tonight's dinner. It filled my entire huge crock pot. I'll report back how good it is! Have some bite size Ciabatta bread pieces to go along with it (store bought).


Sounds yummy except for the parsnips - that is about the only vegetable that I really don't like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh had two pair on one day. He said he still couldn't see. :XD:


You must have been in stitches with that . Oh thanks for the giggles. The picture I have in my mind of it . :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You must have been in stitches with that . Oh thanks for the giggles. The picture I have in my mind of it . :XD:


Yes I was. I was more in stitches when we were at an antique store. We were bargaining on a cash register. He told the lady he needed to turn his lights on. Meaning to put his glasses on. I had to leave laughing. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so sorry every one is not feeling well. 

Please do not post to me when you cough sneeze ect. If what is ture that has been mention about getting it on I would rather skip the post. Oh I have an idea I am going to wear my posting mask. The one that covers my whole body. Won't have to worry about anything Just my nose mouth and eyes. Bad if I can't hear read or laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I was. I was more in stitches when we were at an antique store. We were bargaining on a cash register. He told the lady he needed to turn his lights on. Meaning to put his glasses on. I had to leave laughing. :lol:


Oh my Hope he was using his dim ones(lights I mean) high beams are hard on the one he was aiming at. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I found the crochet entrelac easy and addictive. I did the afghans in Tunisian Crochet. I made at least 6 afghans and lap blankets for friends. The finished look was straight rows of small squares. I couldn't find my pictures, but hopefully am attaching a picture of an afghan from Lion Brand yarn.
> 
> With the knitted entrelac, you are required to turn the work often. With the Tunisian, there is no turning at all. I find it so easy.


The entrelace turned out beautifully in tunisian crochet Solo. What a time saver not to have to turn the work every few stitches. I done a couple of practice tunisian samples but nothing major yet - will hopefully take it on soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, I found my lost yarn. I went through the 5 30 gallon bags and one huge box.
> 
> I should not have done it. Went to DIL to give her birthday present. She is crocheting a queen size blanket with yarn I had given her. She loves acrylic yarn So now she will have another box of it.
> 
> As to the rest well I found this and I found that. But save three 30 gallons for a lady who will get them. So did all right well maybe not as they are not out of the house yet.


 :thumbup: a little bit of stash working itself back into the house. Glad you found your yarn so you can finish your scarf. DIL will have more projects ahead of her too. You could put the 3 bags into the car just to get them out of the house :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it Solo, wish you could teach my daughter in law the stitch. I crochet alot to. But she seem to be afraid to go beyond basic stitches. I keep givng her books with different stitches in it. Hope she will try some things different.
> Son wants her to crochet a cover for his motor cycle.(said she had enough yarn). He is kidding of course. But wait tell he see what I have for her. She could crochet a car cover with the lot of it.


Yarn bombing in WI.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have tried the knitted version, I did about a 8" X 10" piece just to see if I could do it. It is packed away somewhere. It is time consuming, but I'm sure if I did more it would be faster and easier.
> 
> I have not had a good day. It is below zero, I got out of the car and started walking to a building and "crack," my glass frames broke. lens came out. I need glasses to drive, I did have one good eye. But did have start of head ache. Went to work, server is down. so no work. But I did get tape for glasses to have two good eyes. Then to see if they could order a new frame. Good luck, they had the frame in stock. Put in the lens, tried on the glasses, the hinge was broken. Better luck they had the frames in a different color. I don't look at my glasses anyway, so I don't care about color. I just need glasses. Good to go.


Frustrating day, especially when it's hard to get to work and then find out the computers are down. Glad it worked out ok with the glasses and hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh, one doesn't realize sometimes, how important those little things like glasses are to our daily life. I have three pairs just near by my computer, for three different focus situations. Old age is the pits!  :XD:


Having to switch between glasses would be very frustrating, it took me a while just to get used to the progressive lenses a few years ago. (I guess that word can have a positive context :XD: )


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

has anyone tried the crocodie stitch yet. It is so neat. Have not tried it but love how it looks. Never seen a crochet stitch like it before.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarn bombing in WI.


It looks like a mouse with a wheel . Lovely another first for our state. should have had a cheese head hat on it too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> has anyone tried the crocodie stitch yet. It is so neat. Have not tried it but love how it looks. Never seen a crochet stitch like it before.


I love how it looks but it was hard to get the hang of it at first. It makes the cutest little hats and booties.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> has anyone tried the crocodie stitch yet. It is so neat. Have not tried it but love how it looks. Never seen a crochet stitch like it before.


I made a crocodile but don't know what the stitch was called. It was knitted and I hated it. I post it last summer for Matthew. Drove me crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made a crocodile but don't know what the stitch was called. It was knitted and I hated it. I post it last summer for Matthew. Drove me crazy.


Oh you I loved it. It was cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hubby had to use computer to look something up. So I watch the weather channel on tv. It does not look good. 

Should not watch then would not have to know and would not think about it . Nothing but cold colder and snow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hubby had to use computer to look something up. So I watch the weather channel on tv. It does not look good.
> 
> Should not watch then would not have to know and would not think about it . Nothing but cold colder and snow.


It is suppose to get into the 20 's tonight but up to 50 tomorrow. I am feeling better so I have to run to the store to pick of a few things before the cold and freeze comes in this weekend. I know I don't have to run I can take my car. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you I loved it. It was cute.


But the stitch was mean to me. :lol: I have seen some cute socks with an alligator stitch I may try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is suppose to get into the 20 's tonight but up to 50 tomorrow. I am feeling better so I have to run to the store to pick of a few things before the cold and freeze comes in this weekend. I know I don't have to run I can take my car. :XD:


Oh I couldn't run to the store if I had a cold and was running in the cold well I am sure you know where I am going if I happen to sneeze on the way.

I can't believe how fast the flu has hit everyone on here. The news said it was bad in the states. But wow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB have to say good night now. God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I couldn't run to the store if I had a cold and was running in the cold well I am sure you know where I am going if I happen to sneeze on the way.
> 
> I can't believe how fast the flu has hit everyone on here. The news said it was bad in the states. But wow.


Mine was just a cold but had dropped down in my chest. I haven't gone to the dr yet. They have been closed for 2 weeks and they wouldn't answer the phone today. It is sure going around everywhere right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB have to say good night now. God Bless.


Good night. Sweet dreams friend. Love you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There are days I would rather not know the weather. I would rather sit in my recliner, knit and enjoy a hot cup of coffee.


Have a better day at work tomorrow Joeys. Take the tape with you just in case.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But the stitch was mean to me. :lol: I have seen some cute socks with an alligator stitch I may try.


these booties are really cute, the cuff would work for socks or slippers too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hubby had to use computer to look something up. So I watch the weather channel on tv. It does not look good.
> 
> Should not watch then would not have to know and would not think about it . Nothing but cold colder and snow.


We're lucky, still raining here but that means it's not freezing. Alberta is in deep freeze -30C (-22F)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> There are days I would rather not know the weather. I would rather sit in my recliner, knit and enjoy a hot cup of coffee.


That sounds good except I have a rocker rather than a recliner.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished my one sock of my sister's . I am still waiting on my yarn to come in from Knitpicks. Has been over a week. Grr. Can you see the cable. They are double yarn for her boots. I can't see the cable.


Beautiful sock, CB. I think I can see the cable. Is it in the middle going up from the instep to the cuff? I think it's probably more visible in person. Must be the photo.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Karverr before I forget great job on your quilts. How did you finish so many.
> 
> Not warm here as Joey said. Who every thought of wind chill should be push off their seat. Isn't it bad enough with temps in the single digits.


I'm with you on the wind chill, Yarnie. It just 'magnifies' the cold and bums you out. But, my heart goes out to the little ones waiting for the school bus in the morning. It's good for parents to be aware of the outdoor conditions so they can properly dress them.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hate when I can't find my glasses and can't see where they are to put them on. Went to take a shower the other day and forgot to take glasses off. Wondered why I kept seeing spots in my eyes. Dah how is that for smart.


Thanks for the chuckles, Yarnie. So early in the morn. It's good to wake up with them! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy except for the parsnips - that is about the only vegetable that I really don't like.


Don't think I ever had parsnips. Do they taste similar to parsley? Are they parsley roots?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so sorry every one is not feeling well.
> 
> Please do not post to me when you cough sneeze ect. If what is ture that has been mention about getting it on I would rather skip the post. Oh I have an idea I am going to wear my posting mask. The one that covers my whole body. Won't have to worry about anything Just my nose mouth and eyes. Bad if I can't hear read or laugh.


Please wear your 'mask' when reading my posts, as I am coughing my lungs out. Have been for the last few days and will probably continue for a few more. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my Hope he was using his dim ones(lights I mean) high beams are hard on the one he was aiming at. :XD: :XD:


More chuckles, Yarnie! Don't you know they only make me laugh and then, inevitably, the hacking cough follows. ;-) 
But don't let that stop you, keep 'em coming! Love your humor! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not conquered Tunisian crochet. I have tried, but is always crooked, slanting one way. There has to be a secret to get it to be straight. I'm still searching.


You're not alone, Joeys.
I thought I was the only one not to master Tunisian crochet. Someday, when I have the time to devote serious concentration, I will learn how to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Having to switch between glasses would be very frustrating, it took me a while just to get used to the progressive lenses a few years ago. (I guess that word can have a positive context :XD: )


Not for me, Kitty.  
Progressive lenses made me nauseous (sp?). So that word still makes me sick.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Having to switch between glasses would be very frustrating, it took me a while just to get used to the progressive lenses a few years ago. (I guess that word can have a positive context :XD: )


The three types of glasses for me are: computer, reading/shopping, and up-close work (knitting, crocheting, etc.). I don't need glasses for driving. Go figure! :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you can see it in person. Just the pic. Thanks. I am not good on socks. Now the trick is doing the cable on the other side of the sock.


I'm looking forward to trying cabled, and patterned socks, after I master/feel comfortable with, knitting plain socks.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> has anyone tried the crocodie stitch yet. It is so neat. Have not tried it but love how it looks. Never seen a crochet stitch like it before.


I find it interesting, also. Will try making slippers with crocodile stitch cuffs. Very eye catching.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It looks like a mouse with a wheel . Lovely another first for our state. should have had a cheese head hat on it too.


 :lol: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine was just a cold but had dropped down in my chest. I haven't gone to the dr yet. They have been closed for 2 weeks and they wouldn't answer the phone today. It is sure going around everywhere right now.


Hope you can see the dr. soon, CB. When it goes into your chest, it can become serious. I'm hoping mine doesn't get that far. Still have my tonsils, and hope they can take care of it before it gets into my lungs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There are days I would rather not know the weather. I would rather sit in my recliner, knit and enjoy a hot cup of coffee.


No matter that storms are raging outside, it's always warm and peaceful inside♥..... :thumbup:
Hopefully, today will be a better day, Joeys.♥♥♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> these booties are really cute, the cuff would work for socks or slippers too


They are beautiful, Kitty. Love the colorway shading.♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Please wear your 'mask' when reading my posts, as I am coughing my lungs out. Have been for the last few days and will probably continue for a few more. :XD:


WARNING: THIS POST COULD CONTAIN A VIRUS AT WORSE or THE COMMON COLD AT BEST.

Me too Jokim...I'm coughing so much my DH says "can I do anything to help you?" and I say "No, stay away, I'm contagious...and look away, I'm hideous!"

Its not a pretty site: *cough, hack, sputter, spit* repeat from *

:lol:

May God bless you today and everyday and bring you to a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

CB...I hope you get through to your doctor today as it sounds like you have more going on than the common cold. 

May God bless you today and everyday and bring you to a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> WARNING: THIS POST COULD CONTAIN A VIRUS AT WORSE or THE COMMON COLD AT BEST.
> 
> Me too Jokim...I'm coughing so much my DH says "can I do anything to help you?" and I say "No, stay away, I'm contagious...and look away, I'm hideous!"
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prayers, Gerslay, and my prayers are going out for you and for all on KP suffering from the flu and other ailments.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I'm about 50 pages behind and I don't think I'm going to try to catch up. Last I remember everything was 'udderly' fascinating...and then there was something about entrelac which I've seen it being done (looks complicated) but I've never done it...and Joey's glasses broke and was that because of the cold?...and then there was the yarn bombing of the bicycle and the cute baby booties...and Bon is quite the party gal isn't she? I'm glad someone is out in the world having fun!

There, I'm up-to-date. If I missed something important please bump up the post! 

...DRAT...I forgot what I was going to say...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for your prayers, Gerslay, and my prayers are going out for you and for all on KP suffering from the flu and other ailments.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope all suffering this cold/flu get well soon. I will be praying for healing for all my friends.

We have 3-4 inches of snow on the ground. Yesterday was just cold, no snow until the late evening. I think we live on the southern edge of this snow event. DH and I went to a movie yesterday to see Unbroken, the story of Louie Zamparelli. It was good, but the book, which we both read, was better. Much of his life and suffering at the hands of the Japanese was summarized in the movie or skipped. 

Having a stay-at-home day today and knitting. We will be living with freezer-like conditions for awhile. Florida is looking good right now. I feel sorry for animals in the wild today.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope all suffering this cold/flu get well soon. I will be praying for healing for all my friends.
> 
> We have 3-4 inches of snow on the ground. Yesterday was just cold, no snow until the late evening. I think we live on the southern edge of this snow event. DH and I went to a movie yesterday to see Unbroken, the story of Louie Zamparelli. It was good, but the book, which we both read, was better. Much of his life and suffering at the hands of the Japanese was summarized in the movie or skipped.
> 
> Having a stay-at-home day today and knitting. We will be living with freezer-like conditions for awhile. Florida is looking good right now. I feel sorry for animals in the wild today.


KC...did you see the follow-up piece on Zamparelli that Franklin Graham presented on FNC last week? It was great...it took up where the movie left off and completed the story about his salvation and his wonderful ministry.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

How cold is it where you are?

Our temp is 37 and rising into the 50s today. Its really weird but if you look at the chill map you'll see a band of warm weather hanging over the Appalachian Mtns stretching from northern Georgia to northern W.Virginia. Seems opposite of what it should be, but we're not complaining!

I hope you all stay warm and dry and have lots of WIPs to work on!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> KC...did you see the follow-up piece on Zamparelli that Franklin Graham presented on FNC last week? It was great...it took up where the movie left off and completed the story about his salvation and his wonderful ministry.


I didn't see that, but the book told of his conversion and religious life. It saved him from such anger and his PTSD.

I have to admit that after watching the movie, it is a good thing that I didn't run into any Japanese people. I was incredibly angry at people who could do what they did. Considering their actions during the war, I better understand why we dropped the bomb on them. It is just that what they did was up close and personal. What we did was impersonal and what we thought was needed to break their nationalism and militarism, which led them to commit atrocities.

Boy, if waterboarding is deemed torture, what would you call the treatment of American POW's during WWII?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't see that, but the book told of his conversion and religious life. It saved him from such anger and his PTSD.
> 
> I have to admit that after watching the movie, it is a good thing that I didn't run into any Japanese people. I was incredibly angry at people who could do what they did. Considering their actions during the war, I better understand why we dropped the bomb on them. It is just that what they did was up close and personal. What we did was impersonal and what we thought was needed to break their nationalism and militarism, which led them to commit atrocities.
> 
> Boy, if waterboarding is deemed torture, what would you call the treatment of American POW's during WWII?


Exactly...and furthermore, if waterboarding is torture what are drone attacks...mercy killings?

If you can find the follow up piece I think you'd like it...its shows actual footage of his return to Japan to meet up with and forgive his captors. I hadn't read the book so I was quite impressed with him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> How cold is it where you are?
> 
> Our temp is 37 and rising into the 50s today. Its really weird but if you look at the chill map you'll see a band of warm weather hanging over the Appalachian Mtns stretching from northern Georgia to northern W.Virginia. Seems opposite of what it should be, but we're not complaining!
> 
> I hope you all stay warm and dry and have lots of WIPs to work on!


Bone chilling cold here. High of 10 deg. tomorrow, low near 0. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Don't think I ever had parsnips. Do they taste similar to parsley? Are they parsley roots?


No they don't taste like parsley (I like parsley). To me, they have a bitter after taste although they are said to contain more sugar than carrots. They look like tough old carrots but they're white.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No they don't taste like parsley (I like parsley). To me, they have a bitter after taste although they are said to contain more sugar than carrots. They look like tough old carrots but they're white.


I agree with you yuck and they taste like yuck. But then I like rutabaga's and am sure others consider them yuckie too.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> these booties are really cute, the cuff would work for socks or slippers too


They are lovely and that is why I want to try the stitch . I saw it first when used in a shawl. Like little petals.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you yuck and they taste like yuck. But then I like rutabaga's and am sure others consider them yuckie too.
> 
> :roll: :roll:


I like rutabagas and kohlrabi. I once bought a kohlrabi that was bigger than a cake mix box and weighed about 4-5 lbs.
I asked the lady at the store if it was a fluke, (never saw one that big before) she said that it was a variety that grows that large. This thing was the size of a bowling ball! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you yuck and they taste like yuck. But then I like rutabaga's and am sure others consider them yuckie too.
> 
> :roll: :roll:


I like rutabags too. I used to grow the and other root veggies back in Alberta. The growing season was short so root veggies were safer to protect from early frost. Turnips taste bland compared to rutabagas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I like rutabagas and kohlrabi. I once bought a kohlrabi that was bigger than a cake mix box and weighed about 4-5 lbs.
> I asked the lady at the store if it was a fluke, (never saw one that big before) she said that it was a variety that grows that large. This thing was the size of a bowling ball! :lol:


I like kohlrabi too - especially raw. I've never seen one that big so that variety might not be available out here. The bigger ones I've seen have been more fibrous and tougher so I usually pick the smaller ones.

Bowling ball size? KPG will have to check that one out :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like kohlrabi too - especially raw. I've never seen one that big so that variety might not be available out here. The bigger ones I've seen have been more fibrous and tougher so I usually pick the smaller ones.
> 
> Bowling ball size? KPG will have to check that one out :XD:


Yes yes your right. Three holes dug out and elecitified should do it. Knock down all the pins in every alley would think.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like kohlrabi too - especially raw. I've never seen one that big so that variety might not be available out here. The bigger ones I've seen have been more fibrous and tougher so I usually pick the smaller ones.
> 
> Bowling ball size? KPG will have to check that one out :XD:


I made slaw from the huge kohlrabi. It was delicious.
My mother made soup from the kohlrabi, greens and the bulbous part. Excellent!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I made slaw from the huge kohlrabi. It was delicious.
> My mother made soup from the kohlrabi, greens and the bulbous part. Excellent!


have not taste this now must give it a try. Do you also use it with cabbage in your slaw? or just use the Kohlrabi??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh had a bit of fun hubby comes in and said he was thinking of doing vaccuming. Told him go for it.

His reply what are you doing today, nothing I replied


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi Denim Country.

Wanted to let you all know I'm leaving this site. I'm tired of the Libs running down my name.

I'll be looking for another place to enjoy. I'd be happy to communicate with you all privately where the idiots don't interfere. 

Good to meet you all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh had a bit of fun hubby comes in and said he was thinking of doing vaccuming. Told him go for it.
> 
> His reply what are you doing today, nothing I replied


 :lol: Same thing it looks like I am doing. Slept late again. But I will be forced to do something. I can't stand all of the mess. Dh is thru with tax stuff so I can get that out of the house. Then I may run outside to take my wreaths down from workshop. Never made it to the store. Oh well one or two things are better than none.  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> have not taste this now must give it a try. Do you also use it with cabbage in your slaw? or just use the Kohlrabi??


I just used kohlrabi with a little carrot, oil, mayo, sugar and vinegar, salt & pepper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I just used kohlrabi with a little carrot, oil, mayo, sugar and vinegar, salt & pepper.


Does it depend on the the size of the Kohlrabi meaning adding other ingredients??

Just a dash or more??


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I like kohlrabi too - especially raw. I've never seen one that big so that variety might not be available out here. The bigger ones I've seen have been more fibrous and tougher so I usually pick the smaller ones.
> 
> Bowling ball size? KPG will have to check that one out :XD:


I have had kohlrabi, but I remember it tasting like cabbage. Am I right? Parsnips are a root vegetable that I've never grown, but my mother used them in soup. I don't remember the after taste being bitter, but I do remember that they had an earthy taste. Am I wrong?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have had kohlrabi, but I remember it tasting like cabbage. Am I right? Parsnips are a root vegetable that I've never grown, but my mother used them in soup. I don't remember the after taste being bitter, but I do remember that they had an earthy taste. Am I wrong?


That sounds like beets they taste earthy too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone seen sockit2me's newest sweater? It is so nice. He doesn't great work. My ribs hurt from coughing. Doesn't anyone else ?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Does it depend on the the size of the Kohlrabi meaning adding other ingredients??
> 
> Just a dash or more??


That's up to you and your tastes. I would adjust gradually till I liked the flavors.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country.
> 
> Wanted to let you all know I'm leaving this site. I'm tired of the Libs running down my name.
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds like beets they taste earthy too.


They weren't sweet like beets.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country.
> 
> Wanted to let you all know I'm leaving this site. I'm tired of the Libs running down my name.
> 
> ...


Do this KPG



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152807587389123


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I just used kohlrabi with a little carrot, oil, mayo, sugar and vinegar, salt & pepper.


I am going to try this. I always wondered what they were used for, but never bothered to look it up and try. If you say they are delish in a slaw they must be. thanks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I like kohlrabi too - especially raw. I've never seen one that big so that variety might not be available out here. The bigger ones I've seen have been more fibrous and tougher so I usually pick the smaller ones.
> 
> Bowling ball size? KPG will have to check that one out :XD:


I'm going to try that too? minus the electric ;-)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country.
> 
> Wanted to let you all know I'm leaving this site. I'm tired of the Libs running down my name.
> 
> ...


don't do it....stay. sending you a pm due to the fact that Billy Goat Gruff is always spying from behind her pile of sludge.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it Solo, wish you could teach my daughter in law the stitch. I crochet alot to. But she seem to be afraid to go beyond basic stitches. I keep givng her books with different stitches in it. Hope she will try some things different.
> Son wants her to crochet a cover for his motor cycle.(said she had enough yarn). He is kidding of course. But wait tell he see what I have for her. She could crochet a car cover with the lot of it.


Tunisian Crochet is different from regular crochet in that each row is in two parts. The first part is the stitch, the second is the return pass. The first part requires that all stitches remain on the hook. The second is removing the stitches from the hook. The blanket pictured just uses the Tunisian Crochet foundation stitch and is very simple.

I just ordered a DVD on learning Tunisian Crochet Colorwork. It will be the same colorwork found in knitting. I am so excited. Now I'll be able to do Fair Isle and some other patterns that escaped me in knitting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Entrelac is on my to do knit. I have a step-by-step how to book. Now that I'm done with my friend's grandson-to-be-born-later-this-month blanket, I can attempt it soon as I go back to finishing the 3 prs of socks I intended to knit for family for Christmas. Oh well, they'll get them for Easter.  :thumbup:


Nothing says love more than socks for Valentine's Day. Think of all the calories they will save with a gift they can actually wear (instead of just smearing the chocolate on their thighs and butts).


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I have only done parsnips roasted, loved them. They sort of taste like purfumey carrots, I like them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The entrelace turned out beautifully in tunisian crochet Solo. What a time saver not to have to turn the work every few stitches. I done a couple of practice tunisian samples but nothing major yet - will hopefully take it on soon.


Thanks WCK. I would love to take the credit, but the picture was from the Lion Brand website. Mine was almost as good, if I do say so myself.

Once you get going on the Tunisian Crochet, it moves along smoothly and quickly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> has anyone tried the crocodie stitch yet. It is so neat. Have not tried it but love how it looks. Never seen a crochet stitch like it before.


I made a bag for my niece with the crocodile stitch. I'm going to make a scarf and headband using the stitch next. I just have to get some yarn that will enhance the stitch. I also have a pattern for a flower in the stitch, but have not tried it yet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am going to try this. I always wondered what they were used for, but never bothered to look it up and try. If you say they are delish in a slaw they must be. thanks


Don't forget to peel the bulbs first, and use only the bulbs for slaw.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nothing says love more than socks for Valentine's Day. Think of all the calories they will save with a gift they can actually wear (instead of just smearing the chocolate on their thighs and butts).


 :thumbup: Right! :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Was reading a rather funny article at work today, Arizonia Highway Dept. thought they had spotted a family of Sasquatches along a road in the mountains. They sent out the report and the picture as a joke.... 

I know the true location of that family of Sasquatch...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Tunisian Crochet is different from regular crochet in that each row is in two parts. The first part is the stitch, the second is the return pass. The first part requires that all stitches remain on the hook. The second is removing the stitches from the hook. The blanket pictured just uses the Tunisian Crochet foundation stitch and is very simple.
> 
> I just ordered a DVD on learning Tunisian Crochet Colorwork. It will be the same colorwork found in knitting. I am so excited. Now I'll be able to do Fair Isle and some other patterns that escaped me in knitting.


I just watched a video about Tunisian Crochet, it was just the beginners stitch, enough for me to see why you love it. Very interesting. I am looking forward to seeing you work and progress in colorwork. looks like fun.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I made a lovely salad for myself when I got home today. Red leaf lettuce, shredded carrots, chopped green olives, small amount of chopped mint,and blue cheese crumbs. I was to lazy to mix-up a vinegar/oil dressing so I used a poppy seed dressing. It was outstanding!!!!!
It is alot like my favorite resturants dinner salad, they alway put chopped olives and mint on it. Those two elements on a salad are the best. refreshing and earthy. TL lots to do.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Don't forget to peel the bulbs first, and use only the bulbs for slaw.


Ok thanks


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I made a lovely salad for myself when I got home today. Red leaf lettuce, shredded carrots, chopped green olives, small amount of chopped mint,and blue cheese crumbs. I was to lazy to mix-up a vinegar/oil dressing so I used a poppy seed dressing. It was outstanding!!!!!
> It is alot like my favorite resturants dinner salad, they alway put chopped olives and mint on it. Those two elements on a salad are the best. refreshing and earthy. TL lots to do.


Love olives in a salad, mint....? Your salad sounds refreshing, Gali. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Even 7-Up has bought into the joys of knit and crochet


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Even 7-Up has bought into the joys of knit and crochet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Even 7-Up has bought into the joys of knit and crochet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love olives in a salad, mint....? Your salad sounds refreshing, Gali. :thumbup:


Oh I love olives in anything and I love olives in nothing I just love olives and they love me. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a great praise report. The older couple from church I grew up with have gotten a great report today. Gene is over 80 and found out he had lung cancer. He has been having a new treatment since Sept. Today the cancer had shrunk 2/3. I have to give God the Glory before all of you. He and his wife are the most giving couple you would ever what to mean. They are truly servants of God. I am so happy Gene is doing so well. You would all love them if you knew them I have tears of joy for them . Thank You Jesus!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Tunisian Crochet is different from regular crochet in that each row is in two parts. The first part is the stitch, the second is the return pass. The first part requires that all stitches remain on the hook. The second is removing the stitches from the hook. The blanket pictured just uses the Tunisian Crochet foundation stitch and is very simple.
> 
> I just ordered a DVD on learning Tunisian Crochet Colorwork. It will be the same colorwork found in knitting. I am so excited. Now I'll be able to do Fair Isle and some other patterns that escaped me in knitting.


Oh you have to show me when you get started that sounds very interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a great praise report. The older couple from church I grew up with have gotten a great report today. Gene is over 80 and found out he had lung cancer. He has been having a new treatment since Sept. Today the cancer had shrunk 2/3. I have to give God the Glory before all of you. He and his wife are the most giving couple you would ever what to mean. They are truly servants of God. I am so happy Gene is doing so well. You would all love them if you knew them I have tears of joy for them . Thank You Jesus!


Oh that is so nice to hear after this day or night I could use some good news and that is the best.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nothing says love more than socks for Valentine's Day. Think of all the calories they will save with a gift they can actually wear (instead of just smearing the chocolate on their thighs and butts).


Oh but I love chocolate but not on my thighs or bottom. What a mess that would be. Do you realize what it would look like if you sat down and then got up? Sorry my mind does tend to wonder off a lot lately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have had kohlrabi, but I remember it tasting like cabbage. Am I right? Parsnips are a root vegetable that I've never grown, but my mother used them in soup. I don't remember the after taste being bitter, but I do remember that they had an earthy taste. Am I wrong?


Like a mild cabbage, sweeter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Joeys did you make it to work today with your taped glasses? I had to use a safety pin in mine in the 9th grade so I could see the chalk board for algebra. I was so embarrassed. But I needed them to see.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone seen sockit2me's newest sweater? It is so nice. He doesn't great work. My ribs hurt from coughing. Doesn't anyone else ?


That was a gorgeous sweater.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a gorgeous sweater.


All of his work is great. He must just knit all day long. I think he has been doing it for awhile. Knitting that is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> All of his work is great. He must just knit all day long. I think he has been doing it for awhile. Knitting that is.


who what I miss something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't shared a Bible study lately. This is on my heart right now.
Matthew 25:31-46 we read

When the Son of Man comes All the nations will be gathered before Him, and He will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats.

To those on His right He says,

Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.

The righteous are shocked. They ask,

Lord, when did we see you

He answers,

I tell you the truth, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers of mine, you did for me.

The King then turns to those on his left and pronounces the opposite judgement with a similar pattern. They are cursed and sent away to the eternal fire because when they did not do it for them they did not do it for him.

So what is the meaning of the parable? Who are the least of these my brothers and by extension who are the sheep and the goats?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Tunisian Crochet is different from regular crochet in that each row is in two parts. The first part is the stitch, the second is the return pass. The first part requires that all stitches remain on the hook. The second is removing the stitches from the hook. The blanket pictured just uses the Tunisian Crochet foundation stitch and is very simple.
> 
> I just ordered a DVD on learning Tunisian Crochet Colorwork. It will be the same colorwork found in knitting. I am so excited. Now I'll be able to do Fair Isle and some other patterns that escaped me in knitting.


That sounds great Solo, look forward to hearing what you think of it. I've seen some beautiful pics of tunisian fair isle and the colour changes seem a lot smoother than in regular crochet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I made a bag for my niece with the crocodile stitch. I'm going to make a scarf and headband using the stitch next. I just have to get some yarn that will enhance the stitch. I also have a pattern for a flower in the stitch, but have not tried it yet.


Are you going to use a varigated yarn Solo?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So have you ever felt like your world is tilting and your trying to hold it up and it starts tilting the other way.

It has to be something causing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't shared a Bible study lately. This is on my heart right now.
> Matthew 25:31-46 we read
> 
> When the Son of Man comes All the nations will be gathered before Him, and He will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats.
> ...


yes amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love olives in anything and I love olives in nothing I just love olives and they love me. ;-)


Olives in greek salad -- the best. Or olives and feta on a thin crust pizza.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a great praise report. The older couple from church I grew up with have gotten a great report today. Gene is over 80 and found out he had lung cancer. He has been having a new treatment since Sept. Today the cancer had shrunk 2/3. I have to give God the Glory before all of you. He and his wife are the most giving couple you would ever what to mean. They are truly servants of God. I am so happy Gene is doing so well. You would all love them if you knew them I have tears of joy for them . Thank You Jesus!


That is such wonderful news CB. PTL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So have you ever felt like your world is tilting and your trying to hold it up and it starts tilting the other way.
> 
> It has to be something causing it.


Yes it is the evilness that is taking over. :|


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Olives in greek salad -- the best. Or olives and feta on a thin crust pizza.


Oh yes to all the above.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk how was your day off today? Did you get to do what you wanted to do?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but I love chocolate but not on my thighs or bottom. What a mess that would be. Do you realize what it would look like if you sat down and then got up? Sorry my mind does tend to wonder off a lot lately.


Can you imagine the look on DH's face if he saw you smeared in chocolate?? Or on my DH's face? :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a great praise report. The older couple from church I grew up with have gotten a great report today. Gene is over 80 and found out he had lung cancer. He has been having a new treatment since Sept. Today the cancer had shrunk 2/3. I have to give God the Glory before all of you. He and his wife are the most giving couple you would ever what to mean. They are truly servants of God. I am so happy Gene is doing so well. You would all love them if you knew them I have tears of joy for them . Thank You Jesus!


That is such good news CB. God is great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't shared a Bible study lately. This is on my heart right now.
> Matthew 25:31-46 we read
> 
> When the Son of Man comes All the nations will be gathered before Him, and He will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats.
> ...


Thank you CB. That passage always helps me to focus on what is important and what is trivial in the big picture. Sometimes the goats are hard to see and sometimes they really stick out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you CB. That passage always helps me to focus on what is important and what is trivial in the big picture. Sometimes the goats are hard to see and sometimes they really stick out.


Wolves in sheep's clothing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk how was your day off today? Did you get to do what you wanted to do?


Another dreary, drizzly day Yarnie -- but I can't complain when so many areas are getting so much cold and snow. I got a start on my year end accounts but got easily distracted by a couple of mischievous cats :lol:

How about you Yarnie, did you supervise DH and the vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was able to get new frames. Will need some adjusting. I was lazy today. Was not on schedule so did not go in. Work at noon on Wednesday.


That is good. I forgot they can make glasses in just a few hours . Is it still cold there? It got up to the 50's today but suppose to get cold and drizzly here this weekend. I still haven't made it to the store. Going on 3 weeks now. That must be a record for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can you imagine the look on DH's face if he saw you smeared in chocolate?? Or on my DH's face? :shock:


Oh and how he would look when I got up from a chair. Oh my here I go again off my rocker. Oh thats right I said chair, well never mind and my mind is never mindedd.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was able to get new frames. Will need some adjusting. I was lazy today. Was not on schedule so did not go in. Work at noon on Wednesday.


That at least is good to hear. After the day you had you needed some down time.

Plus as cold as it is you didn't need to go out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another dreary, drizzly day Yarnie -- but I can't complain when so many areas are getting so much cold and snow. I got a start on my year end accounts but got easily distracted by a couple of mischievous cats :lol:
> 
> How about you Yarnie, did you supervise DH and the vacuum cleaner?


Oh Kitty's knew you needed a break.

as to weather lets put it this way my bucket is so frozen it can't be pick up. It's so cold you have to wear sixs coats and wrap scarfs double around your face. Then like the Christmas story you walk with your arms out for two mins. out side and then your realize what the heck are you doing out any way and go back in the house. Then you wrap your self in 20 blankets and can't knit unless you put your head lights on as your covered from head to toe with blankets and hats and fingerless gloves. Think that pretty much discribe it.

Oh just dragged the vacumm out for him and he took it from there. Must say he did a good job too. Even did the chairs and sofa got all the cat hair off. Give him an A+ for the day. He did dishes tonight. It's nice to have a maid once in a while.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wolves in sheep's clothing.


I think the sheep are those who believe, really believe, that Christ is the Son of God. The goats are those who rebel in their hearts and minds from the belief that Jesus is Lord. They will be separated from the believers and Christ, who provides the only access to Heaven strikes their name from the Book of Life. Those whose names are striken from the Book of Life will not receive access to Heaven.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the sheep are those who believe, really believe, that Christ is the Son of God. The goats are those who rebel in their hearts and minds from the belief that Jesus is Lord. They will be separated from the believers and Christ, who provides the only access to Heaven strikes their name from the Book of Life. Those whose names are striken from the Book of Life will not receive access to Heaven.


That is right. Only the forgiven can be called a sheep. Many shall come in His Name and they will be turned away because they think their works get them to Heaven It is their acceptance that Jesus is the Son of God and they asked Him to come into their heart and asked forgiveness of their sins. Just because you go to church doesn't make you a born again Christian anymore than going to McDonalds makes you a hamburger. Love Keith Green's quote.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the sheep are those who believe, really believe, that Christ is the Son of God. The goats are those who rebel in their hearts and minds from the belief that Jesus is Lord. They will be separated from the believers and Christ, who provides the only access to Heaven strikes their name from the Book of Life. Those whose names are striken from the Book of Life will not receive access to Heaven.


that is my belief that is what it is saying too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey its late did everyone go to bed?? Where are you???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off now stop laughing I know I havae been off all night.

Arm wraps to all. Sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Kitty's knew you needed a break.
> 
> as to weather lets put it this way my bucket is so frozen it can't be pick up. It's so cold you have to wear sixs coats and wrap scarfs double around your face. Then like the Christmas story you walk with your arms out for two mins. out side and then your realize what the heck are you doing out any way and go back in the house. Then you wrap your self in 20 blankets and can't knit unless you put your head lights on as your covered from head to toe with blankets and hats and fingerless gloves. Think that pretty much discribe it.
> 
> Oh just dragged the vacumm out for him and he took it from there. Must say he did a good job too. Even did the chairs and sofa got all the cat hair off. Give him an A+ for the day. He did dishes tonight. It's nice to have a maid once in a while.


DB#3 and SIL's 15 year old dog usually loves to go outside but the last few days he darts a couple of feet out the door, does his business and is back in the house in a minute or less. Their cat goes to the door, gives one sniff and decides she doesn't want to go out. This is just outside of Edmonton.

Hope it warms up for you soon.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country.
> 
> Wanted to let you all know I'm leaving this site. I'm tired of the Libs running down my name.
> 
> ...


Not again! You've exited more times than Dame Nellie Melba. You'll be back and continue to behave in your own 'idiotic' way. Again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a great praise report. The older couple from church I grew up with have gotten a great report today. Gene is over 80 and found out he had lung cancer. He has been having a new treatment since Sept. Today the cancer had shrunk 2/3. I have to give God the Glory before all of you. He and his wife are the most giving couple you would ever what to mean. They are truly servants of God. I am so happy Gene is doing so well. You would all love them if you knew them I have tears of joy for them . Thank You Jesus!


Thanks be to God for His kindness and tender mercies!♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Like a mild cabbage, sweeter.


Also, like broccoli stem, after peeling it, of course. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Olives in greek salad -- the best. Or olives and feta on a thin crust pizza.


You're making me hungry, Kitty, and I'm supposed to be sick!  :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is the evilness that is taking over. :|


Yes, you're right, CB, but God is still on His throne and sees all. Nothing happens without His knowledge.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the sheep are those who believe, really believe, that Christ is the Son of God. The goats are those who rebel in their hearts and minds from the belief that Jesus is Lord. They will be separated from the believers and Christ, who provides the only access to Heaven strikes their name from the Book of Life. Those whose names are striken from the Book of Life will not receive access to Heaven.


Exactly right, KC!♥
The goats are the ones, who in the face of truth about Christ Jesus, refuse to believe (stubborn as goats), and the sheep are the mild, trusting and faithful believers and followers of Christ Jesus' teachings. ♥♥♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Perfect way to start ones day. Saw on TV news last night. Have to say that little girl sure did not want his attention at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh give me the will to go out side to day .

WCK do not blame dog or Cat about going out. It is 6 below here and wind is blowing up to 30 miles an hour at times. Chills to the bone. Glad I have heat, Can't imagine what people did to stay warm long ago. 

Just the thought of that makes me colder.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Exactly right, KC!♥
> The goats are the ones, who in the face of truth about Christ Jesus, refuse to believe (stubborn as goats), and the sheep are the mild, trusting and faithful believers and followers of Christ Jesus' teachings. ♥♥♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Exactly right, KC!♥
> The goats are the ones, who in the face of truth about Christ Jesus, refuse to believe (stubborn as goats), and the sheep are the mild, trusting and faithful believers and followers of Christ Jesus' teachings. ♥♥♥


Interesting...I was just reading that 2015 is the Chinese year of the sheep/ram/goat and I noticed that they don't separate them at all.

How are you feeling Jokim? I think I've turned the corner...I'm still battling all the symptons, but definitely better than yesterday. I might even get out to JoAnns today!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Biden: He's as dumb as a box of rocks...always has been and always will be!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You're making me hungry, Kitty, and I'm supposed to be sick!  :XD: :thumbup:


I hope that's a sign of recovery! Are you still coughing?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good. I forgot they can make glasses in just a few hours . Is it still cold there? It got up to the 50's today but suppose to get cold and drizzly here this weekend. I still haven't made it to the store. Going on 3 weeks now. That must be a record for me.


Three weeks? Talk about cabin fever! How are you feeling...did you ever get in touch with your doctor?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh give me the will to go out side to day .
> 
> WCK do not blame dog or Cat about going out. It is 6 below here and wind is blowing up to 30 miles an hour at times. Chills to the bone. Glad I have heat, Can't imagine what people did to stay warm long ago.
> 
> Just the thought of that makes me colder.


A good day to stay in and knit, and read and eat chocolate!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Interesting...I was just reading that 2015 is the Chinese year of the sheep/ram/goat and I noticed that they don't separate them at all.
> 
> How are you feeling Jokim? I think I've turned the corner...I'm still battling all the symptons, but definitely better than yesterday. I might even get out to JoAnns today!


Glad you're feeling better. Now you can treat yourself to something nice as a reward.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hopes that everyone who's been sick is feeling better and that the you stay safe and warm in these winter storms. Have a great day friends!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*Time Capsule Buried By Sam Adams, Paul Revere in 1795 Opened In Boston...*

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/01/06/1795-time-capsule-buried-by-sam-adams-paul-revere-to-be-opened

There were five folded newspapers, two dozen coins, some dating back to the 1650s, a seal of the Commonwealth, and a silver plate made by Paul Revere, dedicated on the day it was placed in the cornerstone of the State House. An engraving on the plate reads in part, on the 4th day of July Anno Domini 1795 being the twentieth anniversary of American independence.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Now you can treat yourself to something nice as a reward.


Thanks WCK...I'm glad too!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Journalists killed in Paris by Islamists! When will rational people send all Islamists home? Every civilized country needs to obliterate all mosques, gather all Muslims and send them back to Arabic countries and poverty. They are barbarians. Why do we allow barbarians in civilized countries? Wall them into their homeland, let them kill each other off and die by their swords. ISIS is the Muslim faith. Get rid of one, and you get rid of the other.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Interesting...I was just reading that 2015 is the Chinese year of the sheep/ram/goat and I noticed that they don't separate them at all.
> 
> How are you feeling Jokim? I think I've turned the corner...I'm still battling all the symptons, but definitely better than yesterday. I might even get out to JoAnns today!


Thanks for asking, Gerslay. 
I'm hoping to turn the corner soon, just a lot of phlegm and coughing now. DH and MIL are still struggling to 'reach the corner'. Worried about MIL since she's frail to begin with, but I'll just let her sleep as long as wants and give her lots of liquids, Kleenex and TLC.
We're having a birthday party scheduled in our home this weekend, we had better get well by then. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope that's a sign of recovery! Are you still coughing?


Lots of phlegm and coughing. My voice has a nice 'timbre'!  
Thanks for asking, Kitty.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hopes that everyone who's been sick is feeling better and that the you stay safe and warm in these winter storms. Have a great day friends!


If you're off to work, Kitty, have a nice, pleasant and profitable day with no disagreeable customers. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Time Capsule Buried By Sam Adams, Paul Revere in 1795 Opened In Boston...*
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/01/06/1795-time-capsule-buried-by-sam-adams-paul-revere-to-be-opened
> 
> There were five folded newspapers, two dozen coins, some dating back to the 1650s, a seal of the Commonwealth, and a silver plate made by Paul Revere, dedicated on the day it was placed in the cornerstone of the State House. An engraving on the plate reads in part, on the 4th day of July Anno Domini 1795 being the twentieth anniversary of American independence.


Very interesting items, and the descendant was also interesting. Thanks for posting the link, Gerslay. Well done!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Journalists killed in Paris by Islamists! When will rational people send all Islamists home? Every civilized country needs to obliterate all mosques, gather all Muslims and send them back to Arabic countries and poverty. They are barbarians. Why do we allow barbarians in civilized countries?


Perhaps, they have a purpose in the progressive left's goal, to bring about anarchy? JMHO


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Journalists killed in Paris by Islamists! When will rational people send all Islamists home? Every civilized country needs to obliterate all mosques, gather all Muslims and send them back to Arabic countries and poverty. They are barbarians. Why do we allow barbarians in civilized countries? Wall them into their homeland, let them kill each other off and die by their swords. ISIS is the Muslim faith. Get rid of one, and you get rid of the other.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Journalists killed in Paris by Islamists! When will rational people send all Islamists home? Every civilized country needs to obliterate all mosques, gather all Muslims and send them back to Arabic countries and poverty. They are barbarians. Why do we allow barbarians in civilized countries? Wall them into their homeland, let them kill each other off and die by their swords. ISIS is the Muslim faith. Get rid of one, and you get rid of the other.


Knitcrazy
hold it, you are making assumptions. So far the Press directly from Paris reports that they have no clue at this point who is responsible and no-one has laid claim to the atrocity. Try to hold your sword until you are sure who is responsible. Your intentions are dangerous. Hope you have no guns since you seem so quick on the trigger.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps, they have a purpose in the progressive left's goal, to bring about anarchy? JMHO


Jokim
you underline that every society has nuts.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps, they have a purpose in the progressive left's goal, to bring about anarchy? JMHO


Progressives are just stupid. Who do they think the Islamists will kill first? First, it will be gays, then the Christians and Jews. The Islamists' goals are not progressive. Islamists subjugate women, believing in sex slaves and female circumcision. Progressives will die as quickly as Christians at the Islamist's hands. The attack in Paris is more than an attack on journalists. It is an attack on all civilized people. These people are brutal, crazed killers. There is no rationalizing with them and all attempts to civilize them will fail. We will fight them now or later, when the numbers are greater.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps, they have a purpose in the progressive left's goal, to bring about anarchy? JMHO


Progressives seek anarchy as do Islamists, but for different purposes. The French prosecutor has attributed the killing of 10 journalists, two policemen, and the injury of 11 to al Qaeda because the attackers claimed they were doing it to vindicate Mohammed. Paris officials say it was an attack on democracy. Well yeah! Islamists don't believe in democracy. The terrorists are theists. The Quran preaches violence, preaches death to infidels, and so did the attackers in Paris. Muslims are dangerous to democracies. I say get rid of these people. Eventually, we will need to, but I fear the stupidity of our leaders and progressives will delay sanity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Progressives are just stupid. Who do they think the Islamists will kill first? First, it will be gays, then the Christians and Jews. The Islamists' goals are not progressive. Islamists subjugate women, believing in sex slaves and female circumcision. Progressives will die as quickly as Christians at the Islamist's hands. The attack in Paris is more than an attack on journalists. It is an attack on all civilized people. These people are brutal, crazed killers. There is no rationalizing with them and all attempts to civilize them will fail. We will fight them now or later, when the numbers are greater.


Knit crazy
old news, is no news. We are quite familiar with other cultures. You are trying to smooth over what you said. Learn to put one foot in front of the other before you start to run. As of now you keep falling on your face.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Progressives are just stupid. Who do they think the Islamists will kill first? First, it will be gays, then the Christians and Jews. The Islamists' goals are not progressive. Islamists subjugate women, believing in sex slaves and female circumcision. Progressives will die as quickly as Christians at the Islamist's hands. The attack in Paris is more than an attack on journalists. It is an attack on all civilized people. These people are brutal, crazed killers. There is no rationalizing with them and all attempts to civilize them will fail. We will fight them now or later, when the numbers are greater.


Knit crazy
you are loaded with assumptions. Try to remember what assuming means - not a pretty attachment for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, you're right, CB, but God is still on His throne and sees all. Nothing happens without His knowledge.


That is so true. The evilness is the signs that Jesus is coming soon. Yes Lord Jesus come quickly. Matthew 24 .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Yuck. The little girl was grossed out. So am I. :? :|


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitcrazy
> hold it, you are making assumptions. So far the Press directly from Paris reports that they have no clue at this point who is responsible and no-one has laid claim to the atrocity. Try to hold your sword until you are sure who is responsible. Your intentions are dangerous. Hope you have no guns since you seem so quick on the trigger.


Allahu Akbar can be heard on the video of the attack, are you that uninformed. Are you saying the French are lying? Why don't you hold your old, dull, rusty sword until you get the full story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Three weeks? Talk about cabin fever! How are you feeling...did you ever get in touch with your doctor?


 I am feeling better I had to just call the dr and get meds. They don't want sick people to come in . :shock: :lol: Thanks for asking. I am sending one of my sons to the store for me. Almost out of coffee. I did a lot of grocery shopping before Christmas because I knew I wasn't going to want to go to the store. I am sure all the bathing suits and gardening stuff is back out by now. :shock: :roll:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yuck. The little girl was grossed out. So am I. :? :|


Hope you are feeling better. The snow keeps getting deeper, I came home for lunch and I'm going to stay. Our temp is 16, not as low as they said it was going to be, but Chicago is -2 so it's on it's way. It is really pretty outside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hope you are feeling better. The snow keeps getting deeper, I came home for lunch and I'm going to stay. Our temp is 16, not as low as they said it was going to be, but Chicago is -2 so it's on it's way. It is really pretty outside.


We are suppose to get to 16 tonight. Winter is here. Soup and bread weather. Enjoy your stay at home.
 
Let Teenie come inside with you. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitcrazy
> hold it, you are making assumptions. So far the Press directly from Paris reports that they have no clue at this point who is responsible and no-one has laid claim to the atrocity. Try to hold your sword until you are sure who is responsible. Your intentions are dangerous. Hope you have no guns since you seem so quick on the trigger.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Allahu Akbar can be heard on the video of the attack, are you that uninformed. Are you saying the French are lying? Why don't you hold your old, dull, rusty sword until you get the full story.


Huckleberry is an Islamist sympathizer. Doubt she's read the Quran or knows much about Mohammed. It would be an eye-opener.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you going to use a varigated yarn Solo?


Yes, I am planning on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay and Jokim, Hope you are on the mend, I didn't get a flu shot this year, now that they have reworked the shot to include the strain of flu that is going around I might get one.I'm just feeling unsure about it, when I make up my mind it could be too late.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You're making me hungry, Kitty, and I'm supposed to be sick!  :XD: :thumbup:


That's good Jokim. If your getting hungry, then you are getting better. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


Their response is always, "that's just Joe, he's harmless". Just because he pretends to be VP doesn't mean he has the right to touch other people's children. Or to kiss them, EWWWWWWW.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Gerslay and Jokim, Hope you are on the mend, I didn't get a flu shot this year, now that they have reworked the shot to include the strain of flu that is going around I might get one.I'm just feeling unsure about it, when I make up my mind it could be too late.


News today over 2,000 case of flu in this state. They are hoping it has peak. Wonder about that, with it being so cold so many staying inside schools ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRposEaZmYo


Do you really think she is going to read it??

Seems to me she is to wrap up in angry towards us she just wants to prove anything that is said on here is wrong.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Jokim
> you underline that every society has nuts.


Most evident after your post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gili how do you keep the animals warm. Do you keep them inside. What do you do about their water when it is this cold. Just want to know, as I see cattle out in fields and know that they have heavier coats and get use to the cold.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Lots of phlegm and coughing. My voice has a nice 'timbre'!
> Thanks for asking, Kitty.♥


Ah yes, the sexy cough voice. Know that voice. I once coughed so much ,with one cold that, I lost my voice completely. It came back about 3 weeks later. I couldn't understand why everyone kept telling me they liked me better that way. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Their response is always, "that's just Joe, he's harmless". Just because he pretends to be VP doesn't mean he has the right to touch other people's children. Or to kiss them, EWWWWWWW.


I'm just as creeped out at her loved ones standing there and letting her go thru this. Wasn't there an adult in that group of family members. Someone with an inch of respect to just whisper in Bidens ear to step away from the girl NOW.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you really think she is going to read it??
> 
> Seems to me she is to wrap up in angry towards us she just wants to prove anything that is said on here is wrong.


The thing is she never proves anything, just spews. She's as reliable as Old Faithful.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Ah yes, the sexy cough voice. Know that voice. I once coughed so much ,with one cold that, I lost my voice completely. It came back about 3 weeks later. I couldn't understand why everyone kept telling me they liked me better that way. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I'm just as creeped out at her loved ones standing there and letting her go thru this. Wasn't there an adult in that group of family members. Someone with an inch of respect to just whisper in Bidens ear to step away from the girl NOW.


Biden does this all the time. It doesn't appear that anyone has said anything to him in the last 6 years. If they have, maybe Biden just doesn't care. Being "Uncle Joe or Grampa Joe" just doesn't cut it. It's sleazy. The first time I took notice of Biden doing this was when Obama was signing the ACA. Biden had his hands on the little boy watching the signing. The child did not look happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ah yes, the sexy cough voice. Know that voice. I once coughed so much ,with one cold that, I lost my voice completely. It came back about 3 weeks later. I couldn't understand why everyone kept telling me they liked me better that way. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh now that is not nice but it is funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Biden does this all the time. It doesn't appear that anyone has said anything to him in the last 6 years. If they have, maybe Biden just doesn't care. Being "Uncle Joe or Grampa Joe" just doesn't cut it. It's sleazy. The first time I took notice of Biden doing this was when Obama was signing the ACA. Biden had his hands on the little boy watching the signing. The child did not look happy.


Would any of us be happy to have him even near us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The thing is she never proves anything, just spews. She's as reliable as Old Faithful.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gili how do you keep the animals warm. Do you keep them inside. What do you do about their water when it is this cold. Just want to know, as I see cattle out in fields and know that they have heavier coats and get use to the cold.


Part of the barn has a large room with an opening, the opening faces south east ( storms and high winds never come from that direction.) Concrete floor with a large bed of straw for their napping pleasure. When it gets really cold and a storm is coming I put them in the barn. The horse has a stall and the donkey just finds him a place to curl up. I have a water trough that plugs in and keeps the water from freezing. They don't like to be in lockdown in the barn, and they do like the cold weather. They don't like the high winds.
A lot of work. Most people take care of their animals needs, but not all, and that's a shameful act.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Part of the barn has a large room with an opening, the opening faces south east ( storms and high winds never come from that direction.) Concrete floor with a large bed of straw for their napping pleasure. When it gets really cold and a storm is coming I put them in the barn. The horse has a stall and the donkey just finds him a place to curl up. I have a water trough that plugs in and keeps the water from freezing. They don't like to be in lockdown in the barn, and they do like the cold weather. They don't like the high winds.
> A lot of work. Most people take care of their animals needs, but not all, and that's a shameful act.


Thanks I have always wondered how one take care of animals in the cold. But did not know that the only thing that really bothers them where high winds. Your barn sounds like a place where they would feel safe when it is needed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so true. The evilness is the signs that Jesus is coming soon. Yes Lord Jesus come quickly. Matthew 24 .


Hope so, so much.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ah yes, the sexy cough voice. Know that voice. I once coughed so much ,with one cold that, I lost my voice completely. It came back about 3 weeks later. I couldn't understand why everyone kept telling me they liked me better that way. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes, I know what you mean. I like my 'new' voice better too!  Don't have to raise it so much to be heard. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Progressives seek anarchy as do Islamists, but for different purposes. The French prosecutor has attributed the killing of 10 journalists, two policemen, and the injury of 11 to al Qaeda because the attackers claimed they were doing it to vindicate Mohammed. Paris officials say it was an attack on democracy. Well yeah! Islamists don't believe in democracy. The terrorists are theists. The Quran preaches violence, preaches death to infidels, and so did the attackers in Paris. Muslims are dangerous to democracies. I say get rid of these people. Eventually, we will need to, but I fear the stupidity of our leaders and progressives will delay sanity.


The progressive left leadership in this country has a relationship with the Islamic Brotherhood, financial support, etc. . Perhaps it is a question of who can out-manipulate whom?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is an Islamist sympathizer. Doubt she's read the Quran or knows much about Mohammed. It would be an eye-opener.


She will probably love sharia law! :evil: :thumbdown: 
Talk about an eye opener!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Gerslay and Jokim, Hope you are on the mend, I didn't get a flu shot this year, now that they have reworked the shot to include the strain of flu that is going around I might get one.I'm just feeling unsure about it, when I make up my mind it could be too late.


Just make sure you wear your face mask, Gali, when opening my posts.   :XD: :thumbup: 
Even though we, at my house, all received the flu shot, we're still sick with cough and congestion.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Biden does this all the time. It doesn't appear that anyone has said anything to him in the last 6 years. If they have, maybe Biden just doesn't care. Being "Uncle Joe or Grampa Joe" just doesn't cut it. It's sleazy. The first time I took notice of Biden doing this was when Obama was signing the ACA. Biden had his hands on the little boy watching the signing. The child did not look happy.


Old Joe is a very useful diversion at times. :wink:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you really think she is going to read it??
> 
> Seems to me she is to wrap up in angry towards us she just wants to prove anything that is said on here is wrong.


theyarnlady
slow but you are getting a little smarter at last. You are right, youtube is never on my list to gather information. Faux entertainment has been bad but youtube is worse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your name is certainly truth in advertising.



Knit crazy said:


> Journalists killed in Paris by Islamists! When will rational people send all Islamists home? Every civilized country needs to obliterate all mosques, gather all Muslims and send them back to Arabic countries and poverty. They are barbarians. Why do we allow barbarians in civilized countries? Wall them into their homeland, let them kill each other off and die by their swords. ISIS is the Muslim faith. Get rid of one, and you get rid of the other.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't mean to confuse rhetoric with action, but where is the homeland all Muslims should be deported to? Is their religious faith enough of a crime to deport them? Do anyone think this will make our (?) life easier?

Do you all feel this way or just a few? Just ordering supplies for Knut Bin.

Have a nice day.



Knit crazy said:


> Progressives are just stupid. Who do they think the Islamists will kill first? First, it will be gays, then the Christians and Jews. The Islamists' goals are not progressive. Islamists subjugate women, believing in sex slaves and female circumcision. Progressives will die as quickly as Christians at the Islamist's hands. The attack in Paris is more than an attack on journalists. It is an attack on all civilized people. These people are brutal, crazed killers. There is no rationalizing with them and all attempts to civilize them will fail. We will fight them now or later, when the numbers are greater.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The progressive left leadership in this country has a relationship with the Islamic Brotherhood, financial support, etc. . Perhaps it is a question of who can out-manipulate whom?


WHAT??? Where on earth do you get your information?

Oh, I'm sorry, you don't have information; you just have a guess by some RWNs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are aware that other major religions have attacked others. The Salem Witch trials. Spanish Inquisition. And others of course. My question is, with the benefit of hindsight, don't these campaigns seem.......idiotic?



Knit crazy said:


> Progressives seek anarchy as do Islamists, but for different purposes. The French prosecutor has attributed the killing of 10 journalists, two policemen, and the injury of 11 to al Qaeda because the attackers claimed they were doing it to vindicate Mohammed. Paris officials say it was an attack on democracy. Well yeah! Islamists don't believe in democracy. The terrorists are theists. The Quran preaches violence, preaches death to infidels, and so did the attackers in Paris. Muslims are dangerous to democracies. I say get rid of these people. Eventually, we will need to, but I fear the stupidity of our leaders and progressives will delay sanity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't you inform us of what you've read in the Koran? How have you come to your conclusions?



Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is an Islamist sympathizer. Doubt she's read the Quran or knows much about Mohammed. It would be an eye-opener.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just make sure you wear your face mask, Gali, when opening my posts.   :XD: :thumbup:
> Even though we, at my house, all received the flu shot, we're still sick with cough and congestion.


Yes watch out for the cooties. They are all thru KP right now. :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckstable and Dame, How bout you two lonely gals pick up your big thick tails and slither on up to the nurses station, they may play a game of "Old Maid" with you or something.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's see. You read my reasonable questions and can't think of a better response than this.



galinipper said:


> Huckstable and Dame, How bout you two lonely gals pick up your big thick tails and slither on up to the nurses station, they may play a game of "Old Maid" with you or something.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> You are aware that other major religions have attacked others. The Salem Witch trials. Spanish Inquisition. And others of course. My question is, with the benefit of hindsight, don't these campaigns seem.......idiotic?


Are you really standing with Islamic terrorists? You are such a fool. It is always right and smart to stand on the side of civilization and nothing in the Muslim faith is civilized. It is barbarism that began in the 6th century AD and hasn't progressed. You are as cowardly as the crazy men who killed journalists because of a satirical cartoon. Their goal is to stop free speech. Is that your goal too? Is that why you are here?

Je suis Charlie!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

damemary said:


> Let's see. You read my reasonable questions and can't think of a better response than this.


Let's see, I did not read a reasonable question from you and if I had... I choose when, what, where and who I respond to. I did have a better response but it is against KP rules. You just can't unread what you already read.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you really standing with Islamic terrorists? You are such a fool. It is always right and smart to stand on the side of civilization and nothing in the Muslim faith is civilized. It is barbarism that began in the 6th century AD and hasn't progressed. You are as cowardly as the crazy men who killed journalists because of a satirical cartoon. Their goal is to stop free speech. Is that your goal too? Is that why you are here?
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


That's exactly why they are here. To oppress anything and anybody that does not believe the same as them. oppressists filled with revenge.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Talk Later


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes watch out for the cooties. They are all thru KP right now. :shock:


 :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you really standing with Islamic terrorists? You are such a fool. It is always right and smart to stand on the side of civilization and nothing in the Muslim faith is civilized. It is barbarism that began in the 6th century AD and hasn't progressed. You are as cowardly as the crazy men who killed journalists because of a satirical cartoon. Their goal is to stop free speech. Is that your goal too? Is that why you are here?
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


True colors, KC. :wink:
Je suis Charlie! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://faithtap.com/420/grandma-witnesses-to-robber/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No dear. I stand for logical thought and reason. I am certainly no one's fool. Anything you say about violence in the Koran can also be said of the Christian Bible. You are generalizing. There are good Muslims and bad Christians, and vice versa. I firmly believe in democracy and free speech. Do you?



Knit crazy said:


> Are you really standing with Islamic terrorists? You are such a fool. It is always right and smart to stand on the side of civilization and nothing in the Muslim faith is civilized. It is barbarism that began in the 6th century AD and hasn't progressed. You are as cowardly as the crazy men who killed journalists because of a satirical cartoon. Their goal is to stop free speech. Is that your goal too? Is that why you are here?
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The Paris authorities say they have identified the terrorists, three brothers who are Muslim. Names were being withheld by the news channel until they are all under arrest. Evidently, the UK and France are highly covered with security cameras. France is really urgently seeking them now and will probably have them soon. An example must be made of them. They need to deport the entire family immediately and retain the brothers for trial and put them to death if possible. If I had the power, I'd deport 44 Muslims, two non-citizen immigrants for every injured or killed person associated with this incident. A strong message must be made. The lesson must be learned in every country that non-citizens are only in a host country at the forbearance of the citizenry. 

Je suis Charlie!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone. 
It`s bitterly cold here today with temps 8F with wind chills bringing us down to -8f. Even colder tonight with temps as low as -20 expected.
Prayers please for my hubby and son who just ventured out in this bitterly cold day so son can pay his Verizon bill. Why he can`t wait til the weekend is beyond me. I begged him to wait but he wouldn`t listen.
Hubby has already called off work tomorrow morning.

Je Suis Charlie.Je tiens a vous envoyer des prieres &#9829;


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Paris authorities say they have identified the terrorists, three brothers who are Muslim. Names were being withheld by the news channel until they are all under arrest. Evidently, the UK and France are highly covered with security cameras. France is really urgently seeking them now and will probably have them soon. An example must be made of them. They need to deport the entire family immediately and retain the brothers for trial and put them to death if possible. If I had the power, I'd deport 44 Muslims, two non-citizen immigrants for every injured or killed person associated with this incident. A strong message must be made. The lesson must be learned in every country that non-citizens are only in a host country at the forbearance of the citizenry.
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


And now 'crazy' is going to tell the French and British how to run their countries too. Read your Koran lady and your Bible then come back and tell us what both of them say should be done in these situations. It will knock your socks off. I am waiting......


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> No dear. I stand for logical thought and reason. I am certainly no one's fool. Anything you say about violence in the Koran can also be said of the Christian Bible. You are generalizing. There are good Muslims and bad Christians, and vice versa. I firmly believe in democracy and free speech. Do you?


You don't know enough about Christianity to discuss it. You need to actually read the Bible. It wouldn't hurt to read the Quran either to see if you believe what it preaches. You are an empty head with no will to ever be anything else.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Progressives seek anarchy as do Islamists, but for different purposes. The French prosecutor has attributed the killing of 10 journalists, two policemen, and the injury of 11 to al Qaeda because the attackers claimed they were doing it to vindicate Mohammed. Paris officials say it was an attack on democracy. Well yeah! Islamists don't believe in democracy. The terrorists are theists. The Quran preaches violence, preaches death to infidels, and so did the attackers in Paris. Muslims are dangerous to democracies. I say get rid of these people. Eventually, we will need to, but I fear the stupidity of our leaders and progressives will delay sanity.


Responsibility for the attacks has been taken by a group in Yemen. Clearly you know nothing about progressives, only perhaps to spell the word correctly.

The Quran DOES NOT preach violence. Seeing as though you're so sure of yourself, present some evidence.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> It`s bitterly cold here today with temps 8F with wind chills bringing us down to -8f. Even colder tonight with temps as low as -20 expected.
> Prayers please for my hubby and son who just ventured out in this bitterly cold day so son can pay his Verizon bill. Why he can`t wait til the weekend is beyond me. I begged him to wait but he wouldn`t listen.
> Hubby has already called off work tomorrow morning.
> ...


Nice to see you're back, WendyBee. Missed you last couple of days. Yes, it is going to be very cold tonight. Prayers for your DH and DS that they return safely. Have my fingers crossed about your water pipes.♥♥♥
Je suis Charlie!♥


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is an Islamist sympathizer. Doubt she's read the Quran or knows much about Mohammed. It would be an eye-opener.


Oh, and you have read the Quran? Yeah, right.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Paris authorities say they have identified the terrorists, three brothers who are Muslim. Names were being withheld by the news channel until they are all under arrest. Evidently, the UK and France are highly covered with security cameras. France is really urgently seeking them now and will probably have them soon. An example must be made of them. They need to deport the entire family immediately and retain the brothers for trial and put them to death if possible. If I had the power, I'd deport 44 Muslims, two non-citizen immigrants for every injured or killed person associated with this incident. A strong message must be made. The lesson must be learned in every country that non-citizens are only in a host country at the forbearance of the citizenry.
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


Good advice, KC, but it will not be followed. They're too pc to really take care of this problem.
Je suis Charlie!♥♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Jokim &#9829;

Je suis Charlie &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> It`s bitterly cold here today with temps 8F with wind chills bringing us down to -8f. Even colder tonight with temps as low as -20 expected.
> Prayers please for my hubby and son who just ventured out in this bitterly cold day so son can pay his Verizon bill. Why he can`t wait til the weekend is beyond me. I begged him to wait but he wouldn`t listen.
> Hubby has already called off work tomorrow morning.
> ...


Lord Jesus I ask you to watch over WeBee's family on the way to pay bills. I ask in the Name of Jesus for their protection.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you really standing with Islamic terrorists? You are such a fool. It is always right and smart to stand on the side of civilization and nothing in the Muslim faith is civilized. It is barbarism that began in the 6th century AD and hasn't progressed. You are as cowardly as the crazy men who killed journalists because of a satirical cartoon. Their goal is to stop free speech. Is that your goal too? Is that why you are here?
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


Islam is not solely associated with terrorism just as Christianity is not but there are barbarians from both camps so quit your hypocrisy.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The Paris authorities say they have identified the terrorists, three brothers who are Muslim. Names were being withheld by the news channel until they are all under arrest. Evidently, the UK and France are highly covered with security cameras. France is really urgently seeking them now and will probably have them soon. An example must be made of them. They need to deport the entire family immediately and retain the brothers for trial and put them to death if possible. If I had the power, I'd deport 44 Muslims, two non-citizen immigrants for every injured or killed person associated with this incident. A strong message must be made. The lesson must be learned in every country that non-citizens are only in a host country at the forbearance of the citizenry.
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


Thank goodness you do not and ever will have a voice in any kind of leadership.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you taken a college theology class and 12 years of religious instruction? I have. So that equals an 'empty head' to you? Odd.



Knit crazy said:


> You don't know enough about Christianity to discuss it. You need to actually read the Bible. It wouldn't hurt to read the Quran either to see if you believe what it preaches. You are an empty head with no will to ever be anything else.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what happens when your mind snaps shut.



Wombatnomore said:


> Islam is not solely associated with terrorism just as Christianity is not but there are barbarians from both camps so quit your hypocrisy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

France is a hotbed of terrorists and anti-semitism. For about a decade now, French Jews have been buying real estate in Israel just in case. Yet not all Muslims are monsters and the thought of following KC's ideas of killing them brings chills to my body since that was a Nazi tactic. But I still welcome your support of Israel and your destain for the criminal elements in Islama- Land.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lord Jesus I ask you to watch over WeBee's family on the way to pay bills. I ask in the Name of Jesus for their protection.


Amen...♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The snow mobiles are out tonight. We have a couple, but I haven't rode in a few years. As I got older I aquired a little fear for speed. Maybe I'll out grow that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The snow mobiles are out tonight. We have a couple, but I haven't rode in a few years. As I got older I aquired a little fear for speed. Maybe I'll out grow that.


It's a bit chilly for snowmobiling isn't it? Always wanted to try it, never did.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Wendy, are you making many pies, cobblers and or jelly with all the BB you picked this past summer?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It's a bit chilly for snowmobiling isn't it? Always wanted to try it, never did.


It is down to 7 right now, when you have a full suit on and helmet, the motor is in front of SM, it hard to believe but you are totally warm. makes for a great time.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

happy fingers I guess


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I imagine snow is effecting my hughesnet dish. everything loading slow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It is down to 7 right now, when you have a full suit on and helmet, the motor is in front of SM, it hard to believe but you are totally warm. makes for a great time.


Yes, forgot the gear one wears snowmobiling is very insulatinf. Love winter and winter sports but haven't enjoyed them for a while. GKs love to toboggan. So we do a little with them.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, forgot the gear one wears snowmobiling is very insulatinf. Love winter and winter sports but haven't enjoyed them for a while. GKs love to toboggan. So we do a little with them.


that is fun, but I do hate to get cold. 
Signing off for the night. 
Tomorrow is a new day.
peaceful beginnings


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh, and you have read the Quran? Yeah, right.


Studied it in college. I thought you perhaps were Muslim, but you haven't read it, I see.

To my Christian and Jewish friends, I apologize for posting this filth, but believe me there is greater filth in the Quran.

There are 109 verses in the Quran calling for violence. Then, you must consider that what Muslims are taught is that the Quran tells believers that Mohammed's life is their highest ambition. MOHAMMED WAS A TERRORIST! That is how he gained wealth. He was born a pagan worshiping Baal. He married a woman 20 years his senior because she was moderately well-off. He was born to poverty. She was barren, but his way up in the world. Her family were traders. He was usually drunk and used drugs. During his drug trip, he had a vision that took the Jewish and Christian traditions and twisted them. He couldn't get converts at first, because no one respected him. So he became a trader. On trading caravans, he began taking captives, beheading some, ransoming others, taking sex slaves and additional wives. So, he became wealthy. He also demanded that captives convert to his new religion or be beheaded. Sounds like ISIS's tactics to me.

Here's some quotes:

Quran (2:191-193) - "And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah [disbelief] is worse than killing...
but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun (the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)" (Translation is from the Noble Quran) The historical context of this passage is not defensive warfare, since Muhammad and his Muslims had just relocated to Medina and were not under attack by their Meccan adversaries. In fact, the verses urge offensive warfare, in that Muslims are to drive Meccans out of their own city (which they later did). The use of the word "persecution" by some Muslim translators is thus disingenuous (the actual Muslim words for persecution - "idtihad" - and oppression - a variation of "z-l-m" - do not appear in the verse). The actual Arabic comes from "fitna" which can mean disbelief, or the disorder that results from unbelief or temptation. Taken as a whole, the context makes clear that violence is being authorized until "religion is for Allah" - ie. unbelievers desist in their unbelief.

Quran (2:244) - "Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."

Quran (2:216) - "Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not." Not only does this verse establish that violence can be virtuous, but it also contradicts the myth that fighting is intended only in self-defense, since the audience was obviously not under attack at the time. From the Hadith, we know that this verse was narrated at a time that Muhammad was actually trying to motivate his people into raiding merchant caravans for loot.

Quran (3:56) - "As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."

Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority". This speaks directly of polytheists, yet it also includes Christians, since they believe in the Trinity (ie. what Muhammad incorrectly believed to be 'joining companions to Allah').

Quran (4:74) - "Let those fight in the way of Allah who sell the life of this world for the other. Whoso fighteth in the way of Allah, be he slain or be he victorious, on him We shall bestow a vast reward." The martyrs of Islam are unlike the early Christians, who were led meekly to the slaughter. These Muslims are killed in battle as they attempt to inflict death and destruction for the cause of Allah. This is the theological basis for today's suicide bombers.

Quran (4:76) - "Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah"

Quran (4:89) - "They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."

Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-" This passage criticizes "peaceful" Muslims who do not join in the violence, letting them know that they are less worthy in Allah's eyes. It also demolishes the modern myth that "Jihad" doesn't mean holy war in the Quran, but rather a spiritual struggle. Not only is the Arabic word used in this passage, but it is clearly not referring to anything spiritual, since the physically disabled are given exemption. (The Hadith reveals the context of the passage to be in response to a blind man's protest that he is unable to engage in Jihad and this is reflected in other translations of the verse).

Quran (4:104) - "And be not weak hearted in pursuit of the enemy; if you suffer pain, then surely they (too) suffer pain as you suffer pain..." Is pursuing an injured and retreating enemy really an act of self-defense?

Quran (5:33) - "The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His messenger and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement"

Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.

Quran (8:15) - "O ye who believe! When ye meet those who disbelieve in battle, turn not your backs to them. (16)Whoso on that day turneth his back to them, unless maneuvering for battle or intent to join a company, he truly hath incurred wrath from Allah, and his habitation will be hell, a hapless journey's end."

Quran (8:39) - "And fight with them until there is no more fitna (disorder, unbelief) and religion should be only for Allah" Some translations interpret "fitna" as "persecution", but the traditional understanding of this word is not supported by the historical context (See notes for 2:193). The Meccans were simply refusing Muhammad access to their city during Haj. Other Muslims were allowed to travel there - just not as an armed group, since Muhammad had declared war on Mecca prior to his eviction. The Meccans were also acting in defense of their religion, since it was Muhammad's intention to destroy their idols and establish Islam by force (which he later did). Hence the critical part of this verse is to fight until "religion is only for Allah", meaning that the true justification of violence was the unbelief of the opposition. According to the Sira (Ibn Ishaq/Hisham 324) Muhammad further explains that "Allah must have no rivals."

Quran (8:57) - "If thou comest on them in the war, deal with them so as to strike fear in those who are behind them, that haply they may remember."

Quran (8:67) - "It is not for a Prophet that he should have prisoners of war until he had made a great slaughter in the land..."

Quran (8:59-60) - "And let not those who disbelieve suppose that they can outstrip (Allah's Purpose). Lo! they cannot escape. Make ready for them all thou canst of (armed) force and of horses tethered, that thereby ye may dismay the enemy of Allah and your enemy."

Quran (8:65) - "O Prophet, exhort the believers to fight..."

Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them." According to this verse, the best way of staying safe from Muslim violence is to convert to Islam (prayer (salat) and the poor tax (zakat) are among the religion's Five Pillars). This popular claim that the Quran only inspires violence within the context of self-defense is seriously challenged by this passage as well, since the Muslims to whom it was written were obviously not under attack. Had they been, then there would have been no waiting period (earlier verses make it a duty for Muslims to fight in self-defense, even during the sacred months). The historical context is Mecca after the idolaters were subjugated by Muhammad and posed no threat. Once the Muslims had the power, they violently evicted those unbelievers who would not convert.

Quran (9:14) - "Fight against them so that Allah will punish them by your hands and disgrace them and give you victory over them and heal the breasts of a believing people." Humiliating and hurting non-believers not only has the blessing of Allah, but it is ordered as a means of carrying out his punishment and even "healing" the hearts of Muslims.

Quran (9:20) - "Those who believe, and have left their homes and striven with their wealth and their lives in Allah's way are of much greater worth in Allah's sight. These are they who are triumphant." The Arabic word interpreted as "striving" in this verse is the same root as "Jihad". The context is obviously holy war.

Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." "People of the Book" refers to Christians and Jews. According to this verse, they are to be violently subjugated, with the sole justification being their religious status. This was one of the final "revelations" from Allah and it set in motion the tenacious military expansion, in which Muhammad's companions managed to conquer two-thirds of the Christian world in the next 100 years. Islam is intended to dominate all other people and faiths.

Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!"

Quran (9:38-39) - "O ye who believe! what is the matter with you, that, when ye are asked to go forth in the cause of Allah, ye cling heavily to the earth? Do ye prefer the life of this world to the Hereafter? But little is the comfort of this life, as compared with the Hereafter. Unless ye go forth, He will punish you with a grievous penalty, and put others in your place." This is a warning to those who refuse to fight, that they will be punished with Hell.

Quran (9:41) - "Go forth, light-armed and heavy-armed, and strive with your wealth and your lives in the way of Allah! That is best for you if ye but knew." See also the verse that follows (9:42) - "If there had been immediate gain (in sight), and the journey easy, they would (all) without doubt have followed thee, but the distance was long, (and weighed) on them" This contradicts the myth that Muslims are to fight only in self-defense, since the wording implies that battle will be waged a long distance from home (in another country and on Christian soil, in this case, according to the historians).

Quran (9:73) - "O Prophet! strive hard against the unbelievers and the hypocrites and be unyielding to them; and their abode is hell, and evil is the destination." Dehumanizing those who reject Islam, by reminding Muslims that unbelievers are merely firewood for Hell, makes it easier to justify slaughter. It also explains why today's devout Muslims have little regard for those outside the faith.

Quran (9:88) - "But the Messenger, and those who believe with him, strive and fight with their wealth and their persons: for them are (all) good things: and it is they who will prosper."

Quran (9:111) - "Allah hath purchased of the believers their persons and their goods; for theirs (in return) is the garden (of Paradise): they fight in His cause, and slay and are slain: a promise binding on Him in truth, through the Law, the Gospel, and the Quran: and who is more faithful to his covenant than Allah? then rejoice in the bargain which ye have concluded: that is the achievement supreme." How does the Quran define a true believer?

Quran (9:123) - "O you who believe! fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you and let them find in you hardness."

Quran (17:16) - "And when We wish to destroy a town, We send Our commandment to the people of it who lead easy lives, but they transgress therein; thus the word proves true against it, so We destroy it with utter destruction." Note that the crime is moral transgression, and the punishment is "utter destruction." (Before ordering the 9/11 attacks, Osama bin Laden first issued Americans an invitation to Islam).

Quran (18:65-81) - This parable lays the theological groundwork for honor killings, in which a family member is murdered because they brought shame to the family, either through apostasy or perceived moral indiscretion. The story (which is not found in any Jewish or Christian source) tells of Moses encountering a man with "special knowledge" who does things which don't seem to make sense on the surface, but are then justified according to later explanation. One such action is to murder a youth for no apparent reason (74). However, the wise man later explains that it was feared that the boy would "grieve" his parents by "disobedience and ingratitude." He was killed so that Allah could provide them a 'better' son. (Note: This is one reason why honor killing is sanctioned by Sharia. Reliance of the Traveler (Umdat al-Saliq) says that punishment for murder is not applicable when a parent or grandparent kills their offspring (o.1.1-2).)

Quran (21:44) - "We gave the good things of this life to these men and their fathers until the period grew long for them; See they not that We gradually reduce the land (in their control) from its outlying borders? Is it then they who will win?"

Quran (25:52) - "Therefore listen not to the Unbelievers, but strive against them with the utmost strenuousness..." "Strive against" is Jihad - obviously not in the personal context. It's also significant to point out that this is a Meccan verse.

Quran (33:60-62) - "If the hypocrites, and those in whose hearts is a disease, and the alarmists in the city do not cease, We verily shall urge thee on against them, then they will be your neighbors in it but a little while. Accursed, they will be seized wherever found and slain with a (fierce) slaughter." This passage sanctions the slaughter (rendered "merciless" and "horrible murder" in other translations) against three groups: Hypocrites (Muslims who refuse to "fight in the way of Allah" (3:167) and hence don't act as Muslims should), those with "diseased hearts" (which include Jews and Christians 5:51-52), and "alarmists" or "agitators who include those who merely speak out against Islam, according to Muhammad's biographers. It is worth noting that the victims are to be sought out by Muslims, which is what today's terrorists do. If this passage is meant merely to apply to the city of Medina, then it is unclear why it is included in Allah's eternal word to Muslim generations.

Quran (47:3-4) - "Those who disbelieve follow falsehood, while those who believe follow the truth from their Lord... So, when you meet (in fight Jihad in Allah's Cause), those who disbelieve smite at their necks till when you have killed and wounded many of them, then bind a bond firmly (on them, i.e. take them as captives)... If it had been Allah's Will, He Himself could certainly have punished them (without you). But (He lets you fight), in order to test you, some with others. But those who are killed in the Way of Allah, He will never let their deeds be lost." Those who reject Allah are to be killed in Jihad. The wounded are to be held captive for ransom. The only reason Allah doesn't do the dirty work himself is to to test the faithfulness of Muslims. Those who kill pass the test.

Quran (47:35) - "Be not weary and faint-hearted, crying for peace, when ye should be uppermost (Shakir: "have the upper hand") for Allah is with you,"

Quran (48:17) - "There is no blame for the blind, nor is there blame for the lame, nor is there blame for the sick (that they go not forth to war). And whoso obeyeth Allah and His messenger, He will make him enter Gardens underneath which rivers flow; and whoso turneth back, him will He punish with a painful doom." Contemporary apologists sometimes claim that Jihad means 'spiritual struggle.' Is so, then why are the blind, lame and sick exempted? This verse also says that those who do not fight will suffer torment in hell.

The Quran:
Quran (2:191-193) - "And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah [disbelief] is worse than killing...
but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun (the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)" (Translation is from the Noble Quran) The historical context of this passage is not defensive warfare, since Muhammad and his Muslims had just relocated to Medina and were not under attack by their Meccan adversaries. In fact, the verses urge offensive warfare, in that Muslims are to drive Meccans out of their own city (which they later did). The use of the word "persecution" by some Muslim translators is thus disingenuous (the actual Muslim words for persecution - "idtihad" - and oppression - a variation of "z-l-m" - do not appear in the verse). The actual Arabic comes from "fitna" which can mean disbelief, or the disorder that results from unbelief or temptation. Taken as a whole, the context makes clear that violence is being authorized until "religion is for Allah" - ie. unbelievers desist in their unbelief.

Quran (2:244) - "Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."

Quran (2:216) - "Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not." Not only does this verse establish that violence can be virtuous, but it also contradicts the myth that fighting is intended only in self-defense, since the audience was obviously not under attack at the time. From the Hadith, we know that this verse was narrated at a time that Muhammad was actually trying to motivate his people into raiding merchant caravans for loot.

Quran (3:56) - "As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."

Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority". This speaks directly of polytheists, yet it also includes Christians, since they believe in the Trinity (ie. what Muhammad incorrectly believed to be 'joining companions to Allah').

Quran (4:74) - "Let those fight in the way of Allah who sell the life of this world for the other. Whoso fighteth in the way of Allah, be he slain or be he victorious, on him We shall bestow a vast reward." The martyrs of Islam are unlike the early Christians, who were led meekly to the slaughter. These Muslims are killed in battle as they attempt to inflict death and destruction for the cause of Allah. This is the theological basis for today's suicide bombers.

Quran (4:76) - "Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah"

Quran (4:89) - "They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."

Quran (4:95) - "Not equal are those believers who sit (at home) and receive no hurt, and those who strive and fight in the cause of Allah with their goods and their persons. Allah hath granted a grade higher to those who strive and fight with their goods and persons than to those who sit (at home). Unto all (in Faith) Hath Allah promised good: But those who strive and fight Hath He distinguished above those who sit (at home) by a special reward,-" This passage criticizes "peaceful" Muslims who do not join in the violence, letting them know that they are less worthy in Allah's eyes. It also demolishes the modern myth that "Jihad" doesn't mean holy war in the Quran, but rather a spiritual struggle. Not only is the Arabic word used in this passage, but it is clearly not referring to anything spiritual, since the physically disabled are given exemption. (The Hadith reveals the context of the passage to be in response to a blind man's protest that he is unable to engage in Jihad and this is reflected in other translations of the verse).

Quran (4:104) - "And be not weak hearted in pursuit of the enemy; if you suffer pain, then surely they (too) suffer pain as you suffer pain..." Is pursuing an injured and retreating enemy really an act of self-defense?

Quran (5:33) - "The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His messenger and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement"

Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them" No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle.

Quran (8:15) - "O ye who believe! When ye meet those who disbelieve in battle, turn not your backs to them. (16)Whoso on that day turneth his back to them, unless maneuvering for battle or intent to join a company, he truly hath incurred wrath from Allah, and his habitation will be hell, a hapless journey's end."

Quran (8:39) - "And fight with them until there is no more fitna (disorder, unbelief) and religion should be only for Allah" Some translations interpret "fitna" as "persecution", but the traditional understanding of this word is not supported by the historical context (See notes for 2:193). The Meccans were simply refusing Muhammad access to their city during Haj. Other Muslims were allowed to travel there - just not as an armed group, since Muhammad had declared war on Mecca prior to his eviction. The Meccans were also acting in defense of their religion, since it was Muhammad's intention to destroy their idols and establish Islam by force (which he later did). Hence the critical part of this verse is to fight until "religion is only for Allah", meaning that the true justification of violence was the unbelief of the opposition. According to the Sira (Ibn Ishaq/Hisham 324) Muhammad further explains that "Allah must have no rivals."

Quran (8:57) - "If thou comest on them in the war, deal with them so as to strike fear in those who are behind them, that haply they may remember."

Quran (8:67) - "It is not for a Prophet that he should have prisoners of war until he had made a great slaughter in the land..."

Quran (8:59-60) - "And let not those who disbelieve suppose that they can outstrip (Allah's Purpose). Lo! they cannot escape. Make ready for them all thou canst of (armed) force and of horses tethered, that thereby ye may dismay the enemy of Allah and your enemy."

Quran (8:65) - "O Prophet, exhort the believers to fight..."

Quran (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them." According to this verse, the best way of staying safe from Muslim violence is to convert to Islam (prayer (salat) and the poor tax (zakat) are among the religion's Five Pillars). This popular claim that the Quran only inspires violence within the context of self-defense is seriously challenged by this passage as well, since the Muslims to whom it was written were obviously not under attack. Had they been, then there would have been no waiting period (earlier verses make it a duty for Muslims to fight in self-defense, even during the sacred months). The historical context is Mecca after the idolaters were subjugated by Muhammad and posed no threat. Once the Muslims had the power, they violently evicted those unbelievers who would not convert.

Quran (9:14) - "Fight against them so that Allah will punish them by your hands and disgrace them and give you victory over them and heal the breasts of a believing people." Humiliating and hurting non-believers not only has the blessing of Allah, but it is ordered as a means of carrying out his punishment and even "healing" the hearts of Muslims.

Quran (9:20) - "Those who believe, and have left their homes and striven with their wealth and their lives in Allah's way are of much greater worth in Allah's sight. These are they who are triumphant." The Arabic word interpreted as "striving" in this verse is the same root as "Jihad". The context is obviously holy war.

Quran (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." "People of the Book" refers to Christians and Jews. According to this verse, they are to be violently subjugated, with the sole justification being their religious status. This was one of the final "revelations" from Allah and it set in motion the tenacious military expansion, in which Muhammad's companions managed to conquer two-thirds of the Christian world in the next 100 years. Islam is intended to dominate all other people and faiths.

Quran (9:30) - "And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away!"

Quran (9:38-39) - "O ye who believe! what is the matter with you, that, when ye are asked to go forth in the cause of Allah, ye cling heavily to the earth? Do ye prefer the life of this world to the Hereafter? But little is the comfort of this life, as compared with the Hereafter. Unless ye go forth, He will punish you with a grievous penalty, and put others in your place." This is a warning to those who refuse to fight, that they will be punished with Hell.

Quran (9:41) - "Go forth, light-armed and heavy-armed, and strive with your wealth and your lives in the way of Allah! That is best for you if ye but knew." See also the verse that follows (9:42) - "If there had been immediate gain (in sight), and the journey easy, they would (all) without doubt have followed thee, but the distance was long, (and weighed) on them" This contradicts the myth that Muslims are to fight only in self-defense, since the wording implies that battle will be waged a long distance from home (in another country and on Christian soil, in this case, according to the historians).

Quran (9:73) - "O Prophet! strive hard against the unbelievers and the hypocrites and be unyielding to them; and their abode is hell, and evil is the destination." Dehumanizing those who reject Islam, by reminding Muslims that unbelievers are merely firewood for Hell, makes it easier to justify slaughter. It also explains why today's devout Muslims have little regard for those outside the faith.

Quran (9:88) - "But the Messenger, and those who believe with him, strive and fight with their wealth and their persons: for them are (all) good things: and it is they who will prosper."

Quran (9:111) - "Allah hath purchased of the believers their persons and their goods; for theirs (in return) is the garden (of Paradise): they fight in His cause, and slay and are slain: a promise binding on Him in truth, through the Law, the Gospel, and the Quran: and who is more faithful to his covenant than Allah? then rejoice in the bargain which ye have concluded: that is the achievement supreme." How does the Quran define a true believer?

Quran (9:123) - "O you who believe! fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you and let them find in you hardness."

Quran (17:16) - "And when We wish to destroy a town, We send Our commandment to the people of it who lead easy lives, but they transgress therein; thus the word proves true against it, so We destroy it with utter destruction." Note that the crime is moral transgression, and the punishment is "utter destruction." (Before ordering the 9/11 attacks, Osama bin Laden first issued Americans an invitation to Islam).

Quran (18:65-81) - This parable lays the theological groundwork for honor killings, in which a family member is murdered because they brought shame to the family, either through apostasy or perceived moral indiscretion. The story (which is not found in any Jewish or Christian source) tells of Moses encountering a man with "special knowledge" who does things which don't seem to make sense on the surface, but are then justified according to later explanation. One such action is to murder a youth for no apparent reason (74). However, the wise man later explains that it was feared that the boy would "grieve" his parents by "disobedience and ingratitude." He was killed so that Allah could provide them a 'better' son. (Note: This is one reason why honor killing is sanctioned by Sharia. Reliance of the Traveler (Umdat al-Saliq) says that punishment for murder is not applicable when a parent or grandparent kills their offspring (o.1.1-2).)

Quran (21:44) - "We gave the good things of this life to these men and their fathers until the period grew long for them; See they not that We gradually reduce the land (in their control) from its outlying borders? Is it then they who will win?"

Quran (25:52) - "Therefore listen not to the Unbelievers, but strive against them with the utmost strenuousness..." "Strive against" is Jihad - obviously not in the personal context. It's also significant to point out that this is a Meccan verse.

Quran (33:60-62) - "If the hypocrites, and those in whose hearts is a disease, and the alarmists in the city do not cease, We verily shall urge thee on against them, then they will be your neighbors in it but a little while. Accursed, they will be seized wherever found and slain with a (fierce) slaughter." This passage sanctions the slaughter (rendered "merciless" and "horrible murder" in other translations) against three groups: Hypocrites (Muslims who refuse to "fight in the way of Allah" (3:167) and hence don't act as Muslims should), those with "diseased hearts" (which include Jews and Christians 5:51-52), and "alarmists" or "agitators who include those who merely speak out against Islam, according to Muhammad's biographers. It is worth noting that the victims are to be sought out by Muslims, which is what today's terrorists do. If this passage is meant merely to apply to the city of Medina, then it is unclear why it is included in Allah's eternal word to Muslim generations.

Quran (47:3-4) - "Those who disbelieve follow falsehood, while those who believe follow the truth from their Lord... So, when you meet (in fight Jihad in Allah's Cause), those who disbelieve smite at their necks till when you have killed and wounded many of them, then bind a bond firmly (on them, i.e. take them as captives)... If it had been Allah's Will, He Himself could certainly have punished them (without you). But (He lets you fight), in order to test you, some with others. But those who are killed in the Way of Allah, He will never let their deeds be lost." Those who reject Allah are to be killed in Jihad. The wounded are to be held captive for ransom. The only reason Allah doesn't do the dirty work himself is to to test the faithfulness of Muslims. Those who kill pass the test.

Quran (47:35) - "Be not weary and faint-hearted, crying for peace, when ye should be uppermost (Shakir: "have the upper hand") for Allah is with you,"

Quran (48:17) - "There is no blame for the blind, nor is there blame for the lame, nor is there blame for the sick (that they go not forth to war). And whoso obeyeth Allah and His messenger, He will make him enter Gardens underneath which rivers flow; and whoso turneth back, him will He punish with a painful doom." Contemporary apologists sometimes claim that Jihad means 'spiritual struggle.' Is so, then why are the blind, lame and sick exempted? This verse also says that those who do not fight will suffer torment in hell.

Quran (48:29) - "Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. And those with him are hard (ruthless) against the disbelievers and merciful among themselves" Islam is not about treating everyone equally. There are two very distinct standards that are applied based on religious status. Also the word used for 'hard' or 'ruthless' in this verse shares the same root as the word translated as 'painful' or severe' in verse 16.

Quran (61:4) - "Surely Allah loves those who fight in His way" Religion of Peace, indeed! The verse explicitly refers to "battle array" meaning that it is speaking of physical conflict. This is followed by (61:9): "He it is who has sent His Messenger (Mohammed) with guidance and the religion of truth (Islam) to make it victorious over all religions even though the infidels may resist." (See next verse, below). Infidels who resist Islamic rule are to be fought.

Quran (61:10-12) - "O You who believe! Shall I guide you to a commerce that will save you from a painful torment. That you believe in Allah and His Messenger (Muhammad ), and that you strive hard and fight in the Cause of Allah with your wealth and your lives, that will be better for you, if you but know! (If you do so) He will forgive you your sins, and admit you into Gardens under which rivers flow, and pleasant dwelling in Gardens of 'Adn - Eternity ['Adn (Edn) Paradise], that is indeed the great success." This verse refers to physical battle in order to make Islam victorious over other religions (see above). It uses the Arabic word, Jihad.

Quran (66:9) - "O Prophet! Strive against the disbelievers and the hypocrites, and be stern with them. Hell will be their home, a hapless journey's end." The root word of "Jihad" is used again here. The context is clearly holy war, and the scope of violence is broadened to include "hypocrites" - those who call themselves Muslims but do not act as such.

From the Hadith:

Bukhari (52:177) - Allah's Apostle said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him."

Bukhari (52:256) - The Prophet... was asked whether it was permissible to attack the pagan warriors at night with the probability of exposing their women and children to danger. The Prophet replied, "They (i.e. women and children) are from them (i.e. pagans)." In this command, Muhammad establishes that it is permissible to kill non-combatants in the process of killing a perceived enemy. This provides justification for the many Islamic terror bombings.

Bukhari (52:65) - The Prophet said, 'He who fights that Allah's Word, Islam, should be superior, fights in Allah's Cause. Muhammad's words are the basis for offensive Jihad - spreading Islam by force. This is how it was understood by his companions, and by the terrorists of today.

Bukhari (52:220) - Allah's Apostle said... 'I have been made victorious with terror'

Abu Dawud (14:2526) - The Prophet (peace_be_upon_him) said: Three things are the roots of faith: to refrain from (killing) a person who utters, "There is no god but Allah" and not to declare him unbeliever whatever sin he commits, and not to excommunicate him from Islam for his any action; and jihad will be performed continuously since the day Allah sent me as a prophet until the day the last member of my community will fight with the Dajjal (Antichrist)

Abu Dawud (14:2527) - The Prophet said: Striving in the path of Allah (jihad) is incumbent on you along with every ruler, whether he is pious or impious

Muslim (1:33) - the Messenger of Allah said: I have been commanded to fight against people till they testify that there is no god but Allah, that Muhammad is the messenger of Allah

Bukhari (8:387) - Allah's Apostle said, "I have been ordered to fight the people till they say: 'None has the right to be worshipped but Allah'. And if they say so, pray like our prayers, face our Qibla and slaughter as we slaughter, then their blood and property will be sacred to us and we will not interfere with them except legally."

Muslim (1:30) - "The Messenger of Allah said: I have been commanded to fight against people so long as they do not declare that there is no god but Allah."

Bukhari (52:73) - "Allah's Apostle said, 'Know that Paradise is under the shades of swords'."

Bukhari (11:626) - [Muhammad said:] "I decided to order a man to lead the prayer and then take a flame to burn all those, who had not left their houses for the prayer, burning them alive inside their homes."

Muslim (1:149) - "Abu Dharr reported: I said: Messenger of Allah, which of the deeds is the best? He (the Holy Prophet) replied: Belief in Allah and Jihad in His cause..."

Muslim (20:4645) - "...He (the Messenger of Allah) did that and said: There is another act which elevates the position of a man in Paradise to a grade one hundred (higher), and the elevation between one grade and the other is equal to the height of the heaven from the earth. He (Abu Sa'id) said: What is that act? He replied: Jihad in the way of Allah! Jihad in the way of Allah!"

Muslim (20:4696) - "the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) said: 'One who died but did not fight in the way of Allah nor did he express any desire (or determination) for Jihad died the death of a hypocrite.'"

Muslim (19:4321-4323) - Three separate hadith in which Muhammad shrugs over the news that innocent children were killed in a raid by his men against unbelievers. His response: "They are of them (meaning the enemy)."

Muslim (19:4294) - "When the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) appointed anyone as leader of an army or detachment he would especially exhort him... He would say: Fight in the name of Allah and in the way of Allah. Fight against those who disbelieve in Allah. Make a holy war... When you meet your enemies who are polytheists, invite them to three courses of action. If they respond to any one of these, you also accept it and withhold yourself from doing them any harm. Invite them to (accept) Islam; if they respond to you, accept it from them and desist from fighting against them... If they refuse to accept Islam, demand from them the Jizya. If they agree to pay, accept it from them and hold off your hands. If they refuse to pay the tax, seek Allah's help and fight them."

Bukhari 1:35 "The person who participates in (Holy Battles) in Allahs cause and nothing compels him do so except belief in Allah and His Apostle, will be recompensed by Allah either with a reward, or booty ( if he survives) or will be admitted to Paradise ( if he is killed)."

Tabari 7:97 The morning after the murder of Ashraf, the Prophet declared, "Kill any Jew who falls under your power." Ashraf was a poet, killed by Muhammad's men because he insulted Islam. Here, Muhammad widens the scope of his orders to kill. An innocent Jewish businessman was then slain by his Muslim partner, merely for being non-Muslim.

Tabari 9:69 "Killing Unbelievers is a small matter to us" The words of Muhammad, prophet of Islam.

Tabari 17:187 "'By God, our religion (din) from which we have departed is better and more correct than that which these people follow. Their religion does not stop them from shedding blood, terrifying the roads, and seizing properties.' And they returned to their former religion." The words of a group of Christians who had converted to Islam, but realized their error after being shocked by the violence and looting committed in the name of Allah. The price of their decision to return to a religion of peace was that the men were beheaded and the woman and children enslaved by the caliph Ali.

Ibn Ishaq/Hisham 484: - Allah said, A prophet must slaughter before collecting captives. A slaughtered enemy is driven from the land. Muhammad, you craved the desires of this world, its goods and the ransom captives would bring. But Allah desires killing them to manifest the religion.

Ibn Ishaq/Hisham 990: - Lest anyone think that cutting off someone's head while screaming 'Allah Akbar!' is a modern creation, here is an account of that very practice under Muhammad, who seems to approve.

Ibn Ishaq/Hisham 992: - "Fight everyone in the way of Allah and kill those who disbelieve in Allah." Muhammad's instructions to his men prior to a military raid.

Saifur Rahman, The Sealed Nectar p.227-228 - "Embrace Islam... If you two accept Islam, you will remain in command of your country; but if your refuse my Call, youve got to remember that all of your possessions are perishable. My horsemen will appropriate your land, and my Prophethood will assume preponderance over your kingship." One of several letters from Muhammad to rulers of other countries. The significance is that the recipients were not making war or threatening Muslims. Their subsequent defeat and subjugation by Muhammad's armies was justified merely on the basis of their unbelief.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> Have you taken a college theology class and 12 years of religious instruction? I have. So that equals an 'empty head' to you? Odd.


You must have flunked. You didn't learn a thing.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Huckstable and Dame, How bout you two lonely gals pick up your big thick tails and slither on up to the nurses station, they may play a game of "Old Maid" with you or something.


Don't think trolls have tails. But they do show up in a cultish pack, because they can't think on their own


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

KC, thanks for the post. I have read the Koran, more than once, and you are exactly correct.

A "good" Muslim believes in the return of the Islamic Caliphate and that entails removing ALL unbelievers whether by conversion or by death. If a Muslim does not follow that line of thinking, or even worse speaks out against that line of thinking then that Muslim is not a "good" Muslim and he/she is deserving of re-education or death. That's why so many moderate Muslims don't speak out; some are simply afraid but most are more than willing to let others do their dirty work.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> KC, thanks for the post. I have read the Koran, more than once, and you are exactly correct.
> 
> A "good" Muslim believes in the return of the Islamic Caliphate and that entails removing ALL unbelievers whether by conversion or by death. If a Muslim does not follow that line of thinking, or even worse speaks out against that line of thinking then that Muslim is not a "good" Muslim and he/she is deserving of re-education or death. That's why so many moderate Muslims don't speak out; some are simply afraid but most are more than willing to let others do their dirty work.


I just heard that the moderate Muslims have spoken against the killers in France.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Don't think trolls have tails. But they do show up in a cultish pack, because they can't think on their own


Wasn't there some kind of 'deal' between the left and the right? Or is it just one-sided...the left gets to break it whenever they see fit but the right gets a barrage attack when they break it.

Typical leftist hypocrisy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Netanyahu-Terrorists-trying-to-destroy-western-civilization-387023


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wasn't there some kind of 'deal' between the left and the right? Or is it just one-sided...the left gets to break it whenever they see fit but the right gets a barrage attack when they break it.
> 
> Typical leftist hypocrisy.


They are incapable of telling the truth, so how can you expect them to be honorable? They take pride in their relentless harming of people's sensibilities and do not care who they hurt or how deeply their actions and words damage their hearts. But as they continue to post here with their relentless attempt at harming innocent women, they show everyone on KP what type of low lifes they really are. They are who they are, sad but true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wasn't there some kind of 'deal' between the left and the right? Or is it just one-sided...the left gets to break it whenever they see fit but the right gets a barrage attack when they break it.
> 
> Typical leftist hypocrisy.


But are you really surprised? :roll:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Netanyahu-Terrorists-trying-to-destroy-western-civilization-387023


Very reliable source and a realistic article. Thanks for posting.

Do sloths have tails?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Very reliable source and a realistic article. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Do sloths have tails?


Don't know, don't care. But as you can prove with returning to D&P, lemmings do.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

_Today's horror is a bitter lesson on the limits of the leftist strategy of appeasement._

*Amir Taheri: Terror in Paris  The Limits of Appeasement.*

http://nypost.com/2015/01/07/terror-in-paris-the-limits-of-appeasement/

PARIS  It was shortly before 11 a.m. Wednesday when a small enclave off one of Paris large boulevards close to the Place de la Bastilles was shaken with bursts of gunfire and cries of Allah is the greatest and The Prophet is avenged.

Within minutes, people who rushed to their windows and balconies to see what was going on realized that the long-threatened jihadi operation against Paris was under way.

The target this time was the weekly Charlie Hebdo, one of the liveliest and, perhaps necessarily, most irreverent satirical journals still attracting a major audience in a Western democracy.

By the end of the operation, carried out by a three-man commando group armed with assault rifles, at least 12 people were dead and six others injured.

Among those killed  its better to say executed  were 10 members of the weeklys editorial staff, including the flower of French political cartoonists: Stephane Charbonnier, alias Charb, Jean Cabut, alias Cabu, Bernard Tignou and the magazines top star, Georges Wolinski.

All had been threatened with death on numerous occasions, especially for drawing and publishing cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad (including one with a bomb hidden in his turban) and for a special issue, renamed Sharia Hebdo for the occasion, with Muhammad as guest editor.

In 2011, Charlie Hebdo was also the only major publication in the West to republish the Danish cartoons of Muhammad that provoked violence in numerous countries.

In 2013, Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius distanced the French government from the weeklys in-your-face criticism of Islamism and Islam and warned Charlie Hebdo not to push provocation too far.

Wednesdays attack must have been carefully planned and based on some inside information. For it came precisely as Charlies weekly editorial meeting was under way with a maximum turnout of writers, cartoonists and editors.

The attack also came only hours after the weeklys new issue went on sale with a cover inspired by a new novel by Michel Houelbeque, which envisions the election of a Muslim as Frances president in 2022.

The government had provided police protection for four of the weeklys key editors. The assassination of three of them on Wednesday suggests the protection may have been more formal than real.

The style of the attack and the getaway, the weapons employed and the safe haven  probably set up in Seine-Saint Denis, a suburb of Paris with a large Muslim population  indicate some input from professional armed bandits who appear to have reached a coordination agreement with jihadists.

Two hours after the attack, President Francois Hollande, accompanied by a raft of high officials, visited the scene of the carnage to recite a cliché-ridden statement about resisting terror and defending freedom of speech.

The problem, however, is that successive French administrations on both left and right have failed to develop a coherent position on terrorism, especially the Islamist variety, let alone forge policies to effectively deal with it.

Since the 1960s, France has been a target for terror attacks by various Palestinian, Algerian and Lebanese groups, as well as others sponsored by the Islamic Republic in Iran or backed by Marxist organizations linked to Cuba and the now-defunct Soviet Union.

All along, French policymakers have been divided between a desire to make a deal with terror groups in the hope of securing immunity and the necessity of fighting them with all it takes.

In the 1970s, France purchased immunity for its civilian aircraft by providing regular unofficial financial contributions to Palestinian groups involved in the business of hijacking.

In the 1980s, Paris bought an end to Tehran-sponsored terror attacks, which had claimed dozens of lives in Paris and other cities, by releasing over a million dollars in frozen Iranian assets.

In the 1990s, Algerian terror groups were bribed into offering immunity to France by a decision to ignore their fundraising and recruiting activities on French territory.

Over the years, successive French governments have also arranged for the payment of ransoms in exchange for the liberation of over 100 French hostages in the Middle East and Africa.

In the context of a so-called Arab Policy, successive administrations have also banked on the illusion that, by casting France as the sole Western friend of the Arab and Muslim masses, they would buy security while also benefiting from business opportunities.

Thus, France was the first Western power to impose a ban on arms exports to Israel, and the first to allow Yasser Arafats Palestine Liberation Organization to open an embassy in its capital.

In 1996, a French refusal to put several organizations including Hezbollah and Hamas on a terrorist list prevented the adoption of a G-7 agreement on 45 measures to combat global terrorism.

In 2003, France did all it could to prevent joint UN action against Iraqi tyrant Saddam Hussein.
Last month, France also stood apart by voting in the UN Security Council for an Arab resolution to recognize the Palestinian Authority as a nation-state without a peace agreement with Israel.

*Wednesdays horror is a bitter lesson on the limits of this strategy of appeasement.*


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They are incapable of telling the truth, so how can you expect them to be honorable? They take pride in their relentless harming of people's sensibilities and do not care who they hurt or how deeply their actions and words damage their hearts. But as they continue to post here with their relentless attempt at harming innocent women, they show everyone on KP what type of low lifes they really are. They are who they are, sad but true.


It is such a joy to have them visit . They do like to do the group thing do they not. :evil:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It's a bit chilly for snowmobiling isn't it? Always wanted to try it, never did.


33 years ago we snowmobiled over 125 miles on a one-way loop in West Yellowstone, Montana. This was the week between Christmas & New Year. The temp was -46F. We were well prepared for the bitter cold - protective clothing, snow boots, face masks, etc. Our DD was with us & she was only 10 years old. My DH then proceeded to ride his snowmobile with a friend to the top of the Continental Divide. The temp there was -90F. So guess the weather & temps we're having now aren't too cold for snowmobiling.
And to top that off, there were hot tubs on our hotel patio & many people were "boiling" themselves in the hot water. Not us! Steam was rising. Believe me, when they came out of the tubs they rushed inside the hotel QUICKLY!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> _Today's horror is a bitter lesson on the limits of the leftist strategy of appeasement._
> 
> *Amir Taheri: Terror in Paris  The Limits of Appeasement.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. It seem some have jump the gun on what was happening. But not to worry I am sure that an excuse will follow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wasn't there some kind of 'deal' between the left and the right? Or is it just one-sided...the left gets to break it whenever they see fit but the right gets a barrage attack when they break it.
> 
> Typical leftist hypocrisy.


But remember I read one of them telling others on KP to visit this site to see what we are doing. Imagine that Hope lots took her up on it. As she must not have gotten the meno that the group of the Witch hunt have come a shore and All can see just what is what and who is who. I think it is called place foot in mouth and bite down.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is such a joy to have them visit . They do like to do the group thing do they not. :evil:


Girlfriend, you crack me up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just heard that the moderate Muslims have spoken against the killers in France.


Self protection?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for your prayers. Hubby and son just arrived home.....frozen but safe.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So sorry I haven`t been around much. I had a real bad cough this past week I couldn`t shake off.
Last night I had a bubble bath so hot that my legs were bright red. I felt so much better afterwards inhaling all that steam.
JeSuisCharlie &#9829;


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But remember I read one of them telling others on KP to visit this site to see what we are doing. Imagine that Hope lots took her up on it. As she must not have gotten the meno that the group of the Witch hunt have come a shore and All can see just what is what and who is who. I think it is called place foot in mouth and bite down.


Ah yes, the nasty hoof n mouth disease!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers. Hubby and son just arrived home.....frozen but safe.


Sorry I did not know but glad to know they are safe at home. This weather is burtal . What is the temp by you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much. I had a real bad cough this past week I couldn't shake off.
> Last night I had a bubble bath so hot that my legs were bright red. I felt so much better afterwards inhaling all that steam.
> JeSuisCharlie ♥


So glad your guys are home and you're feeling better. I think I'll try hot bath spa treatment myself.

JeSuisCharlie ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I imagine snow is effecting my hughesnet dish. everything loading slow.


Gali....just Monday me and hubby were out paying bills. We are at our internet/phone building, and while we were there I asked her if below freezing temperatures would affect our internet speed. The cashier said she didn`t think so, but to call the tech support about it.
For about 12 years we had DirecTV, and bad weather, low clouds always affected the tv viewing - even though customer service denied it. We cancelled May 2012, and I haven`t missed it one bit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much. I had a real bad cough this past week I couldn`t shake off.
> Last night I had a bubble bath so hot that my legs were bright red. I felt so much better afterwards inhaling all that steam.
> JeSuisCharlie ♥


It really must be contagious! Sorry you got our cold. We do spend alot of time together. PTL the men made it home safe. How did your son like his blanket you made him for Christmas?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Ah yes, the nasty hoof n mouth disease!


Yes it is and with the size of the mouth getting hoof my my makes one wonder how many Doctors They will have to see.

Seeing as their hoofers are stuck in such a way that nothing but a crowbar will be able to remove it from siad mouth.

We must all gather kind thoughts as Dr. said it may be all the way back in to their brain cave. Poor dears.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much. I had a real bad cough this past week I couldn`t shake off.
> Last night I had a bubble bath so hot that my legs were bright red. I felt so much better afterwards inhaling all that steam.
> JeSuisCharlie ♥


Oh not another one sick. Hope you are really feeling better.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry I did not know but glad to know they are safe at home. This weather is burtal . What is the temp by you.


The temp outside right now is 7F. The weather inside is 59F. 
We just lost our water a few minutes ago - even though we had the water in the taps on quite a fast trickle. 
The weather is supposed to get warmer by the weekend.
Not complaining though...all things considered what happened today I am very fortunate.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Huckstable and Dame, How bout you two lonely gals pick up your big thick tails and slither on up to the nurses station, they may play a game of "Old Maid" with you or something.


galinipper
joining you? I don't think so. Make the offer again in a couple of decades. On my way out to live it up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It really must be contagious! Sorry you got our cold. We do spend alot of time together. PTL the men made it home safe. How did your son like his blanket you made him for Christmas?


He loved it thanks for asking Bumpy. Well as much as a 20 year old can like anything LOL
He did love the Dr Who wash mitt I made him though. The reason I know is that its always draped over the side of the bathtub - so I know he`s using it lol

#JeSuisCharlie ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The temp outside right now is 7F. The weather inside is 59F.
> We just lost our water a few minutes ago - even though we had the water in the taps on quite a fast trickle.
> The weather is supposed to get warmer by the weekend.
> Not complaining though...all things considered what happened today I am very fortunate.


Oh no not again! Yes we have to see count our blessings.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Hey Wendy, are you making many pies, cobblers and or jelly with all the BB you picked this past summer?


I used the last of the blackberries in two apple and blackberry pies I made Christmas Eve....one for us and one for Bill next door.
I have about 8 gallons of apple/blackberry juice in my freezer that I intend to make into jelly. I even bought some jelly jars on Monday. It wasn`t until I got home that I realised I had forgotten the Sure-Jel for it LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> He loved it thanks for asking Bumpy. Well as much as a 20 year old can like anything LOL
> He did love the Dr Who wash mitt I made him though. The reason I know is that its always draped over the side of the bathtub - so I know he`s using it lol
> 
> #JeSuisCharlie ♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The temp outside right now is 7F. The weather inside is 59F.
> We just lost our water a few minutes ago - even though we had the water in the taps on quite a fast trickle.
> The weather is supposed to get warmer by the weekend.
> Not complaining though...all things considered what happened today I am very fortunate.


I know this gobal warming is causing me to be house bound. No school here today and looks like tomorrow it will be the same. Only day it seem to be letting up is Sunday.
Sorry you are with out water again. Hope you get it back, even tape can with stand this cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> joining you? I don't think so. Make the offer again in a couple of decades. On my way out to live it up.


Oh your going on the long life plan . Just can't wait to see the wake you will be up to.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Wasn't there some kind of 'deal' between the left and the right? Or is it just one-sided...the left gets to break it whenever they see fit but the right gets a barrage attack when they break it.
> 
> Typical leftist hypocrisy.


Oh for crying out loud, you people can't stay away from the 'left' and I don't believe for one moment they would ever deign to make a 'deal' with the right. Talk about hypocrisy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

They caught the murders! Glory to God. Killed one of them.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit Crazy, it's really easy to selectively cut and paste excerpts from the Quran which support your view but without academic guidance from true scholars of the Quran your regurgitation of it is meaningless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Ah yes, the nasty hoof n mouth disease!


I am glad we have the vaccine from that disease. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh for crying out loud, you people can't stay away from the 'left' and I don't believe for one moment they would ever deign to make a 'deal' with the right. Talk about hypocrisy.


Go ask Patty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh your going on the long life plan . Just can't wait to see the wake you will be up to.


theyarnlady
hope you have learned to write by then.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Read this and weep Christians. Muslims have nothing on Christians in the terrorism stakes:

http://www.alternet.org/tea-party-and-right/10-worst-terror-attacks-extreme-christians-and-far-right-white-men


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> hope you have learned to write by then.


Nas yous my only tea shirt. Wats wood I dos with used.

Uses slur rs' ice to bee's ons mening ide.

Did's uses gets the ne jobs as spell pol lice.

Butts thes paise uses not to not things.

Butts it does gives use good racen to liver does not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Read this and weep Christians. Muslims have nothing on Christians in the terrorism stakes:
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/tea-party-and-right/10-worst-terror-attacks-extreme-christians-and-far-right-white-men


Oh hi worm ba uses muss ta gong boobs . They is hall in there bat moons . It's smalling lots bitter nows


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nas yous my only tea shirt. Wats wood I dos with used.
> 
> Uses slur rs' ice to bee's ons mening ide.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Knit Crazy, it's really easy to selectively cut and paste excerpts from the Quran which support your view but without academic guidance from true scholars of the Quran your regurgitation of it is meaningless.


It's there. What is, is. You can't deny it, but the Muslim deceivers do. That's their MO and yours.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh for crying out loud, you people can't stay away from the 'left' and I don't believe for one moment they would ever deign to make a 'deal' with the right. Talk about hypocrisy.


What is more hilarious is how the Obamacultists need to be here because they think we miss them and want to hear what they spew out. So they must be totally insane because they keep doing the same thing over and over again and expect a different result. Bless their tiny Grinch-like hearts.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh for crying out loud, you people can't stay away from the 'left' and I don't believe for one moment they would ever deign to make a 'deal' with the right. Talk about hypocrisy.





Wombatnomore said:


> Why don't you just shut your trap?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dear Hustering

I can only please one person a day (or night).

Today (night too) is not your day.

Tomorrow is not looking good either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you really standing with Islamic terrorists? You are such a fool. It is always right and smart to stand on the side of civilization and nothing in the Muslim faith is civilized. It is barbarism that began in the 6th century AD and hasn't progressed. You are as cowardly as the crazy men who killed journalists because of a satirical cartoon. Their goal is to stop free speech. Is that your goal too? Is that why you are here?
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


Anti-Muslim cartoons are okay with you, but anti-Republican cartoons cause you so much pain?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That's exactly why they are here. To oppress anything and anybody that does not believe the same as them. oppressists filled with revenge.


It seems to me that you're the one trying to quiet damemary by getting smarmy with her. How could she, or I, or anyone prevent you from speaking just by posting on this thread instead of another?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Anti-Muslim cartoons are okay with you, but anti-Republican cartoons cause you so much pain?


Are you on drugs? I don't care what cartoons are created or by whom. I may not agree with them, but I don't order the creator to be exterminated. Grow up. You are so juvenile that you can't even create a legitimate argument.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Studied it in college. I thought you perhaps were Muslim, but you haven't read it, I see.
> 
> To my Christian and Jewish friends, I apologize for posting this filth, but believe me there is greater filth in the Quran.


Thank you for posting this. I'm really impressed. You actually read the entire Quran and pulled out these excerpts and made notes and wrote explanations of the language and even brought in comparisons to what's happening now? That looks like a lot of work on your part.

Wait a minute. The website http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/quran/023-violence.htm is almost identical to your posting. What a coincidence!

So you read the whole Quran and know everything it says? That's worse than flunking; you're a cheat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wasn't there some kind of 'deal' between the left and the right? Or is it just one-sided...the left gets to break it whenever they see fit but the right gets a barrage attack when they break it.
> 
> Typical leftist hypocrisy.


Who is stopping you from doing likewise? Just make sure what you post is funny - that's what we did.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They are incapable of telling the truth, so how can you expect them to be honorable? They take pride in their relentless harming of people's sensibilities and do not care who they hurt or how deeply their actions and words damage their hearts. But as they continue to post here with their relentless attempt at harming innocent women, they show everyone on KP what type of low lifes they really are. They are who they are, sad but true.


The Queen of Liars speaks.

And how are we harming innocent women???? By showing what frauds and liars you are? Innocent, indeed!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh for crying out loud, you people can't stay away from the 'left' and I don't believe for one moment they would ever deign to make a 'deal' with the right. Talk about hypocrisy.


One of us did. She never asked me about it, and I never signed the pledge, so I can't be held to her deal. Besides, when the kiddies here claim that progressives are in league with Islamicists, I have the right to call her on it.

And when someone claims to be familiar with the entire Quran and posts excerpts that come from a Christian website, someone has to point out that *she is a fraud.*


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> *Time Capsule Buried By Sam Adams, Paul Revere in 1795 Opened In Boston...*
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/01/06/1795-time-capsule-buried-by-sam-adams-paul-revere-to-be-opened
> 
> There were five folded newspapers, two dozen coins, some dating back to the 1650s, a seal of the Commonwealth, and a silver plate made by Paul Revere, dedicated on the day it was placed in the cornerstone of the State House. An engraving on the plate reads in part, on the 4th day of July Anno Domini 1795 being the twentieth anniversary of American independence.


Thanks Gerri, I love history. It's interesting to think of what people choose to have buried. I wonder what the headlines on the newspapers were?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Knit Crazy, it's really easy to selectively cut and paste excerpts from the Quran which support your view but without academic guidance from true scholars of the Quran your regurgitation of it is meaningless.


It's okay. She didn't actually read it, with or without scholars. She copied and pasted from another website. There are a number that have the identical material to copy from.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Lots of phlegm and coughing. My voice has a nice 'timbre'!
> Thanks for asking, Kitty.♥


If you're still under the weather please think about postponing the party. Safer to celebrate when everyone is feeling better.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for posting this. I'm really impressed. You actually read the entire Quran and pulled out these excerpts and made notes and wrote explanations of the language and even brought in comparisons to what's happening now? That looks like a lot of work on your part.
> 
> Wait a minute. The website http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/quran/023-violence.htm is almost identical to your posting. What a coincidence!
> 
> So you read the whole Quran and know everything it says? That's worse than flunking; you're a cheat.


Using the Internet is not cheating. I have seen many posts that pull out the verses. I note that you don't say that the quotes are inaccurate or that I made them up. Why don't you check that out? That would be a real interesting use of your time. Otherwise, you bore me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What is more hilarious is how the Obamacultists need to be here because they think we miss them and want to hear what they spew out. So they must be totally insane because they keep doing the same thing over and over again and expect a different result. Bless their tiny Grinch-like hearts.


Ooh, ooh, are you going to tell us again how you never lie and you're never nasty and you never lose your temper? I always love that speech, wherever you give it. I think of it as the rotflmao COW speech.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Using the Internet is not cheating. I have seen many posts that pull out the verses. I note that you don't say that the quotes are inaccurate or that I made them up. Why don't you check that out? That would be a real interesting use of your time. Otherwise, you bore me.


No. Pretending to have read the entire Quran is cheating. Of course you didn't misquote or make them up. You didn't give them an instant's thought.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRposEaZmYo


Return of the Drama Queen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, I am planning on it. Any suggestions?


Too many beautiful choices available; I'm sure you'll pick the just the right one! I do think varigated shows off the pattern really well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> KC, thanks for the post. I have read the Koran, more than once, and you are exactly correct.
> 
> A "good" Muslim believes in the return of the Islamic Caliphate and that entails removing ALL unbelievers whether by conversion or by death. If a Muslim does not follow that line of thinking, or even worse speaks out against that line of thinking then that Muslim is not a "good" Muslim and he/she is deserving of re-education or death. That's why so many moderate Muslims don't speak out; some are simply afraid but most are more than willing to let others do their dirty work.


And they call Islam a peaceful religion! :thumbdown: :evil:
Thanks for posting the Koran verses, KC. Very enlightening for those interested in the truth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News today over 2,000 case of flu in this state. They are hoping it has peak. Wonder about that, with it being so cold so many staying inside schools ect.


A lot of people here have been sick and it seems to stay around for 3 or more weeks for some people. DH and I have never had a flu shot and we haven't had the flu for a very long time. My parents usually get the shot and they haven't had the flu for a long time either. This year the quite a few people that had the shot are still sick because there was a different strain of flu out there. I hope you stay well Yarnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They are incapable of telling the truth, so how can you expect them to be honorable? They take pride in their relentless harming of people's sensibilities and do not care who they hurt or how deeply their actions and words damage their hearts. But as they continue to post here with their relentless attempt at harming innocent women, they show everyone on KP what type of low lifes they really are. They are who they are, sad but true.


I agree, sad indeed.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, ooh, are you going to tell us again how you never lie and you're never nasty and you never lose your temper? I always love that speech, wherever you give it. I think of it as the rotflmao COW speech.


You look the fool with every post you make and you don't even realize it and your friend doesn't clue you in and that's half the fun of it!

But carry on...you were saying?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you on drugs? I don't care what cartoons are created or by whom. I may not agree with them, but I don't order the creator to be exterminated. Grow up. You are so juvenile that you can't even create a legitimate argument.


You misunderstand. We were given to believe that you were all so pained by the items we posted here a couple of months ago that you're still in pain and shock. So I wondered why you were so hurt by a bunch of anti-Republican cartoons. That's all they were.

Now I remember why I rarely look in on this thread. Everything needs to be spelled out before you can understand it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is such a joy to have them visit . They do like to do the group thing do they not. :evil:


Yarnie, your humor never stops! :thumbup: :XD: 
Thank you for the chuckles, friend.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You misunderstand. We were given to believe that you were all so pained by the items we posted here a couple of months ago that you're still in pain and shock. So I wondered why you were so hurt by a bunch of anti-Republican cartoons. That's all they were.
> 
> Now I remember why I rarely look in on this thread. Everything needs to be spelled out before you can understand it.


Pay attention: It wasn't the anti-Republican cartoons.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of people here have been sick and it seems to stay around for 3 or more weeks for some people. DH and I have never had a flu shot and we haven't had the flu for a very long time. My parents usually get the shot and they haven't had the flu for a long time either. This year the quite a few people that had the shot are still sick because there was a different strain of flu out there. I hope you stay well Yarnie!


Me to WCK I am getting a sore thorat now. Just hoping it is just a cold,or allergies. 
This flu is bad this year. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yuck. The little girl was grossed out. So am I. :? :|


Well, perhaps you prefer these photos of a Presidential kiss?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I'm just as creeped out at her loved ones standing there and letting her go thru this. Wasn't there an adult in that group of family members. Someone with an inch of respect to just whisper in Bidens ear to step away from the girl NOW.


That little girl didn't look very comfortable - her parents should have stepped between them. My cousins and I always avoided a relative that was just too touchy; never did anything wrong, but it just didn't feel right either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You look the fool with every post you make and you don't even realize it and your friend doesn't clue you in and that's half the fun of it!
> 
> But carry on...you were saying?


And you look like a


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> 33 years ago we snowmobiled over 125 miles on a one-way loop in West Yellowstone, Montana. This was the week between Christmas & New Year. The temp was -46F. We were well prepared for the bitter cold - protective clothing, snow boots, face masks, etc. Our DD was with us & she was only 10 years old. My DH then proceeded to ride his snowmobile with a friend to the top of the Continental Divide. The temp there was -90F. So guess the weather & temps we're having now aren't too cold for snowmobiling.
> And to top that off, there were hot tubs on our hotel patio & many people were "boiling" themselves in the hot water. Not us! Steam was rising. Believe me, when they came out of the tubs they rushed inside the hotel QUICKLY!


Yellowstone Park is beautiful during spring, summer and fall, but it must extraordinarily spectacular in the winter. Was it the NW quadrant of the part that was open in winter? When were there a number of years ago, they started shutting restaurants and hotels down by the 3rd week of Sept. Love to go back there again.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Well, perhaps you prefer these photos of a Presidential kiss?


Bush kisses two injured Marines...definitely better than Biden grossing out a little girl.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And you look like a ...


HAHAHA...keep em coming, fool!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers. Hubby and son just arrived home.....frozen but safe.


Great news. 
Je suis Charlie!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much. I had a real bad cough this past week I couldn`t shake off.
> Last night I had a bubble bath so hot that my legs were bright red. I felt so much better afterwards inhaling all that steam.
> JeSuisCharlie ♥


So sorry that you were down with a bad cough, WendyBee. Lots of us here, in DC, have it. You must remember to wear a protective mask when opening my posts, lest you catch my cough! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Part of the barn has a large room with an opening, the opening faces south east ( storms and high winds never come from that direction.) Concrete floor with a large bed of straw for their napping pleasure. When it gets really cold and a storm is coming I put them in the barn. The horse has a stall and the donkey just finds him a place to curl up. I have a water trough that plugs in and keeps the water from freezing. They don't like to be in lockdown in the barn, and they do like the cold weather. They don't like the high winds.
> A lot of work. Most people take care of their animals needs, but not all, and that's a shameful act.


When we had sheep, they were always closed into the barn when the weather was bad - otherwise the door was open so they could come and go as they chose. If it was cold while lambing, we also had heaters on.

DH grew up on a cattle ranch and the cows close to delivery were brought into the barn. The other cows gathered in the trees and brush and grouped together to stay warm.

I agree it is very shameful when people don't look after their animals' needs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh PP so nice of you to call and drop in. 

Let me tell you about my day. it started out real good, as I made it out of bed. Then I cleaned up a bit around here. Then I was so happy got to read your post and how you like to visit. That's so nice of you to drop by you little imp you. See you brought some fleets with you.

I can't say enough about what your visit means to me. I see you jaw bone is getting over work tonight. I do have a something to fix that. 

JUst put your lips together and breath through your nose. If that doesn't help try duck tape . Really it works, pllus now they have different patterns on duck tape so you can pick one that goes with your out (having a) Fit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Gali....just Monday me and hubby were out paying bills. We are at our internet/phone building, and while we were there I asked her if below freezing temperatures would affect our internet speed. The cashier said she didn`t think so, but to call the tech support about it.
> For about 12 years we had DirecTV, and bad weather, low clouds always affected the tv viewing - even though customer service denied it. We cancelled May 2012, and I haven`t missed it one bit.


We also had DirectTV but got rid of it in favor of cable. We would lose the signal when the trees would leaf out and there was nothing the co. could do about it, short of having my neighbor cut the big tree down (too much $$$).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HAHAHA...keep em coming, fool!


And the award for the fool of the night goes to................................................... It starts with a oh come on just guess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oh and you brought the wormie with how great. She is really good at pasting. Wonder if she has every used Elmers glue all. It works on every part of the body Every part that goes in and every part that goes out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We also had DirectTV but got rid of it in favor of cable. We would lose the signal when the trees would leaf out and there was nothing the co. could do about it, short of having my neighbor cut the big tree down (too much $$$).


But our cable sometimes does that too. But now that you told me I think I would just stick with the cable.

How are you feeling tonight lady? hope better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Well, perhaps you prefer these photos of a Presidential kiss?


Does this mean you are taking your Happy New Years pm wish back ? What hypocrites you all are!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Bush kisses two injured Marines...definitely better than Biden grossing out a little girl.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When we had sheep, they were always closed into the barn when the weather was bad - otherwise the door was open so they could come and go as they chose. If it was cold while lambing, we also had heaters on.
> 
> DH grew up on a cattle ranch and the cows close to delivery were brought into the barn. The other cows gathered in the trees and brush and grouped together to stay warm.
> 
> I agree it is very shameful when people don't look after their animals' needs.


I knew you had sheep . Do sheep give birth during late winter. I heard that if a sheep when it has its full coat if it falls down on it's back it can die is that true?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How is everyone enjoying the Gobal warming weather .


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you really standing with Islamic terrorists? You are such a fool. It is always right and smart to stand on the side of civilization and nothing in the Muslim faith is civilized. It is barbarism that began in the 6th century AD and hasn't progressed. You are as cowardly as the crazy men who killed journalists because of a satirical cartoon. Their goal is to stop free speech. Is that your goal too? Is that why you are here?
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


This is a long post so I very much doubt if you will read it, but I encourage you to do so because it may open your eyes and help dispel some of your myths about Islam being barbaric and not progressing beyond the 6th Century AD. A lot of people do not realise what they owe to Muslim scholars of the past.

Let us do a brief review of the contribution of Islam to civilization as we know it.

Trigonometry, Sine, Tangent, Co-Tangent

The Arabs developed these functions in trigonometry and Ibn Moosaa's work Hisaab-Al Jab-Wal Muqaabala (The Calculation of Integration and Equation) presented 800 examples in the 8th century CE. His work was translated from Arabic into Latin and until the 16th century CE, it was Europe's main textbook on the subject.

Algebra and Geometry
Muhammad bin Moosaa Al-Khawaarizmi is considered to be one of the founders of Algebra. The word Algorithm or 'Algorizm' is a corruption of his name or the name of the town Khwaarizm (Kheva), in what is now Uzbekistan, where he was born. He adopted the use of cipher (zero), that was devised in India some centuries earlier, a numeral of fundamental importance, leading up to the so-called arithmetic of positions and the decimal system. The very word zero is a derivative of the Arabic sifr or cipher. His pioneering work on the system of numerals is well known as "Algorithm," or "Algorizm." In addition to introducing the Arabic numerals, he developed several arithmetical procedures, including operations on fractions.

Another great mathematician was Omar Khayyaam, who offered to the world geometric and algebraic solutions of the second degree. Naseeruddeen wrote the treatise on quadrilateral trigonometry, as well as plain and spherical geometry.

Physics and Chemistry

Kamaaluddeen examined the refraction of sunlight in raindrops and offered an explanation of the genesis of primary and secondary rainbows. The story of the invention of the pendulum and the presentation of a water clock to Emperor Charlemagne by Haaroon Ar-Rasheed is well known.

The great historian Gibbons wrote in his Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire (Volume 5) that the science of chemistry owes its origin and improvements to the Muslims.

Science of Mechanics

The development of the science of mechanics in Islam is an act of genius. Moosaa bin Shaakir described one hundred pieces of mechanical equipment in his book of artifices. Other outstanding Muslim treatises included Al Kitaab Fi Ma`rifat Al-Hiya Al-Handasiyyah (The Book of the Knowledge of Ingenious Geometrical Contrivances) by Abul Fiaz bin Al Raz and Al Kitaab Meezanal-Hikmah (The Book of Balance and Wisdom) by Al-Khazini. He also did work on accurate weighing, and determination of the specific gravity of substances.

Camera Obscura

In the field of optics, Camera Obscura was invented by Ibn Haytham in 1038 CE.

Theory of Relativity

Qaadhi Abu Bakr had developed the theory of relativity in the 8th century CE in terms of time and space by means of mathematical equations and astrophysics. Imagine, Einstein was not even born in the Western world, who propounded the same theory of relativity much later in the 20th century CE.

Geography

As far as geography was concerned, Muslim scientists established that the world was round in the 9th century CE, and the first map of the globe was made during the Caliphate of Mamoon.

Paper Making

This was one of the earliest skills attained by the Muslims. As early as the 8th century CE, high quality paper was being manufactured in Samarqand. Egypt was known to have its first paper mill in the year 900 CE. The earliest Arabic manuscript written on paper that has been discovered is the Ghareeb Al Hadeeth by Abu Ubayed, dated 837 CE. It can be seen in Holland preserved in the library at the University of Leyden.

Advances in Industry

Under Islamic rule, Spain was an industrial center. It was one of the wealthiest and most thickly populated of the European countries. Muslims were leading in weaving wool, producing silk, pottery, jewelry, leather and perfume industry. In the Middle Ages, world trade was commanded by Muslims and Baghdad Bukhaara and Samarqand remained centers for world fairs until the 16th century CE. The Bayt Al-Hikmah at Cairo contained two million books, the library at Tripoli contained some three million, but this library was burned down by the Christians during the first Crusade.

Miracles of the Quran

Let us consider the hundreds of scientific facts mentioned in the Holy Quran. For example, the fact that the earth was previously a part of the sun and after its separation, it became a habitable place for humankind, as mentioned in chapter 21, verse 30. That matter is made up of sub-atomic particles (chapter 10, verse 61). That the embryo in the mother's womb in enclosed by three epithelial coverings (chapter 39, verse 6). That each human being has a unique fingerprint (chapter 75, verse 4) etc. There are thousands of other scientific facts in the Holy Quran.

http://www.islamweb.net/emainpage/articles/134284/contribution-of-islam-to-the-worlds-civilization

1 The story goes that an Arab named Khalid was tending his goats in the Kaffa region of southern Ethiopia, when he noticed his animals became livelier after eating a certain berry. He boiled the berries to make the first coffee. Certainly the first record of the drink is of beans exported from Ethiopia to Yemen where Sufis drank it to stay awake all night to pray on special occasions. By the late 15th century it had arrived in Mecca and Turkey from where it made its way to Venice in 1645. It was brought to England in 1650 by a Turk named Pasqua Rosee who opened the first coffee house in Lombard Street in the City of London. The Arabic qahwa became the Turkish kahve then the Italian caffé and then English coffee.

2 The ancient Greeks thought our eyes emitted rays, like a laser, which enabled us to see. The first person to realise that light enters the eye, rather than leaving it, was the 10th-century Muslim mathematician, astronomer and physicist Ibn al-Haitham. He invented the first pin-hole camera after noticing the way light came through a hole in window shutters. The smaller the hole, the better the picture, he worked out, and set up the first Camera Obscura (from the Arab word qamara for a dark or private room). He is also credited with being the first man to shift physics from a philosophical activity to an experimental one.

3 A form of chess was played in ancient India but the game was developed into the form we know it today in Persia. From there it spread westward to Europe - where it was introduced by the Moors in Spain in the 10th century - and eastward as far as Japan. The word rook comes from the Persian rukh, which means chariot.

4 A thousand years before the Wright brothers a Muslim poet, astronomer, musician and engineer named Abbas ibn Firnas made several attempts to construct a flying machine. In 852 he jumped from the minaret of the Grand Mosque in Cordoba using a loose cloak stiffened with wooden struts. He hoped to glide like a bird. He didn't. But the cloak slowed his fall, creating what is thought to be the first parachute, and leaving him with only minor injuries. In 875, aged 70, having perfected a machine of silk and eagles' feathers he tried again, jumping from a mountain. He flew to a significant height and stayed aloft for ten minutes but crashed on landing - concluding, correctly, that it was because he had not given his device a tail so it would stall on landing. Baghdad international airport and a crater on the Moon are named after him.

5 Washing and bathing are religious requirements for Muslims, which is perhaps why they perfected the recipe for soap which we still use today. The ancient Egyptians had soap of a kind, as did the Romans who used it more as a pomade. But it was the Arabs who combined vegetable oils with sodium hydroxide and aromatics such as thyme oil. One of the Crusaders' most striking characteristics, to Arab nostrils, was that they did not wash. Shampoo was introduced to England by a Muslim who opened Mahomed's Indian Vapour Baths on Brighton seafront in 1759 and was appointed Shampooing Surgeon to Kings George IV and William IV.

6 Distillation, the means of separating liquids through differences in their boiling points, was invented around the year 800 by Islam's foremost scientist, Jabir ibn Hayyan, who transformed alchemy into chemistry, inventing many of the basic processes and apparatus still in use today - liquefaction, crystallisation, distillation, purification, oxidisation, evaporation and filtration. As well as discovering sulphuric and nitric acid, he invented the alembic still, giving the world intense rosewater and other perfumes and alcoholic spirits (although drinking them is haram, or forbidden, in Islam). Ibn Hayyan emphasised systematic experimentation and was the founder of modern chemistry.

7 The crank-shaft is a device which translates rotary into linear motion and is central to much of the machinery in the modern world, not least the internal combustion engine. One of the most important mechanical inventions in the history of humankind, it was created by an ingenious Muslim engineer called al-Jazari to raise water for irrigation. His 1206 Book of Knowledge of Ingenious Mechanical Devices shows he also invented or refined the use of valves and pistons, devised some of the first mechanical clocks driven by water and weights, and was the father of robotics. Among his 50 other inventions was the combination lock.

8 Quilting is a method of sewing or tying two layers of cloth with a layer of insulating material in between. It is not clear whether it was invented in the Muslim world or whether it was imported there from India or China. But it certainly came to the West via the Crusaders. They saw it used by Saracen warriors, who wore straw-filled quilted canvas shirts instead of armour. As well as a form of protection, it proved an effective guard against the chafing of the Crusaders' metal armour and was an effective form of insulation - so much so that it became a cottage industry back home in colder climates such as Britain and Holland.

9 The pointed arch so characteristic of Europe's Gothic cathedrals was an invention borrowed from Islamic architecture. It was much stronger than the rounded arch used by the Romans and Normans, thus allowing the building of bigger, higher, more complex and grander buildings. Other borrowings from Muslim genius included ribbed vaulting, rose windows and dome-building techniques. Europe's castles were also adapted to copy the Islamic world's - with arrow slits, battlements, a barbican and parapets. Square towers and keeps gave way to more easily defended round ones. Henry V's castle architect was a Muslim.

10 Many modern surgical instruments are of exactly the same design as those devised in the 10th century by a Muslim surgeon called al-Zahrawi. His scalpels, bone saws, forceps, fine scissors for eye surgery and many of the 200 instruments he devised are recognisable to a modern surgeon. It was he who discovered that catgut used for internal stitches dissolves away naturally (a discovery he made when his monkey ate his lute strings) and that it can be also used to make medicine capsules. In the 13th century, another Muslim medic named Ibn Nafis described the circulation of the blood, 300 years before William Harvey discovered it. Muslims doctors also invented anaesthetics of opium and alcohol mixes and developed hollow needles to suck cataracts from eyes in a technique still used today.

11 The windmill was invented in 634 for a Persian caliph and was used to grind corn and draw up water for irrigation. In the vast deserts of Arabia, when the seasonal streams ran dry, the only source of power was the wind which blew steadily from one direction for months. Mills had six or 12 sails covered in fabric or palm leaves. It was 500 years before the first windmill was seen in Europe.

12 The technique of inoculation was not invented by Jenner and Pasteur but was devised in the Muslim world and brought to Europe from Turkey by the wife of the English ambassador to Istanbul in 1724. Children in Turkey were vaccinated with cowpox to fight the deadly smallpox at least 50 years before the West discovered it.

13 The fountain pen was invented for the Sultan of Egypt in 953 after he demanded a pen which would not stain his hands or clothes. It held ink in a reservoir and, as with modern pens, fed ink to the nib by a combination of gravity and capillary action.

14 The system of numbering in use all round the world is probably Indian in origin but the style of the numerals is Arabic and first appears in print in the work of the Muslim mathematicians al-Khwarizmi and al-Kindi around 825. Algebra was named after al-Khwarizmi's book, Al-Jabr wa-al-Muqabilah, much of whose contents are still in use. The work of Muslim maths scholars was imported into Europe 300 years later by the Italian mathematician Fibonacci. Algorithms and much of the theory of trigonometry came from the Muslim world. And Al-Kindi's discovery of frequency analysis rendered all the codes of the ancient world soluble and created the basis of modern cryptology.

15 Ali ibn Nafi, known by his nickname of Ziryab (Blackbird) came from Iraq to Cordoba in the 9th century and brought with him the concept of the three-course meal - soup, followed by fish or meat, then fruit and nuts. He also introduced crystal glasses (which had been invented after experiments with rock crystal by Abbas ibn Firnas - see No 4).

16 Carpets were regarded as part of Paradise by medieval Muslims, thanks to their advanced weaving techniques, new tinctures from Islamic chemistry and highly developed sense of pattern and arabesque which were the basis of Islam's non-representational art. In contrast, Europe's floors were distinctly earthly, not to say earthy, until Arabian and Persian carpets were introduced. In England, as Erasmus recorded, floors were "covered in rushes, occasionally renewed, but so imperfectly that the bottom layer is left undisturbed, sometimes for 20 years, harbouring expectoration, vomiting, the leakage of dogs and men, ale droppings, scraps of fish, and other abominations not fit to be mentioned". Carpets, unsurprisingly, caught on quickly.

17 The modern cheque comes from the Arabic saqq, a written vow to pay for goods when they were delivered, to avoid money having to be transported across dangerous terrain. In the 9th century, a Muslim businessman could cash a cheque in China drawn on his bank in Baghdad.

18 By the 9th century, many Muslim scholars took it for granted that the Earth was a sphere. The proof, said astronomer Ibn Hazm, "is that the Sun is always vertical to a particular spot on Earth". It was 500 years before that realisation dawned on Galileo. The calculations of Muslim astronomers were so accurate that in the 9th century they reckoned the Earth's circumference to be 40,253.4km - less than 200km out. The scholar al-Idrisi took a globe depicting the world to the court of King Roger of Sicily in 1139.

19 Though the Chinese invented saltpetre gunpowder, and used it in their fireworks, it was the Arabs who worked out that it could be purified using potassium nitrate for military use. Muslim incendiary devices terrified the Crusaders. By the 15th century they had invented both a rocket, which they called a "self-moving and combusting egg", and a torpedo - a self-propelled pear-shaped bomb with a spear at the front which impaled itself in enemy ships and then blew up.

20 Medieval Europe had kitchen and herb gardens, but it was the Arabs who developed the idea of the garden as a place of beauty and meditation. The first royal pleasure gardens in Europe were opened in 11th-century Muslim Spain. Flowers which originated in Muslim gardens include the carnation and the tulip.

"1001 Inventions: Discover the Muslim Heritage in Our World"

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/how-islamic-inventors-changed-the-world-469452.html


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And the award for the fool of the night goes to................................................... It starts with a oh come on just guess.


I, um, uh, oh shucks...I'm udderly at a loss! I give up...who wins the award?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I, um, uh, oh shucks...I'm udderly at a loss! I give up...who wins the award?


I think we would all be udderly amazed at which one wins. Maybe a toss up. :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I, um, uh, oh shucks...I'm udderly at a loss! I give up...who wins the award?


well I will have to be udderly quite about it for now . Don't want the udder to know it's a surprise.

Have to find where I put the award.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am udderly amazed that the Wild Dogs of Africa are howling at the full moon tonight. Owwwwwoooo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But our cable sometimes does that too. But now that you told me I think I would just stick with the cable.
> 
> How are you feeling tonight lady? hope better.


Feeling a little better, thanks for asking, funny lady! 
Cable does funny things every so often but not very frequently. DTV used to go out with leafed out trees, heavy rains and snow storms. Got rid of it (DH gotta have his TV)! :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Bush kisses two injured Marines...definitely better than Biden grossing out a little girl.


Why is the left so fixated on W? Let it go! :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I knew you had sheep . Do sheep give birth during late winter. I heard that if a sheep when it has its full coat if it falls down on it's back it can die is that true?[/quote
> Have you seen the pic of the sheep that was living in the cave ? So full of wool.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How is everyone enjoying the Gobal warming weather .


We could use some around here! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Feeling a little better, thanks for asking, funny lady!
> Cable does funny things every so often but not very frequently. DTV used to go out with leafed out trees, heavy rains and snow storms. Got rid of it (DH gotta have his TV)! :wink:


You do know its winter I keep wondering why nuts are falling out of the trees. Did you have problems with that?

The blast of wind going on is just as bad as the cold. Makes one wish it was fall again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No worrying about this sheep getting cold tonight. http://www.omgfacts.com/lists/6984/An-escaped-sheep-was-found-with-60-pounds-of-wool


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know its winter I keep wondering why nuts are falling out of the trees. Did you have problems with that?
> 
> The blast of wind going on is just as bad as the cold. Makes one wish it was fall again.


Bahahahhahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You know the invite one of the libs gave to KP to come to see Denim ? The nice KP woman will be udderly amazed to see who the bad guys are. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No worrying about this sheep getting cold tonight. http://www.omgfacts.com/lists/6984/An-escaped-sheep-was-found-with-60-pounds-of-wool


Awww...poor Shrek!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad we have the vaccine from that disease. :XD:


Do you know who invented or discovered the power of inoculations or vaccinations? Yes, the Muslims.

The technique of inoculation was not invented by Jenner and Pasteur but was devised in the Muslim world and brought to Europe from Turkey by the wife of the English ambassador to Istanbul in 1724. Children in Turkey were vaccinated with cowpox to fight the deadly smallpox at least 50 years before the West discovered it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't find my award it was here just a bit ago. It's a mouth set in a nice bright red chair and you can open and close it. Fun to watch it. It's called the jabber jaws for the one has made a perfect fool of themselfs. It opens and closes and opens and closes.

Really cute.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know its winter I keep wondering why nuts are falling out of the trees. Did you have problems with that?
> 
> The blast of wind going on is just as bad as the cold. Makes one wish it was fall again.


Yarnie, you make me laugh so hard that I start coughing so hard that it scares my DH that I won't have any lungs left.
Will tell you tomorrow about why I think nuts are falling out of the trees in winter. Now I'm off to bed.
Good nite all! and God Bless!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know the invite one of the libs gave to KP to come to see how bad Denim is? The nice KP woman will be udderly amazed to see who the bad guys are. :shock: :lol:


Oh no not more visitors. I must get to baking. I am so good at making those stinkie buns. 
They come out prefectly burnt and all different shapes. I serve then on my find China. Of course I have to flush it first and put the seat down.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, ooh, are you going to tell us again how you never lie and you're never nasty and you never lose your temper? I always love that speech, wherever you give it. I think of it as the rotflmao COW speech.


Go back to the hole you crawled out of. Your liberal threads must have gotten boring or have collapsed due to your nasty attitude. We really dislike you Pitiful and you are in the wrong place. Shoo!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, you make me laugh so hard that I start coughing so hard that it scares my DH that I won't have any lungs left.
> Will tell you tomorrow about why I think nuts are falling out of the trees in winter. Now I'm off to bed.
> Good nite all! and God Bless!♥


Oh feel better and have a really good nights sleep. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't find my award it was here just a bit ago. It's a mouth set in a nice bright red chair and you can open and close it. Fun to watch it. It's called the jabber jaws for the one has made a perfect fool of themselfs. It opens and closes and opens and closes.
> 
> Really cute.


Was it the 'Cliff Claven' award?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, you make me laugh so hard that I start coughing so hard that it scares my DH that I won't have any lungs left.
> Will tell you tomorrow about why I think nuts are falling out of the trees in winter. Now I'm off to bed.
> Good nite all! and God Bless!♥


Night, Jokim...get a good night's sleep and feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh feel better and have a really good nights sleep. :thumbup:


Did you say have a good night's sheep or sleep? Now I am laughing I have sheep on my mind. :shock: :lol: Good night jokim♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was it the 'Cliff Claven' award?


I am not sure? don't tell me there is more then one award. I thought mine was so udderly orginal. Oh well that is that isn't it. Or is that not that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Ladies the crazy liberal loons are lost and can't find their way back to their caves. I suggest we all just ignore them AGAIN. Their intellect is lacking. They are boring, and I find them not worth my time. How about it? Give them a cold shoulder. Consider it ignoring the stink bug on the porch. Cold will kill them anyway.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does this mean you are taking your Happy New Years pm wish back ? What hypocrites you all are!


No, I am not taking my Happy New Years pm wish back, I still wish you a Happy and Prosperous New Year. I am just posting a few photos of another President bestowing kisses. I have no wish to be nasty to you or your friends, even friends can and do disagree at times. Here in Australia we pull each other up short all the time. If someone says something we disagree with we tell them so and we often use very blunt terms when voicing our opinions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Ladies the crazy liberal loons are lost and can't find their way back to their caves. I suggest we all just ignore them AGAIN. Their intellect is lacking. They are boring, and I find them not worth my time. How about it? Give them a cold shoulder. Consider it ignoring the stink bug on the porch. Cold will kill them anyway.


I 'm with ya KC. :thumbup: Words of wisdom as usual! :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Ladies the crazy liberal loons are lost and can't find their way back to their caves. I suggest we all just ignore them AGAIN. Their intellect is lacking. They are boring, and I find them not worth my time. How about it? Give them a cold shoulder. Consider it ignoring the stink bug on the porch. Cold will kill them anyway.


Stink Bugs...now that's a fitting image!

You got it, KC!

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you say have a good night's sheep or sleep? Now I am laughing I have sheep on my mind. :shock: :lol: Good night jokim♥


 Well don't let it flock you. I will sheep up on you.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yellowstone Park is beautiful during spring, summer and fall, but it must extraordinarily spectacular in the winter. Was it the NW quadrant of the part that was open in winter? When were there a number of years ago, they started shutting restaurants and hotels down by the 3rd week of Sept. Love to go back there again.


I don't recall what section of the park it was. Perhaps this was before they started shutting portions down.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Let's keep this by the back door so everyone knows where it is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well don't let it flock you. I will sheep up on you.


Ha I can always "Depends" on you to make me laugh my pants. :lol: Must be getting late Yarnie. or maybe the full moon. Owwwooooo


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Nightie Night Y'all

JeSuisCharlie &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Let's keep this by the back door so everyone knows where it is.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Nightie Night Y'all
> 
> JeSuisCharlie ♥


Nite to you too. I hope you don't have night mares just sweet dreams. God Bless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha I can always "Depends" on you to make me laugh my pants. :lol: Must be getting late Yarnie. or maybe the full moon. Owwwooooo


I think its both . Life is to short to let a little turn bother you.

But then it does depend on who uses them doesn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Ladies the crazy liberal loons are lost and can't find their way back to their caves. I suggest we all just ignore them AGAIN. Their intellect is lacking. They are boring, and I find them not worth my time. How about it? Give them a cold shoulder. Consider it ignoring the stink bug on the porch. Cold will kill them anyway.


Well shut my mouth and hold on to my key board. I can do that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I took a break to chat with my cousin before he flies off for Thailand and there are 5 more new pages to catch up with. Seems the drama queens are still at it, it must be getting boring on LOLL again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> It`s bitterly cold here today with temps 8F with wind chills bringing us down to -8f. Even colder tonight with temps as low as -20 expected.
> Prayers please for my hubby and son who just ventured out in this bitterly cold day so son can pay his Verizon bill. Why he can`t wait til the weekend is beyond me. I begged him to wait but he wouldn`t listen.
> Hubby has already called off work tomorrow morning.
> ...


I hope your DH and son made it safely home again Wendy. Men can be so stubborn sometimes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I took a break to chat with my cousin before he flies off for Thailand and there are 5 more new pages to catch up with. Seems the drama queens are still at it, it must be getting boring on LOLL again.


Oh they are just having a bad year. Nothing exciting or new. They got their licks in and am sure they will try again tomorrow. But who cares, in the end it makes no difference at least to me what they say or do.

I have found since Dad died to pick my battles. With them on here it is a waste of time to even let them get to me. They have nothing to offer me but mindless words. I don't want to lay on my death bed and think I wasted time on such people. 
If I learn one thing about life when talking with Dad is how little time we have on this earth. So let them have what they think is wise words. I will have fun with it all. Life goes on and they really are not a part of my life. Just empty words on a computer screen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to say good night now to you all. 

Really tired to night well gosh it is 11:30 past my be time

God Bless you all and Arm wraps .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Netanyahu-Terrorists-trying-to-destroy-western-civilization-387023


I agree with Netanyahu that radical Islamists don't care about national boundaries, only about spreading their view of Islam throughout the world. Complete control is their ultimate objective and only their own form of Islam is valid -- they are also murdering fellow Muslims that don't follow their brand of fanaticism.

That makes it critical that moderate Muslims speak loudly and firmly against ALL forms of violence and terrorist activities. Some moderates in Calgary and Toronto are speaking against the violence in Syria and Iraq and against the radicalization of their youth. A father turned in his son to save him from going to Syria. Moderates can't straddle the fence on this without consequences from all sides.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to say good night now to you all.
> 
> Really tired to night well gosh it is 11:30 past my be time
> 
> God Bless you all and Arm wraps .


Sleep well Yarnie. Bless you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> _Today's horror is a bitter lesson on the limits of the leftist strategy of appeasement._
> 
> *Amir Taheri: Terror in Paris  The Limits of Appeasement.*
> 
> ...


It's a lesson that never seems to be learned. From early history through to Hitler, Stalin, Mao, continuing on to current day tyrants and terrorists. Netherlands and UK have also seen growth of Islamic pressure to change their laws and cultural standards. German leadership has said multiculturalism has failed. The province of Ontario was prepared to pass a form of Sharia Law claiming that opponents were bigots until moderate Muslim groups expressed their opposition to Sharia.

We have to get past political correctness and appeasement and realize our freedoms and standards are at risk.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much. I had a real bad cough this past week I couldn`t shake off.
> Last night I had a bubble bath so hot that my legs were bright red. I felt so much better afterwards inhaling all that steam.
> JeSuisCharlie ♥


So glad that your family is safely home again Wendy. Keep taking those nice hot baths until you feel better!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is and with the size of the mouth getting hoof my my makes one wonder how many Doctors They will have to see.
> 
> Seeing as their hoofers are stuck in such a way that nothing but a crowbar will be able to remove it from siad mouth.
> 
> We must all gather kind thoughts as Dr. said it may be all the way back in to their brain cave. Poor dears.


Need pics for this one


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> hope you have learned to write by then.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Now that's the long life plan. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good perspective. Avoid generalizations. Thanks.



Wombatnomore said:


> Read this and weep Christians. Muslims have nothing on Christians in the terrorism stakes:
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/tea-party-and-right/10-worst-terror-attacks-extreme-christians-and-far-right-white-men


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent work PP. Thanks.



Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for posting this. I'm really impressed. You actually read the entire Quran and pulled out these excerpts and made notes and wrote explanations of the language and even brought in comparisons to what's happening now? That looks like a lot of work on your part.
> 
> Wait a minute. The website http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/quran/023-violence.htm is almost identical to your posting. What a coincidence!
> 
> So you read the whole Quran and know everything it says? That's worse than flunking; you're a cheat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Using the Internet is not cheating. I have seen many posts that pull out the verses. I note that you don't say that the quotes are inaccurate or that I made them up. Why don't you check that out? That would be a real interesting use of your time. Otherwise, you bore me.


Your method of cheating indicates a predetermined point of view rather than a 'study.' Worthless and boring....like.....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, ooh, are you going to tell us again how you never lie and you're never nasty and you never lose your temper? I always love that speech, wherever you give it. I think of it as the rotflmao COW speech.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this intended as proof of your illiteracy?



theyarnlady said:


> Nas yous my only tea shirt. Wats wood I dos with used.
> 
> Uses slur rs' ice to bee's ons mening ide.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I knew you had sheep . Do sheep give birth during late winter. I heard that if a sheep when it has its full coat if it falls down on it's back it can die is that true?


When we got our sheep, some were already bred and 1 must have had an early fling because we got our first lamb on Jan 2 - totally unexpected. The others arrived in late Feb through Mar (including 1 set of triplets).

It might depend on how heavy their fleece is - I've never heard of a sheep not able to get up because of their coat. LTL might know more about that from her friends with sheep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> well I will have to be udderly quite about it for now . Don't want the udder to know it's a surprise.
> 
> Have to find where I put the award.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No worrying about this sheep getting cold tonight. http://www.omgfacts.com/lists/6984/An-escaped-sheep-was-found-with-60-pounds-of-wool


That's a lot of wool. Poor guy must have felt a real draft after being shorn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You misunderstand. We were given to believe that you were all so pained by the items we posted here a couple of months ago that you're still in pain and shock. So I wondered why you were so hurt by a bunch of anti-Republican cartoons. That's all they were.
> 
> Now I remember why I rarely look in on this thread. Everything needs to be spelled out before you can understand it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And they still don't get it.

Note to RWN's: I detest being here. It's boring. I only post when someone posts inflammatory exaggerations to attempt to make a point. Knitcrazy did the honors yesterday. And here I am. Fulfilling my constitutional right to free speech, as are you all. God bless.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Was it my august presence?



Gerslay said:


> Pay attention: It wasn't the anti-Republican cartoons.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't find my award it was here just a bit ago. It's a mouth set in a nice bright red chair and you can open and close it. Fun to watch it. It's called the jabber jaws for the one has made a perfect fool of themselfs. It opens and closes and opens and closes.
> 
> Really cute.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And you look like a


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought Republicans insisted that Global Warming is a lie perpetrated by science. Different when it's in your backyard?



theyarnlady said:


> How is everyone enjoying the Gobal warming weather .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they are just having a bad year. Nothing exciting or new. They got their licks in and am sure they will try again tomorrow. But who cares, in the end it makes no difference at least to me what they say or do.
> 
> I have found since Dad died to pick my battles. With them on here it is a waste of time to even let them get to me. They have nothing to offer me but mindless words. I don't want to lay on my death bed and think I wasted time on such people.
> If I learn one thing about life when talking with Dad is how little time we have on this earth. So let them have what they think is wise words. I will have fun with it all. Life goes on and they really are not a part of my life. Just empty words on a computer screen.


You're the best Yarnie!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go ask Patty.


If Patty had anything to do with a 'deal' it would be to protect any eyes that may wander over to threads where D&P participants insert themselves uninvited.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh hi worm ba uses muss ta gong boobs . They is hall in there bat moons . It's smalling lots bitter nows


Do you have a drinking problem?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It's there. What is, is. You can't deny it, but the Muslim deceivers do. That's their MO and yours.


And the bible carries on about violence but that's okay in your world. Problem is you can't decipher between one set of morals or another.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What is more hilarious is how the Obamacultists need to be here because they think we miss them and want to hear what they spew out. So they must be totally insane because they keep doing the same thing over and over again and expect a different result. Bless their tiny Grinch-like hearts.


Your comment describes yours and your cronies behaviour on 'heating up' to a tee; TO A TEE!

No way, no how would I want to be missed by you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Good to see you're taking my advice. Continue to keep trap shut.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> One of us did. She never asked me about it, and I never signed the pledge, so I can't be held to her deal. Besides, when the kiddies here claim that progressives are in league with Islamicists, I have the right to call her on it.
> 
> And when someone claims to be familiar with the entire Quran and posts excerpts that come from a Christian website, someone has to point out that *she is a fraud.*


Not only a fraud, a dangerous fraud. Teetering on libellous actually.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's okay. She didn't actually read it, with or without scholars. She copied and pasted from another website. There are a number that have the identical material to copy from.


Hmmm. Thought as much.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, ooh, are you going to tell us again how you never lie and you're never nasty and you never lose your temper? I always love that speech, wherever you give it. I think of it as the rotflmao COW speech.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Return of the Drama Queen


Yes, you poor thing. You must be exhausted!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't find my award it was here just a bit ago. It's a mouth set in a nice bright red chair and you can open and close it. Fun to watch it. It's called the jabber jaws for the one has made a perfect fool of themselfs. It opens and closes and opens and closes.
> 
> Really cute.


I guess you're meant to keep the award. Congratulations. You deserve it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You originated the topic. I thought you were calling me.



Knit crazy said:


> Go back to the hole you crawled out of. Your liberal threads must have gotten boring or have collapsed due to your nasty attitude. We really dislike you Pitiful and you are in the wrong place. Shoo!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> No, I am not taking my Happy New Years pm wish back, I still wish you a Happy and Prosperous New Year. I am just posting a few photos of another President bestowing kisses. I have no wish to be nasty to you or your friends, even friends can and do disagree at times. Here in Australia we pull each other up short all the time. If someone says something we disagree with we tell them so and we often use very blunt terms when voicing our opinions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Very refreshing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting. You bring to mind that all Muslims are not alike. Good thought.



west coast kitty said:


> I agree with Netanyahu that radical Islamists don't care about national boundaries, only about spreading their view of Islam throughout the world. Complete control is their ultimate objective and only their own form of Islam is valid -- they are also murdering fellow Muslims that don't follow their brand of fanaticism.
> 
> That makes it critical that moderate Muslims speak loudly and firmly against ALL forms of violence and terrorist activities. Some moderates in Calgary and Toronto are speaking against the violence in Syria and Iraq and against the radicalization of their youth. A father turned in his son to save him from going to Syria. Moderates can't straddle the fence on this without consequences from all sides.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah right Gerslay, I don't believe for one moment that you've read the Quran "not once but twice." It's very easy to espouse 'accomplishments' in the relative safety of anonymity behind a computer screen. Don't assume we're all that gullible.

I haven't read the Quran but I do know that the references to violence are open to interpretation. It would serve you well if you were to look up the opinions of the scholars of the Quran then perhaps you won't be so quick to smarm up to KC, validating the tripe she's written. Made you look a bit desperate frankly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe she thinks it's not a problem for her....just us.



Wombatnomore said:


> Do you have a drinking problem?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Need pics for this one


I tip my hat to you! The insight you display into your own shortcomings is admirable. Now, all you have to do is rectify your problems. Are there pics for that?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Was it my august presence?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Maybe she thinks it's not a problem for her....just us.


It would certainly explain a lot about her!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure violent Bible quotes could be matched to violent Muslim ones....proving nothing.



Wombatnomore said:


> And the bible carries on about violence but that's okay in your world. Problem is you can't decipher between one set of morals or another.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When we got our sheep, some were already bred and 1 must have had an early fling because we got our first lamb on Jan 2 - totally unexpected. The others arrived in late Feb through Mar (including 1 set of triplets).
> 
> It might depend on how heavy their fleece is - I've never heard of a sheep not able to get up because of their coat. LTL might know more about that from her friends with sheep.


I have never heard of that. My friend hasn't sheared her sheep for years because he is a tad senile and freaks out when he sees shears. And he manages just fine, looks horrible, but manages fine.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your comment describes yours and your cronies behaviour on 'heating up' to a tee; TO A TEE!
> 
> No way, no how would I want to be missed by you.


In my opinion your comment is so childish that it reminds me of a 5 year old having a temper tantrum. The big difference is that if someone from D&P comments on a thread it is their individual choice. There is no call to arms with PM's or emails to support them. You see, when people act like adults and state their opinion they don't need others to rally behind them because they can stand on their own two feet. People that need others to join them have a cowardly cult/gang mentality because they do not have the moral strength to be an individual, which in my opinion is a sick way to live.

So it is obvious to so many on KP what your cult is like and how it behaves toward others, when you try to take over D&P out of spite. Sad how when some women get older they get meaner, nastier, spiteful, vengeful, and just plain cruel because they think they are entitled to act that way. What a horrid life many of them must have had and are having that they find enjoyment in venting their pent up anger at an innocent group of people that do not deserve to be assaulted with comments that the AOLW know hurts them.

Added to because the second cup of coffee kicked in, but I see the cult members are awake and ready to ruin people's day with the personal attacks. Sad


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion your comment is so childish that it reminds me of a 5 year old having a temper tantrum. The big difference is that if someone from D&P comments on a thread it is their individual choice. There is no call to arms with PM's or emails to support them. You see, when people act like adults and state their opinion they don't need others to rally behind them because they can stand on their own two feet. People that need others to join them have a cowardly cult/gang mentality because they do not have the moral strength to be an individual, which in my opinion is a sick way to live.


As usual, your post looks like it's written in a foreign tongue which is apt when one thinks about it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I see the janitors on the overnight crew have been here and instead of cleaning up after themselves they've left their usual detritus behind.

I'm opening all the windows and letting the stink out!

Ahhhhh....now that's a whole lot better.

GOOD MORNING DENIM!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I see the janitors on the overnight crew have been here and instead of cleaning up after themselves they've left their usual detritus behind.
> 
> I'm opening all the windows and letting the stink out!
> 
> ...


Good morning to you. They are pathetic aren't they? Can you imagine sitting by your computer all day waiting with anticipation for someone to add a thought so you can add a snarky and immature comment for your daily thrill?

Would open a window, but it is 9 degrees here, and don't want my furnace running any more than it is.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning to you. They are pathetic aren't they. Can you imagine sitting by your computer all day waiting with anticipation for someone to add a thought so you can add a snarky and immature comment for your daily thrill?
> 
> Would open a window, but it is 9 degrees here, and don't want my furnace running any more than it is.


Pathetic and pitiful and to be ignored!

Its 7 degrees here...climbing to a high of 25 midday. Tomorrow should start the warming trend!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I see the janitors on the overnight crew have been here and instead of cleaning up after themselves they've left their usual detritus behind.
> 
> I'm opening all the windows and letting the stink out!
> 
> ...


ROFL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Pathetic and pitiful and to be ignored!
> 
> Its 7 degrees here...climbing to a high of 25 midday. Tomorrow should start the warming trend!


-6 here, but who's counting


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

If you listen closely, you can always hear the Hall Monitors grouping and prepping.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I see the janitors on the overnight crew have been here and instead of cleaning up after themselves they've left their usual detritus behind.
> 
> I'm opening all the windows and letting the stink out!
> 
> ...


Good morning to you! It's so cold here that I have to force my dog to go out. Poor thing, the cold gets to her paws quickly, and she starts to hobble. I have been thinking about trying to make her boots. Anyone ever done that?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> .


If Mohammed is a prophet, Obama is a great leader. One was a pedophile. The other is a liar at best. Why does anyone listen to what either writes or says? Go figure.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Good morning to you! It's so cold here that I have to force my dog to go out. Poor thing, the cold gets to her paws quickly, and she starts to hobble. I have been thinking about trying to make her boots. Anyone ever done that?


Someone just asked about Dog Booties yesterday...must be the cold weather: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310781-1.html


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with Netanyahu that radical Islamists don't care about national boundaries, only about spreading their view of Islam throughout the world. Complete control is their ultimate objective and only their own form of Islam is valid -- they are also murdering fellow Muslims that don't follow their brand of fanaticism.
> 
> That makes it critical that moderate Muslims speak loudly and firmly against ALL forms of violence and terrorist activities. Some moderates in Calgary and Toronto are speaking against the violence in Syria and Iraq and against the radicalization of their youth. A father turned in his son to save him from going to Syria. Moderates can't straddle the fence on this without consequences from all sides.


Unfortunately, moderate Muslims really don't exist. When an entire religion is based on imitating one terrorist's life, the Muslim has no choice other than to be a good Muslim (fellow terrorist) or non-practicing Muslim (infidel). Non-practicing Muslims do so for self-protection or to be able to focus on earning income or to protect their families. Ideologically they believe the same doctrine. Non-practicing terrorists still worship the life of terrorism. The Quran tells non-practicing Muslims to deceive the society they live in in order to grow Muslim power and influence. That is what they are doing throughout the world.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> If Mohammed is a prophet, Obama is a great leader. One was a pedophile. The other is a liar at best. Why does anyone listen to what either writes or says? Go figure.


And thank you for yesterday's post on Mohammed. 
Brigitte Gabriel set me straight when I heard her speak and read her book. A lot can be learned from someone that has seen Islam up close and personal. Many people don't want to hear the truth out of fear, ignorance or both, that's my opinion on this topic and on the topic of the economy. When the dollar gets so devalued, China and Russia will tell the USA that if we want to do business with us you can only use this currency, at that point it is game over for our dollar. It has opened my eyes to the fact that our debt does not matter, printing and propping up our economy is smoke and mirrors. It's not going to matter anyway. These are my thoughts on this cold winter morning.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Someone just asked about Dog Booties yesterday...must be the cold weather: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310781-1.html


Thanks for this info. Musher's wax would be easiest, but I wonder if Petco carries it? I have to think about what to do on this. Obviously, vinyl on the bottom of a dog boogie would be slippery. I have some fleece and quilted fabric. I am thinking quilted on the bottom and fleece on top. I have Velcro for closure. I better get busy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I miss out with giving stinky bums I made and I even set up the fine china in the back and put the seat down so it could be flush.

I ,have corrected my, mistakes. As I did. not wants my Taughtful Teacher, to thinks I does not learn from her and her deerist fed. 
Plus to know thats, they. care so muchs abouts , o my healths. And do want to share a bits, of. Shareie with me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for this info. Musher's wax would be easiest, but I wonder if Petco carries it? I have to think about what to do on this. Obviously, vinyl on the bottom of a dog boogie would be slippery. I have some fleece and quilted fabric. I am thinking quilted on the bottom and fleece on top. I have Velcro for closure. I better get busy.


Have you ever seen the dogs with their shoes on? It is funny to watch . my dog had a cut and had to bandage it up and then put a boot on to go outside. Poor thing but it was fun to watch .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> And thank you for yesterday's post on Mohammed.
> Brigitte Gabriel set me straight when I heard her speak and read her book. A lot can be learned from someone that has seen Islam up close and personal. Many people don't want to hear the truth out of fear, ignorance or both, that's my opinion on this topic and on the topic of the economy. When the dollar gets so devalued, China and Russia will tell the USA that if we want to do business with us you can only use this currency, at that point it is game over for our dollar. It has opened my eyes to the fact that our debt does not matter, printing and propping up our economy is smoke and mirrors. It's not going to matter anyway. These are my thoughts on this cold winter morning.


She really does doesn't she show us what it is like to have to live through what others call to be nice too.

Our currency is worthless. The government is printing money that is worthless. China already owns more of this country than any other nation. We will not be able to pay back the money even into the next three generations. 
It is sad to know that they will carry that debt with them. That is only if China does not call in what we owe. 
There is talk of China doing just that going to a different money exchange and making the dollar worthless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I see the janitors on the overnight crew have been here and instead of cleaning up after themselves they've left their usual detritus behind.
> 
> I'm opening all the windows and letting the stink out!
> 
> ...


Good Morning right back at you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion your comment is so childish that it reminds me of a 5 year old having a temper tantrum. The big difference is that if someone from D&P comments on a thread it is their individual choice. There is no call to arms with PM's or emails to support them. You see, when people act like adults and state their opinion they don't need others to rally behind them because they can stand on their own two feet. People that need others to join them have a cowardly cult/gang mentality because they do not have the moral strength to be an individual, which in my opinion is a sick way to live.
> 
> So it is obvious to so many on KP what your cult is like and how it behaves toward others, when you try to take over D&P out of spite. Sad how when some women get older they get meaner, nastier, spiteful, vengeful, and just plain cruel because they think they are entitled to act that way. What a horrid life many of them must have had and are having that they find enjoyment in venting their pent up anger at an innocent group of people that do not deserve to be assaulted with comments that the AOLW know hurts them.
> 
> Added to because the second cup of coffee kicked in, but I see the cult members are awake and ready to ruin people's day with the personal attacks. Sad


Also have you notice they wait till everyone has left to do their dirty words Amazing isn't it. Must mean evil does have to hide behind the dark of night. And words used are not that smarts either. It seem that the ones who are smart don't bother to come here at all. So what does that say about the few who come here???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> And thank you for yesterday's post on Mohammed.
> Brigitte Gabriel set me straight when I heard her speak and read her book. A lot can be learned from someone that has seen Islam up close and personal. Many people don't want to hear the truth out of fear, ignorance or both, that's my opinion on this topic and on the topic of the economy. When the dollar gets so devalued, China and Russia will tell the USA that if we want to do business with us you can only use this currency, at that point it is game over for our dollar. It has opened my eyes to the fact that our debt does not matter, printing and propping up our economy is smoke and mirrors. It's not going to matter anyway. These are my thoughts on this cold winter morning.


You have done what others have thought and I for one am glad that you did. That picture says it all does it not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, moderate Muslims really don't exist. When an entire religion is based on imitating one terrorist's life, the Muslim has no choice other than to be a good Muslim (fellow terrorist) or non-practicing Muslim (infidel). Non-practicing Muslims do so for self-protection or to be able to focus on earning income or to protect their families. Ideologically they believe the same doctrine. Non-practicing terrorists still worship the life of terrorism. The Quran tells non-practicing Muslims to deceive the society they live in in order to grow Muslim power and influence. That is what they are doing throughout the world.


Knit crazy
here you go again. I have plenty of Muslim neighbors and I like them VERY MUCH. They never behave as you do, badly.
The are professional people, worshiping in their beautiful Mosques' and bother no-one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Also have you notice they wait till everyone has left to do their dirty words Amazing isn't it. Must mean evil does have to hide behind the dark of night. And words used are not that smarts either. It seem that the ones who are smart don't bother to come here at all. So what does that say about the few who come here???


theyarnlady
speak of smarts. Examine yourself, your writing is atrocious. You are too advanced in age to learn it seems but at least try to be smart enough not to point to others, when your own failures are so visible.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever seen the dogs with their shoes on? It is funny to watch . my dog had a cut and had to bandage it up and then put a boot on to go outside. Poor thing but it was fun to watch .


Yep ,they sure do some high stepping :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - don't change your writing. You are a ray of light in this dark world. Hugs!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have not read this thread since Wednesday morning. I missed the initial invasion. One thing the invaders have either didn't read or don't understand is that the Koran preaches death to infidels today. The Bible reports violence as history more than 2000 years ago. It does not tell Christians to kill unbelievers today.
> 
> The so called right wing terrorists that were mentioned were not true Christians.
> 
> ...


The history of math, science and engineering certainly pre-dates the rise of Islam. The ancient Babylonians and Egyptians were already using these principles as did the Incans and Mayans.

Stay safe during these cold days Joey.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Ladies the crazy liberal loons are lost and can't find their way back to their caves. I suggest we all just ignore them AGAIN. Their intellect is lacking. They are boring, and I find them not worth my time. How about it? Give them a cold shoulder. Consider it ignoring the stink bug on the porch. Cold will kill them anyway.


Udderly sage advice, KC. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You obviously travel in higher circles than she does. I too know fine Muslim professionals. If you don't know them personally, you'd never know their religious affiliation.



Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> here you go again. I have plenty of Muslim neighbors and I like them VERY MUCH. They never behave as you do, badly.
> The are professional people, worshiping in their beautiful Mosques' and bother no-one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Need pics for this one


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You've found something to appreciate.



galinipper said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they are just having a bad year. Nothing exciting or new. They got their licks in and am sure they will try again tomorrow. But who cares, in the end it makes no difference at least to me what they say or do.
> 
> I have found since Dad died to pick my battles. With them on here it is a waste of time to even let them get to me. They have nothing to offer me but mindless words. I don't want to lay on my death bed and think I wasted time on such people.
> If I learn one thing about life when talking with Dad is how little time we have on this earth. So let them have what they think is wise words. I will have fun with it all. Life goes on and they really are not a part of my life. Just empty words on a computer screen.


I'm with you, Yarnie. That's a very healthy and sane attitude toward life's little bumps! :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with Netanyahu that radical Islamists don't care about national boundaries, only about spreading their view of Islam throughout the world. Complete control is their ultimate objective and only their own form of Islam is valid -- they are also murdering fellow Muslims that don't follow their brand of fanaticism.
> 
> That makes it critical that moderate Muslims speak loudly and firmly against ALL forms of violence and terrorist activities. Some moderates in Calgary and Toronto are speaking against the violence in Syria and Iraq and against the radicalization of their youth. A father turned in his son to save him from going to Syria. Moderates can't straddle the fence on this without consequences from all sides.


Too many do straddle and that is the problem, Kitty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion your comment is so childish that it reminds me of a 5 year old having a temper tantrum. The big difference is that if someone from D&P comments on a thread it is their individual choice. There is no call to arms with PM's or emails to support them. You see, when people act like adults and state their opinion they don't need others to rally behind them because they can stand on their own two feet. People that need others to join them have a cowardly cult/gang mentality because they do not have the moral strength to be an individual, which in my opinion is a sick way to live.
> 
> So it is obvious to so many on KP what your cult is like and how it behaves toward others, when you try to take over D&P out of spite. Sad how when some women get older they get meaner, nastier, spiteful, vengeful, and just plain cruel because they think they are entitled to act that way. What a horrid life many of them must have had and are having that they find enjoyment in venting their pent up anger at an innocent group of people that do not deserve to be assaulted with comments that the AOLW know hurts them.
> 
> Added to because the second cup of coffee kicked in, but I see the cult members are awake and ready to ruin people's day with the personal attacks. Sad


 :thumbup: Their leader sent them here and she left them to do the dirty work. :shock: :roll: One of them sent the whole KP here. So KP will see who the trolls are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think more would yell when they get stuck on a fencepost, but they seem to hide it instead.



Jokim said:


> Too many do straddle and that is the problem, Kitty.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have not read this thread since Wednesday morning. I missed the initial invasion. One thing the invaders have either didn't read or don't understand is that the Koran preaches death to infidels today. The Bible reports violence as history more than 2000 years ago. It does not tell Christians to kill unbelievers today.
> 
> The so called right wing terrorists that were mentioned were not true Christians.
> 
> ...


Liberals should be the first to denounce the Muslim religion as it is quite restrictive of free will and freedom of thought. Goes to show the trolls here are not truly liberals, just trolls looking for a fight. Huckleberry will be the first liberal her neighbors behead I think, but that's no great loss. Damemary is not a Christian as she knows nothing about the Bible. Purl is just a pitiful person. I suggest we begin calling her Pitiful Purl Troll throughout KP. Maybe that's the answer, let's come up with names like Damnedmary Troll for Damemary and Sucksberry Troll for Huckleberry and use it on other threads to deride these trolls. Love to do it, wouldn't you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Could it be? Many monitor all of KP and respond only when necessary?



Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Their leader sent them here and she left them to do the dirty work. :shock: :roll: One of them sent the whole KP here. So KP will see who the trolls are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Liberals should be the first to denounce the Muslim religion as it is quite restrictive of free will and freedom of thought. Goes to show the trolls here are not truly liberals, just trolls looking for a fight. Huckleberry will be the first liberal her neighbors behead I think, but that's no great loss. Damemary is not a Christian as she knows nothing about the Bible. Purl is just a pitiful person. I suggest we begin calling her Pitiful Purl Troll throughout KP. Maybe that's the answer, let's come up with names like Damnedmary Troll for Damemary and Sucksberry Troll for Huckleberry and use it on other threads to deride these trolls. Love to do it, wouldn't you?


Copying KnitKnut?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not one to complain about the cold but it was 16 here last night. I had so many blankets on me I couldn't roll over. I felt like a little kid at my Grandma's house in the 50's. I could breath the quilts were so heavy. But they kept me warm. Good memories .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The Paris authorities say they have identified the terrorists, three brothers who are Muslim. Names were being withheld by the news channel until they are all under arrest. Evidently, the UK and France are highly covered with security cameras. France is really urgently seeking them now and will probably have them soon. An example must be made of them. They need to deport the entire family immediately and retain the brothers for trial and put them to death if possible. If I had the power, I'd deport 44 Muslims, two non-citizen immigrants for every injured or killed person associated with this incident. A strong message must be made. The lesson must be learned in every country that non-citizens are only in a host country at the forbearance of the citizenry.
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


The French have one terrorist in custody - he apparently turned himself in. The other two are still on the loose and were reported to be in Northern France. They robbed a gas station and authorities think they are heading for Britian.

I agree that there has to be a lesson made to the terrorists so these acts of violence will stop. The only way to do that is to retaliate in such a way that their core is hit. The terrorists continue to commit these crimes because they know nothing will be done to them. They are getting a pass when our president will not call it an act of terror.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The snow mobiles are out tonight. We have a couple, but I haven't rode in a few years. As I got older I aquired a little fear for speed. Maybe I'll out grow that.


Take one out gali and have some fun. Go at your own speed until you feel comfortable to increase it. Play with your toys. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Pathetic and pitiful and to be ignored!
> 
> Ancient Greeks knew what they were doing when they ostracized.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> And thank you for yesterday's post on Mohammed.
> Brigitte Gabriel set me straight when I heard her speak and read her book. A lot can be learned from someone that has seen Islam up close and personal. Many people don't want to hear the truth out of fear, ignorance or both, that's my opinion on this topic and on the topic of the economy. When the dollar gets so devalued, China and Russia will tell the USA that if we want to do business with us you can only use this currency, at that point it is game over for our dollar. It has opened my eyes to the fact that our debt does not matter, printing and propping up our economy is smoke and mirrors. It's not going to matter anyway. These are my thoughts on this cold winter morning.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> 33 years ago we snowmobiled over 125 miles on a one-way loop in West Yellowstone, Montana. This was the week between Christmas & New Year. The temp was -46F. We were well prepared for the bitter cold - protective clothing, snow boots, face masks, etc. Our DD was with us & she was only 10 years old. My DH then proceeded to ride his snowmobile with a friend to the top of the Continental Divide. The temp there was -90F. So guess the weather & temps we're having now aren't too cold for snowmobiling.
> And to top that off, there were hot tubs on our hotel patio & many people were "boiling" themselves in the hot water. Not us! Steam was rising. Believe me, when they came out of the tubs they rushed inside the hotel QUICKLY!


Way too cold for me, but sounded like a fun time. This group certainly puts the Polar Bear Club in the novice category. -46 degrees, I don't think I would get out of the tub until spring.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The history of math, science and engineering certainly pre-dates the rise of Islam. The ancient Babylonians and Egyptians were already using these principles as did the Incans and Mayans.
> 
> Stay safe during these cold days Joey.


You beat me to the issue, Kitty. Arabic scholars were influenced by and helped to spread math and science as developed by the ancients: Greeks, Persians and even Romans in addition to Babylonians and Egyptians. Age of Renaissance, Enlightenment and Industrialization passed the Moslem world by until modern times.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not one to complain about the cold but it was 16 here last night. I had so many blankets on me I couldn't roll over. I felt like a little kid at my Grandma's house in the 50's. I could breath the quilts were so heavy. But they kept me warm. Good memories .


Electric blankets!!!!  :XD: 
Warm and light!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The French have one terrorist in custody - he apparently turned himself in. The other two are still on the loose and were reported to be in Northern France. They robbed a gas station and authorities think they are heading for Britian.
> 
> I agree that there has to be a lesson made to the terrorists so these acts of violence will stop. The only way to do that is to retaliate in such a way that their core is hit. The terrorists continue to commit these crimes because they know nothing will be done to them. They are getting a pass when our president will not call it an act of terror.


Wonder why he won't?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - don't change your writing. You are a ray of light in this dark world. Hugs!


joeysomma
you must be living in a very strange place.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The French have one terrorist in custody - he apparently turned himself in. The other two are still on the loose and were reported to be in Northern France. They robbed a gas station and authorities think they are heading for Britian.
> 
> I agree that there has to be a lesson made to the terrorists so these acts of violence will stop. The only way to do that is to retaliate in such a way that their core is hit. The terrorists continue to commit these crimes because they know nothing will be done to them. They are getting a pass when our president will not call it an act of terror.


Just hitting terrorists cells and larger groups isn't enough. Some here have mentioned the need for inactive terrorists, aka Moderate Muslims, need to step up. That will only happen when the safety of their families and friends are on the line. The active terrorists are careful in treatment of these non-active terrorists now because they want cover for their organizing. That must be disrupted. The non-active terrorists must be given a warning that they will be held responsible for terrorist acts too. To me, it's simple. Let all Muslim communities know that if a terrorist member of a mosque commits an act of terrorism, the mosque will be closed forcibly. Terrorists responsible should be interrogated, intelligence forced from them, and then, they should be flown to Syria (or any Muslim country) and dropped from 30,000+ feet without a parachute. No Gitmo required, no expensive incarceration required, no extra costs required because we could do it during a regular military exercise. Any non-active terrorists found to be supporting or having supported the active terrorists should receive the same treatment.

It would work. Failing to meet terrorist force with equal force will just mean more and more terrorism. You have to squash the rats.

Je suis Charlie!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Wonder why he won't?


Jokim
you are in dire need of a hearing aid and rehoned glasses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Just hitting terrorists cells and larger groups isn't enough. Some here have mentioned the need for inactive terrorists, aka Moderate Muslims, need to step up. That will only happen when the safety of their families and friends are on the line. The active terrorists are careful in treatment of these non-active terrorists now because they want cover for their organizing. That must be disrupted. The non-active terrorists must be given a warning that they will be held responsible for terrorist acts too. To me, it's simple. Let all Muslim communities know that if a terrorist member of a mosque commits an act of terrorism, the mosque will be closed forcibly. Terrorists responsible should be interrogated, intelligence forced from them, and then, they should be flown to Syria (or any Muslim country) and dropped from 30,000+ feet without a parachute. No Gitmo required, no expensive incarceration required, no extra costs required because we could do it during a regular military exercise. Any non-active terrorists found to be supporting or having supported the active terrorists should receive the same treatment.
> 
> It would work. Failing to meet terrorist force with equal force will just mean more and more terrorism. You have to squash the rats.
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


Knit crazy
did Christians close any Churches when some of their members committed Murder? You are coming up with the weirdest solutions.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Suckleberry Troll is a rat that I would squash.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Bush kisses two injured Marines...definitely better than Biden grossing out a little girl.


Bush does a lot with and for the Marines. Biden does a lot to gross out and make children uncomfortable. No more needs to be said.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Why is the left so fixated on W? Let it go! :thumbdown:


Because they can't defend Obama?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312116-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

